# The Best of Ebay



## goldenchild

I figured I would create an entertaining thread where people could leave the most memorable auctions/pictures and other ebay realated stuff(hopefully precious metal related) they have come across. Lets keep this thread alive!

I'll start this off with two auctions

#300422791281 

"SCRAP DENTAL PRECIOUS METAL ! 190.5 GRAMS ,CAN CONSIST OF GOLD , PLATINUM PALLADIUM , CHROME, I CAN NOT GUARENTEE THE PERCENTAGE OF ANY , I DON'T KNOW THE VALUE OF THESE ITEMS , SO I WILL LEAVE IT TO MY FELLOW E BUYERS TO DECIDE THE VALUE !!! WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET , AS IS - NO REFUNDS
PLEASE DON'T BUY IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR BUYING. I AM NOT RESPONSABLE FOR ANY PROCESS YOU USE TO RECLAIM SCRAP METAL PLEASE BUY ACCORDINGLY TO THIS TERMS I DO NOT WANT TO ACCEPT ANY COMPLAINTS FROM MY FELLOW E BAYERS. 
THANKS FOR LOOKING I WILL SHIP TO U.S ONLY.
FREE SHIPPING !!! NO RESERVE AUCTION GOOD LUCK TO THE WINNER!!!"

^
|
|
Does anyone else see whats wrong here?

#330430151335

"11,000 grams of scrap jewelry for gold recovery. finished pieces included in lot."

^
|
|
Your eyes do not deceive you. this is the entire listing! 

These are both the types of auctions that can screw you in the end because you would technically have no case if the lots werent what you were expecting.


----------



## goldsilverpro

Goldenchild,

I also enjoy looking at these things but not when I have to copy and paste the numbers. Links would be much better.

That first one is scary. Probably all chrome stuff.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300422791281&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3F%26rvr_id%3D%26satitle%3D300422791281%26fvi%3D1

The second one is also scary because it is very possible that all of it is plated.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330430151335&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3F%26rvr_id%3D%26satitle%3D330430151335%26fvi%3D1


----------



## Noxx

Chris,

the first link looks like hooks taken from a scrap yard...


----------



## goldenchild

I have been informed by a forum member who won some of the stuff in the first auction that it is chrome and nickel. This member had it xray spec'd. Funny how in the description chrome is listed as one of the 4 metals that may or may not be in this material even though the seller doesnt know what its made of. I would of never even thought of chrome being a metal that may be possibly in this material. I am going to inform the seller and see if he/she does the right thing.


----------



## qst42know

The seller of the dental sprues has done this before. They have two completed auctions, one for 300g for $750. Chances are very good they know full well it is non-precious, they may even work in the lab that throws this out. :evil:


----------



## goldenchild

More and more clues keep leading to a scam. There is another seller selling the same exact stuff. Looks like they are in cahoots or the same person. I sure would like to take these ppl out in back of the wood shed. >:O


----------



## machiavelli976

it is funny to see so many suckers buying from ebay. and it never ends. anyhow my best on ebay was about selling dead mosquitos for one euro each some years ago. and they had buyers!!


----------



## Noxx

Don't forget that sellers can bid themselves on their own auctions using a friend's account for example...


----------



## jimdoc

Here is a weird one;

http://cgi.ebay.com/Help-Me-Identify-My-Metal-Palladium-Silver-Titanium-LB-/310218505105?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item483a76bb91

Jim


----------



## qst42know

Only 10K to solve the mystery?


----------



## Anonymous

stainless steel or inconel since there is a 740 alloy of that. I like the part that the scrap man wants it, I am sure he does but not for 10,000.


Jim


----------



## kalay

SS740=stainless steel 740. However I doubt that is what it is.
Anything that dam big that weighs less than 5 pounds,has got to be aluminum.


----------



## goldsilverpro

What is your guess as to the dimensions? About the only clue is the size of the scale and I'm guessing that the platform is 6" wide. That would make the diameter about 3.5" (9 cm), the height about 4.3" (10.9 cm), and the volume about 693 cc. The weight is 2020 grams. Therefore, if all these guesses are right, the density would be about 2.9 g/cc. Al is 2.7. Pretty close. 

Before the Hall process (or, one of it's precursors) was adapted for the refining of Al, it could have been worth that much.

If the scale platform is only 4.5" wide, that could make the density around 7, which is in the realm of stainless steel.


----------



## kalay

What is your point?I don't make guesses at the height and diameter.All I know for a fact is that the picture I copied and blew up,makes this rod look considerably too big to be stainless.And for weighing less than 4 1/2 pounds this must be a very light metal.


----------



## goldenchild

LOL you gotta love selling stuff you have no clue of the composition and giving it an arbitrary number of 10 large as the price tag! I agree... for it being that light im thinking aluminum. I asked him if he would send me a peice and I could determine what it is. Lets see if he sends me a chunk.


----------



## goldsilverpro

> What is your point?I don't make guesses at the height and diameter.All I know for a fact is that the picture I copied and blew up,makes this rod look considerably too big to be stainless.And for weighing less than 4 1/2 pounds this must be a very light metal.



What makes you think I was talking to you? There is no "point". Don't be so damned serious. I just like estimating things and playing with the math. My doing this doesn't detract from what you said in any way.

Looks can be deceiving, though. If someone had a scale exactly like that, they could measure the width of the platform and we could pin down the density within 10%, probably. Without analyzing the material, the most important thing is the density. I love puzzles.


----------



## Calg5

*EDITED*


----------



## kalay

> Anything that dam big that weighs less than 5 pounds,has got to be aluminum.





> What is your guess as to the dimensions? About the only clue is the size of the scale and I'm guessing that the platform is 6" wide.





> What makes you think I was talking to you?


Sorry about that,could have sworn that was directed straight at me.

*EDITED*


----------



## Calg5

*EDITED*


----------



## kalay

*EDITED*


----------



## Calg5

*EDITED*


----------



## goldsilverpro

*No more insults from either of you or one or both of you will be leaving!!!*




> Sorry about that,could have sworn that was directed straight at me.


I can see how you could think that, but I swear, it was not. Looking back, I should have phrased it differently.


----------



## Calg5

No disrept intented to you. My apologies. I repect the intent and the information on here and have used it extensively. The vast majority of the members here have provided very vital and informative information. My point was only....if I want to ask a question and it seems stupid, I should not have to be ridiculled for it. We all started somewhere. Again I apoligize to the forum and to Kalay.


----------



## kalay

> I can see how you could think that, but I swear, it was not.


ok.
Just so you are aware I am waiting for the dimensions from the seller.When I get them I will give them to you and you can do your calculations and hopefully figure out exactly what that stuff is.



> Again I apoligize to the forum and to Kalay.


Same here.I simply did not want the thread muddied up with our bickering.
Calg and I have exchanged PM's since this post and I think we are cool now.


----------



## Calg5

Yes we are cool. Hope we have a long friendly relationship. BTW your comments and informative advise is appreciated. Everday we learn something.


----------



## goldsilverpro

> No disrept intented to you. My apologies. I repect the intent and the information on here and have used it extensively. The vast majority of the members here have provided very vital and informative information. My point was only....if I want to ask a question and it seems stupid, I should not have to be ridiculled for it. We all started somewhere. Again I apoligize to the forum and to Kalay.





> Same here.I simply did not want the thread muddied up with our bickering.
> Calg and I have exchanged PM's since this post and I think we are cool now.



*Excellent!* Now we can get back to business.


----------



## Anonymous

Measurements given by the seller are 4 1/4" tall by 4 1/8" wide. I gave a link for this thread to the ebay guy offering the slug for sale. 


Best
G


----------



## goldsilverpro

> Measurements given by the seller are 4 1/4" tall by 4 1/8" wide. I gave a link for this thread to the ebay guy offering the slug for sale.



Thank you, Gill.

Well, a perfect cylinder with those dimensions would have a volume of about 930 cc. With a weight of 2020 grams (4 lbs, 7.2 oz), the density would be 2020/930 = 2.17. However, this isn't a perfect cylinder, as can be seen in the EBay photos. A big chunk is missing, there are some grooves, and it doesn't look like the diameter is uniform. If the actual volume is 90% of 930, the density would be about 2.41. If 85%, the density would be 2.55. If 95%, it would be 2.28.

Here's a list of the elements, in the order of their densities:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_elements_by_density

Assuming the dimensions given are correct, I would guess that the density is somewhere between 2.28 and 2.55.

Maybe it's an Al/Mg alloy. Maybe it isn't. I would doubt that it contains Pd, Ag, or even Ti, except is small quuantities. What does the forum think it might be? BTW, I just noticed that the guy added more information to his listing.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Help-Me-Identify-My-Metal-Palladium-Silver-Titanium-LB-/310218505105?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item483a76bb91


----------



## g_axelsson

My first thought was that it might be a silicon boule (crystal drawn from a melt). The form, color and now even density is correct (2.3296). Another clue is that the seller describes it as brittle like glass.

I'm going to look for a picture on the net... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Silicon_seed_crystal_puller_rod.jpg

Look at the end of it and compare it to the eBay auction... I rest my case!

:-D

/Göran


----------



## goldenchild

g_axelsson said:


> My first thought was that it might be a silicon boule (crystal drawn from a melt). The form, color and now even density is correct (2.3296). Another clue is that the seller describes it as brittle like glass.
> 
> I'm going to look for a picture on the net...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Silicon_seed_crystal_puller_rod.jpg
> 
> Look at the end of it and compare it to the eBay auction... I rest my case!
> 
> :-D
> 
> /Göran



Indium alloy maybe? But based on the link given to us by GS Pro not likely. I know its super brittle(like glass) when alloyed with gold. Learned that with my blue gold experiment. Didnt work out so well. :roll: Anyway I think the seller is gonna send me a sample. Hopefully it will be enough to run a few different tests.


----------



## g_axelsson

Measure the electrical resistance... metals are very good conductors. Silicon is a semiconductor.
If a metal then the resistance should be lower than a few ohms while a piece of silicon have a resistance of kilo ohm.

I use this trick to roughly sort small black dots in rock samples.
Extremely low resistance - metals or graphite, low resistance - sulphides, high resistance - oxides, isolator - silicates.

/Göran


----------



## Anonymous

goldsilverpro said:


> Measurements given by the seller are 4 1/4" tall by 4 1/8" wide. I gave a link for this thread to the ebay guy offering the slug for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Gill.
Click to expand...

 Your welcome Chris



goldsilverpro said:


> Well, a perfect cylinder with those dimensions would have a volume of about 930 cc. With a weight of 2020 grams (4 lbs, 7.2 oz), the density would be 2020/930 = 2.17. However, this isn't a perfect cylinder, as can be seen in the EBay photos. A big chunk is missing, there are some grooves, and it doesn't look like the diameter is uniform. If the actual volume is 90% of 930, the density would be about 2.41. If 85%, the density would be 2.55. If 95%, it would be 2.28.
> 
> Here's a list of the elements, in the order of their densities:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_elements_by_density
> 
> Assuming the dimensions given are correct, I would guess that the density is somewhere between 2.28 and 2.55.
> 
> Maybe it's an Al/Mg alloy. Maybe it isn't. I would doubt that it contains Pd, Ag, or even Ti, except is small quantities. What does the forum think it might be?
> 
> 
> 
> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I just noticed that the guy added more information to his listing.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Help-Me-Identify-My-Metal-Palladium-Silver-Titanium-LB-/310218505105?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item483a76bb91
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I really don't think he wants to sell the auction, listed it high to discourage bids, what he is seeking is the knowledge of what the chunk is made from. The $64.00 question the majority of our new members ask in respect to their recent treasure finds.

I gave the ebayer a link to this thread and would expect that we're going to have a new member in the near future.

Best
G


----------



## goldsilverpro

> My first thought was that it might be a silicon boule (crystal drawn from a melt). The form, color and now even density is correct (2.3296). Another clue is that the seller describes it as brittle like glass.



I'm sort of liking this idea for the same reasons. If it is this, it is probably a reject, since it is so misshapen.


----------



## jimdoc

He relisted the auction, I guess he liked that idea also.
Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro

Someone post another one. This is fun.


----------



## patnor1011

I will go back to goldenchilds first auction - dental scrap. I just noticed that seller sold already 538g of that stuff all to the same buyer in 6 auctions for 561$. That is no doubt precious metal for seller. And over 1.2kg to other buyers.


----------



## goldenchild

patnor1011 said:


> I will go back to goldenchilds first auction - dental scrap. I just noticed that seller sold already 538g of that stuff all to the same buyer in 6 auctions for 561$. That is no doubt precious metal for seller. And over 1.2kg to other buyers.



So you think its legit? Im tempted to get some but not for the high prices its selling for.


----------



## kalay

It is definitely the same material that was poured into a lost cast mold,though I doubt very much that it from the dental industry.One of my customers is a dental lab tech,and I've been there many times as he makes the various dental parts,and the first thing I want to say is,he makes them one at a time,and the wastes are as little as possible.These appear to have been used to make several at a time.Also If he had this much waste,I would be picking up material about once a week,instead of once every 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Calg5

Would an XRF shot not make a qualitative and quantitave analysis of the matereial


----------



## Noxx

If calibrated properly, yes.


----------



## qst42know

Has anyone checked this sellers latest dental scrap auctions.

To me the photos looks to be doctored to a strange golden color, scale and all.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCRAP-GOLD-PLATINUM-DENTAL-METAL-84-5-GRAMS-/300427423096?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item45f2dead78

How many here believe this scrap contains PMs? 

To my eye I'd say no but I have only handled the finished teeth after polishing. 

Does raw dental casting scrap look so oxidized? even the cut ends?


----------



## lazersteve

I won't be bidding on it, but that's just me.

The photo does look doctored.

Steve


----------



## Windir

goldenchild said:


> I have been informed by a forum member who won some of the stuff in the first auction that it is chrome and nickel. This member had it xray spec'd. Funny how in the description chrome is listed as one of the 4 metals that may or may not be in this material even though the seller doesnt know what its made of. I would of never even thought of chrome being a metal that may be possibly in this material. I am going to inform the seller and see if he/she does the right thing.




no such luck, hes still at it..even bored enough to mold the stuff into cute little figures.... and apparently hes been getting some not-so-happy buyers ....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260600912185
No reserve 27.4 grams of precious scrap metal dental. i do not know the percentage of any scrap dental metal that consist of gold? palladium? platinum? and chrome. what you see in the photo is what you get . please don"t bid if you don"t know what you are bidding on. i only ship in the U.S.A.. thanks for looking sold as is no refunds or exchanges.


uh...yeah, i shoulda checked the end of this thread to see if it was still being discussed....ill sit down now and pay attention...


----------



## lazersteve

Isn't it odd that he doesn't know what he is selling, but asks you not to bid if you don't know what you are bidding on?

How can you know what you are bidding on if he has the material in his hands and can't give you an accurate detailed description of what he has or any history on it? He doesn't even know what you are bidding on, by his own admission!

Sounds way too fishy to me.

Steve


----------



## kalay

Well he obviously gets enough of this material that he knows what it is.If he came across 1 or 2 pieces at a yard sale then I could understand him not knowing what it is,but this appears to be something that he may do as a hobby(something like lost wax casting)and the material may simply be aluminum,zinc,or lead,brass,bronze,etc.etc....
And he obviously is hoping that someone will simply assume that what he is saying is true,and by putting in the disclosure he can get away with it.


----------



## goldenchild

lazersteve said:


> Isn't it odd that he doesn't know what he is selling, but asks you not to bid if you don't know what you are bidding on?
> 
> How can you know what you are bidding on if he has the material in his hands and can't give you an accurate detailed description of what he has or any history on it? He doesn't even know what you are bidding on, by his own admission!
> 
> Sounds way too fishy to me.
> 
> Steve



I thought I was the only one that found that "disclaimer" screwy. This is what I said in the very first post on this thread


----------



## kalay

Well I found some more info.This seller bought these from this seller venusmars and here is one of the auctions
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300413911878
Now what is amazing is that venusmars,got an incredible amount of money for almost every one of the auctions he/she sold of this stuff,and the description was worse than how this seller is describing.


----------



## machiavelli976

pretty good feedback percentage of this seller but i still don't like the colour of the scale.


----------



## Anonymous

This guy is selling a PDF file on his CD that he got from the gold forum recovers. Read the blurb.

HOW-TO-RECOVER-SCRAP-GOLD-PLATINUM-SILVER-RHODIUM, 

Wondering if he has included any current copyrighted material. http://preview.tinyurl.com/2ejzw9a


----------



## silversaddle1

Is his gold bar supposed to look like the surface of the moon??? :mrgreen:


----------



## pinman

jimdoc said:


> Here is a weird one;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Help-Me-Identify-My-Metal-Palladium-Silver-Titanium-LB-/310218505105?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item483a76bb91
> 
> Jim




This was relisted as silicon

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280504190408#ht_719wt_694


----------



## goldenchild

kalay said:


> Well I found some more info.This seller bought these from this seller venusmars and here is one of the auctions
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300413911878
> Now what is amazing is that venusmars,got an incredible amount of money for almost every one of the auctions he/she sold of this stuff,and the description was worse than how this seller is describing.



This is quite sad. The worst part of all these sales is that they are starting at .99 cents so its not like the seller is implying that they are worth much to begin with. 

But... if youve been folowing this thread... I got the sample today! The seller of our unknown material seems to have figured it out and has relisted here http://cgi.ebay.com/Raw-Silicon-Microcrystal-Block-Solar-Panel-Ingot-4-LB-/280504190408?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item414f5a45c8 but I still have an interesting story to tell you guys.

After getting the sample today I had to leave shortly after to go to a card game at my friends house. I took the sample with me just because. I met a guy there and we got to talkin. This is where life gets funny. He worked for a refinery (i guess you would call it that) which dealt with mostly processing and manufature of nickel alloys but also refined precious metals and gold plating amongst many other things. This man claims to have samples of every metal under the sun from A-Z. This facility shut down in 84 and he went to go work for IBM. 

There he worked in R&D and silicon manufacture. After handling the sample I got today, I suspected it was silicon so I of course showed it to him. He saw it and right away told me that it was definately silicon. Pure silicon. I described the ebay listing and he said its an ingot of silicon. When they first started making these they were 4 inches in diameter then went to 6 then 8 n now 12 is the standard. They then cut waffers off of them to make microchips and other silicon technologies.

I asked him what he thought an ingot would be worth and he told me the factors in which would make it worth zip. First is because it isnt the standard 12 inch diameter that is used today and no one would have use for it. Someone on this thread said it was 4+ inches so I imagine that this ingot is very old. Possibly one of the first types ever made. Also since its been around to different places it has picked up contaminants. Electronics have to be super clean of course and these ingots are probably only handled in clean rooms. Lastly these ingots are usually made right in the facilities that would use them and no one would be interested in just buying one. So I told the seller to sell it to the scrapyard guy or keep it on ebay. Someone already bid on the new listing so he/she is already up 10 bucks :lol: 

So mystery solved. A gold star(OF THE STICKER VARIETY) to g_axelsson for first guessing silicon.


----------



## shyknee

there are dealer companies that will buy tops and tails of silicon ingots even broken ingots .(one in Canada) .i think there used for re melt
there was a time that the industry was short on furnaces to produce ingots .that this 4 lb ingot would be worth 150.00 if it was not chiped or cracked .
i don't know what it is worth today


Detailed Buying Lead Description said:


> Hello,
> Targray Technology has been active in the solar industry for 5 years. We are based in Canada and have offices in Europe, Asia and the United States.
> We are interested in purchasing, solar or semiconductor grade silicon ingot, silicon wafers (whole or broken, used dummy / test, chipped, all sizes), broken cells and off spec cells, silicon chunk, and all silicon scrap material (chips, offf spec polysilicon).
> Please feel free to contact me and I will make you an offer.
> Karen Richardson


I'm sure these companies don't buy from e-bay or even think of looking there


----------



## Noxx

Gustavus,

The seller says:



> I'VE PUT TOGETHER 400+ PAGES OF KNOWLEDGE FROM TEXT BOOKS AND JEWELERS SCHOOLS AND OF MINE AND OTHERS EXPERIENCES



I'd bet that includes some of our stuff...


----------



## Oz

Noxx, 

Read down further and you will see "SO IS THE 360 PAGE PDF FILE FROM THE GOLD FORUM RECOVERERS".


----------



## machiavelli976

excluding my insignifficant contribution ,someone someday is going to make big proffit from a book written upon your zeal and toil , guys !


----------



## jimdoc

Here is one for you;
platinum xble,3 ea 15ml,tall type, wt 10/13/15/grams 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180505008499&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I won this auction for $22.61, sent him payment, and he sends this;

"A payment of approx $22.00 sent. Selling price is in excess of $1500.00. Please explain"

So my reply was;

Do you need to learn how an Ebay auction works?
You better ask Ebay to explain.You need to set a reserve or start your auction at the price you want.This is a binding deal and Ebay will agree.
Selling price is what an auction ends at with no reserve set.

I doubt he will send me the crucibles, but it was worth a try.

Jim


----------



## Noxx

Oz,

360 pages on 400 total would make 90% that belongs to us. I wonder how many copies he sold yet...


----------



## jimdoc

Noxx said:


> Oz,
> 
> 360 pages on 400 total would make 90% that belongs to us. I wonder how many copies he sold yet...



It says 29 sold on that auction, but he may have had others.

Actually I added up all the other auctions and come up with 301.
Jim


----------



## Anonymous

looks like he learned his lesson.
would be interesting to see if he sends the crucibles, can not believe they did not go for a bid over spot as nearly everything does on ebay.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011

I am going to send 10usd to first person who will buy that cd from guy and post that on some hotfile server for download. Then we can download that and check if that contain informations from this forum. Then I would like to see that people whos contributions were used on his cd contacting him and ask him for nice % of his profit. That may come to Noxx towards upkeeping costs of running this forum and to say top 10 contributors they can be selected by vote.


----------



## goldenchild

jimdoc said:


> Here is one for you;
> platinum xble,3 ea 15ml,tall type, wt 10/13/15/grams
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180505008499&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I won this auction for $22.61, sent him payment, and he sends this;
> 
> "A payment of approx $22.00 sent. Selling price is in excess of $1500.00. Please explain"
> 
> So my reply was;
> 
> Do you need to learn how an Ebay auction works?
> You better ask Ebay to explain.You need to set a reserve or start your auction at the price you want.This is a binding deal and Ebay will agree.
> Selling price is what an auction ends at with no reserve set.
> 
> I doubt he will send me the crucibles, but it was worth a try.
> 
> Jim



I'm more curious about how this person came up with $1500.00 as the selling price. You should ask him/her where they came up with that number. If they dont send the crucibles they're gonna start of with negative feedback for their very first transaction. :lol:

Now for your enjoyment... check this auction out!
http://cgi.ebay.com/2500-lbs-mostly-computer-boards-gold-recovery-/140408395225?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item20b0fe15d9

There are so many things wrong with this one but the one that pops out most is in the description - "1000 dollars non refundable deposit within 2 days from end of auction via paypal
".


----------



## patnor1011

yeah he must be funny guy:

"i will NOT ship this it is pick up or you arrange shipping,i have a forklift so i can load it.. "

" i am new to selling so shipping charge was put in because i had to put something in,shipping is on you "

"Shipping and handling US $10,000.00"

If i would want to pay 10k for shipping he will have to swim with that 2500lbs of boards all the way across atlantic....


----------



## Noxx

Here is what the seller replied when I asked him how many copies he sold yet:



> gosh I've been selling them for over 2 years now, people from thailand, singapore, australia, canada, unitedkingdom, africa, india and the U.S. ....I wish I had made a map software to show everyone where they all were sold but I didn't want to pay for that ebay software selling tool, I lost count



Probably more than 29...


----------



## jimdoc

I came up with 301 by adding up the sold totals in all of his auctions.
At $25 each that means he has made over $7500 selling "his" info.

Jim


----------



## kalay

> Then we can download that and check if that contain informations from this forum. Then I would like to see that people whos contributions were used on his cd contacting him and ask him for nice % of his profit. That may come to Noxx towards upkeeping costs of running this forum and to say top 10 contributors they can be selected by vote.


You would not be able to prove if the info came "directly" from the forum.And since theres no patent on any ideas here,even if you did prove it,you would never see any monetary reimbursement.And if by some fluke chance you won the case,you know the guy would just stiff you on the money.


----------



## butcher

This forum has provided information for many people around the world.
it is unique, and I have seen bits and pieces of information given here other places on the intranet, some of it I can even tell the source, like GSP's formula for silver conversion, there is no doubt in my mind that it is his formula, information from here will get spread around the world and people will be passing it down through the coming history, so when we share information we should expect to benefit man with it.
but it is wrong to take this information and copy it and sell it claiming it is our work, and if someone do's that they should face the legal consequences, or lets just hunt him down and tar and feather the bum.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

butcher said:


> This forum has provided information for many people around the world.
> it is unique, and I have seen bits and pieces of information given here other places on the intranet, some of it I can even tell the source, like GSP's formula for silver conversion, there is no doubt in my mind that it is his formula, information from here will get spread around the world and people will be passing it down through the coming history, so when we share information we should expect to benefit man with it.
> but it is wrong to take this information and copy it and sell it claiming it is our work, and if someone do's that they should face the legal consequences, or lets just hunt him down and tar and feather the bum.



Can we castrate them too? I'm a little rusty in that area and probably need practice. :twisted:


----------



## goldenchild

If you've been following the silicon saga ( http://cgi.ebay.com/Raw-Silicon-Microcr ... 414f5a45c8) the seller has sold the ingot for 105.50 plus 10.25 shipping. Guess someone is in diar need to make a solar panel.

Now take a look at this one. The yeild here is amazing lol! Expect hard disc platter thefts to be on the rise :lol: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320533866758&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## silversaddle1

goldenchild said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one for you;
> platinum xble,3 ea 15ml,tall type, wt 10/13/15/grams
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180505008499&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I won this auction for $22.61, sent him payment, and he sends this;
> 
> "A payment of approx $22.00 sent. Selling price is in excess of $1500.00. Please explain"
> 
> So my reply was;
> 
> Do you need to learn how an Ebay auction works?
> You better ask Ebay to explain.You need to set a reserve or start your auction at the price you want.This is a binding deal and Ebay will agree.
> Selling price is what an auction ends at with no reserve set.
> 
> I doubt he will send me the crucibles, but it was worth a try.
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more curious about how this person came up with $1500.00 as the selling price. You should ask him/her where they came up with that number. If they dont send the crucibles they're gonna start of with negative feedback for their very first transaction. :lol:
> 
> Now for your enjoyment... check this auction out!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2500-lbs-mostly-computer-boards-gold-recovery-/140408395225?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item20b0fe15d9
> 
> There are so many things wrong with this one but the one that pops out most is in the description - "1000 dollars non refundable deposit within 2 days from end of auction via paypal
> ".
Click to expand...


Hell I wish I'd seen that one. $.01 no reserve? I could drive up there and pick them up! He clearly states no shipping, so the 10000 would not apply. No bids?


----------



## samuel-a

they just don't sell...

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=pl...ter&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313


----------



## Palladium

24.5 lbs. of scrap hard drive disks/platters for platinum recovery only. I don't know the process for recovering platinum from hard drive disks, so don't bid unless you know how to recover the platinum. As seen in the picture there is a mix of disks/platters from the brown colored, which some say had a higher amount of platinum, but I don't know for sure if this is true, to the newer shinny disks/platters. Picture is a good example of what will be shipped. What you see is what you get. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/24-5-lbs-hard-drive-platters-platinum-recovery-/160435783647?cmd=ViewItem&pt=CPUs&hash=item255ab7c7df

Reckon that's a deal i couldn't pass up. :twisted: 

ROTFL


----------



## maltfoudy

patnor1011 said:


> yeah he must be funny guy:
> 
> "i will NOT ship this it is pick up or you arrange shipping,i have a forklift so i can load it.. "
> 
> " i am new to selling so shipping charge was put in because i had to put something in,shipping is on you "
> 
> "Shipping and handling US $10,000.00"
> 
> If i would want to pay 10k for shipping he will have to swim with that 2500lbs of boards all the way across atlantic....





This is my auction,what is so funny about it,i have never sold anything on ebay and was trying to figure it out,the shipping was put in because you have to input an amount and i had not figured out how to put a reserve in,if you have a question about it ask me instead of insulting people,the 1000 in 2 days is to cover ebay charges and make sure you are gonna come and get it and not make me sit on it for months.it costs 55 dollars just to list this,plus what ever they charge if it sells,but 55 no matter what. the auction is now fixed.


Hell I wish I'd seen that one. $.01 no reserve? I could drive up there and pick them up! He clearly states no shipping, so the 10000 would not apply. No bids?
and this was posted by silversaddle 


so my auction is funny,but he is more than willing to rip me off on it.....WOW

people looking for an angle to cheat you is the reason this was listed here 1st instead of ebay months ago because i thought most here would be honest,maybe that has changed.


----------



## silversaddle1

maltfoudy said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he must be funny guy:
> 
> "i will NOT ship this it is pick up or you arrange shipping,i have a forklift so i can load it.. "
> 
> " i am new to selling so shipping charge was put in because i had to put something in,shipping is on you "
> 
> "Shipping and handling US $10,000.00"
> 
> If i would want to pay 10k for shipping he will have to swim with that 2500lbs of boards all the way across atlantic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my auction,what is so funny about it,i have never sold anything on ebay and was trying to figure it out,the shipping was put in because you have to input an amount and i had not figured out how to put a reserve in,if you have a question about it ask me instead of insulting people,the 1000 in 2 days is to cover ebay charges and make sure you are gonna come and get it and not make me sit on it for months.it costs 55 dollars just to list this,plus what ever they charge if it sells,but 55 no matter what. the auction is now fixed.
> 
> 
> Hell I wish I'd seen that one. $.01 no reserve? I could drive up there and pick them up! He clearly states no shipping, so the 10000 would not apply. No bids?
> and this was posted by silversaddle
> 
> 
> *so my auction is funny,but he is more than willing to rip me off on it.....WOW*
> 
> *people looking for an angle to cheat you *is the reason this was listed here 1st instead of ebay months ago because i thought most here would be honest,maybe that has changed.
Click to expand...



Just what the hell do you mean I was trying to rip you off? All I said was that at the low starting price, I would have bid on the auction. It could have sold for thousands of dollars, and I may have bid that high. You know, E-bay ain't rocket science. And one other thing, looking at your photos, you have low grade boards mixed in with good boards. And, it looks like the boards have all sat outside exposed to the weather. Most refiners will not buy boards for top dollar in the condition your's are in, not to mention the burnt ones. You would be way better off to sell your CPU's, fingers, pins, etc. in separate auctions than as a lot. You would make more money that way. But what do I know, I'm just trying to rip you off.


----------



## goldsilverpro

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320533866758&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Concerning the foil from the hard drive disks. The guy removed the Al from 50 disks. According to the link below (the only one I could find that seemed even remotely reliable), there would be a total of about $5 in Pt in the 50 disks. However, this is based on the magnetic layer (which is only a few atoms thick) being 50% Pt. I have read in other sources that it is 12% Pt, which would reduce the total Pt value of the 50 disks to about $1. Whatever it is, trying to profit from the Pt contained in these disks is definitely a losing proposition.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_platinum_in_a_hard_drive


----------



## patnor1011

maltfoudy no offence but that auction is a joke. 
you are contradicting with every sentence. shipping free, then i had to put something and then we see shipping 10k. if you cant figure out how to set up things in ebay dont use it as you may burn yourself badly. you already had to pay high listing charges becouse of that shipping price. most of buyers on ebay dont like being ripped off by low start and crazy postage fees. if low start then put reserve in. if you dont know how ask their support. you may not realize but by the way you put your listing on you lost some credibility to potential buyers.


----------



## Anonymous

maltfoudy said:


> I thought most here would be honest,maybe that has changed.


 I'm still same old honest Gill money has not corrupted me, you may recall an ebay purchase you made from me thinking you were buying the actual books, Hokes Refining Precious Metals Wastes, Testing Precious Metals for $19.99 then you received a DVD loaded with digital copies. You complained and I immediately refunded you your payment and never so much asked that you return the DVD.

I had stated clearly in my auction what it was that I was offering for sale, your auction listing is deceiving in the description, you show some plastic trays with high grade gold pins then say there are more in the large skid mounted gaylords not shown in the picture line up.

Your leaving a lot to the buyers imagination and his/her want for gold.

Here's a quick tutorial on how to post more than 1 picture on your ebay listings for free.

I use the Kompozer open source html editor to write up my auction description, using the direct links from Photbucket hosted there then insert the link from the hosted Photbucket image into Kompozer.

In kompozer top left hand corner you will find a drop down tab named INSERT. you may add any number of images in your description that will show up in your auction free of charge. I use the ebay first image using self hosted, insert the Photbucket URL for gallery picture. 

The advantage of using self hosted pictures over ebay hosting is that you get large full page pictures rather than the ebay truncated pictures that tend to hide imperfections.

Replacing a picture in your auction with a new one is a snap, take note of file name for the one already hosted on PB, then delete that image. After this image has been deleted upload a new image using the name from the old picture file you previously deleted. No need to make any changes on your auction page the new image having the same name as the deleted file will automatically replace itself into the current PB URL.

You can even make these changes once your auction has bids on it, try this using ebay hosted pictures.

If you have bids and need to add more information should someone request it, you can make up your reply using Kompozer adding more pictures then copy and past from the editor into the ebay add information section. Your annotation with added pictures will show up.

When I sold my Toyota Landcruser FJ45 I had over 30 pictures showing every possible detail the good bad and the ugly. When using large amounts of pictures be sure to make this the first thing your potential buyer is going to read letting him know to wait and scroll.

Getting a copy of an ebay hosted picture not so easy these days, if you need a copy to blow up to see detail, under your browser's file drop down click save page as into a folder. The ebay hosted pictures will be in that folder, now you can enlarge them for better viewing.

Saving a copy of a self hosted file is easy, right click save image.


----------



## lazersteve

Gill said:


> I'm still same old honest Gill money has not corrupted me, you may recall an ebay purchase you made from me thinking you were buying the actual books, Hokes Refining Precious Metals Wastes, Testing Precious Metals for $19.99 then you received a DVD loaded with digital copies. You complained and I immediately refunded you your payment and never so much asked that you return the DVD.



And I'm still the honest guy who paid for the hard copy of Hokes Testing Precious Metals that Gill is selling digital copies of. Of course, this benefited not only Gill, but the entire forum or at least anyone who has downloaded a copy of the book Gill took the time to scan. 

Just another example of how we can all work together to help one another. It's proof that one good deed done for your fellow man helps everyone prosper.

Great trick Gill on the eBay pictures thing, I like it.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous

lazersteve said:


> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great trick Gill on the eBay pictures thing, I like it.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...


Thanks Steve, for example my hosted pictures use a simple file name this way I can copy just one URL changing the URL ending with lets say w1.jpg to w2.jpg and so forth making it quick and easy inserting a new picture into Kompozer.

Try this copy this URL and past it into your browser, then change the w1 to a w2 upwards to 4 there are four images using basically the same PB URL which are daughter pages. Incidentally I make the jumbo wool winder shown in w1 pictures during the winter months.

http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz68/ravanian/w1.jpg

Then try this url which has 8 images associated to it by changing the 1 to the next highest digit you will move along to the next image,
http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz68/ravanian/k1.jpg

This will help you understand daughter pages.linked via URL's by manipulating the URL you can go backwards or forwards on the website.

Here is an ebay auction using the k1 to k8 Konica Camera pictures being used in my auction all for free.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280511505692

Here's another auction showing my wooden ball winder, you can actually count the wood grain in the ebay pictures.
http://tinyurl.com/33k2ta5

I also use youtube video inserts in combination with static pictures on some of my auctions, for instance when the buyer can hear and see an old vintage chainsaw running and cutting a log you will realize a greater profit on your auction. That 30 second video clip well worth the time and effort.

Using a youtube video insert for an ebay auction would be a whole new tutorial as its use requires a whole different approach.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## Windir

found this kind of funny since maybe these buyers are unfamiliar with weights, measures and the conversion of such...heh, i didnt really know how small a grain was either until i did the math...being quite the new guy myself. (not so new anymore to be silly enough to spend more than a dollar on a 486 cpu, heh heh.)....anyway, yeah, is this one a racket perhaps??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330425582594

spot was around 40$/gram for 24k when this ran....5grains = 12-13$...i just hope the stuff really is PURE. 
good way to sell that refined product, no? could be, hes had many a transaction lately and the "bent over" seem satisfied....well, maybe those are strong words.....65 or $70 dollars for a gram of unauthenticated "emergency currency" ?....hmmm....a year or two from now (based on some speculations)....sure.


----------



## goldenchild

Windir said:


> spot was around 40$/gram for 24k when this ran....5grains = 12-13$...i just hope the stuff really is PURE.
> good way to sell that refined product, no? could be, hes had many a transaction lately and the "bent over" seem satisfied....well, maybe those are strong words.....65 or $70 dollars for a gram of unauthenticated "emergency currency" ?....hmmm....a year or two from now (based on some speculations)....sure.




This is surely playing on the ingnorance of the buyers and manipulation of camera angles. The pic looks like they could be the size of a dime. Could also be that someone truely believes gold will go up that much soon. But then why not buy a larger amount at spot price instead of above right? Maybe they really just want the gold because it looks cool. Who knows. I can just imagine the looks on peoples faces when they open up their package and inside are five little pieces of gold the size of some grains of salt. I guess there is always gonna be someone that learns the hard way.


----------



## goldenchild

I have a bad feeling about this one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/14k-585-scrap-gold-22-4-grams-NR-/170490704789?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item27b209b395

If you look at the other items the seller is auctioning you will see there are many other similar things. This is what scammers seem to do. Post a whole bunch of stuff to unload. They then do so as long as they can get away with it until ebay kicks them off. They then open up a new account (hence the zero feedback) and the cycle begins again.

I dont know. There's just something that makes me uneasy about buying from a 0 feedback ebayer. The fact that the ebayer claims to be in Miskolc, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén, Hungary doesnt help either.


----------



## Anonymous

goldenchild said:


> I have a bad feeling about this one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/14k-585-scrap-gold-22-4-grams-NR-/170490704789?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item27b209b395
> 
> If you look at the other items the seller is auctioning you will see there are many other similar things. This is what scammers seem to do. Post a whole bunch of stuff to unload. They then do so as long as they can get away with it until ebay kicks them off. They then open up a new account (hence the zero feedback) and the cycle begins again.
> 
> I dont know. There's just something that makes me uneasy about buying from a 0 feedback ebayer. The fact that the ebayer claims to be in Miskolc, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén, Hungary doesnt help either.



We all started out with zero feedback on ebay, as a seller I also prefer having a bidder with some number beside his/her user ID. For the most part found uts a mind set in myself and that zero feedback buyers are as good as those with large amounts of feedback when it comes time to anti up payment.

Personally I think your guy from Hungary is going to have plenty of happy customers, your seller resides in the US the goods are located in Hungary. I think that he is selling for a friend or relative who may have a language barrier with ebay.

The tone of the adds show hat the seller has had previous online selling experience, time will tell who this is going to play out. 

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## shyknee

Yes "the tone" does show experience but the" 0 "feedback says their has been trouble of some sort . that is my perception of this seller.
I would only buy large money items after he has 50 or so happy campers


----------



## goldenchild

I think its clear this seller has experience. Think of it this way. When you first started on ebay did you post 45 different things all at once? How long did it take for you to post 1 item? This guy posted all of them within minutes of each other. Before you knew what the type of item you were trying to sell usually sold for, did you start at 99 cents? I dont know, it just seems this person is trying to dump alot of stuff in a hurry. They all end so close to each other. As far as the 0 rating goes its true we all started there but I have personally had some cases with 0 feedback ebayers and inexperience or scamming seemed to be the problem. I agree with shyknee about the 50 feedbacks and do alot of investigating before buying.


----------



## shyknee

goldenchild said:


> I have a bad feeling about this one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/14k-585-scrap-gold-22-4-grams-NR-/170490704789?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item27b209b395
> 
> If you look at the other items the seller is auctioning you will see there are many other similar things. This is what scammers seem to do. Post a whole bunch of stuff to unload. They then do so as long as they can get away with it until ebay kicks them off. They then open up a new account (hence the zero feedback) and the cycle begins again.
> 
> I dont know. There's just something that makes me uneasy about buying from a 0 feedback ebayer. The fact that the ebayer claims to be in Miskolc, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén, Hungary doesnt help either.


check it out he or they now have at least 25000 dollars worth all to end within a few days of each other.
I'm not insinuating anything( just saying that is all ) I'm out :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007

shyknee said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/14k-585-scrap-gold-22-4-grams-NR-/170490704789?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item27b209b395
> 
> If you look at the other items the seller is auctioning you will see there are many other similar things. This is what scammers seem to do. Post a whole bunch of stuff to unload. They then do so as long as they can get away with it until ebay kicks them off. They then open up a new account (hence the zero feedback) and the cycle begins again.
> 
> I dont know. There's just something that makes me uneasy about buying from a 0 feedback ebayer. The fact that the ebayer claims to be in Miskolc, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén, Hungary doesnt help either.
> 
> 
> 
> check it out he or they now have at least 25000 dollars worth all to end within a few days of each other.
> I'm not insinuating anything( just saying that is all ) I'm out :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


The seller has no feed back score. Makes me believe the bids he has are salted or done by a friend of his/hers.


----------



## goldenchild

Im watching one of the items. Gonna bid really low and hopefully I win it. If it turns out to be legit I will really kick myself in the pants. :roll:


----------



## Windir

hes trying too hard to convince buyers that its "100% authentic solid gold" from his friends closed pawnshop in hungary which is 585 EU standard, slightly better then the US 583 (is that so? well...thats good then right?) acid tested by a "master jeweler" (hes a master? that means hes really good at it, bein a jeweler) and...(most importantly mind you..) they don't contain any plated, filled items, and there is no other metals amongst them either...(no other metal at all? hmm...i was totally under the impression that 14karat was comprised of 42% OTHER metals...guess not in this case though, thats good to know) My scale can measure with 1 decimals only, so please take the described grams as approximate weight (you mean the weight could be off by as much as 9/100ths of a gram?! forget it, i dont want it anymore...ya had me too, but i dont think i can handle that)

far more information than i think ANYONE really needs...except for the part about it being 14k PURE gold...i think this "master jeweler" has some explaining to do...and i mean RIGHT QUICK!



goldenchild said:


> Im watching one of the items. Gonna bid really low and hopefully I win it. If it turns out to be legit I will really kick myself in the pants. :roll:



if that package shows up and you get all that 14k for 13bucks? ...youre gonna doin cartwheels...before you hop back online to see what else this dude is giving away. youll deserve it too for havin faith when no body else did.


----------



## Windir

> The seller has no feed back score. Makes me believe the bids he has are salted or done by a friend of his/hers.



oh crap, if you look at the bid history on some of em, particularly the coins...they arent all his friends, a couple of em are always winning the karat scrap auctions...i think this seller needs to be reported before they get away with tens of thousands of dollars. 

goldenchild? your bad feeling very well could be right....lookin at it closely, i would have to agree.

its fraud.....if not, worse case for him?....he will just have to find another venue to sell his gold.


----------



## qst42know

> he will just have to find another venue to sell his gold.



Same venue with a new zero feedback account if they are phony.

This seller may have opened a new screen name just to sell for others. It does simplify the accounting end of consignments. However it is extremely suspicious.

Besides don't you trust eBay's buyer protection policy?


----------



## jimdoc

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220614523845


----------



## goldenchild

jimdoc said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220614523845


 LOL this is messed up :lol:


----------



## glorycloud

I might not have been a math major but aren't
a 1,000,000 pennies worth $10,000.00?? 

Only on ebay!!


----------



## Harold_V

glorycloud said:


> I might not have been a math major but aren't
> a 1,000,000 pennies worth $10,000.00??
> 
> Only on ebay!!


It's a matter of value contained within the coin. With copper prices souring, pennies are worth more in scrap than face value, just as silver coins are. Big problem here, however, is in transporting 7,000 pounds of copper alloy. Hardly a good investment, at least as I see it. 

I wonder if there could be some good dates included? 

Harold


----------



## Irons

Harold_V said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might not have been a math major but aren't
> a 1,000,000 pennies worth $10,000.00??
> 
> Only on ebay!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a matter of value contained within the coin. With copper prices souring, pennies are worth more in scrap than face value, just as silver coins are. Big problem here, however, is in transporting 7,000 pounds of copper alloy. Hardly a good investment, at least as I see it.
> 
> I wonder if there could be some good dates included?
> 
> Harold
Click to expand...

He guaranteed that a small percentage would be Wheat Cents. One of the problems I see is the inclusion by most of the sellers offering pennies, is adding the 1982 cents. They were made in both 95% Copper and plated Zinc. It would be a shame to buy a lot and find that most were 1982 Cents.

Since they are still Legal Tender, I believe it is a Federal Offense to melt them down or export them.


----------



## qst42know

The seller mentions "machine sorted" I would assume by weight. If that is the case the zinc coins should have been excluded.

The scrap yards around here will not accept pennies for scrap. If anyone is seriously considering this you better check your local yard's policies or plan on doing a lot of ingot casting.


----------



## user 12009

qst42know said:


> The seller mentions "machine sorted" I would assume by weight. If that is the case the zinc coins should have been excluded.
> 
> The scrap yards around here will not accept pennies for scrap. If anyone is seriously considering this you better check your local yard's policies or plan on doing a lot of ingot casting.


No, there is a machine called a ryedale. I used to have one, fantastic machine. pour pennies in top and copper shoots to the left and zinc to the right. Sold all the coppers and the profit paid for the laptop I am using now.


----------



## qst42know

Since you have used one of these machines, how does it distinguish between zinc and copper coins. 

How does it react to copper clad steel Canadian pennies.


----------



## patnor1011

Still watching our hungarian pawn shop gold sale  4 days after most of his items sold and no feedback on seller side. I also noticed on lot of his items one member winning most of auctions. Somebody who might be his friend or somebody who might be burned badly. Or somebody (say one % of possibility) who will make some money if all that auctioned gold was real.


----------



## Nopyrite

Hey guys, check this one out. 150 grams of "old solid silver bullion" with FREE shipping. He has a lot of these and they seem to be going off "NO BID". My question: Do you think this Jackass is blowing smoke?
http://cgi.ebay.com/old-chinese-old-solid-silver-bullion-qilinyuanyang-/170494335442?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item27b24119d2


----------



## machiavelli976

weird stuf ! hope is not a fake like their plated coins.


----------



## Anonymous

patnor1011 said:


> Still watching our hungarian pawn shop gold sale  4 days after most of his items sold and no feedback on seller side. I also noticed on lot of his items one member winning most of auctions. Somebody who might be his friend or somebody who might be burned badly. Or somebody (say one % of possibility) who will make some money if all that auctioned gold was real.




I have found that the moneyed folks buying precious metals and other high priced goods do not waste their time leaving feedback . If a person wishes to remain anonymous I respect their wishes in keeping their business private.

A good business man knows that time is money, using that time wisely will make him more money. For instance I called a fellow up the other morning at 6:00 am and said hope I'm not waking you and he relied wished you had. In other words the day could have begun much earlier as far as he was concerned.

Another friend of mine made all his calls early in the morning when George called me up one early morning I said Jesus George do you know what time it is and he replied yes and you have missed the best part of the day already.

Remember the early bird gets the worm, you snooze you loose. The human brain is at it's peak early in the morning feed it and get on with your day

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## user 12009

qst42know said:


> Since you have used one of these machines, how does it distinguish between zinc and copper coins. How does it react to copper clad steel Canadian pennies.



Here is a link to a video of the machine. This is the model I had. Pour the cents in the top bin, they get picked up by a rotating wheel and shot into a clear shute (you can hear the click/clack) and through a "comparitor" in the compairtor is a zinc cent and each coin is compaired to that zincer. If the metal value matches it gets shot to the right catch bin. If it does not match (solid copper) it goes down to the copper bin. 
http://www.youtube.com/v/GSaJQZxhcq...xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1
I do not know how it reacts to the CN steel as I am almost in Mexico I am so far from Canada. It does get confused on old wheats but I always eyeball sorted them out first. (throw 150-200 on a towel and wheats are easy to spot. found about 5000 this way and sold separatly)


----------



## Anonymous

A lot of no bids because nearly everyone knows that chinese silver coins, bars, etc are fake.

Jim


----------



## Oz

gustavus said:


> Remember the early bird gets the worm, you snooze you loose.



Being too anxious can also get one burned. It is often the second mouse that gets the cheese.


----------



## qst42know

cyberdan said:


> qst42know said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have used one of these machines, how does it distinguish between zinc and copper coins. How does it react to copper clad steel Canadian pennies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a video of the machine. This is the model I had. Pour the cents in the top bin, they get picked up by a rotating wheel and shot into a clear shute (you can hear the click/clack) and through a "comparitor" in the compairtor is a zinc cent and each coin is compaired to that zincer. If the metal value matches it gets shot to the right catch bin. If it does not match (solid copper) it goes down to the copper bin.
> http://www.youtube.com/v/GSaJQZxhcq...xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1
> I do not know how it reacts to the CN steel as I am almost in Mexico I am so far from Canada. It does get confused on old wheats but I always eyeball sorted them out first. (throw 150-200 on a towel and wheats are easy to spot. found about 5000 this way and sold separatly)
Click to expand...



I would guess this comparator is little more than a balance weighing the sample coin against the sampled. Wheat cents having more wear leading to the confusion. 

That's an interesting bit of engineering. 8)


----------



## Harold_V

Could it be an audio test? Drop a zinc penny, then a copper penny, which is 95% copper, 5% zinc, and listen to the ring of the copper cent. It is absent from the zinc cent. 

Harold


----------



## user 12009

qst42know said:


> I would guess this comparator is little more than a balance weighing the sample coin against the sampled. Wheat cents having more wear leading to the confusion.


No, it is actually a very tiny metal detector and scans the metal content of each coin as it passes and compares it with the coin in the machine.

I believe this part origionally was designed to go in a coin operated vending machine to kick out slugs or Chuckie Cheese tokens 8)


----------



## goldenchild

http://cgi.ebay.com/10lbs-Hard-Drive-Platters-Platinum-Recovery-Scrap-/290444820881?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439fdc4191


----------



## lazersteve

He's looking for a good return on his aluminum scrap!

Steve


----------



## jimdoc

Here is an auction for some real gold leaf;

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-HASTINGS-23-KARAT-GOLD-LEAF-25-SHEETS-RARE-/290446749567?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439ff9af7f

I had a similar pack,but from a different company,and crumbled it up to fill a little plastic bottle.And the total weight of the gold leaf from a 25 leaf pack like this one is .35 gram.So it will take 3 packs of 25 leaves to make one gram of gold.

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro

jimdoc said:


> I had a similar pack,but from a different company,and crumbled it up to fill a little plastic bottle.And the total weight of the gold leaf from a 25 leaf pack like this one is .35 gram.So it will take 3 packs of 25 leaves to make one gram of gold.



Jimdoc's .35 gram/25 sheet book figure is right on. That would make the gold value about $13-$14/book. Some brands run a little more and some less, but that's a good average figure. New 25 sheet 23K "Books" presently sell for about $50-$60 - about 4 times spot. They are quite a bit cheaper when you buy a "Pack" (a box of 20 Books - 500 sheets). I still have about half a pack of 23K from my signmaking days.

Assuming the bidder is going to use the leaf and not refine it, $26 is a good deal. Also, Hastings made very good leaf.


----------



## macfixer01

patnor1011 said:


> Still watching our hungarian pawn shop gold sale  4 days after most of his items sold and no feedback on seller side. I also noticed on lot of his items one member winning most of auctions. Somebody who might be his friend or somebody who might be burned badly. Or somebody (say one % of possibility) who will make some money if all that auctioned gold was real.




Well I see the Hungarian has -2 feedback now. It would be a lot lower except Ebay only counts a negative once from the same buyer. It looks like both buyers balked when he requested payment via wire transfer. Western Union transfers are quite commonly a scam, but if he meant a bank wire transfer it isn't necessarily so. Actually a lot of non-USA sellers seem to prefer direct bank transfers. Apparently it's much more common among the EU countries for example although we rarely do it here. There have been several book auctions where I've passed on bidding because the seller only accepted wire transfers and I didn't want to do that. Not to mention the fees are kinda stiff to do transfers to the EU from here in the USA. In some cases I've gotten the seller to agree (before bidding) to accept Paypal if I agreed to pay extra to cover their fees, but only if the item was something I really wanted. I have had a couple sellers who requested a bank wire transfer after the auction ended even though their auction said they accept Paypal. That's pretty rare though and in most cases they relented or we called it off. In one case the German seller just sent me the item and requested I send him a few post cards in return but the item only cost a couple dollars and he really didn't want to bother with Paypal.

macfixer01


----------



## goldenchild

Haven't ventured into the gold plated items realm in a while but it looks like things are really getting out of control.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-lb-scrap-gold-plated-pins-gold-recovery-/150460678257?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230827c071


----------



## SapunovDmitry

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-lbs-scrap-gold-plated-Mil-Spec-Boards-gold-recovery_W0QQitemZ150460677535QQihZ005QQcategoryZ162134QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Isn't that immersion plating of boards?


----------



## silversaddle1

goldenchild said:


> Haven't ventured into the gold plated items realm in a while but it looks like things are really getting out of control.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-lb-scrap-gold-plated-pins-gold-recovery-/150460678257?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230827c071



Holy crap!! (As I sit here with my feet on a 160 pound tub of that type of scrap!)


----------



## goldenchild

silversaddle1 said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't ventured into the gold plated items realm in a while but it looks like things are really getting out of control.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-lb-scrap-gold-plated-pins-gold-recovery-/150460678257?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230827c071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap!! (As I sit here with my feet on a 160 pound tub of that type of scrap!)
Click to expand...


Yeah. Maybe you could sell it on ebay for $150 a pound. It will seem like a deal to the people foolish enough to buy it expecting a profit.


----------



## silversaddle1

goldenchild said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't ventured into the gold plated items realm in a while but it looks like things are really getting out of control.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-lb-scrap-gold-plated-pins-gold-recovery-/150460678257?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230827c071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap!! (As I sit here with my feet on a 160 pound tub of that type of scrap!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Maybe you could sell it on ebay for $150 a pound. It will seem like a deal to the people foolish enough to buy it expecting a profit.
Click to expand...



I'd sure sell it for that! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shyknee

Sell Sell Sell before they get smart or find this forum :mrgreen:

You know it could be that they found that part they were looking for to complete the space ship in the back yard ?????


----------



## Anonymous

Well, guess that guy was fake.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCRAP-GOLD-14K-18K-22K-1-2-OZ-35-GRAMS-MINI-COINS-/150463939212?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230859828c


----------



## patnor1011

goldenchild said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/SCRAP-GOLD-14K-18K-22K-1-2-OZ-35-GRAMS-MINI-COINS-/150463939212?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230859828c



5 days earlier he sold same item 10x cheaper... Some buyers dont bother to check details in listing, feedback and then pay 10x more than others not to say that those others already paid 10x more than real value...


----------



## Anonymous

Twenty six have sold at $9.99 each

http://tinyurl.com/2bqpwza


----------



## goldenchild

gustavus said:


> Twenty six have sold at $9.99 each
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2bqpwza



Triple your money with 1 gram of platinum. There is no fowl here. This seller is telling you exatly what you're getting. Shrewd. :|


----------



## g_axelsson

Gram or grain? It's the difference between tripling your money or his.

/Göran


----------



## patnor1011

Seller is tripling his money. Grain cost 3.2 and he sells for 9.9


----------



## goldenchild

g_axelsson said:


> Gram or grain? It's the difference between tripling your money or his.
> 
> /Göran





patnor1011 said:


> Seller is tripling his money. Grain cost 3.2 and he sells for 9.9



Yup. I meant the amount of grains in a gram. At 9.99 a grain he triples his money on every gram he sells.


----------



## silversaddle1

Well let's see how these do!

Notice, no misleading claims. If there is, please point them out.

Yes, it's my auction!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260634001065&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## Anonymous

silversaddle1 said:


> Well let's see how these do!
> 
> Notice, no misleading claims. If there is, please point them out.
> 
> Yes, it's my auction!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260634001065&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123



With auction descriptions like that it no small wonder you have 100 percent feedback. How long have you been shipping to Canada.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## silversaddle1

We have always shipped to Canada.


----------



## goldenchild

Do you believe this back story?

http://cgi.ebay.com/iShor-Simplicity-Scrap-Gold-Platinum-Refining-Used-2xs-/250667648968?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5cf4c7c8


----------



## Barren Realms 007

goldenchild said:


> Do you believe this back story?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/iShor-Simplicity-Scrap-Gold-Platinum-Refining-Used-2xs-/250667648968?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5cf4c7c8




ROFL!!! Wifey threw his stuff away. :roll: 

He needs to grow a pair. :lol: 

But wait maybe he was irresponsable and she needed to, in that case I will agree with her. Maybe he is saving his life putting it up for sale. :twisted:


----------



## qst42know

She probably threw his junk away along with his stuff. :twisted:


----------



## goldenchild

Check out the Q and A on the listing now. I feel kinda bad for the guy. Can you imagine? You just wake up one day and are'nt allowed to refine anymore  
Helluva promotion on the system though. 1 hour for an ounce? Saltwater? Can one of the people that actually bought one of these confirm this?

Thanks


----------



## qst42know

I think that would be the fizzer cell, talked about some on the forum. I don't know of anyone using one though.

Anyone?


----------



## jimdoc

qst42know said:


> I think that would be the fizzer cell, talked about some on the forum. I don't know of anyone using one though.
> 
> Anyone?



When it says Shor on it,its a pizzer cell.

Jim


----------



## qst42know

Shor has the science behind them. They just have your pants around your ankles as for the costs. :evil:


----------



## darshevo

silversaddle1 said:


> Well let's see how these do!
> 
> Notice, no misleading claims. If there is, please point them out.
> 
> Yes, it's my auction!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260634001065&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123



Before I found my way here I got an old Xray machine that came with 4 control boxes the size of a large coat closet. At that point I wasn't doing escrap at all and they were headed for the scrap yard to go as 'tin and car bodies' we figured at about 1000lbs a piece we'd pull 2 tons out of them (about $150 bucks for the pair at the time) Since there were a couple good sized transformers in the base we took them by the non-ferrous yard we deal with in case he might give us a little better price on them. As the story goes he picked up all 4 and paid us motor breakage on the lot. We thought we'd hit the jack pot (a shade over 1000$ on the 4). Each one had a board in it that was approx 3' x 5' square that was loaded with pins (1000's if not 10's of 1000's per machine) Every bit of the cabling was there as well, we sold that as 45% recovery wire, ends and all (which were 2" by 3" and had the corresponding female side for the pin boards)

Needless to say, I properly part out all my machinery... now. 

-Lance


----------



## goldenchild

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280535364345&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Lets see if there is a different outcome when the seller discloses that there is only a half gram of gold in the scrap.

http://cgi.ebay.com/14k-Yellow-Dental-Gold-Palladium-Silver-New-/280536999979?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41514ee82b


----------



## macfixer01

I couldn't believe this auction, $175.00 for 1 pound of miscellaneous ceramic chips with gold plates?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160457900881

macfixer01


----------



## Barren Realms 007

macfixer01 said:


> I couldn't believe this auction, $175.00 for 1 pound of miscellaneous ceramic chips with gold plates?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160457900881
> 
> macfixer01



That is really not a bad price with the IC chips in there.


----------



## goldsilverpro

I can see them being worth that much, or more, assuming they all have gold lids. It's hard to tell in the main photo.
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=7590


----------



## Barren Realms 007

goldsilverpro said:


> I can see them being worth that much, or more, assuming they all have gold lids. It's hard to tell in the main photo.



Could be a collector buying them too. It was hard to tell by the picture tho.


----------



## joem

well my own experience
I sold 18 grams of mixed 10k and 14k
as well as a bunch of plated scrap
all was clearly marked absolutly no deception
and each item was itemized in the auction.
a seller from california bought the items
all seemed well
within 5 days the claimed a item not recieved through paypal
it takes more than five days to get from eastern canada to calif
then when they recieved the put a new paypal claim saying the item was not as listed "too much non gold" and said they paid too much in the auction
hello
it's an auction - stop bidding if you if you don't want to pay???
they sent it back to me through a shipper (UPS) that charges huge border fees (30% of my inital out of pocket cost to buy the gold in the first place) that I had to pay to get my items back.
Hey I'm honest so when it came to refund the buyer money the paypal claim had expired ( no problem) but the buyer reopened it so if i refund the buyer now paypal will also refund again due to open claim if the buyer states no refund or all of my paypal account will be frozen.
so I wait.
oh and don't buy great gold deals from china, two rings where fake and seller disappears as soon as item is paid for.
So from earlier topics I do support a private auction site with members from this forum


----------



## Anonymous

joem said:


> well my own experience
> I sold 18 grams of mixed 10k and 14k as well as a bunch of plated scrap
> 
> Should have copied the webpage from the auction into open office to convert into a pdf file or a screen shot for png or jpg, then added your support documents to sellers claim in the paypal dispute.
> 
> They sent it back to me through a shipper (UPS) that charges huge border fees (30% of my inital out of pocket cost to buy the gold in the first place) that I had to pay to get my items back.
> 
> You can make a claim with Revenue Canada for your customs fees, you will have to give support documents to prove the goods are returned goods and not a fresh purchase. Emails and a copy of the auction page satisfies the revenuers.
> 
> Hey I'm honest so when it came to refund the buyer money the paypal claim had expired ( no problem) but the buyer reopened it so if i refund the buyer now paypal will also refund again due to open claim if the buyer states no refund or all of my paypal account will be frozen.
> 
> 
> When the paypal claim expired in who's favor did they go you or the buyer. Something fishy here, your saying the buyer re-opened the claim - this is impossible.
> 
> Oh and don't buy great gold deals from china, two rings where fake and seller disappears as soon as item is paid for.
> 
> No problem, make your goods not received claim directly from your paypal account for that transaction, you have 45 days. Ebay for the past couple of years or more have been removing the auction web-page from dubious members who have been suspended. Never rely on ebay to help a fellow in distress.
> 
> Ebay is not compelled by law to keep web pages active for suspended auctions, whereas Paypal is required by law to keep proper records even though they are not a bank. Just look at your payments send for the month you made your payment to retrieve the transaction identification number to file a claim.
> 
> A buyer can only make one claim per paypal transaction
> 
> 
> So from earlier topics I do support a private auction site with members from this forum
> 
> Good idea


----------



## joem

I have been a paypal user for years and this was my first dispute, I was not really aware procedures. The buyer appealled the closing of the case so it is reopened to be looked into by paypal. From what other friends online have told me from their own experince with paypal refunds, if I refund now the buyer can still scam and paypal will refund within the dispute as well.
Right now I want to contact paypal about this but there is no link on my dispute page to contact paypal. My auction states buyer pays all return costs so I want to claim the UPS fees as a return cost. The buyer also wants me to refund her return costs. It just angers me


----------



## Anonymous

I was wrong in telling joem that he could give a partial refund to cover the costs incurred over Canada Customs, the buyer fulfilled his obligation by returning the goods which joel has acknowledged receiving.

It could be that the buyer returned said goods COD in which case joem would be within his rights to withhold some of the refund. As it stands if it were me I would refund the payment.

Some new bull ebay has dreamed up for the near future, besides looking at your DSR performance they;re going to be taking into account returned goods and a couple of other details. I received an email from ebay about a month back explaining the whole thing but trashed it.

Found the email, see how a paypal dispute is going to impact you in the near future.

Summer seller update: More efficient listing, new seller standard, and more

Dear gustavus1:

As a valued seller, you play a key role in keeping eBay a thriving marketplace. We're making updates this summer and fall to help increase your profitability by helping you sell more efficiently and increase buyer satisfaction. As promised, we're continuing to consolidate changes that impact you into two or three releases per year with lead time to adapt. This is the second release for 2010.

New seller standard: Buyer Protection cases counted along with low DSRs. You're on the right track!

Opening a case with the eBay or PayPal Buyer Protection program is a clear indication of buyer dissatisfaction, especially when the buyer tries and is unable to resolve an issue directly with the seller. That's why, starting in September, "item not received" and "item not as described" cases will be considered along with low DSRs to evaluate and reward seller performance.

The good news for you: Congratulations! You're right on track to meet this requirement. You can monitor your status toward this new requirement--and track any cases--on your Seller Dashboard.


----------



## joem

In my daytime job this is what is called a cursed job
and we eat the cost to keep the customer happy.
well I know what I sold and shipped to them via regualr post with a tracking and they did not have to pay any extra. 
But I have changed my own return policy to reflect any possible return costs will be the buyer's responsibility and I will state this in my description as well.
I'll equal it all out with free computers and my new found gold skills
Like I say in my signature....


----------



## Anonymous

joem said:


> In my daytime job this is what is called a cursed job
> and we eat the cost to keep the customer happy.
> well I know what I sold and shipped to them via regualr post with a tracking and they did not have to pay any extra.
> But I have changed my own return policy to reflect any possible return costs will be the buyer's responsibility and I will state this in my description as well.
> I'll equal it all out with free computers and my new found gold skills
> Like I say in my signature....



You will not have a problem with Customs Duty, give your customer an RMS number that they have to include on the shipping label along with the wording this item is being returned to sender - refund or warranty. Problem solved.


----------



## joem

gustavus said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my daytime job this is what is called a cursed job
> and we eat the cost to keep the customer happy.
> well I know what I sold and shipped to them via regualr post with a tracking and they did not have to pay any extra.
> But I have changed my own return policy to reflect any possible return costs will be the buyer's responsibility and I will state this in my description as well.
> I'll equal it all out with free computers and my new found gold skills
> Like I say in my signature....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will not have a problem with Customs Duty, give your customer an RMS number that they have to include on the shipping label along with the wording this item is being returned to sender - refund or warranty. Problem solved.
Click to expand...


I teach everyday, but today I have learned so much
thanks all


----------



## macfixer01

goldsilverpro said:


> I can see them being worth that much, or more, assuming they all have gold lids. It's hard to tell in the main photo.
> http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=7590




Well I suppose it's possible, since the majority appear to be the purple 24, 28, and 40 pin side brazed DIP packages. I think they probably have a higher percentage of gold by weight than some of the X86 type processors. Although you can't really tell in the photos if they have gold pins or not, and whether they're socket pulls or have maybe been unsoldered or clipped?

macfixer01


----------



## joem

joem said:


> gustavus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my daytime job this is what is called a cursed job
> and we eat the cost to keep the customer happy.
> well I know what I sold and shipped to them via regualr post with a tracking and they did not have to pay any extra.
> But I have changed my own return policy to reflect any possible return costs will be the buyer's responsibility and I will state this in my description as well.
> I'll equal it all out with free computers and my new found gold skills
> Like I say in my signature....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will not have a problem with Customs Duty, give your customer an RMS number that they have to include on the shipping label along with the wording this item is being returned to sender - refund or warranty. Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach everyday, but today I have learned so much
> thanks all
Click to expand...


Well after paypal has finished their stuff. a refund is issued, and all was put right with the buyer. the buyer still rates a negative. I have had a 100% rating for eight years on ebay until now. Damn I realize things happen and everyone gets treated with compasion so I never ever give negative feedback. My venting is done In words of phineas and ferb- you can't please everyone".


----------



## darshevo

Feedback is a joke. You give a refund yet they can still give you negative FB. I don't know if they have fixed it yet but a couple years back my best friend got a negative from a guy stating his shipping time was too slow. Item sold one day, negative FB was left the next. Repeated attempts by my friend to get it removed were futile. Ebay is a buyers market and gets worse every day. I used to sell 100+ items weekly, but now I bet I haven't sold 100 items in the last several years combined.

-Lance


----------



## qst42know

Negative feedback is not permanent anymore. You may want to check but I think it lasts a year, perhaps less.


----------



## goldenchild

What do you suppose this will go for? Looks like the copper content is high.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Solid-nuggets-3-5-oz-computer-scrap-/220644160740?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335f6ab4e4


----------



## lazersteve

Smells fishy to me. 

Why melt something that is obviously gold plated to sell it for it's gold content as something that does not even appear gold any longer? If it looked gold beforehand he should have logically left it be.

Steve


----------



## qst42know

Anyone consider some of these may be people who found the truth here and are off loading undesirable stuff?

Such as the Shor jug.


----------



## Anonymous

qst42know said:


> Anyone consider some of these may be people who found the truth here and are off loading undesirable stuff?
> 
> Such as the Shor jug.



My words exactly, I commented very early in this thread that it would be a bonanza of information for those of unscrupulous moral in learning how to offload worthless carp.

We have pointed out on many occasions the buyer has a lack of knowledge on the subject of precious metals ends taking the bait spending hard earned money on junk.

This is one of the reasons I have taken to posting a link to the forum in my ebay auctions - to help educate people.

Remember I'm the self confessed criminal with a conscience, any one who has purchased from me on my auctions is welcome to make comments here in this forum on how they were treated on value/shipping and communication. 

FYI I'm known on ebay as gustavus1


Best Regards
Gill


----------



## darshevo

This one works out to about $10/lb. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pure-Copper-Bullion-5-Pound-Bar-Ingot-Not-Scrap-/150466373130?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23087ea60a

-Lance


----------



## goldenchild

darshevo said:


> This one works out to about $10/lb.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pure-Copper-Bullion-5-Pound-Bar-Ingot-Not-Scrap-/150466373130?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23087ea60a
> 
> -Lance



Interesting. The listing says 5 pound bar. Then the description says 5.4oz bar. Then the picture displays a 5 pound 4.5oz bar. Im inclined to beleive its 5.4oz if the bar is only 5.5 inches long. These are the type of auctions I avoid to save myself the headaches.


----------



## joem

jimdoc said:


> Here is a weird one;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Help-Me-Identify-My-Metal-Palladium-Silver-Titanium-LB-/310218505105?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item483a76bb91
> 
> Jim



I bid .99 to start with a mx bid of 1.00
ha ya right
I have pieces of metal falling off my van, I don't what it is but my scrap guy wants it too.


----------



## goldenchild

This again. I'm very disappointed in this seller. He definately knows what it is. The guy sent me a sample and I verified that it is pure silicon. Now he is selling again as a mystery metal. I think he made $130.00 off of it last time. This goes to show you what type of shinanigans people pull do on ebay. :x


----------



## Anonymous

goldenchild said:


> This again. I'm very disappointed in this seller. He definately knows what it is. The guy sent me a sample and I verified that it is pure silicon. Now he is selling again as a mystery metal. I think he made $130.00 off of it last time. This goes to show you what type of shinanigans people pull do on ebay. :x



Nothing wrong with that ebayer. Someone bumped an old post.

Item number:310218505105
Ended:May 08, 201017:21:26PDT

http://cgi.ebay.com/Help-Me-Identify-My-Metal-Palladium-Silver-Titanium-LB-/310218505105?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item483a76bb91


----------



## goldenchild

gustavus said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> This again. I'm very disappointed in this seller. He definately knows what it is. The guy sent me a sample and I verified that it is pure silicon. Now he is selling again as a mystery metal. I think he made $130.00 off of it last time. This goes to show you what type of shinanigans people pull do on ebay. :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that ebayer. Someone bumped an old post.
> 
> Item number:310218505105
> Ended:May 08, 201017:21:26PDT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Help-Me-Identify-My-Metal-Palladium-Silver-Titanium-LB-/310218505105?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item483a76bb91
Click to expand...


DOH! Didnt even see you couldnt bid on it. My bad.


----------



## samuel-a

only two bidders... look at the auto bid...
is it me or is it fishy...?

http://cgi.ebay.com/21-Lbs-High-Gra...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2308f2d820


----------



## MiltonFu

only two bidders... look at the auto bid...
is it me or is it fishy...?

http://cgi.ebay.com/21-Lbs-High-Grade-CPUs-/150473988128?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2308f2d820only two bidders... look at the auto bid...
is it me or is it fishy...?

http://cgi.ebay.com/21-Lbs-High-Gra...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2308f2d820

A classic shill bid.


----------



## lazersteve

Where did Gill's Post Go?

I'm guessing he deleted it for some reason or another.

Steve


----------



## samuel-a

lazersteve said:


> Where did Gill's Post Go?
> 
> I'm guessing he deleted it fro some reason or another.
> 
> Steve



strange...

btw, seems like the trick worked , someone took the bate...


----------



## joem

Just curious So what would be the highest you would have paid for those cpu's?


----------



## goldenchild

joem said:


> Just curious So what would be the highest you would have paid for those cpu's?


The buyer will break even if there are about 200-300 high yield cpus in this lot. This would be lucky too.


----------



## samuel-a

joem said:


> Just curious So what would be the highest you would have paid for those cpu's?




less then a 1/4 of the winning bid


----------



## goldenchild

Maybe I'm on the wrong end of the gold business. Maybe I should be selling small lots of gold plated stuff. Look at this sellers feedback and how much people are buying these tiny lots for.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCRAP-JEWELRY-GOLD-RECOVERY-WEAR-ELL-100-0-GRAMS-/250679398516?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## samuel-a

this same items run for weeks now...
i don't see him selling this lot's like that... 

btw mario, have you seen my PM ?


----------



## goldenchild

samuel-a said:


> this same items run for weeks now...
> i don't see him selling this lot's like that...
> 
> btw mario, have you seen my PM ?



This seems to be all the seller sells. Look at his feedback as a seller. He makes a killing. I PM'd you back.


----------



## joem

goldenchild said:


> Maybe I'm on the wrong end of the gold business. Maybe I should be selling small lots of gold plated stuff. Look at this sellers feedback and how much people are buying these tiny lots for.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SCRAP-JEWELRY-GOLD-RECOVERY-WEAR-ELL-100-0-GRAMS-/250679398516?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


yes I have been following his auctions for months, same items, they don;t sell well, he starts his bids too high.


----------



## goldenchild

joem said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm on the wrong end of the gold business. Maybe I should be selling small lots of gold plated stuff. Look at this sellers feedback and how much people are buying these tiny lots for.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SCRAP-JEWELRY-GOLD-RECOVERY-WEAR-ELL-100-0-GRAMS-/250679398516?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
> 
> 
> 
> yes I have been following his auctions for months, same items, they don;t sell well, he starts his bids too high.
Click to expand...


I dont understand what you mean by they "dont sell well". Do you mean they are overpriced or that he is not selling many? To me he's making quite a profit. He's selling 25 grams of plated jewelry at 9.99 a pop(shipping not included). If you look at his last 200 sales you can see people paid as much as $76 for a quarter pound of plated jewelry. 

You gotta think... for a FULL pound of plated scrap you might get 1-2 grams tops. The stuff he is selling looks to be very low grade. Like the kind you'd get from a gumball machine. I think you would be lucky to get even 1 gram of gold off a pound of that stuff. 

What do the people here on the forum that do alot of plated scrap recovery think?


----------



## joem

Your amounts may be correct, but a good deal is only a good deal when someone buys it. Whether he sells a lot is always open to speculation. But I have been watching and the same items come up again and are relisted. The buyer or seller will think it's a good deal depending on the perspective. I have watched these items get relisted time and time again. I have also thought of bidding at first then worry about gold coloured plating with no real recourse of refund because I would have damaged the item to find if gold was real. You use the words "might get 1-2 grams " So it's a crap shoot and if you are happy then it's a good deal.
Hey when I'm ready I will try one of his auctions just to see the facts for myself.


----------



## MiltonFu

Looks to me that the shill did his job and have subsequently moved on.

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=150473988128

Globalrg rings a bell....cant seem to place the name.


----------



## joem

MiltonFu said:


> Looks to me that the shill did his job and have subsequently moved on.
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=150473988128
> 
> Globalrg rings a bell....cant seem to place the name.



yeah all of the alternate bids are no longer a registered user???????


----------



## jimdoc

MiltonFu said:


> Globalrg rings a bell....cant seem to place the name.



Its probably this guy;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=10437


----------



## samuel-a

look the this guy's answers to feedback

:mrgreen: 

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=cable-monkey&ftab=AllFeedback


----------



## joem

samuel-a said:


> look the this guy's answers to feedback
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=cable-monkey&ftab=AllFeedback



Just too funny


----------



## goldenchild

Fast shipping, item as described, A++++++ Seller: Member id bkwtang ( Feedback Score Of 357) Aug-01-06 17:14 
■Reply by cable-monkey (Aug-05-06 22:15):
Strange Feedback, since You were the Seller.


----------



## goldenchild

??? http://cgi.ebay.com/5g-10K-Gold-Lab-Synthesized-Electrum-/120598953220?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0 ???


----------



## jimdoc

goldenchild said:


> ??? http://cgi.ebay.com/5g-10K-Gold-Lab-Synthesized-Electrum-/120598953220?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0 ???




Thats a good one.Can't wait to see the questions and answers asked on this one
if they choose to post them in the listing.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007

jimdoc said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??? http://cgi.ebay.com/5g-10K-Gold-Lab-Synthesized-Electrum-/120598953220?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0 ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good one.Can't wait to see the questions and answers asked on this one
> if they choose to post them in the listing.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...


There was a thread here yesterday I think that stated mercury has been changed to gold in a reactor. That might be what this came from.


----------



## jimdoc

This one was on coinflation.com today;

Pamp 5 Gram 24K Gold Bullion Bar / U.S. Dealer
Buy now $1 Shipping $260

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190422237796



coinflation's comment;
"Might want to be a little more subtle with the shipping charges to avoid
Ebay seller fees.This is how you get banned for life."

Jim


----------



## macfixer01

jimdoc said:


> This one was on coinflation.com today;
> 
> Pamp 5 Gram 24K Gold Bullion Bar / U.S. Dealer
> Buy now $1 Shipping $260
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190422237796
> 
> 
> 
> coinflation's comment;
> "Might want to be a little more subtle with the shipping charges to avoid
> Ebay seller fees.This is how you get banned for life."
> 
> Jim




I hate when sellers do that stuff. Then he tries to claim it's to get the gold to the customer for the cheapest price because it's really just a monetary exchange. $260 for 5 Grams is no bargain, it's a ripoff. My one ounce PAMP bars were all bought on Ebay near or below spot price thanks to Bing cashback and Ebay Bucks. I'll certainly miss Bing's contributions in the future.

macfixer01


----------



## goldenchild

VHS OH YEAAAAH! :lol: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/VIDEO-CASSETTE-AQUA-REGIA-REFINGING-START-FINISH-/280553320270?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415247ef4e


----------



## darshevo

Its a good 'Vidio' :mrgreen: 

-Lance


----------



## rewalston

I can't be sure but if it's the same video I have it's a good one. When I was a member of GPAA they sent me the video along with a booklet that spells AR out pretty clearly.

Rusty


----------



## goldenchild

rewalston said:


> I can't be sure but if it's the same video I have it's a good one. When I was a member of GPAA they sent me the video along with a booklet that spells AR out pretty clearly.
> 
> Rusty



I actually plan to bid on it just for the heck of it. I always like to see whats out there and compare it to the info on this forum. The forum seems to win every single time


----------



## Anonymous

> I always like to see whats out there and compare it to the info on this forum.


I don't think its a very good video considering he is selling(and has sold sold) quite a bit of gold jewelry.I would think if it were a good video then he would be processing his material.Maybe it is possible that he fell on hard times and neded the money fast,or maybe he had difficulties getting the chemicals.Not meaning anything bad about the seller of the video or the maker of the videf course it could just be as simple as it looks.


----------



## goldenchild

Gotta love this one. The seller states everything is gold filled and then someone asks about the gold content and he says its plated. Its this kind of crap that really irks me.


----------



## Oz

goldenchild said:


> Gotta love this one. The seller states everything is gold filled and then someone asks about the gold content and he says its plated. Its this kind of crap that really irks me.



Link?


----------



## goldenchild

See how irked I got :lol: I forgot to put the link in. I dont know where the auction went. I guess it sold. Sorry.


----------



## patnor1011

Its made of the most beautiful Rosy Rolled gold..... so seller claims.
How can he know about that when its not hallmarked or not a mention about gold anywhere on pictures? How can we know if that is gold?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VINTAGE-ROLLED-ROSE-GOLD-LIGA-POCKET-WATCH-A-F-/120619326002?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_Pocket_Watches_Accessories_ET&hash=item1c1578da32


----------



## qst42know

You gotta love those tell tale green specks near the hinge. 

It won't be solid by my estimation.


----------



## goldenchild

You can tell by looking at just about any part of the watch that its not karated with all the pitting and oxidation.


----------



## patnor1011

I have asked seller how they know that they are rolled gold. And if they can guarantee that. Here is my reply I got:
--------------
You are right they or rather most of them are not marked.
However the quality of the metal work is very good and they
are at the very least gold filled if not rolled gold. I am pretty
sure that the liga is rolled gold but without markings can not
gaurantee it. I hope this helps somewhat. Thank you for the
interest.
---------------
Well it helped me only to say that they may be nice but did not convince me tha they are gold. Ah always read the small print.


----------



## goldenchild

http://cgi.ebay.com/11-Lbs-Scrap-Memory-RAM-Gold-Metal-Recovery-/250693762471?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5e833da7

Is it 11 pounds or 8 pounds!? I also love the reference to white gold plated fingers :lol:


----------



## joem

goldenchild said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/11-Lbs-Scrap-Memory-RAM-Gold-Metal-Recovery-/250693762471?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5e833da7
> 
> Is it 11 pounds or 8 pounds!? I also love the reference to white gold plated fingers :lol:



As far as I know white fingers on ram are not gold.
Am I wrong?


----------



## darshevo

Thats going to be one disappointed buyer. He's over 10$/lb already. Guess I should stop sorting mine before I sell it 

-Lance


----------



## jimdoc

I get $7.50 lb no matter what type it is,even if it is all tin fingers.
So they are worth something to somebody.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011

jimdoc said:


> I get $7.50 lb no matter what type it is,even if it is all tin fingers.
> So they are worth something to somebody.
> 
> Jim



Not the fingers. Values are hidden inside chips.


----------



## jimdoc

Check out this one,be sure to check his other auctions and the
ones in his feedback.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-6oz-computer-scrap-ore-buttons-gold-recovery-/220669080956?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3360e6f57c


Jim


----------



## patnor1011

That is the way how to turn copper in gold. Just by stating that on ebay. :twisted:


----------



## goldenchild

joem said:


> As far as I know white fingers on ram are not gold.
> Am I wrong?



Tin or silver.



patnor1011 said:


> That is the way how to turn copper in gold. Just by stating that on ebay. :twisted:



Yes. Painfully obvious that its copper.


----------



## goldsilverpro

> Tin or silver.


I don't keep up with this stuff but, has anyone ever found the fingers on Ram cards to be silver?


----------



## Irons

goldsilverpro said:


> Tin or silver.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't keep up with this stuff but, has anyone ever found the fingers on Ram cards to be silver?
Click to expand...


Solder coated. Tin Oxidizes and the Oxide is a poor conductor. It does pass current but not well enough for the speeds needed for computers. Silver will Oxidize as well.


----------



## goldenchild

goldsilverpro said:


> I don't keep up with this stuff but, has anyone ever found the fingers on Ram cards to be silver?





Irons said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solder coated. Tin Oxidizes and the Oxide is a poor conductor. It does pass current but not well enough for the speeds needed for computers. Silver will Oxidize as well.
Click to expand...


I have processed a few of these with nitric, filtered and added HCL. Sure enough silver chloride was formed.


----------



## Irons

goldenchild said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't keep up with this stuff but, has anyone ever found the fingers on Ram cards to be silver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solder coated. Tin Oxidizes and the Oxide is a poor conductor. It does pass current but not well enough for the speeds needed for computers. Silver will Oxidize as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have processed a few of these with nitric, filtered and added HCL. Sure enough silver chloride was formed.
Click to expand...


Sure it wasn't Lead Chloride?


----------



## goldenchild

Irons said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't keep up with this stuff but, has anyone ever found the fingers on Ram cards to be silver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solder coated. Tin Oxidizes and the Oxide is a poor conductor. It does pass current but not well enough for the speeds needed for computers. Silver will Oxidize as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have processed a few of these with nitric, filtered and added HCL. Sure enough silver chloride was formed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it wasn't Lead Chloride?
Click to expand...


We are going back and fourth between multiple threads Irons :lol: But I'm not sure. It was such a small amount I didnt even bother verifying. I have some more and will process them. This time I will reduce with sodium hydroxide and sugar to be sure. But just thinking about it... wouldnt silver actually be a good choice for fingers as silver is highly conductive?


----------



## Oz

goldenchild said:


> This time I will reduce with sodium hydroxide and sugar to be sure



Cementing to copper is the best way to determine if you have lead or silver in a nitrate solution if you are getting precipitates in a small sample when chlorides are added.

One mans opinion.


----------



## Platdigger

Or, for a quicker test, how bout a dash of sulfuric (before any chlorides) to throw down any lead as it's sulfate.


----------



## goldsilverpro

> We are going back and fourth between multiple threads Irons :lol: But I'm not sure. It was such a small amount I didnt even bother verifying. I have some more and will process them. This time I will reduce with sodium hydroxide and sugar to be sure. But just thinking about it... wouldnt silver actually be a good choice for fingers as silver is highly conductive?


I think the main reason that silver isn't used much on board circuitry is because of it's great tendency to migrate through the board material and cause shorting. I've seen excellent photos of this on the internet but can't find them. Here's an article.
http://www.gdsiswitches.com/silver-migration.aspx


----------



## glorycloud

Some of the old connector cards from IBM coax and twinax printers
had one of two edges to the cards. Either "tin" or "gold" and that's the
way everyone in the industry referred to them. If the printer stopped
communicating, we often took that card out, cleaned the edge and
she started printing again. 8) 

The memory in question could be from the same era and they may be tin
unless they were mil spec for some reason?


----------



## goldenchild

Check this one out. I asked the seller the hard questions and they gave me some BS answers.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Platinum-paladium-gold-and-18-24k-scrap-dental-/130432030568?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5e5ad768


----------



## macfixer01

goldenchild said:


> Check this one out. I asked the seller the hard questions and they gave me some BS answers.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Platinum-paladium-gold-and-18-24k-scrap-dental-/130432030568?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5e5ad768




Then there are some morons who can't figure out the difference between natural gold ORE and gold recovered from scrap circuit boards. Unless maybe he has a circuit board mine in his back yard, like that Chinese landfill there is a picture of on the forum here someplace. And just what "refining" did he do if he extracted 10k gold from the boards and it's still only 10k?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280560542833

macfixer01


----------



## darshevo

Anyone care to give me some insight on how to take 20 lbs of mixed motherboards and turn them into a form of 'dore bar' ? First person to give me a good non environmentally nasty method to make it work I will split my first 10 sales with 50/50 :mrgreen: 

-Lance


----------



## Claudie

Just curious here, how is this related to Ebay? :|


----------



## patnor1011

Claudie said:


> Just curious here, how is this related to Ebay? :|



Read 2 posts up


----------



## Anonymous

darshevo said:


> Anyone care to give me some insight on how to take 20 lbs of mixed motherboards and turn them into a form of 'dore bar' ? First person to give me a good non environmentally nasty method to make it work I will split my first 10 sales with 50/50 :mrgreen:
> 
> -Lance



Shear off the components, then run the boards through a thickness sander to remove the metals, put the metals into a crucible with some flux and melt.
easy as pie.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild

james122964 said:


> Shear off the components, then run the boards through a thickness sander to remove the metals, put the metals into a crucible with some flux and melt.
> easy as pie.
> 
> Jim



He said a non environmentally nasty method. This would produce so much black smoke the air force would come.


----------



## patnor1011

Not to mention clouds of dust coming off sander.


----------



## Claudie

patnor1011 said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious here, how is this related to Ebay? :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read 2 posts up
Click to expand...


Yeah, I remember reading that now. Sometimes people have to explain jokes to me too. :roll: 
There is a gold mine on that ebay site, if you're a seller. How did that old saying go, a fool and his money....


----------



## jimdoc

Claudie said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious here, how is this related to Ebay? :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read 2 posts up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I remember reading that now. Sometimes people have to explain jokes to me too. :roll:
> There is a gold mine on that ebay site, if you're a seller. How did that old saying go, a fool and his money....
Click to expand...


A fool and his money..... soon find a great deal on some gold on Ebay!!!!


----------



## Anonymous

goldenchild said:


> james122964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shear off the components, then run the boards through a thickness sander to remove the metals, put the metals into a crucible with some flux and melt.
> easy as pie.
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said a non environmentally nasty method. This would produce so much black smoke the air force would come.
Click to expand...


it does not produce much smoke. the only plastics is the small amount of mask on the metal, you are not burning the entire board.
that is why you would use a thickness sander.

jim


----------



## goldenchild

Platinum? I doubt it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-MENS-H-S-Class-Rings-PLATIUM-SCRAP-31-2-grams-/250699998436?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5ee264e4


----------



## g_axelsson

Your doubt is well placed...
http://reviews.ebay.com/platinum-cl...000004472422?ssPageName=BUYGD:CAT:-1:SEARCH:3

/Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro

In the early 80s, Balfour (I think) made class rings out of an alloy that was 25% palladium. I think they called it it Q-Pal, for a quarter palladium. I don't remember what the other 75% was - either Ag or Cu. There were other manufacturers that used Pd, of varying amounts, in class rings. Palladium was cheap then and these rings were sold to those that couldn't afford karat gold.


----------



## patnor1011

Spot on Göran. It says PLATRIUM on both of them. The price now is 24.49 which is about right for both of them - with free postage of course.


----------



## jimdoc

Here is an auction that was on coinflation.com today;

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330405015330

Check his other auctions out also.


----------



## jimdoc

How many of you would you like to collect the "dust" from his workshop?


----------



## qst42know

Here is a list of some trend setting alloys. :twisted: 

http://www.joyjewelers.com/faqs/class_rings_faq.php#whitelazon


----------



## glorycloud

Someone is smiling at the GA dept of revenue. $23,256.00!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120622100376&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

That lot would have kept a group of us busy for a while!! 8)


----------



## qst42know

That's quite a gamble after reading this statement.



> Hard drives have been removed from all computers
> 
> Other components may be missing


----------



## goldenchild

qst42know said:


> That's quite a gamble after reading this statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard drives have been removed from all computers
> 
> Other components may be missing
Click to expand...


So true. I honestly wouldnt even want to attempt processesing all this stuff.


----------



## darshevo

I consistently buy this classification of escrap (its my bread and butter) On the outside (waaaaaay outside) I would be into a lot like that around $5k. GA did real well on that one for sure. Gawd knows I have seen P3 laptops bring $150 a copy as recently as last month at auction

-Lance


----------



## silversaddle1

Here is a load I brought into the shop yesterday.

10,580 pounds of servers and networking gear.

Total cost -$0.00
I'd say Ga. Surplus did real good on that pile they sold.


----------



## Ocean

Looks like fun!


----------



## darshevo

Silversaddle, I am not a man often given to envy but..... :mrgreen: 

Nice load to be sure

-Lance


----------



## escrap

Silversaddle,

Where do you find most of your material. Would love to find some places close to home that are just throwing this stuff out.


----------



## silversaddle1

escrap said:


> Silversaddle,
> 
> Where do you find most of your material. Would love to find some places close to home that are just throwing this stuff out.



Longtime scrap contracts with a few large data companies. There is a lot more to it than meets the eye, it's not all gravy, but there are times!


----------



## martyn111

3oz Australian Nugget for sale on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Australian-3-Ounce-Gold-Nugget-/300471915635?pt=UK_Coins_Bullion_Bars_SM&hash=item45f5859473

Too rich for me but may be of interest to someone else on the forum


----------



## hfywc

hi guys,

i am just wondering if this is the amount of gold that can be recover in a ceramic intel cpu....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220631419385&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

what do you think? is it really necessary to pulverize the ceramic casing to leach the gold out?


----------



## macfixer01

jimdoc said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious here, how is this related to Ebay? :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read 2 posts up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I remember reading that now. Sometimes people have to explain jokes to me too. :roll:
> There is a gold mine on that ebay site, if you're a seller. How did that old saying go, a fool and his money....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fool and his money..... soon find a great deal on some gold on Ebay!!!!
Click to expand...



The one I like is "A fool and his money were lucky to get together in the first place".

macfixer01


----------



## jimdoc

macfixer01 said:


> The one I like is "A fool and his money were lucky to get together in the first place".
> 
> macfixer01



Yes,and fools with money seem to be in abundance,especially on Ebay.
I guess that is where some sellers come into their luck.

Jim


----------



## macfixer01

Here is another auction for your viewing pleasure. For only $880.00 several square inches of very thin very shiny gold plating could be yours...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370426599996

And likely he will have no clue why it doesn't sell.

macfixer01


----------



## patnor1011

That is hilarious. He even shoot a video ad... Beautiful, beautiful gold.... lulz


----------



## goldsilverpro

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370426599996

At 10 millionths thick on the plane areas, I would guess the total value of the 7 boards to be about $25. At 30 millionths - $70. And, I'm being liberal with my guess - it might be 7 millionths and I may have over-estimated the area. I sure wish that each of those listings had a comment section. Of course, if they allowed that, EBay would be broke.


----------



## macfixer01

goldsilverpro said:


> At 10 millionths thick on the plane areas, I would guess the total value of the 7 boards to be about $25. At 30 millionths - $70. And, I'm being liberal with my guess - it might be 7 millionths and I may have over-estimated the area. I sure wish that each of those listings had a comment section. Of course, if they allowed that, EBay would be broke.




Very true, I've often wished I could comment on auctions. I just had to email this other seller yesterday who had measured his boards with a micrometer and did elaborate calculations of the surface area, figuring the whole trace thickness as solid gold of course, and came up with some outrageous figure that these boards should be worth almost $8600.00. I pointed out the boards are coated with copper then only plated with a few millionths of an inch of gold, and to his credit he changed the auction to a $0.99 start with no reserve. However he still has his flawed and totally misleading math in the description.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190449884732


Anyway what's funnier yet is the other guy I posted about earlier with the $880.00 HP boards apparently increased his start price to $1100.00 in the last couple hours. He must have thought he was being too generous?

macfixer01


----------



## goldenchild

macfixer01 said:


> Here is another auction for your viewing pleasure. For only $880.00 several square inches of very thin very shiny gold plating could be yours...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370426599996
> 
> And likely he will have no clue why it doesn't sell.
> 
> macfixer01



Yup and you even save a whopping $220 from the original price :lol: Sad part is it will probably sell. I see this seller is always selling stuff at ridiculous prices. Lets keep an eye on it and see what happens.


goldsilverpro said:


> At 10 millionths thick on the plane areas, I would guess the total value of the 7 boards to be about $25. At 30 millionths - $70. And, I'm being liberal with my guess - it might be 7 millionths and I may have over-estimated the area. I sure wish that each of those listings had a comment section. Of course, if they allowed that, EBay would be broke.



I suppose we could keep a look out for these outrageous auctions and ask the seller the hard questions but it probably wouldnt make a difference.


----------



## goldsilverpro

> I suppose we could keep a look out for these outrageous auctions and ask the seller the hard questions but it probably wouldnt make a difference.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190449884732

I emailed this guy and gave him the figures to show that the value of the the 512K board he listed was only worth between $5 (probably) and $15. He had valued it at over $1300. He emailed me back and said he was going to pull the listing and put the boards in the trash. I invited him to join the forum. I got the feeling that he's an honest guy that made a wrong assumption. I told him that he's not the first person to assume the traces were solid gold. They do look that way to the uninformed.


----------



## silversaddle1

goldsilverpro said:


> I suppose we could keep a look out for these outrageous auctions and ask the seller the hard questions but it probably wouldnt make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190449884732
> 
> I emailed this guy and gave him the figures to show that the value of the the 512K board he listed was only worth between $5 (probably) and $15. He had valued it at over $1300. He emailed me back and said he was going to pull the listing and put the boards in the trash. I invited him to join the forum. I got the feeling that he's an honest guy that made a wrong assumption. I told him that he's not the first person to assume the traces were solid gold. They do look that way to the uninformed.
Click to expand...


Sure were some nice looking boards!!


----------



## jimdoc

Rare IBM M15 split ergonomic keyboard hits eBay, bidding war pushes it over $1600 

http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/ibm-m15-split-ergonomic-keyboard-hits-ebay-bidding-war-2010101/

http://cgi.ebay.com/IBM-Lexmark-M-15-hyper-ergonomic-keyboard-VERY-UNUSUAL-/310256262813?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item483cb6de9d


----------



## qst42know

Liabilities for sale!

This might seem like a bargain, but not really. This style of tank is being phased out and are no longer being accepted for refill. 

I can't imagine what the cost of proper disposal might be. Someone scored a warehouse full and are now trying to pawn them off on the unsuspecting.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Linde-Style-5-Acetylene-Cylinders-approx-350CF-/270560441563?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3efea8b4db


----------



## goldenchild

I dont get it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/14k-gold-filled-93-5-gram-rope-necklace-wear-scrap-/290484196972?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a235166c


----------



## Oz

I do not get it either, but although he/she says gold filled the hallmarking looks like karat gold. They have had 2 offers.


----------



## qst42know

It could be an oversight on the sellers part, eBay's Turbo Lister software carries some settings from one listing to the next depending how each are opened.

However technically 14k without a makers mark is not a proper legal mark.


----------



## dtectr

go to the 7th photo, the one of the clasp, click on it, click on "zoom" & mouse over the rope to the right of the clasp.
GREEEN!


----------



## Fournines

I bet that chain sticks to a magnet.

See it all the time...


----------



## nickvc

I remember years ago when gold was only $350 at a guess some one took the time to put hallmarked tags on a load of pendant chains,3-5 grams apiece,and sold 2 kilos to one of the now long gone bullion houses. So what will people do now with gold at nearly $1350? Buyer beware !


----------



## macfixer01

dtectr said:


> go to the 7th photo, the one of the clasp, click on it, click on "zoom" & mouse over the rope to the right of the clasp.
> GREEEN!




Wow good catch! I guess I was asleep when I skimmed through those. I see now the photo after that one showing the male half of the latch with the 14K mark has green next to their finger. There is another photo showing the male half of the latch from farther away showing green also. So what's your guess, is it plated? filled? Just plain junk?

macfixer01


----------



## qst42know

So much for the benefit of doubt the same seller has another "solid 18k, gold filled item", it's not a listing error.

All that's left is they don't know any better or they are playing pass the crap they bought.


----------



## macfixer01

Hi all,
Well I sent the buyer an email expressing our concerns and pointed out the green areas. Her reply was:




> "When you have it physically in front of you it is clearly 14K gold. I think you are seeing a reflection of the green ping pong table I photographed it next to, but thank you for your concern. I just looked through a loop and there is no green whatsoever on the latch. Thanks for your note but I think it was the case of a bad photo reflection. Cheers, Janet
> 
> - lucille.b"



Hmmm, maybe she needs the profits to buy a new "loop". I replied back and expressed my doubts a reflection caused just these tiny green areas in 3 different photos and not a general green cast to the whole item. Who knows, maybe she had it cleaned after the photos were taken or just sees what she wants to see. Buyer beware.

macfixer01


----------



## goldenchild

My main quarrel was the starting price of this auction. 8000!? It wouldnt be worth that much if it were platinum. The ping pong table thing is hilarious though :lol:


----------



## goldenchild

goldsilverpro said:


> I suppose we could keep a look out for these outrageous auctions and ask the seller the hard questions but it probably wouldnt make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190449884732
> 
> I emailed this guy and gave him the figures to show that the value of the the 512K board he listed was only worth between $5 (probably) and $15. He had valued it at over $1300. He emailed me back and said he was going to pull the listing and put the boards in the trash. I invited him to join the forum. I got the feeling that he's an honest guy that made a wrong assumption. I told him that he's not the first person to assume the traces were solid gold. They do look that way to the uninformed.
Click to expand...


Looks like he's back at it again. I knew this guy had no real intentions of pulling his stuff. I knew it was him before even going to the auction because of the high price and his trademare Whopping verbiage in the description. Not to disappoint the auction includes an exciting video about the items.
Also keep in mind you are saving a whopping $100 off the original price!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370426600280&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## joem

Wow these AMDs have *SOLID GOLD* pins??

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Lot-60-AMD-K5-AMD-K6-VLSI-CPU-Scrap-Gold-3-lbs-/200531099310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb095beae


----------



## goldsilverpro

joem said:


> Wow these AMDs have *SOLID GOLD* pins??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Lot-60-AMD-K5-AMD-K6-VLSI-CPU-Scrap-Gold-3-lbs-/200531099310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb095beae



I emailed this guy concerning the "solid gold" pins. He ended up removing this phrase from his listing. He apologized and said it was an honest mistake.


----------



## goldenchild

goldsilverpro said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow these AMDs have *SOLID GOLD* pins??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Lot-60-AMD-K5-AMD-K6-VLSI-CPU-Scrap-Gold-3-lbs-/200531099310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb095beae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed this guy concerning the "solid gold" pins. He ended up removing this phrase from his listing. He apologized and said it was an honest mistake.
Click to expand...


Another auction where the seller has no clue of what they are selling. They didnt even remove the phrase "solid gold" but put this at the bottom.

"we can't say for sure that the pins are solid gold. Sorry for any confusion
"
This still leads on that the pins may be solid gold. They should have said these are NOT solid gold pins.


----------



## goldsilverpro

You're right. Essentially, he hasn't changed a thing. I should have double-checked it. I sent him another email.


----------



## gold4mike

I don't believe he's able to change the listing itself. When you edit you can add statements as he did, but I think I remember from my own experience that you can't change the original listing.


----------



## goldenchild

gold4mike said:


> I don't believe he's able to change the listing itself. When you edit you can add statements as he did, but I think I remember from my own experience that you can't change the original listing.



You may be right. I think once its listed you can only change the title. This makes sense because you wouldnt want to bid on solid gold pins and then half way through the auction have the seller change the description to gold plated pins. But it still stands that the seller should say the pins are NOT solid gold. The bidders now have the right to open a dispute if they win because they were bidding on solid gold pins. The seller may have actually created a headache for the buyer AND himself if the winner decides to open a dispute. This is why it helps to know what you're selling in the first place!


----------



## dtectr

gold4mike said:


> I don't believe he's able to change the listing itself. When you edit you can add statements as he did, but I think I remember from my own experience that you can't change the original listing.


Its been awhile for me & FeeBay, but I thought you can still go in & edit a listing. thats why you'll see "edited a total of 2 times" or something similar.
they've changed a lot lately though. if nothing else, he can cancel & re-list, which allows him to completely edit.
i think.


----------



## gold4mike

This guy's auction will show as "edited" since he has now added the "we can't say for sure that the pins are solid gold. Sorry for any confusion". 

As was stated above - It is very important, if you want to keep your feedback clean, to make sure you know exactly what you are selling and make every effort to describe it accurately. 

I'm approaching 3000 feedback with 100% positive (seller mikey2112) and I bend over backward to keep that rating intact. Reputation is everything and I work hard to keep mine.


----------



## qst42know

You can change anything up until your item receives a bid. After that you can only add to it.

Feedback doesn't last forever anymore negatives drop off after a time. One year I think.


----------



## Ocean

qst42know said:


> You can change anything up until your item receives a bid. After that you can only add to it.
> 
> Feedback doesn't last forever anymore negatives drop off after a time. One year I think.



Glad to hear negatives drop off.

I had some dufus leave me negative feedback that I didn't deserve.

I sent his package to the address he gave me, and it was returned to me.

I gave him the option of paying for shipping again or returning his $.

He was nice about it, I returned his $, and a few days later he left me negative feedback saying I sold it to someone else, when I didn't!


----------



## goldenchild

I could buy this 

http://cgi.ebay.com/50-lbs-gold-filled-PICK-UP-ONLY-NEED-REFINER-/180577152772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0b3caf04

or I could buy this

http://cgi.ebay.com/637-Grams-10kt-Scrap-Gold-NO-RESERVE-/120636950331?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1685c73b

Hmmmm. Decisions decisions... :lol:


----------



## goldenchild

I hope the winner of this one will be reselling.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170559795725&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## qst42know

That's got to be a watch buyer rather than a gold buyer.


----------



## patnor1011

Thats funny to see what higher price will do to otherwise overlooked items. I was buying old&gold watches for one my friend in 2005-2006. I saw and bought (unfortunatelly sold too) big amounts of this fold filled watches as they were on offer for next to nothing. I wish I was keeping them. Sigh... Still have few nice pieces - I may take picture of them.


----------



## Backroads

Zero feedback bidder looks "iffy". . . .Good chance for a relist on this


----------



## goldenchild

These type of auctions are getting annoying. They are taking advantage of the spike in... well... all the PMs to have people part with their money for junk. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/SCRAP-GOLD-LOT-10-BARS-24KT-GOLD-INVEST-NOW-/120645137582?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1702b4ae


----------



## butcher

at least it did say plated, this is like some of the adds I see on tv. snakes in the grass.


----------



## samuel-a

according to google:
100 mils is = 100000 microinch (µin)
100000 µin = 0.099 inchs

somthing is not right with the eBay "100 mils" description...


Maybe when they write "Mils" is a short of "millionth of an inch", that looks much more reasonable with the prices?


----------



## patnor1011

It is more of because most of them are just copycat sellers. They use terms without understanding of their meaning.


----------



## dtectr

samuel-a said:


> according to google:
> 100 mils is = 100000 microinch (µin)
> 100000 µin = 0.099 inchs
> 
> somthing is not right with the eBay "100 mils" description...
> 
> 
> Maybe when they write "Mils" is a short of "millionth of an inch", that looks much more reasonable with the prices?


that may be part of their problem - *too few* feeBayers even _try_ to be accurate. it makes it so much ahrder for those that do try.


----------



## goldsilverpro

goldenchild said:


> These type of auctions are getting annoying. They are taking advantage of the spike in... well... all the PMs to have people part with their money for junk.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SCRAP-GOLD-LOT-10-BARS-24KT-GOLD-INVEST-NOW-/120645137582?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1702b4ae



I emailed this guy. He said in one place it was 24K gold and another place it was 24K plated gold. I told him that if it was 24K gold, it was worth $4000 and if it was 24K plated gold, it was worth $3 to $5, in gold. I asked him to verify what it was. I haven't heard from him yet.


----------



## Anonymous

Backroads said:


> Zero feedback bidder looks "iffy". . . .Good chance for a relist on this


Kind of ironic,the auction has been deleted


----------



## goldenchild

Solid gold? Hmmmmm...

http://cgi.ebay.com/14K-CORDAY-SOLID-GOLD-RING-6-3-GRAMS-/300491496038?pt=US_Fine_Rings&hash=item45f6b05a66


----------



## samuel-a

goldenchild said:


> Solid gold? Hmmmmm...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/14K-CORDAY-SOLID-GOLD-RING-6-3-GRAMS-/300491496038?pt=US_Fine_Rings&hash=item45f6b05a66




terminology... :idea:


----------



## Anonymous

Ok I finally found an auction to contribute to this thread.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Huge-Scrap-Lot-MotherBoard-Memory-CPU-Gold-Recovery-/330492525289?pt=Motherboards&hash=item4cf2e3bae9


None of the riser boards,or memory have the fingers.


----------



## goldenchild

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-Boards-Excellent-Gold-Content-Must-See-/140332075373?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ac71896d


----------



## Ocean

goldenchild said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-Boards-Excellent-Gold-Content-Must-See-/140332075373?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ac71896d



WOW! If those are real, they are beautiful.


----------



## goldsilverpro

Ocean said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-Boards-Excellent-Gold-Content-Must-See-/140332075373?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ac71896d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! If those are real, they are beautiful.
Click to expand...


Think about this. No one knows how thick the gold is but a fair guess might be 10 micro". At that thickness, it would take 58 square feet of gold plated area to equal the $1170 starting price. If the thickness were 20 micro", it would take 29 square feet and, at 30 micro", it would be 19 square feet. I still would guess 10 micro", or less.

I am guessing that the larger boards are 8" x 8" and the smaller are 6" x 6" and, if there are 18 of each, the total plated area is 12.5 square feet.


----------



## lazersteve

The boards ressemble a variety of communication boards (from cell phone tower stations) that I have seen before. The gold on the ones I saw was so thin that you could erase it with an eraser in a few strokes. The plating washed off in AP within a few seconds using a toothbrush and left only a light 'film' of gold particles on the surface of the Acid Peroxide bath.

Steve


----------



## Ocean

goldsilverpro said:


> Ocean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-Boards-Excellent-Gold-Content-Must-See-/140332075373?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ac71896d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! If those are real, they are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about this. No one knows how thick the gold is but a fair guess might be 10 micro". At that thickness, it would take 58 square feet of gold plated area to equal the $1170 starting price. If the thickness were 20 micro", it would take 29 square feet and, at 30 micro", it would be 19 square feet. I still would guess 10 micro", or less.
> 
> I am guessing that the larger boards are 8" x 8" and the smaller are 6" x 6" and, if there are 18 of each, the total plated area is 12.5 square feet.
Click to expand...


Well, they still have a pretty golden glow!

I was not thinking the price was anywhere near reasonable. 

Thanks


----------



## jimdoc

Check all your 2008 silver eagles;

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-W-REVERSE-2007-AMERICAN-SILVER-EAGLE-ERROR-/190467827083?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item2c58c4658b

This auction is the first I have heard about this one.

Jim


----------



## joem

he/she has the serif - san serif mixed up 
but does anybody know if they just changed the font for the new year?


----------



## rusty

jimdoc said:


> Check all your 2008 silver eagles;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-W-REVERSE-2007-AMERICAN-SILVER-EAGLE-ERROR-/190467827083?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item2c58c4658b
> 
> This auction is the first I have heard about this one.
> 
> Jim



Blog: http://mintnewsblog.blogspot.com/2008/04/2008-w-silver-eagles-with-reverse-of.html


----------



## macfixer01

Well this one is hard to resist. 158 pounds of circuit boards for $14,995.00. That's only around $95.00 a pound. Chump change right? :roll: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350412643693

macfixer01


----------



## butcher

macfixer01, common, did you not read that they contain gold, I would bet the seller can guarantee that statment, I better get my bid in before you out bid me, gold price is rising fast and we all know how cheap this stuff goes for on ebay.

real problem some foolish man will spend his hard earned money on this, in these hard times, hoping to get a few more dollars to feed his kids.


----------



## goldenchild

Who will be the lucky winner? This would keep me busy for quite a while :lol: 

I get about $204553 without adjusting for not being plumb

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mixed-Lot-Scrap-Gold-10kt-24kt-8172-8-Total-Grams-/130460570609?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e600e53f1


----------



## Anonymous

macfixer01 said:


> Well this one is hard to resist. 158 pounds of circuit boards for $14,995.00. That's only around $95.00 a pound. Chump change right?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350412643693
> 
> macfixer01Well this one is hard to resist. 158 pounds of circuit boards for $14,995.00. That's only around $95.00 a pound. Chump change right? :roll:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350412643693
> 
> macfixer01



OMG I can't believe yo uput that one up there......Just to screw with that seller I sent him a best offer of something like $100,he banned me from being able contact him or make another offer.....I was dying laughing.


----------



## goldenchild

Surprised no one snatched this up yet.

http://cgi.ebay.com/675-0-Grams-14kt-Scrap-Gold-NO-RESERVE-/250737277101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a611b38ad


----------



## samuel-a

goldenchild said:


> Surprised no one snatched this up yet.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/675-0-Grams-14kt-Scrap-Gold-NO-RESERVE-/250737277101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a611b38ad



Have you seen the feedback?
"SCAM SCAM SCAM AVOID AVOID AVOID"


----------



## goldenchild

samuel-a said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised no one snatched this up yet.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/675-0-Grams-14kt-Scrap-Gold-NO-RESERVE-/250737277101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a611b38ad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the feedback?
> "SCAM SCAM SCAM AVOID AVOID AVOID"
Click to expand...


I thought the low rating of 26 might have been it. But I didnt bother even looking at the feedback as I dont have 10 grand to spend on scrap anyway


----------



## butcher

seems it sold, or? yes does smell fishy.


----------



## joem

seems the buyer is screaming scam as well


----------



## goldenchild

Got Karat?

http://cgi.ebay.com/SOLID-GOLD-BAR-...291?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3a617d3373


----------



## joem

goldenchild said:


> Got Karat?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SOLID-GOLD-BAR-...291?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3a617d3373



karats? They are refiners? the web site is a re-seller of gold jewellry in montreal, is it a forum member?


----------



## goldenchild

joem said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got Karat?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SOLID-GOLD-BAR-...291?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3a617d3373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karats? They are refiners? the web site is a re-seller of gold jewellry in montreal, is it a forum member?
Click to expand...


These are some of the questions I was thinking in my head.

1. For $7850 to be a bargain this would mean the gold had to be 24k right?

2. Why would a refiner be selling one chunk of gold on ebay for a reduced price? Dont refineries have regular clientele that pay top dollar for their gold and services?

3. Couldnt a refinery melt a better looking bar?

4. Wouldnt a karat be expressed especially coming from a refinery?

5. Right on the seller's bio he/she says they are "IN THE JEWELLERY TRADE". Why not just say its a bunch of gold that was so mangled that you couldnt sell it and decided to melt it all together and put it on ebay for sale? :lol: 

I asked the seller for the karat. I cant wait for the response.


----------



## Harold_V

goldenchild said:


> I asked the seller for the karat. I cant wait for the response.


Your question should have been worded differently than to ask what karat. Fineness is definitive---karat is too broad to be appropriate, assuming it's supposed to be pure gold, which I imagine the case to be (judging from the color).

If the answer comes back that it's not 24 karat, then I'm completely wrong, and your suspicion has paid huge dividends. 8) 

Harold


----------



## rbramsey

The reply I got from the seller is:

"melted 10k 14k and 18k assay test came out to 66% it is 16k"

Richard


----------



## goldenchild

rbramsey said:


> The reply I got from the seller is:
> 
> "melted 10k 14k and 18k assay test came out to 66% it is 16k"
> 
> Richard



You beat me to it by 15mins.  

So assuming this is exactly 66% pure gold at about $44 per gram (today) this ingot would be worth about $5488. Its definately a steal but not for the buyer. This also goes to show that even a seasoned vet can be misled by appearence and certainly not to take a person's word when it comes to unknown material. Assaying and scratch tests are your best friends.


----------



## eeTHr

This seller says, "solid gold bar." If it's not fine gold, then he should say "solid gold alloy bar." So that's one major lie, right there.

Then he says, "market value $8500.00." He KNOWS that's not right. So there is a second major lie.

How does this guy maintain a 100% Positive Feedback?


----------



## goldenchild

eeTHr said:


> This seller says, "solid gold bar." If it's not fine gold, then he should say "solid gold alloy bar." So that's one major lie, right there.
> 
> Then he says, "market value $8500.00." He KNOWS that's not right. So there is a second major lie.
> 
> How does this guy maintain a 100% Positive Feedback?



Yes. I messeged him about the true value of the bar and this is how he responded.

"approx yes.... today!

and it is a best offer auction"

So he definately knew what he had. Just another sneaky seller tryin' to make a quick buck. This again shows not to blindly believe what is described on ebay without asking questions. Especially not gold. Being that this is 16k I would just use the water technique anyway. My buddy Rick put me on this and there is a vid here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ5TajZYW6Y Its a bunch of the techniques we talk about here on the forum Rolled up into one but uses only water to produce .9999 pure gold!


----------



## goldsilverpro

He gave me the same answer - 66%. 

What irritates me most about this is this statement he made:



> WE ARE REFINERS OF SCRAP PRECIOUS METAL.
> 
> THAT IS WHY WE ARE ABLE TO OFFER YOU THIS DISCOUNT!!!!



I've heard this BS many times in my life. I'm thinking I heard cash4gold say something similar. Every time you hear this, without exception, it is an absolute lie. I would wager that no refiner on the planet has ever discounted refined gold for any reason and saying he's discounting it because he is refining it is absurd. When a refiner sells gold that he has worked hard to refine, he will ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS sell it for the best price he can find - usually 99+% at the present time. That's why he is a refiner. That's what refiners do.


----------



## Harold_V

eeTHr said:


> This seller says, "solid gold bar." If it's not fine gold, then he should say "solid gold alloy bar." So that's one major lie, right there.


While I agree that it's a sneaky thing to do, what he says, assuming it's karat gold, is not incorrect. The connotation "solid gold" is not to be confused with pure gold. Solid gold means it is gold through--not plated, not gold filled, which, in and of itself, is somewhat misleading. Karat gold, regardless of karat, is considered "solid gold".

These are the kinds of things crooks do to separate honest people from their money. It's strangely effective against people that think there's a free lunch. 

Harold


----------



## Claudie

What is up with this auction?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mixed-Lot-Scrap-Gold-10kt-24kt-3389-Total-Grams-/130467581649?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e60794ed1

:?


----------



## glondor

What is the catch???


----------



## patnor1011

Claudie said:


> What is up with this auction?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mixed-Lot-Scrap-Gold-10kt-24kt-3389-Total-Grams-/130467581649?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e60794ed1
> 
> :?



We will see in few hours.
I doubt that it just slipped thru.


----------



## Claudie

Probably what? Maybe $80,000 - $100,000 worth of gold there? For ten bucks, hmm.... I just can't decide whether or not it's a good investment.


----------



## goldsilverpro

The 2 "24K" buttons don't look pure.


----------



## joem

I can't bid - u.s. only


----------



## eeTHr

The coin on the far right of the bottom photo looks like a 2 Peso piece. I have one that is plated. A drop of 22K test kit acid took the plating totally off at the drop area.

The weight was correct, so I guess it was a tungston alloy? The base was a darkish bronze color.


----------



## qst42know

The No Reserve auction is often a hook. Many have a bidder or group of bidders waiting to insure they get their price. 

Still if you are in the market and have the money to play find a bid sniper site and throw a bid at it in the last seconds. Their local gold buyers may not pay very well and you might catch a deal.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

I was just told that company bids on thier own stuff so stay away.


----------



## qst42know

Many sellers on eBay bid on their own stuff. The question is what do they want for it and how many grading mistakes do you think they made? 

I see a gold coin ring in the 18k 130g lot and a masonic watch fob.


----------



## Harold_V

goldsilverpro said:


> The 2 "24K" buttons don't look pure.


Especially the one on the left. Way too green. It contains silver---no doubt in my mind.

Harold


----------



## goldenchild

I really wish I could do something about these auctions >

http://cgi.ebay.com/24kt-GOLD-BAR-SCRAP-999FINE-1TROY-OZ-INVEST-NOW-/140493973107?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b617e673


----------



## qst42know

From the same seller:

http://cgi.ebay.com/SOLID-SCRAP-GOLD-/140493968355?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b617d3e3

1.2 grams of 10k for $999.99 :shock: 

I wonder if he would be interested in buying a bunch of fresh inventory for 5% of his retail.


----------



## goldenchild

qst42know said:


> 1.2 grams of 10k for $999.99 :shock:



Probably justifies this because of the three $20 industrial diamonds in it.


----------



## goldsilverpro

You rarely find diamonds mounted in 10K settings. If you do find diamonds, they are likely to be crap. Although there are exceptions, the higher quality the settings, the higher quality the stones.


----------



## qst42know

The price may have been set based on the number of 500mil bars he can get from 1.2g of 10k. :roll:


----------



## macfixer01

Here's another interesting auction for someone willing to take a flyer on (what may or may not really be) a ratty looking 'About 15K' 132.1 Gram hunk of gold from Papua New Guinea. Of course who knows if you'd ever even get the piece? Thats if you were willing to shell out close to spot price for the purported gold content plus $55 shipping to a seller with a feedback of 2. This is at least the second time it's been listed. I noticed an earlier listing for it before Christmas.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150539567370

macfixer01


----------



## patnor1011

macfixer01 said:


> Here's another interesting auction for someone willing to take a flyer on (what may or may not really be) a ratty looking 'About 15K' 132.1 Gram hunk of gold from Papua New Guinea. Of course who knows if you'd ever even get the piece? Thats if you were willing to shell out close to spot price for the purported gold content plus $55 shipping to a seller with a feedback of 2. This is at least the second time it's been listed. I noticed an earlier listing for it before Christmas.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150539567370
> 
> macfixer01



Not to mention that sellsrs 2 feedbacks consisted of him buying so called gold flakes - thats sign of his being expert in gold field... lol
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280463386253


----------



## goldenchild

"What you see is pure gold about (15 carrat)..." :?:


----------



## stihl88

What to think of this lot?

http://cgi.ebay.com/9-4-OUNCE-GOLD-BULLION-ANTIQUE-POOR-MANS-SMELT-RARE-/280608946055?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415598b787

His got some other interesting ores for sale also.


----------



## patnor1011

One buyer is claiming that he got half ounce from his ore (bought for 120 or something like that) another left this: found 3-6 very small gold flakes, mostly pyrite and quartz crush it and pan it....

Hard to say as to his ore samples but I dont think they may contain so much of gold if they do he will surelly process them himself. That Bullion - way too dangerous to buy cat in the bag for 3000$. Maybe worth risking if you are rich man definitelly nothing for me.


----------



## Claudie

How would you feel, being a bidder on this auction when, after the bidding started, the seller added the following: *On Dec-28-10 at 13:14:55 PST, seller added the following information:
this item is 14 k gold plated and is just scrap*

http://cgi.ebay.com/14-K-gold-scrap-mens-ring-size-8-/140494670075?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b62288fb


----------



## patnor1011

Try to retract your bid manually, and explain to ebay what happened. I would contact them anyway and ask then to retract my bid. In case you win that do not pay and open dispute.


----------



## stihl88

patnor1011 said:


> One buyer is claiming that he got half ounce from his ore (bought for 120 or something like that) another left this: found 3-6 very small gold flakes, mostly pyrite and quartz crush it and pan it....
> 
> Hard to say as to his ore samples but I dont think they may contain so much of gold if they do he will surelly process them himself. That Bullion - way too dangerous to buy cat in the bag for 3000$. Maybe worth risking if you are rich man definitelly nothing for me.



Thought it too good to be true , I guess that's why they call it Fools Gold :mrgreen: 

That Slug of metal he is calling gold looks like a chunk of Iron that was cut from some heavy sheet iron with an Oxy then smoothed over with a Linishing disk.


----------



## jimdoc

Anybody ever deal with this guy?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=230559955557&si=NGBN%252BLkojd2JPvc3y%252F07g2OQX98%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT

Curious if anybody else bought one of these thermocouples,and if they tested it.

I will be making a post in the platinum section on my dealing with him under testing an S type thermocouple.

Jim


----------



## samuel-a

never mind..


----------



## goldenchild

What do you guys think about the color of this "24k" ingot?

http://cgi.ebay.com/4oz-fine-gold-bar-999-9-24K-certified-serial-940321-/330514414888?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf431bd28


----------



## lazersteve

Looks like 10Kt-14kt at best in the photo.

Looks like it may have been polished also.

I wonder what the dimensions are of the item? That will tell you a lot about it's density.

Steve


----------



## joem

The lettering on it looks engraved.Is gold only stamped?
Also the edges look polished (worn) smooth until another colour appears. I would think this fineness would stay the same colour? I would also ask the seller who certified it and can I contact the company. 
As Bender says "I can guarantee anything"


----------



## qst42know

If I were selling something potentially worth $5200 I would take photos until I had several that were in focus and showed all sides and every detail. :evil: 

The notches along the top edge look to be from an acid test. I wonder what the result was?

I really hate the mixed lot weight from a jeweler, the same seller. 12k cross anyone? Nice photo of the counter top.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-10-14-and-18K-scrap-gold-37-grams-/330514074764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf42c8c8c


----------



## goldsilverpro

goldenchild said:


> What do you guys think about the color of this "24k" ingot?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4oz-fine-gold-bar-999-9-24K-certified-serial-940321-/330514414888?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf431bd28



I asked him the dimensions and he answered 2" x 2" x 1/4" - note the new Q & A at the bottom of the listing. A 2" x 2" x 1/4" block of pure gold would weigh 10.17 tr.oz. A 4 tr.oz., 2" x 2" block of pure gold would be less than 1/10" thick. I gave him the data and told him I thought it was a decorative brass piece. Since he readily gave me the dimensions, I don't think he was being dishonest. I think he thought it was real.

I didn't know that Ebay put the Q & A's on the listing. That changes everything.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

That thing is not a square it is rectangle.


----------



## jimdoc

goldsilverpro said:


> I didn't know that Ebay put the Q & A's on the listing. That changes everything.




That is an option of the seller.

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro

Barren Realms 007 said:


> That thing is not a square it is rectangle.



Maybe, but it could be the photo angle. I think it's square. The enlarged picture looks more square to me.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

goldsilverpro said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That thing is not a square it is rectangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but it could be the photo angle. I think it's square. The enlarged picture looks more square to me.
Click to expand...


It could be the way the picture is taken. I took a pice of paper and scaled it and I think there is too much of a difference in the sides and top to just be the picture angle tho.

I saved it and enlarged the picture and it still shows about 10% wider than it is tall.


----------



## Claudie

Now he states "We dont have a test kit but it has been weighed and it weighed 4.6 oz". The bar is stamped 4 Oz. I would think that if it were real, over one half of an ounce difference in actual weight would not be over looked.
I have some 10 Oz gold colored lead bars that are marked 999 fine gold on one side and the reverse has "SAMPLE" written on it. They were souvenirs from an assay office if I remember correctly. 
Has anyone asked about what the back of the bar might tell us about this item? Maybe a picture of both sides next to a ruler would be helpful.\




I asked, here is the reply I received: "Hi, it has a serial number on the book. The same serial number as on the front..thank you for your question and your interest"


----------



## rusty

You can use your favorite image editor to zoom in to capture detail not available from the ebay hosted image.


----------



## butcher

I would like to see at least a specific gravity test (but that could also be faked), or better, pay a deposit on a drilled sample (but even then there could be a switched sample), I do not think without being there and testing it for youself you would be able to tell untill after you lost your money or did not.
I would bet the chinese could make them bars to almost fool specific gravity and density by size ratio's, and stamp with certified numbers, that is alot of money to order a hunk of metal on some ones word a picture or hoping if it was not real you may get your money back.


----------



## lazersteve

At 2" x 2" x 0.25" we have:

2 x 2 x 0.25 = 1 cubic inch = 16.387 cc

4.6 ounces = 130.41 g

Density = mass / volume

130.41 / 16.387 = ~ 7.96 

Brass has a density of 8.4 to 8.73 so it's a close match, especially if we consider there may be errors in his measurements and/or scales.

It's density is way to low to be gold, even karat gold.







Steve


----------



## tnrNHferals

goldenchild said:


> I have a bad feeling about this one.
> 
> :shock: http://cgi.ebay.com/14k-585-scrap-gold-22-4-grams-NR-/170490704789?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coins_Bullion&hash=item27b209b395 :shock:
> 
> If you look at the other items the seller is auctioning you will see there are many other similar things. This is what scammers seem to do. Post a whole bunch of stuff to unload. They then do so as long as they can get away with it until ebay kicks them off. They then open up a new account (hence the zero feedback) and the cycle begins again.
> 
> I dont know. There's just something that makes me uneasy about buying from a 0 feedback ebayer. The fact that the ebayer claims to be in Miskolc, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén, Hungary doesnt help either.


 :mrgreen:


-YOU have a bad feeling?
First off, I want to thank you all for the education! 
Next, I want to tell you how odd it seems to me that this wonderful group of altruistic, extremely smart, and probably good lookin' bunch of guys (I just haven't noticed any lady's here... but they could be lurking)

Okay... I think if I pile it any higher it may just fall back on me! :twisted: 

Here are some observations and I hope you don't kick me out on my first post because of them. They are rather to the point, but when I read that guy had spread this forum all over the world, taking your good work and profiting from it, I got a knot in the pit of me belly for more than one reason.

Without making you feel too bad, (That’s like hearing someone start a conversation with ‘No offence but… Ya’ gotta’ know the next line gonna’ be offensive!’)
I wanted to ask you if you knew that eBay ads expire and go away? So as much as I have enjoyed this forum, I have been reading it at a bit of a disadvantage. Although I have kept reading it from the beginning, none of the pictures or text from the ads that you are referring to are here for me to look at. I would like to suggest, for the benefit of newbies like myself, that you copy and paste the actual eBay ads for posterity. If posterity is not enough of a motivator, please think of it like this: I am in the US. It seems like we have shipped so many of our good paying jobs, technology and completive advantage to every other country in the world, let’s give this to them on a gold platter, with pictures! And if THAT’S not enough motivation, think about the poor SOB who has been disseminating this forum AND getting paid to do so AND without so much as much as a credit to you, never mind the obvious monetary compensation anyone with any sense of decency would have at least offered. Don't you want him to be able to advertise: NOW with even MORE pictures!!! :?:  

I know... It's a double edge sword. You are such a wealth of information, why not share it? I suppose I am just thinking about how many people could benefit from this information if it were put to use here. It is just bothersome to me somehow. It just seems like with the state of our economy, we need to be taking EVERY idea, especially one that seems like it could have a positive economic impact and use it here.

Then, I picture those poor children in 3rd world countries. Toiling next to their Mom’s, hunched over a flame on the edge of a pile of electronic scrap, and sent there by us in the US. A fog of noxious fumes hangs in the air. As if there to further punish the ones that aren’t right on top of its source, some made too sick from the melting lead and other toxic metals and solder fumes to continue to work. Can you imagine what it is doing to those kids? There has to be a way to process that stuff here. Of course that idea won’t fly until it is economically feasible to do so. So guess what? You guys are proof positive that with the right minds focused on the idea, a whole generation of children in some villages in China won’t be subjected to a problem that I am certain a very few big wigs are making money on, while once again the most vulnerable suffer.

See what can happen after a bit of surfing? I started out this morning, looking forward to getting a nice easy listing on eBay. It would have been my first as a seller. Had I not been looking at eBay, trying to figure out what these CPUs are worth, I would have never found this remarkable group. Now I have a quandary. Do I go back on to eBay and get what I can or do I hold on to them? If we are to believe a prediction of one gentleman here, I will need these in the not too distant future to buy a ‘Not-So-Happy-Meal’.


----------



## Claudie

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330514414888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


This auction ends in a little while. I know if I was dealing with a genuine gold bar, I would know it was real. :roll:


----------



## joem

I'm watching this one and so far I don't think most people think it's real. Bid amount is quite low


----------



## qst42know

The price of brass just keeps going up and up. :lol:


----------



## Claudie

joem said:


> I'm watching this one and so far I don't think most people think it's real. Bid amount is quite low



Quite low, or quite high for brass? If it is real gold, I don't think he will let it go for anything under $5000.


----------



## Claudie

Sold for $1025.10 Someone either made a great deal or bought some very expensive brass, either way an interesting auction. I wonder if we will ever know if it was indeed gold or not.... :roll:


----------



## joem

keep it on your watch list and wait for feedback then email the winning ebayer


----------



## Harold_V

Claudie said:


> Sold for $1025.10 Someone either made a great deal or bought some very expensive brass, either way an interesting auction. I wonder if we will ever know if it was indeed gold or not.... :roll:


To my knowledge, ingots are *NEVER* engraved. They can't be, for you'd alter the weight by engraving. The markings on that item were done either with a pantograph or a CNC machine. If that sucker's gold, I'll publicly kiss your butt and give you a couple hours to draw a crowd. 

There's no shortage of fools in this world. 

Harold


----------



## Platdigger

Given the deminsions he gave it should have weighed just over 10 oz troy.


----------



## goldenchild

joem said:


> keep it on your watch list and wait for feedback then email the winning ebayer



Even if its not on your watchlist you can come back to this thread and get to it from the links posted here. The seller's feedback is 542 right now and they arent selling anything. As soon as it hits 543 we might be able to start asking questions :lol:


----------



## patnor1011

Well there is con and The Con. Everyone who works with gold can easily find out with help of measurements provided by seller that item is not solid gold. So either he was cheated and don't want to believe that or else. If he is going to send it to highest bidder for that winning amount it may be indication that he knew that it is not real.

We may occasionally get cheated purchasing bars, when they are made by con masters and are gold coated with tungsten inside - that is The Con. Bars looks many times more real than this one. 

Below are pictures for future reference when auction will be pulled off by ebay:
*****************************************************************************************************************************

*edited to correct spelling sorry guys...


----------



## eeTHr

Maybe this 2 x 2 x 1/4 brass "bullion" was bought by the seller under another name.

Then he would give himself good feedback on it, which gives other people watching it confidence in it, so they will bid on the next one like it; or a whole pile of them.


----------



## goldsilverpro

Claudie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330514414888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> This auction ends in a little while. I know if I was dealing with a genuine gold bar, I would know it was real. :roll:



I think somebody just paid $3736.49/pound for brass.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

goldsilverpro said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330514414888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> This auction ends in a little while. I know if I was dealing with a genuine gold bar, I would know it was real. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think somebody just paid $3736.49/pound for brass.
Click to expand...


They will never admit it I feel.


----------



## joem

goldsilverpro said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330514414888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> This auction ends in a little while. I know if I was dealing with a genuine gold bar, I would know it was real. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think somebody just paid $3736.49/pound for brass.
Click to expand...


Also as we've read from another post; Testing means altering the item but when the buyer returns the item the seller cries foul the buyer has destroyed the item and ebay sides with the seller. Big loss for seller.


----------



## Claudie

The seller was careful to protect himself by stating that it could be a fake, what's in the picture is what you get, and calling ebay to protect his feedback. It's hard to feel sorry for the buyer on this auction as the warning signs were there.


----------



## glondor

I think this is crazy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-Scrap-Recovery-Boards-Plated-Network-Cards-91-lbs-/320638394324?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa7899fd4#ht_1857wt_932


----------



## patnor1011

Our bar is what it seems to be not gold at all - now we have proof


----------



## goldenchild

On this sellers latest negative feedback he says that the buyer is a scammer. If you look at the auction it was started on the 31st and then on Jan 2nd hours before the auction ends the seller appends "Sold as is,no returns". This seller clearly knows what they are doing. What a scumbag.


----------



## patnor1011

I agree.

But on the other side buyers are stupid too. Or perhaps greedy. If there will be the same auction stating item is brass and looks like gold and it is maybe solid gold - it will never sell for that amount of money. Yes everyone can make mistake but some people are blinded by gold fever and trying to get that once a lifetime deal. Most of the time they find out that it was a perfect deal only they were on the other side of that. Ebay is losing credibility by allowing this contradicting descriptions when they say "it is something but well it may not be what we said before" BS. It is better to stay off auctions where you see things like: maybe, not sure, not tested, sold as is, no returns, I think.... That way you may miss that once a lifetime chance but save thousands in long run.


----------



## Claudie

I am actually surprised that ebay hasn't removed that negative feedback. The seller stated before the auction ended that he contacted ebay to avoid getting a negative feedback if the buyer wasn't happy. That statement alone was a flashing red flag. Like I said earlier about this auction, "*It's hard to feel sorry for the buyer on this auction as the warning signs were there.*"
Guess the buyer had gold fever & too much money....


----------



## patnor1011

But that auction was clearly made for that purpose to swindle money from somebody. That seller was clearly misleading people by bragging about price of gold and all that BS about certified number, investment and so on. He never mentioned anything that it may not be real in original auction, even auction name was clearly saying that it is 4oz fine gold bar certified blah blah....
He only later added that item appear real, that is like another saying that it may be real and that he cant tested that. 
He never mentioned that item may not be real. That is a big difference. He knew and he did that on purpose. Nobody will sell gold for that price.


----------



## Claudie

patnor1011 said:


> But that auction was clearly made for that purpose to swindle money from somebody. That seller was clearly misleading people by bragging about price of gold and all that BS about certified number, investment and so on. He never mentioned anything that it may not be real in original auction, even auction name was clearly saying that it is 4oz fine gold bar certified blah blah....
> He only later added that item appear real, that is like another saying that it may be real and that he cant tested that.
> He never mentioned that item may not be real. That is a big difference. He knew and he did that on purpose. Nobody will sell gold for that price.




I agree completely, people like him should be banned (IP Address) from selling on ebay. He has no other items listed for sale (under that name), looks like he made a quick couple grand and moved on. It was pretty obvious, to people not blinded by cheap gold, that there was a scam in the process, sucks that ebay stands behind these kinds of losers.

Looking back through this guys feedback, he has at least 6 negatives but only 2 are listed because ebay only shows the past 12 months. He also has several neutrals.


----------



## Claudie

I can remember a few years back ebay had an issue with scammers selling fake fractional California gold coins as real. Most of the fake coins had bears on them while the genuine coins did not. They changed the rules on listing coins and did finally put a stop to most of it. Unfortunately there will always be thieves.


----------



## rusty

Claudie said:


> I agree completely, people like him should be banned (IP Address) from selling on ebay.



Here's why ebay does not ban a user by IP.

DHCP IP address dynamically assigned to a customer which are kept alive 48 hours after a power outage or if the customer powers down his modem, anything longer will result in a new DHCP address being assigned to the users modem coming back online.

A few ways a user can force a new IP to be assigned from the ISP, temporarily remove the router ( mac address from router is automatically removed from server list thinking there is a power outage, DHCP IP now in keep alive mode waiting for customers power to come back ) now plug the computer Ethernet directly into the modem port, server now picks up new MAC address from the Ethernet card and assigns new IP address. 

Need a new IP simply remove your Ethernet card and replace it with another, each card has a unique MAC address, the ISP's server will recognise the new address and assign any available IP thinking this is a new customer coming online. 

To effectively remove a nuisance user by IP you would have to ban the whole block of IP address's his/her ISP owns, otherwise the DHCP number bothering your site will eventually be reassigned to a new user who is now unable to access your site - and does not understand why when you as the site owner refuse to communicate with someone coming from a banned IP - confused yet.

You will find that banning an IP address is futile in keeping the nuisance at bay, said spammer is using proxy servers, keeping his real IP safe from being detected. 

Proxy servers issue IP numbers round robin, to refresh a proxy issued IP number simply close your web browser, come back to the proxy server you'll be issued a new IP number for the duration of your visit.

Now you know why ebay does not waste time banning IP numbers. 

Regards
Gill


----------



## Ocean

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Claudie

Now we know. Thank you.
Seems like every time I come to this forum, I learn something....


----------



## lazersteve

Access control lists are a much better way of securing your network or site. 

Proxy servers requests can be blacklisted for redirection off of the target site.

IP address blocking is very rudementary security in the grand scheme of things.

Steve


----------



## rusty

lazersteve said:


> Access control lists are a much better way of securing your network or site.
> 
> Proxy servers requests can be blacklisted for redirection off of the target site.
> 
> IP address blocking is very rudementary security in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Steve



Well said Steve, most of what you suggest would have to be implemented from root. Knoxx as Admin of GRF does not have super user privileges of our hosting server.

With the bandwidth we use Knoxx would have to co-locate a dedicated server then use telent to remotely administer services on that server.

Regards
Gill


----------



## lazersteve

Proxy server blacklisting accompanied by URL redirection can easily be accomplished with PHP (and other languages) which is supported by most new hosting services. There would be some up front leg work to do to make the blacklist file, but it could be put together pretty easily. 

Another technique is stronger sign up requirements with verification (call back number(s), address requirements to compare to ip address, etc.). In today's mobile computing world, these techniques can get cumbersome quickly.

I agree it would have been a lot easier to have initially launched the forum with a better means of controlling the traffic allowed to the site. At this stage of the game there would have to be some complicated scripting to get it back on track, or a relaunch of a new 'edition' of the forum with better registration requirements.

All in all, I think its doing good as it is, trouble makers who get trouble handed back to them tend to get bored and move on to easier prey much like bullies. 

Steve

PS: I love you posts about your animals! 8)


----------



## jimdoc

The fake bar was said to be bought from individuals in China, what a surprise.
These guys didn't say the fake bar was bought on Ebay, but I guess it was. 
I wonder how many people have bought fake 100 oz. bars on Ebay and don't even know it yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgSXg-WOEVY&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBGbsr3AGnU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T8fdshyEek&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

And this guy using a screwdriver to test his;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiS2GbDbjfY

I think if I thought a 100 oz bar was fake I would go ahead and drill it, at the price of silver now.

Jim


----------



## copperkid_18

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-5-pounds-Scra...958?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230da5ff46


----------



## Barren Realms 007

copperkid_18 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-5-pounds-Scra...958?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230da5ff46



You didn't buy this lot did you?


----------



## Claudie

The price of E-Bay gold has gone up considerably more than real gold.


----------



## copperkid_18

Barren Realms 007 said:


> copperkid_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-5-pounds-Scra...958?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230da5ff46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't buy this lot did you?
Click to expand...



NO!!!


----------



## lasereyes

I have seen this listing several times now: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-10-Lbs-Gold-platted-pins-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-/250740497706?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a614c5d2a#ht_499wt_1155

He claims that 7 pounds of pins = 1 toz Au, which would be close to 4.5 grams/pound. Seems kind of unrealistic.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

lasereyes said:


> I have seen this listing several times now: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-10-Lbs-Gold-platted-pins-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-/250740497706?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a614c5d2a#ht_499wt_1155
> 
> He claims that 7 pounds of pins = 1 toz Au, which would be close to 4.5 grams/pound. Seems kind of unrealistic.



He might be off. I'm finishing up on some small ones hopefully this weekend.


----------



## lasereyes

Barren Realms 007 said:


> lasereyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this listing several times now: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-10-Lbs-Gold-platted-pins-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-/250740497706?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a614c5d2a#ht_499wt_1155
> 
> He claims that 7 pounds of pins = 1 toz Au, which would be close to 4.5 grams/pound. Seems kind of unrealistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He might be off. I'm finishing up on some small ones hopefully this weekend.
Click to expand...


I've seen that picture before, didn't you mention that it was from a manufacturer? I'm really curious as to where you can get pins like that in such great quantity...


----------



## Barren Realms 007

lasereyes said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasereyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this listing several times now: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-10-Lbs-Gold-platted-pins-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-/250740497706?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a614c5d2a#ht_499wt_1155
> 
> He claims that 7 pounds of pins = 1 toz Au, which would be close to 4.5 grams/pound. Seems kind of unrealistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He might be off. I'm finishing up on some small ones hopefully this weekend.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen that picture before, didn't you mention that it was from a manufacturer? I'm really curious as to where you can get pins like that in such great quantity...
Click to expand...


I think the guy I work with got them from a guy that had them stored in a warehouse for a number of years.


----------



## patnor1011

From closed down places like manufacturing plants. 
My friend got approx 3000 kilos of electronics for price of 2 euro a kilo. There were few hundred different types of stuff like gold plated connectors you see on wi-fi cards, gold plated motion sensors, garmin gps-15f modules, telite GSM/GPRS modules, fs oncore motorola gps receivers, rechargeable batteries, and many more... Imagine 2 euros for kilo of them


----------



## lasereyes

Barren Realms 007 said:


> lasereyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasereyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this listing several times now: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-10-Lbs-Gold-platted-pins-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-/250740497706?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a614c5d2a#ht_499wt_1155
> 
> He claims that 7 pounds of pins = 1 toz Au, which would be close to 4.5 grams/pound. Seems kind of unrealistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He might be off. I'm finishing up on some small ones hopefully this weekend.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen that picture before, didn't you mention that it was from a manufacturer? I'm really curious as to where you can get pins like that in such great quantity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the guy I work with got them from a guy that had them stored in a warehouse for a number of years.
Click to expand...


If you can procure materials like that, then I wish I had "a guy" to work with. Out of curiosity (I do not mean to be rude), I wonder, are you paying him based on the value of the metals refined, or did you acquire all of it outright?


----------



## Barren Realms 007

patnor1011 said:


> From closed down places like manufacturing plants.
> My friend got approx 3000 kilos of electronics for price of 2 euro a kilo. There were few hundred different types of stuff like gold plated connectors you see on wi-fi cards, gold plated motion sensors, garmin gps-15f modules, telite GSM/GPRS modules, fs oncore motorola gps receivers, rechargeable batteries, and many more... Imagine 2 euros for kilo of them



Deals like that you get to have a field day with and sometimes make a real killing on them. 8)


----------



## Anonymous

Seller states the yield on these Pent Pros is 3.5 grams per pound.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-16-Pentium-Pro-Processors-Gold-Recovery-/120681171833?pt=CPUs&hash=item1c19288b79


----------



## lasereyes

mic said:


> Seller states the yield on these Pent Pros is 3.5 grams per pound.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-16-Pentium-Pro-Processors-Gold-Recovery-/120681171833?pt=CPUs&hash=item1c19288b79



even worse, "Lot of 16 pentium pro processors. Potential yeilds for recovery of *3.5 grams of gold per processor*. Sold for scrap, not guaranteed to work- for recovery of gold only."


----------



## patnor1011

Starting price is not bad. We will see how far it will go.


----------



## samuel-a

patnor1011 said:


> Starting price is not bad. We will see how far it will go.




He is claiming to have 2430$ worth of gold in those pro's... 
I'm going only by memory here, but if it serves me correct Steve posted yield data for pro's at about 0.5 or 0.7 gram in a unit...


----------



## patnor1011

That is what I said. Starting price is not bad. 
The rest depend on how acute gold fever will be amongst bidders. Seller is: 
a) simply uninformed and dreaming
b) greedy scammer


----------



## kdaddy

He changed the listing to .35 grams per processor. He must have took a beating from someone.


----------



## lasereyes

http://cgi.ebay.com/70-Lbs-Gold-Plated-Military-Aircraft-Pins-Scrap-/180621513410?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0de192c2#ht_3246wt_1137
:shock: the starting price is a little high...


----------



## Barren Realms 007

lasereyes said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/70-Lbs-Gold-Plated-Military-Aircraft-Pins-Scrap-/180621513410?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0de192c2#ht_3246wt_1137
> :shock: the starting price is a little high...



I like this comment from the seller:

***Sorry, but due to the Low Price that we are selling these items for WE CANNOT COMBINE SHIPPING COSTS OF THESE ITEMS.


----------



## Anonymous

kdaddy said:


> He changed the listing to .35 grams per processor. He must have took a beating from someone.


Yes......me.
I was tactful about it,but he replied to me and told me that he mistakenly placed the decimal in the wrong place.May be true,may not be true,but at least he has it right now.


----------



## copperkid_18

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-Pentium-PRO-...944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6153c5c0

I still dont know about these people.... :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007

copperkid_18 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/20-Pentium-PRO-...944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6153c5c0
> 
> I still dont know about these people.... :lol:



Over priced as most thing's on Fleabay.


----------



## Irons

Anyone need a large Crucible?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Crucible-Silicon-Carbide-Large-Foundry-31000-/230587082464?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b00fa6e0


----------



## shaftsinkerawc

Thanks Irons, I've got the material just don't have enough heat to do the melt.


----------



## old thompson

I'm thinking of getting one of these to keep next to my "ENGALHERD" 5oz. silver bar.

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-7oz-OUNCE-SIL...97?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c38c09e9l


----------



## Irons

old thompson said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these to keep next to my "ENGALHERD" 5oz. silver bar.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4-7oz-OUNCE-SIL...97?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c38c09e9l



Those Chinese are pretty smart. They knew a few hundred years ago, how to make 5 nines Silver and mark it in Arabic numerals so you could understand it.

These are modern tourist sucker bait, made by the thousands every month. :mrgreen:


----------



## shyknee

Irons saves another one :lol:


----------



## goldsilverpro

It looks like the 999.99 (fineness, it sounds like) was written in Helvetica font, which was developed in 1957. Also, I don't think "Fineness" has been used for more than the last 75 years. Also, it says it's silver plated Ni/Zn, so the fineness imprinted is meaningless


----------



## old thompson

old thompson said:


> "ENGALHERD" 5oz. silver bar.



"ENGALHERD", a product of China, is not to be confused with Engelhard.


----------



## Irons

old thompson said:


> old thompson said:
> 
> 
> 
> "ENGALHERD" 5oz. silver bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ENGALHERD", a product of China, is not to be confused with Engelhard.
Click to expand...


I noticed that too. Seems you were in on the joke. I always assume the worst possible scenario. :mrgreen:


----------



## joem

Check out this auction

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Gold-Recovery-CPU-jewelry-scrap-guide-/180590933031?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0c0ef427

I think have seen the picture of the plated connector plugs before on this forum. I think it is a member's picture but I cannot find it anymore. 
This may be stolen pictures.
Also if they can't write an ad I wonder what type of instructions you get?
ie: soap instead of soak


----------



## Anonymous

If you scroll down,you will see 4 pictures side by side.The second picture, with the fingers and the foils,came from a different ebay member that used to sell an Escrap video years ago.It was one of the first escrap videos I purchased,and I believe it was about 5-6 years ago.I guarantee that is the same picture,and the seller was in the U.S.However it may not have been his picture originally,so you never know.


----------



## goldenchild

joem said:


> Also if they can't write an ad I wonder what type of instructions you get?
> ie: soap instead of soak



With the cockamamie things out there, who knows if they really didn't mean to soap the gold before putting in the solution. I especially enjoyed pic III. Apparently there's a new technology that I've been missing out on which leaves you with a button after "calcining". Then in pic IV there is a much larger button in a totally different dish. Gotta love these things :lol:


----------



## dyzionyc

Hi every one just wandering if this is worth working with im an amateur gold enthusiast and want to buy a nice lot of scrap of ebay that i can try my first batch with before i accumulate enough junk myself. so let me know if these are worth anything. sorry if im posting in the wrong place. im located in spain and they do not do any of this out here. im trying to take advantage of the market. Thanks 
Dyziohttp://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-88-Gold-Scr...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a61997697#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Barren Realms 007

dyzionyc said:


> Hi every one just wandering if this is worth working with im an amateur gold enthusiast and want to buy a nice lot of scrap of ebay that i can try my first batch with before i accumulate enough junk myself. so let me know if these are worth anything. sorry if im posting in the wrong place. im located in spain and they do not do any of this out here. im trying to take advantage of the market. Thanks
> Dyziohttp://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-88-Gold-Scr...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a61997697#ht_500wt_1156



Way over priced by 2-3 times what you can find stuff like this removed from the boards.


----------



## goldenchild

$17,400 worth of platinum? This auction has youtube links. I know some people wish comments could be left on the auctions. With this one you can at least leave comments on the video's.

http://cgi.ebay.com/not-grams-but-t...151?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a63dbb487

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6t6p9Z0C1c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4-eTnrOUPM


----------



## copperkid_18

this is not ment to offend anybody but serriously!
http://cgi.ebay.com/2x-Pentium-Pro-...tle-/180637530575?pt=CPUs&hash=item2a0ed5f9cf


----------



## Barren Realms 007

copperkid_18 said:


> this is not ment to offend anybody but serriously!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2x-Pentium-Pro-...tle-/180637530575?pt=CPUs&hash=item2a0ed5f9cf



Now that is funny. 8)


----------



## joem

Actually....
At my work security gives these things away by the boxful everyone of my daughters and my wife has one on the key chains. They are so powerful they can easily cause pain and hearing loss when blown. They also work well for search and rescue. 
Now - two chips for 52 dollars, and they are only scrap, now that's something to laugh at.


----------



## old thompson

E-bay said:


> FREE WHISTLE*  *for parts not working



Now that is funny!


----------



## joem

old thompson said:


> E-bay said:
> 
> 
> 
> FREE WHISTLE*  *for parts not working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is funny!
Click to expand...


Now I see the humour.  
I still like the free giviaway though


----------



## Fournines

You're supposed to blow that whistle when you realize how much you just paid for those two processors. :shock:


----------



## Harold_V

Fournines said:


> You're supposed to blow that whistle when you realize how much you just paid for those two processors. :shock:


All that "loving" and not so much as a kiss. 
The "free" whistle is the result of the seller knowing what he's doing to the buyer. 

Harold


----------



## macfixer01

Harold_V said:


> Fournines said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're supposed to blow that whistle when you realize how much you just paid for those two processors. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> All that "loving" and not so much as a kiss.
> The "free" whistle is the result of the seller knowing what he's doing to the buyer.
> 
> Harold
Click to expand...



More so it's what the buyers are doing to themselves. Whatever the Pentium Pro auctions start at, they inevitably are bid up to these ridiculous prices. I always thought a lot of it was just people bidding them up to eventually break and eliminate the competition through overbidding? Many are sold Buy-It-Now though, or with only a couple large bids. I'm glad I kept the dozens I bought in years past, mostly at around $6 apiece and below. I'm still torn but it looks more and more like auctioning is the way to go with those?

macfixer01


----------



## jimdoc

Check this guy out;

(Don't bid until you read the auction, or after you read it.)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PURE-99-9-RHODIUM-COIN-5-3-GRAM-NOT-GOLD-SILVER-1-OZ-5-/330541969238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf5d62f56


----------



## qst42know

If I read this right this seller is charging a tax of $700 to purchase a coin from them. Interesting twist to dodge eBay fees however I am reasonably certain collecting sales tax and not remitting all of it to the State is a crime.


----------



## jimdoc

Somebody jumped and bought five from his other auction.
Wait until they get the invoice.

Jim


----------



## joem

qst42know said:


> If I read this right this seller is charging a tax of $700 to purchase a coin from them. Interesting twist to dodge eBay fees however I am reasonably certain collecting sales tax and not remitting all of it to the State is a crime.



That where you are wrong. He is not collecting sales tax he is collecting idiot tax, which is not remitted to the government.


----------



## Fournines

joem said:


> qst42know said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I read this right this seller is charging a tax of $700 to purchase a coin from them. Interesting twist to dodge eBay fees however I am reasonably certain collecting sales tax and not remitting all of it to the State is a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That where you are wrong. He is not collecting sales tax he is collecting idiot tax, which is not remitted to the government.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: 

I would never bid on an auction where the seller uses "txt" speak.


----------



## Anonymous

If it were me I,would ask to pay cash and pick them up locally,and show up with some sort of enforcement agent.


----------



## Harold_V

Fournines said:


> I would never bid on an auction where the seller uses "txt" speak.


I'll go you one better. If a reader asks a question using "txt" speak, I won't even read his inquiry, nor would I offer any assistance. I expect that if it's important enough to be asked, it can be asked properly. It's hard enough getting the proper message across where refining is concerned without complicating it by talking as if one has no schooling. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous

http://cgi.ebay.com/A16-SALAMANDER-CLAY-GRAPHITE-CRUCIBLE-MELTING-GOLD-/280645332766?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4157c3ef1e
Check out the shipping charge


----------



## jimdoc

mic said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/A16-SALAMANDER-CLAY-GRAPHITE-CRUCIBLE-MELTING-GOLD-/280645332766?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4157c3ef1e
> Check out the shipping charge



Thats just a typo. You can see it should be $24.50 by looking at the other shipping info.

Jim

Nobody will be bidding on that until he fixes the shipping charge.
That would have been about the worst overcharging for shipping I have seen.


----------



## macfixer01

Seriously, as scrap could these pins have more than 10 Cents worth of gold per pin? Or do you think they're just going to resell them piece-meal as new pins? Searching on the part number it looked like there were websites charging $2.00 or more apiece for these pins as new parts. He had some other pin auctions (different part numbers) go for much more per pin, for example almost $59.88 for a lot of 275 pins? That's almost 22 Cents per pin.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380323316115

macfixer01


----------



## patnor1011

When I buy on ebay I use common sense translator. Mill-Spec equals Rip-off. :twisted:


----------



## etam

I always watch the auctions for ceramic CPU scrap on E-bay, and now is the point when I have to ask some questions because I don't understand the things happen! May you can give me the answers because some of you are since years or decads in the PM refining business and have more expirience than a rookie who never ever refined an Oz of gold! 

So, why do people pay more than $24 for a Pentium PRO http://cgi.ebay.com/36-PENTIUM-PRO-...703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6419b9af? According to lazersteve's experiment on the PRO, the gold content he recovered was 0.31 gramms. Ok, there are auctions where *natural* gold nugetts are sold in average $8*/*hundred gramms (of course in good case), and if that 0.31 g could be sold for that price the total income will be about $25 but not the profit! Why is it worth? (Ok, I do understand it in the case of hobby or passion but I don't from the aspect of profit) 

What do you think, what is the highest profitable price for a CPU depending on its type or size (goldcap,386, 486)? 

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## patnor1011

He paid 25.58 for piece. It is simply because some people got gold fever or were misled by wonder ebay do-it-yourself-in-your-kitchen guides. Sometimes you have sellers spreading disinformations about gold content for the reason - to inflate their price. If you have apple you can slice that to two, three, four, even 50 pieces. At the end of the day when it is put together it is still only one apple.


----------



## glorycloud

Matt,

Other forum members here buy from ebay as well for their own refining
or for collecting. It's hard to ask people to give this kind of information
and expect them not to be cutting into their own potential business or profits.

Many folks here are quick to help with refining questions and are very,
very generous with their time and for that we are thankful. Years of
their personal research into which chips give good yields from their own
blood, sweat and tears can give them an edge when buying for themselves.
If someone chooses to share that information, wonderful. If not, I can't
blame them in the least.

Do the work yourself and enjoy the fruits of your own labor. There in
lies the greatest satisfaction.


----------



## Malais

I don't process CPU's, but I do sell them, and I've asked myself the same questions about pricing. 

The conclusion that I've come up with is that it's not just about the gold, and that there are other materials in the CPU that make the venture profitable. Like I said, I don't process these items, but I've thought about it plenty of times. 

The way this industry is so secretive with information amazes me, yet it still makes sense to protect your business ventures. I wonder if people agree that ebay prices are outrageous for the sole purpose of deterring other potential buyers from bidding on the CPU's. 

I can't remember crystal clear, but I think Steve only processed the Pentium pro partially without crushing it up or popping lids. I might be wrong about that one. 

I think that refiners are buying most of the CPU lots on ebay anyways. The prices are to consistent!


----------



## depperl001

jimdoc said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/A16-SALAMANDER-CLAY-GRAPHITE-CRUCIBLE-MELTING-GOLD-/280645332766?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4157c3ef1e
> Check out the shipping charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just a typo. You can see it should be $24.50 by looking at the other shipping info.
> 
> Jim
> 
> Nobody will be bidding on that until he fixes the shipping charge.
> That would have been about the worst overcharging for shipping I have seen.
Click to expand...


Here's one that beats them all:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AUS-ROUGH-SAPPHIRE-Massive-13-64ct-o-/180640587546?pt=Loose_Gemstones&hash=item2a0f049f1a
I have contacted e-bay twice and have given up by now.

Regards,

Josef Vavryn


----------



## Aristo

Ebay is quickly becoming some sort of comedy central.
http://cgi.ebay.com/95-EARLY-Computer-Circuit-Board-Gold-Recovery-CPU-Scrap-/160563494528?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item2562547e80


----------



## joem

Aristo said:


> Ebay is quickly becoming some sort of comedy central.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/95-EARLY-Computer-Circuit-Board-Gold-Recovery-CPU-Scrap-/160563494528?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item2562547e80



and bidding will be starting low $1488 ?????
Aristo did you get my message about phone number?


----------



## lazersteve

Malais said:


> I can't remember crystal clear, but I think Steve only processed the Pentium pro partially without crushing it up or popping lids. I might be wrong about that one.



I removed the bottom lid and processed the enitre cpu and lid without crushing.

I have seen no evidence to lead me to believe that ceramic cpus contain gold wires inside the ceramic structure aside from the bonding wires from the ceramic to the die, and the braze under the die. 







I have crushed many different types of ceramic cpus and never once have I found a gold wire hanging out of a fragment of ceramic.






I have leached crushed ceramic cpu cores after processing them and never once found gold in my solution. 

If you are getting gold from leaching cushed ceramic cpus that have been processed once already I would venture to say that you did not fully remove the die from the ceramic housing the first time around and are getting the gold braze under the die on the second pass after crushing.






On the other hand I can break any randomly picked black or green fiber cpu with an epoxy encapsulated core (eg: MMX's and BGA PII's) and see gold wires every time. I can also pan the crushed epoxy and accumulate gold wires from every cpu.

















Steve


----------



## MiltonFu

$40.00/ lb starting bid. :shock: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/HIGH-YIELD-GOLD-Content-CPU-MRI-Circuit-Boards-4-Scrap-/110669707057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c46db731


----------



## rusty

Aqua Regia sold on ebay in mislabeled bottle - phosphoric acid - 6 have sold.

For a laugh the ingredients: 

Composition
Ingredient CAS No Percent
Nitric Acid 7697-37-2 25%
Hydrochloric Acid 7647-01-0 10%
Water 7732-18-5 65%

The auction: http://tinyurl.com/3v3jdp4


----------



## macfixer01

rusty said:


> Aqua Regia sold on ebay in mislabeled bottle - phosphoric acid - 6 have sold.
> 
> For a laugh the ingredients:
> 
> Composition
> Ingredient CAS No Percent
> Nitric Acid 7697-37-2 25%
> Hydrochloric Acid 7647-01-0 10%
> Water 7732-18-5 65%
> 
> The auction: http://tinyurl.com/3v3jdp4





I see the description does say: This product is packaged in a poly bottle as just like the bottle above please note this is not the actual product this is just a picture for example...


----------



## rusty

macfixer01 said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aqua Regia sold on ebay in mislabeled bottle - phosphoric acid - 6 have sold.
> 
> For a laugh the ingredients:
> 
> Composition
> Ingredient CAS No Percent
> Nitric Acid 7697-37-2 25%
> Hydrochloric Acid 7647-01-0 10%
> Water 7732-18-5 65%
> 
> The auction: http://tinyurl.com/3v3jdp4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the description does say: This product is packaged in a poly bottle as just like the bottle above please note this is not the actual product this is just a picture for example...
Click to expand...


From my personal experience once you prepare fresh Aqua Regia you can not out it in a sealed container.


----------



## goldenchild

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fecal-Float-Sod...549?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf51b8765


----------



## macfixer01

goldenchild said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fecal-Float-Sod...549?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf51b8765




Actually this wouldn't be of much use to us. It's just a dilute veterinary solution and you're paying for mostly water. There are numerous sellers on Ebay selling pure powdered sodium or potassium nitrate which could be used along with HCL to make Poor Man's AR.

macfixer01


----------



## shyknee

would yeld 1.5 kilos of solid sodium nitrate after evaporation.
if you can pick up at pet supply for 10.00 and not have to pay stupid shipping then it is comparable in price for those that are remote.


----------



## macfixer01

shyknee said:


> would yeld 1.5 kilos of solid sodium nitrate after evaporation.
> if you can pick up at pet supply for 10.00 and not have to pay stupid shipping then it is comparable in price for those that are remote.




If it was a gallon of supersaturated solution there could possibly be that much. Do you know if that's the case? The listing gives no specs on the concentration. I know at least one of the local nurseries around here sells prilled sodium nitrate in I think 4 or 5 pound bags, and I've heard hydroponics suppliers sell potassium nitrate.

macfixer01


----------



## goldenchild

I just posted this because I thought it was kind of funny but... here is the msds https://www.accessbutler.com/msdsimages/A0000287.pdf. I think evaporating to get the nitrate is impractical though. You can get 50 pounds of NaNO3 for $118 with shipping. You would need about $250 and a whole lot of time to come up with that evaporating. I supposed it would be ok if you only wanted a pound or two.


----------



## shyknee

macfixer01 said:


> shyknee said:
> 
> 
> 
> would yeld 1.5 kilos of solid sodium nitrate after evaporation.
> if you can pick up at pet supply for 10.00 and not have to pay stupid shipping then it is comparable in price for those that are remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a gallon of supersaturated solution there could possibly be that much. Do you know if that's the case? The listing gives no specs on the concentration. I know at least one of the local nurseries around here sells prilled sodium nitrate in I think 4 or 5 pound bags, and I've heard hydroponics suppliers sell potassium nitrate.
> 
> macfixer01
Click to expand...

I was right on 3.3 lbs per gallon . The recipe I found was for 400 grams of sodium nitrate per liter of d-water.

goldenchild


> I supposed it would be ok if you only wanted a pound or two.


that was my intent ,you know for the newbie to substitute .


----------



## macfixer01

shyknee said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shyknee said:
> 
> 
> 
> would yeld 1.5 kilos of solid sodium nitrate after evaporation.
> if you can pick up at pet supply for 10.00 and not have to pay stupid shipping then it is comparable in price for those that are remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a gallon of supersaturated solution there could possibly be that much. Do you know if that's the case? The listing gives no specs on the concentration. I know at least one of the local nurseries around here sells prilled sodium nitrate in I think 4 or 5 pound bags, and I've heard hydroponics suppliers sell potassium nitrate.
> 
> macfixer01
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was right on 3.3 lbs per gallon . The recipe I found was for 400 grams of sodium nitrate per liter of d-water.
> 
> goldenchild
> 
> 
> 
> I supposed it would be ok if you only wanted a pound or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was my intent ,you know for the newbie to substitute .
Click to expand...




OK, well I just figured it off the weight of a US Gallon of water (approx 3785 Grams) divided by 100 and multiplied by the solubility of Sodium Nitrate at room temperature (approx 81.5 Grams per 100 Grams of water). So 37.85*81.5=3084.775 or a little over 3 KiloGrams for a Gallon of supersaturated solution. I knew it was pretty soluble stuff, Every time I bought one of the little one ounce glass bottles from Perfect as a kid it eventually ended up dissolving inside the unopened bottle from absorbed moisture.

macfixer01


----------



## Anonymous

Found a funny auction this morning.
http://cgi.ebay.com/750-lbs-motherboards-cards-PM-recovery-/110677579767?pt=Motherboards&hash=item19c4e5d7f7


----------



## escrap

That is too funny. I wish I knew where I could get 5+ for boards like that. He is dreamin.


----------



## joem

and all fingers are removed??


----------



## patnor1011

mic said:


> Found a funny auction this morning.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/750-lbs-motherboards-cards-PM-recovery-/110677579767?pt=Motherboards&hash=item19c4e5d7f7



I believe this has to be saved for future generations :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## goldenchild

I sold ram sticks one time with the fingers removed. It was clearly stated in the auction. Where do you suppose this seller came up with $4250 as the starting price?


----------



## Claudie

goldenchild said:


> I sold ram sticks one time with the fingers removed. It was clearly stated in the auction. Where do you suppose this seller came up with $4250 as the starting price?





He also listed it "Make Offer". Maybe by putting a start price like that, he thinks some idiot with some money will offer him $2500 thinking they will get a good deal, and he may be right. I have seen some seemingly worthless things sell for hundreds of dollars on there before. :|


----------



## Claudie

Why refine, these "Silver Rounds" are worth more that pure silver, only on e-bay of course.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCRAP-Electrical-CONTACTS-50-Grams-1-6-Oz-SILVER-Rounds-/160576992783?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256322760f



http://cgi.ebay.com/SCRAP-Electrical-CONTACTS-50-Grams-1-6-Oz-SILVER-Rounds-/160576993286?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2563227806


----------



## Anonymous

I wanted to do a follow up about this seller....... here is the original link that jim posted http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=330541969837&si=LhLDYEHtamRX7UDosjcdpKQ0n0Y%253D&viewitem=
he was the guy demanding $700 for taxes on a coin.
Well here is he feedback since then
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=yourp.m.e&iid=330541969837&de=off&items=25&which=negative&interval=180&_trkparms=negative_180


----------



## goldenchild

mic said:


> I wanted to do a follow up about this seller....... here is the original link that jim posted http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=330541969837&si=LhLDYEHtamRX7UDosjcdpKQ0n0Y%253D&viewitem=
> he was the guy demanding $700 for taxes on a coin.
> Well here is he feedback since then
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=yourp.m.e&iid=330541969837&de=off&items=25&which=negative&interval=180&_trkparms=negative_180


He wont last much longer if he keeps goin' the way he's goin'.


----------



## seawolf

Unfortunatly he/she will change their sellers name and start all over again. Its hard to sort out some of these nuts.
Mark


----------



## sebastionay

Why are the US sellers refusing to post outside of US? I notice the karat scrap is priced much better on Ebay US and often higher karat. than on ebay UK.seems strange that they limit their business.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

sebastionay said:


> Why are the US sellers refusing to post outside of US? I notice the karat scrap is priced much better on Ebay US and often higher karat. than on ebay UK.seems strange that they limit their business.



Most sellers think it is a hassel to ship ouside of the US and realize how easy it really is.


----------



## sebastionay

Barren Realms 007 said:


> sebastionay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the US sellers refusing to post outside of US? I notice the karat scrap is priced much better on Ebay US and often higher karat. than on ebay UK.seems strange that they limit their business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most sellers think it is a hassel to ship ouside of the US and realize how easy it really is.
Click to expand...


It's the same as posting inside US just you need to mark it as a gift to avoid customs.


----------



## patnor1011

sebastionay said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sebastionay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the US sellers refusing to post outside of US? I notice the karat scrap is priced much better on Ebay US and often higher karat. than on ebay UK.seems strange that they limit their business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most sellers think it is a hassel to ship ouside of the US and realize how easy it really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the same as posting inside US just you need to mark it as a gift to avoid customs.
Click to expand...


With current state of Europe economy one cant avoid customs. It was possible few years ago and I was getting anything from outside EU without them bothering to check parcel. Not true these days. I can say that many times higher percentage of incoming mail is checked as governments found new source of income in charging for VAT and import tax. I was charged on 8 out of 10 items. Funny thing is that even if you include invoice with price they are bound to check if item is usually sold for declared price so you have hard time to explain them that you had a deal of the century and got that for half price. Another thing is that they have nice thing - charge for VAT analysis.


----------



## sebastionay

their not allowed to charge on gifts. although i have experienced simular extortion, i payed duty and charges twice on an overpriced graphite mold, and it never arrived.


----------



## qst42know

> Why are the US sellers refusing to post outside of US?




They had a ridiculous fee change in mid April. Final value fee is assessed against the total transaction amount including shipping. eBay profits even more from the high cost of international shipping.


----------



## Buzz

Why not setup an accomodation address?

Mine costs £10 a year and if i buy something from someone in the US that will not ship international, i get them to post to my address in Miami.

The guys in Miami will hold my stuff and combine it up to a max of 70Kg's (for a small fee of course!) and send it to me via whichever courier they find the cheapest at the time.

Customs and excise is still a lottery.

Patnor is right, they are looking at a lot more packages than they used to but saying that, i would say that 4 out of 10 get through unmolested. Maybe i've just been lucky?

Buzz


----------



## qst42know

I don't mind sending anywhere however the service you are recommending is beyond my experience. Do you have any details on how this is done?


----------



## Anonymous

I have countless buyers overseas that have me ship to an accomodation address.I refuse to be held responsible for items that do not make it to an international address.A couple of years ago,I had a gentleman from haiti purchase a bunch of atomic absorbtion lamps from me and had me ship them to NY.Another buyer in china had me ship about 30 of them to california,and just last week I had a buyer in mexico have me ship 2 VERY LARGE items to georgia.I have not had an issue.........yet.


----------



## qst42know

Is this something I can hook my buyers up to? I haven't heard of such a service? I have sent items all over the world.


----------



## Anonymous

I am not familiar with how to set one up,all I know is when I have to ship to one of them.


----------



## Buzz

> I don't mind sending anywhere however the service you are recommending is beyond my experience. Do you have any details on how this is done?




When i post within the UK, I use a company called Parcel2Go.

They also offer accomodation addresses in Miami for UK folks wanting to buy in the US.

They only accept so many per year and then take down the link.
There are many companies that offer the service, just google "accomodation addresses"
I'm sure you'll find one to suit.

The main benefit of using these services is that they will consolidate your parcels into one big one and charge postage for the single box. I have saved a lot of money over the years.

I'm sure stuff could go missing no matter who you choose but the courier that eventually delivers it to me
is usually DHL or UPS.

Buzz


----------



## goldenchild

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pentium-Pro-CPU-Gold-Scrap-OBAMA-Dollar-W-Rape-Whistle-/180658753613?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1019d04d

WOW.


----------



## jimdoc

goldenchild said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pentium-Pro-CPU-Gold-Scrap-OBAMA-Dollar-W-Rape-Whistle-/180658753613?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1019d04d
> 
> WOW.



Check this other auction he has;

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rubiks-Cube-Original-Art-Work-Most-Desirable-/180657522093?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a100705ad

And pentium pros without the rape whistle and Obammy dollars are only $39.99 each.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild

"You love Long Time Hung on Wall" :lol: 

user name is typical_consumer

definately an enlightened person


----------



## Barren Realms 007

They are missing the cigar for Clinton and the clown suit for Obama.


----------



## jimdoc

goldenchild said:


> "You love Long Time Hung on Wall" :lol:



While you eat your cobalt toast. In the alternate universe.

Jim


----------



## qst42know

Yea like Saint Bush didn't send us down this path. 

I would appreciate it if we all kept politics off this forum because we aren't going to agree.


----------



## Claudie

I agree about the politics! Keeping them off the board I mean. Republican, Democrat, when will people learn that they are both politicians. :|


----------



## patnor1011

Lets talk about Parradium and.................. Put it on your toast... :mrgreen:


----------



## Claudie

patnor1011 said:


> Lets talk about Parradium and.................. Put it on your toast... :mrgreen:



What about the pratinum?


----------



## jimdoc

Wanna buy a little bit of silver?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pallets-Monster-Boxes-25000oz-Silver-Eagles-Mint-Sealed-/330555974874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf6abe4da


----------



## Militoy

Claudie said:


> What about the pratinum?



I'd rather talk about the Gord!


----------



## Claudie

jimdoc said:


> Wanna buy a little bit of silver?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pallets-Monster-Boxes-25000oz-Silver-Eagles-Mint-Sealed-/330555974874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf6abe4da



That's $54.90 each. I don't know what the issue price is but that doesn't look like a good deal at today's spot.


----------



## Anonymous

Lol.....this was a question posted about the rubiks cube auction


" Q: What is the date the artist finished creating this artwork?
A: It was four twenty, twenty and four."


----------



## jimdoc

mic said:


> Lol.....this was a question posted about the rubiks cube auction
> 
> 
> " Q: What is the date the artist finished creating this artwork?
> A: It was four twenty, twenty and four."




That answers all your questions about this seller.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild

his avatar


----------



## goldenchild

http://cgi.ebay.com/L-K-9oz-GOLD-FI...274?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a6d2bb9a


----------



## Anonymous

jimdoc said:


> Wanna buy a little bit of silver?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pallets-Monster-Boxes-25000oz-Silver-Eagles-Mint-Sealed-/330555974874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf6abe4da


How about a lot of silver Jim 
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-235-312-SILVER-PACKAGE-DOLLARS-90-PRE-64-EAGLES-/250814540746?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item3a65b62bca


----------



## Oz

I like silver, but buying it at this moment is about like trying to catch a falling knife.

I just took in 6 kilos as a refining lot tonight. The price liability is not mine however since I settle lots after refining is completed based on current spot price. If you do anything other than toll refining then you are part speculator as well as the refiner.


----------



## Anonymous

http://shop.ebay.com/goldmanenterprises/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562
http://cgi.ebay.com/33pcs-CPUS-GOLD-SCRAP-RECOVERY-/200606013031?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb50cd667


----------



## Phat69

http://cgi.ebay.com/350PCS-PENTIUM-PRO-SCRAP-PROCESSORS-GOLD-REF-/170637177858?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bac4b402

9,256 buy it now and shipping is only 525 bucks


----------



## patnor1011

Phat69 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/350PCS-PENTIUM-PRO-SCRAP-PROCESSORS-GOLD-REF-/170637177858?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bac4b402
> 
> 9,256 buy it now and shipping is only 525 bucks



Conditions
. Please note that there is no supplemental material of any kind, or any other thing included that is not pictured in the photos. You are bidding on the CPUs, intended for gold recovery, only. 



Auction for 350pcs but picture with 12. So is he saying in conditions that you get 12 - pictured or what? :mrgreen: 
Not bad auction if you want to sell gold at 140% of spot. (not to mention cost of chemicals and labor) :twisted:


----------



## jimdoc

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13387795

I wonder if they will block Ebay?


----------



## Claudie

NO! They make too much money from e-bay. Look at the business it gives the USPS....


----------



## patnor1011

That law is to give them power to shut any website they decide. It is censorship on steroids.


----------



## Anonymous

Maybe I should just use the Buy-it-Now and bypass the end of the auction.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pentium-Pro-CPU-Gold-Scrap-Six-Million-Dollar-Pinch-/180669049591?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a10b6eaf7


----------



## goldenchild

mic said:


> Maybe I should just use the Buy-it-Now and bypass the end of the auction.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pentium-Pro-CPU-Gold-Scrap-Six-Million-Dollar-Pinch-/180669049591?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a10b6eaf7



typical_consumer has the best auctions :lol: 
From now on I will try to make a point of adding pictures to my posts for this thread so that when the auctions are over forum members can still enjoy the listings for years to come.

Description: "GET YOUR STEVE AUSTIN GOLD LOAD ON

You Are Bidding on One (1) Pentium Pro CPU

Intended for gold recovery not computing

Free Shipping

Plus Full Rez. Image File of Auction Post on Mini Disc

Suitable For Framimg (.jpg,.psd)"


----------



## jimdoc

Osmium anyone?

http://cgi.ebay.com/119-Ozt-Osmium-Large-Piece-Solid-3713gr-Rarest-10-earth-/380338075028?pt=UK_Coins_Bullion_Bars_SM&hash=item588dea7594


----------



## Claudie

No documentation and it was used as a weight, hmm, sounds like a great deal....


----------



## eeTHr

jimdoc said:


> Osmium anyone?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/119-Ozt-Osmium-Large-Piece-Solid-3713gr-Rarest-10-earth-/380338075028?pt=UK_Coins_Bullion_Bars_SM&hash=item588dea7594




So he has someone who can test for osmium, who doesn't know what a refinery is?

8)


----------



## aflacglobal

*Quote: This Piece is used in the Aviation industry and serves as a balancing weight in the airplane wings system.*

A $242,000 counter weight. rotfl


----------



## patnor1011

aflacglobal said:


> *Quote: This Piece is used in the Aviation industry and serves as a balancing weight in the airplane wings system.*
> 
> A $242,000 counter weight. rotfl



Maybe wings system on Discovery or Soyuz :twisted:


----------



## qst42know

Or perhaps pigs wings?


----------



## Irons

More likely Depleted Uranium. worth about $150US


----------



## stihl88

Want to buy some already processed fingers? http://cgi.ebay.com/12oz-Processed-Gold-Fingers-Gold-Recovery-/330565930681?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf743ceb9


----------



## Claudie

I put that on my watch list. If it sells, it may be a new source of income, if I were to stoop that low.... :|


----------



## aflacglobal

Processed gold fingers for recovery. For the love of god !! :roll: 
I was out cleaning my building out the other day and ran across a stash of gold foils i had forgotten about from last year. I use these for testing out new processes and experimenting. It's like almost a full quart mason jar full of foils and a fair amount of palladium. These foils are micron size so theirs no telling how much is packed in there, but it looks pretty. A thought crossed my mind to split this between two jars and put them on Flebay to see just how stupid the bidding can get. With a reserve of course, but it could get interesting. lol
I’m just wondering how much it would bring. Maybe a 30 day listing. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## goldenchild

Up to $36 already. I don't know what to think of this.


----------



## Claudie

goldenchild said:


> Up to $36 already. I don't know what to think of this.




Wow I thought $36 was the start price. I guess I need to pay more attention.. Unreal!!


----------



## jimdoc

The buyer is going to get a real surprise.

Jim


----------



## shyknee

:mrgreen: I am blown away :roll:


----------



## goldenchild

Certainly one of the most astonishing posts on this thread. It's up to $49 now. stihl88 should post pictures of this auction so we can enjoy it forever.


----------



## Claudie

Selling empty Bic lighters for Butane recovery would be more profitable than buying those fingers.
:|


----------



## stihl88

Well keep your depleted fingers guys as their seems to be a market out their for already processed fingers!!!
It finished at Auction today with 9 Bids and sold for $49.00 US.

I would hazard to guess that the bidders were stupid and didn't realize they had already been processed or as i suspect these bidders are those people who 
bid on just about everything on Ebay that says "Gold or Gold Recovery" in the title.

Ive added the Screen shot for future reference.


----------



## Oz

Simply stunning! 

A new guy started it off, then a guy with over 500 feedback score tried to beat high bid 5 times, losing out to a guy with over 100 feedback. 

The seller was clear that they had been processed. 

Maybe selling empty lighters is viable on fleabay!


----------



## qst42know

Gold refining torch igniter depleted. Butane is gone but still sparks a little.


----------



## joem

Smolly scrap! I'm rich again.


----------



## patnor1011

I guess I will try processed fiber cpu with possible micro-gold stuck on plastic.... :mrgreen: 

On the other side check one of my auctions - I have issues with buyer. What do you think you are buying here?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rechargeable-battery-pack-Forever-3-6V-600mAhx3-/140544171953?pt=UK_ConsumerElectronics_Batteries_SM&hash=item20b915dfb1


----------



## Fournines

patnor1011 said:


> I guess I will try processed fiber cpu with possible micro-gold stuck on plastic.... :mrgreen:
> 
> On the other side check one of my auctions - I have issues with buyer. What do you think you are buying here?



Looks like a rechargeable battery pack?

Unless it is just a picture of a rechargeable battery pack...


----------



## goldenchild

Does the buyer think it holds it's charge forever :lol:


----------



## patnor1011

Now see this - from resolution center and still hot :lol: 

Details provided by the buyer:
The buyer said the item doesn't match your description
The buyer paid on May 13, 2011
The buyer is expecting a solution from you
The buyer can be contacted at "2168480XXX" to resolve this case.
The item has missing parts or pieces
Additional information:
"I missing 2 batteries from the set of 3."
The buyer wanted:
"Replacement of the item."

***********************************************
I responded by:
"Marilyn, I am sorry that you have issues with purchased item. I am also little bit sad that you opened case without contacting me first. Let me explain situation. You purchased one piece of "battery package". This package contain three 3.6V 600mAh units which can be clearly seen on picture provided. (3 parts are covered by green plastic packaging) Auction clearly stated you buy one piece of "Rechargeable battery pack Forever 3.6V 600mAhx3" where again pack contained 3x3.6V 600mAh units. At this stage I do believe item is described properly. Hope you now understand where you made mistake. Have nice weekend. Patrick. "
************************************************
Her response:
Buyer's message:
"Okay, the battery you described was sold as a SINGLE battery, however you mentioned 3 which does not apply even if there are 3 batteries in the item so you mean 3 ACTUAL batteries which is what I paid for so please send me the other 2 or I will return this one. You also never sent me a sealed one so I don't know if its new or not. If you don't have three I will return for a full refund."

Well. I have no problem with 3,5£ refund but I just hate people who try to get advantage and think they will get something free. There is sort of buyer who do this and go around trying to get things free. I dont care much about one bad feedback even thou I have 100% positive - the point is she need to make eBay think I did wrong. I escalated case as she is not going to acknowledge her mistake.

My message to eBay and to her too:
Your message to eBay Customer Support:
"Name of auction item is what is printed on item - it is how items name is, not number of items. To make sure I stated in auction body: You buy one piece...... Buyer is unreasonable and want another 2 for price of one. Next time she will ask for another 600 pieces as that is mentioned in name of auction item too. Never had issuses with battery and sold about 30-40 of them. Buyer is trying to take advantage and get another 2 items free. This is last message I have send her: 
1. You bought SINGLE battery which NAME contain number 3 
2. This is what you paid for 
3. Auction clearly state "You buy ONE piece..." 
4. I said that three pieces 3.6V 600mAhx3 are SEALED cant you see that green plastic? 
5. If you interpret 3.6V 600mAhx3 as three pieces why not 3.6 pieces or 600 pieces? 
I am escalating this case to eBay support to let them decide. There is nothing wrong with item or description and I am not responsible of how you interpret what you read. If you are not sure about contact seller first. Auction clearly state: For sale one: FOREVER - Rechargeable Ni-MH Battery NS-AAA600mAh x 3 3.6V 600mAh That is exactly what is printed on battery itself. ************************************************** 
I may refund buyer but only if she return undamaged item back but it is not fair as item is perfectly OK and she only misread and that is her mistake. I did not ripped her off she bought battery for 2£ where retail price is 4£ and more. She did got bargain but I cant give them away free I am not a charity. Thanks Pat"

:lol: :evil: :roll:


----------



## eeTHr

Well, the picture shows one battery pack.

The title says, "...battery pack..."

The Item specifics says, "A brand-new...item...."

The description says, "For sale one: ...battery...."

I would think that if there was any confusion, it would be that you were selling only one of the three batteries in the pack, not three of the battery packs.

Maybe next time leave out the spaces on either side of the "x," put a "#" sign in front of the "NS," and use commas to contain the the part number so the ending of it can't be construed to be a quantity indicator, and add the word "pack." Maybe even add the word "brand."

FOREVER (brand), Rechargeable Ni-MH Battery Pack, 
#NS-AAA600mAhx3, 3.6V 600mAh.

Different people see things differently. It's always better to avoid ambiguity to begin with, than to wonder if someone really misunderstood, or is trying to rip you off; and then waste your time dealing with it.


----------



## jimdoc

The x-3 is the last portion of the part number.
I can't see how she could actually think it was for three.
Sometimes you just can't win with Ebay.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild

For those that enjoyed the already processed fingers...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-Watch-Bands...667?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48409383cb


----------



## patnor1011

at least one is gold filled... gotta love this guy... Lets see how many people will bid without thinking :twisted:


----------



## stihl88

They all look like SS to me... interesting

I'm waiting to see what feedback the guy who sold the processed fingers gets once the buyer receives the item...


----------



## Crosswire3

Me too. It looked pretty obviously spelled out in the listing, but you never know how much people pay attention until afterward. It seems like a lot of people have gone to a "buy now, ask questions later" policy :roll:


----------



## stihl88

Well it looks like that idiot finally left feedback for the "Processed Fingers" on eBay

It looks like he's still confused as he has referred to the listing as firewood... Huh?


----------



## Claudie

*"Eccentually, he advertized "processed firewood " and delivered ashes."*

I think he finally realized what he bought. 

The seller also sold these "Gold" coins....http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Gold-Coins-23-5g-/330567028987?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf75490fb
He even sold some dirt from his shop for over $100....


----------



## goldenchild

Claudie said:


> *"Eccentually, he advertized "processed firewood " and delivered ashes."*
> 
> I think he finally realized what he bought.
> 
> The seller also sold these "Gold" coins....http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Gold-Coins-23-5g-/330567028987?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf75490fb
> He even sold some dirt from his shop for over $100....



I really feel like asking this person some questions but they probably feel bad enough... so to add to the mayhem, check out what the depopulated watchbands went for.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ain_0&rt=nc&si=DOImqC0VK4mHyA5IV2fzxMUPZaA%3D

To think. All those watchband guts I threw away. I had no idea stainless steel was so valuable


----------



## Claudie

I wonder how well common sense would sell on e-bay. I guess probably not well, no one would know what it is.... :| 
Maybe I could title it "Common Sense For Gold Refining".... :shock:


----------



## Anonymous

Claudie said:


> I wonder how well common sense would sell on e-bay. I guess probably not well, no one would know what it is.... :|
> Maybe I could title it "Common Sense For Gold Refining".... :shock:


Gold Filled Common Sense 5 pounds $100 W/free shipping

1 day only listing,5 pounds of common sense with free shipping.
I guarantee if you buy this common sense you will be smarter when the deal is done.For $100 you will get $100 worth of sense that my 5 pound brain will provide.Buyer will also recieve 1 grain of gold filled copper 1/60th 10k.
100% guarantee or will exchange for free,buyer pays return shipping.


----------



## Palladium

Order now and we will include an extra five pounds at no additional cost to you !!!!
Just pay seperate shipping and processing. 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rmi2416

Don't know if this qualifies but I think its a scam

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320709588952&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-Lbs-Scrap-Computer-Ram-Memory-GOLD-Recovery-/140557446981?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b9e06f45

notice the pics are the same but the sellers are different and that it is 2 different auctions. Either there in cahoots or something is fishy


----------



## jimdoc

One of the sellers probably doesn't own a camera, and stole the picture from the other. But you never know with Ebay.

Jim


----------



## qst42know

Friends or relatives. That would be an easy and common way to get away with shill bidding, just register with different last names.


----------



## Claudie

Yeah, something is definitely up.... :|


----------



## patnor1011

Dont want to start new thread so one offtopic here. :lol: 
I put few things for sale on ebay and I am curious for how much they will sell. It is a different mix of stuff something with .99 start something with low price and something overpriced. Lets see how it will go....

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140559980041&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1666wt_1139

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140560007653&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_970wt_1139

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140560027218&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1018wt_1139

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140560035819&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1386wt_1139

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140560048338&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_2086wt_1139

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140560057683&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1466wt_1139

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140560058858&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1391wt_1139

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140550598838&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1990wt_1139


----------



## Claudie

Is there a demand for Ferrite rounds?


----------



## patnor1011

I cant say demand but I was saving them instead of thrashing them and I sell only about 4-5 monthly. All of them to USA or Canada. I had recently one ebayer getting back to me asking if I can just desolder them and start selling them with copper wire still on them - he claimed I will sell more that way.


----------



## Claudie

Hmm, I have been tossing them in a bin with electric motors and getting 18 cents US a pound for them. I think I should start ebaying them instead. :|


----------



## element47

I don't know why I find this so funny.


----------



## jimdoc

This was on Philly Craigslist;
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/wan/2446289921.html

Looking to buy an ebay account with roughly 5 years of sales and a good rating. please contact me via email at renesis.msATgmail.com


Jim


----------



## Anonymous

Does this sound familiar?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140566226479+&clk_rvr_id=241683198042

Maybe this will refresh your memory
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=10445

After telling me he wanted $9 each for them(because he thought that was a "fair" price),I asked him if he would hold them for a couple of days until I got the money.He agreed.So I posted "PM sent" on the forum.
Then another member offered him $19 each,after that,which got him thinking about how much they could potentially be worth.2 days later I had the money to buy them,and he turns his back on the deal and tells me I was taking advantage of him with my "superior knowledge"..... :roll: .Even though he was the one that set the price.
What I find funny is he has over 2800 feedback,and sells items almost on a daily basis.I cannot help but think that he was screwing with all of us from the beginning.
Now what was that about making this a pay site? :mrgreen:


----------



## Claudie

I see that he is still a member here with only one post, which was to sell the items referred to. I have to wonder if he wants to learn anything at all or just came here to sell. :|

As far as the Craigslist ad to buy an e-bay account, that shouldn't be allowed. It would be very deceptive. Maybe I should sell him mine, then turn him into e-bay and we would all be happy, well, everyone but him....


----------



## Anonymous

Claudie said:


> As far as the Craigslist ad to buy an e-bay account, that shouldn't be allowed. It would be very deceptive. Maybe I should sell him mine, then turn him into e-bay and we would all be happy, well, everyone but him....


Exactly,that gives a buyer a false sense of security.What is that person sets up a lot of karat jewelry auctions really fast,then gets the money and splits?
I know one ebay member that used to have several auctions like that a week,that were many times ending over $100K.Of course he never had an issue with any of his auctions.


----------



## Palladium

Claudie i just noticed that the 7th item down on this page says you recycle mice. Can i ask what your average return is on those? Is that with or without the tails attached? I have another guy who buys the tails. :twisted: 

http://sciesrecycling.com/accepted.html


----------



## Claudie

I'll let ya know. I need 15,000LBS of plastic for a load, I throw the boards in with the low grade stuff. I sent some of that away but haven't heard back on a price yet. The tails I put in with my 35% copper pile. I don't think I will get rich on the mice, take the good with the bad sort of thing.


----------



## Claudie

I don't get much for my mouse tails. 35% copper is $.45 this week at the local yard. If he can do better after shipping I can start sorting them off. Let me know.


----------



## Anonymous

Palladium said:


> Claudie i just noticed that the 7th item down on this page says you recycle mice. Can i ask what your average return is on those? Is that with or without the tails attached?


 :lol: That is hysterical! Claude where are you finding your mice at?My neighbor has a few that she said I can have for free........if I can catch them.I am afraid the bait would cost as much as the profit I would get for them.......ROFL!


----------



## Claudie

Hey, pennies turn into dollars. What else is a person to do with them, throw them in the landfill? On a less serious note, I have a bunch of stray cats round them up for me, the butcher's wife cuts the tails off and the rest go in the box....
EDIT: It is the Farmers wife that cuts the tails off but she uses a butcher's knife


----------



## Palladium

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## patnor1011

Back to your guy with Pentium Pro... 
What if that seller on ebay is in fact somebody who bought them from our member? Maybe some sale went through and we see just next one. Then we may see bunch of another auctions with 3 Pros on tray... :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

patnor1011 said:


> What if that seller on ebay is in fact somebody who bought them from our member?


No Pat,it is the same guy.I know for a fact.


----------



## jimdoc

Looks like he relisted the Pentium Pros;
http://cgi.ebay.com/131-PENTIUM-PRO-CPU-GOLD-RECOVERY-HUGE-LOT-/140566845923?_trksid=p4340.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D10%26pmod%3D140566226479%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D784914649404050002

Jim


----------



## Anonymous

Yeh I think he came on the forum just looking for a good laugh at someone else's expense.


----------



## patnor1011

Hey Thanks Mic I got that package from you.....
- while we talk about pentium pro... I will hold on to that as that is trophy from a contest - I ended up second but it is a good place too. I will buy good drink to Sucho when I meet him in summer :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

patnor1011 said:


> Hey Thanks Mic I got that package from you.....
> - while we talk about pentium pro... I will hold on to that as that is trophy from a contest - I ended up second but it is a good place too. I will buy good drink to Sucho when I meet him in summer


Glad to hear it bud.You guys drink one for me.Heck drink 2 for me.......and I'll drink 4 for you guys. :mrgreen: 


On a side not, you guys thought I was asking a lot for my fingers?
http://cgi.ebay.com/300-grams-scrap-gold-computer-fingers-recovery-/260805563185?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb9391331


----------



## patnor1011

This is how you make gold from plastic. :lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

Got some new toys today.
http://cgi.ebay.com/18-8lbs-Gold-Ceramic-CPU-Scrap-Recovery-intel-Pro-/300571515494?pt=CPUs&hash=item45fb755a66


----------



## Claudie

This is one of two Gold plated wheels found inside the older Microsoft mice.


----------



## goldenchild

mic said:


> Got some new toys today.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/18-8lbs-Gold-Ceramic-CPU-Scrap-Recovery-intel-Pro-/300571515494?pt=CPUs&hash=item45fb755a66



You won these?


----------



## Anonymous

goldenchild said:


> You won these?


Yes.


Claudie said:


> This is one of two Gold plated wheels found inside the older Microsoft mice


One of the gondolas we got last week was filled with mice.I think I'll be checking these real soon.


----------



## stihl88

Gee, a bit steep don't you think> 

http://cgi.ebay.com/16-lbs-SCRAP-GOLD-COMPUTER-FINGERS-THOUSANDS-THEM-/120742847855?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1cd5a56f

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-lbs-SCRAP-GOLD-AIRPLANE-WIRE-CONNECTOR-ENDS-RARE-/120742848604?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1cd5a85c


----------



## glondor

stihl88 said:


> Gee, a bit steep don't you think>
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/16-lbs-SCRAP-GOLD-COMPUTER-FINGERS-THOUSANDS-THEM-/120742847855?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1cd5a56f
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5-lbs-SCRAP-GOLD-AIRPLANE-WIRE-CONNECTOR-ENDS-RARE-/120742848604?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1cd5a85c




If these sell......I have to liquidate on ebay...... :shock:


----------



## samuel-a

glondor said:


> stihl88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, a bit steep don't you think>
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/16-lbs-SCRAP-GOLD-COMPUTER-FINGERS-THOUSANDS-THEM-/120742847855?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1cd5a56f
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5-lbs-SCRAP-GOLD-AIRPLANE-WIRE-CONNECTOR-ENDS-RARE-/120742848604?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1cd5a85c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these sell......I have to liquidate on ebay...... :shock:
Click to expand...



LOL

Those really are from avionics industry, i have seen them before and tested them.
They are really high grade, but this price (5/lb - 7500$) is just ridiculous.


----------



## Claudie

This board came from a laser mouse. It doesn't show the colors very true in this photo, but the center chip is Gold with Gold traces.


----------



## Anonymous

http://cgi.ebay.com/Scrap-Gold-Old-Telecom-Board-c1987-2800-grams-2lbs-13oz-/260810934105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb98b0759


----------



## darshevo

I don't know if its the shape and design or the incredible high price but when I look at it I find my self wanting to shout "C'mon!!! NO WHAMMIES!"


----------



## element47

WOW, mic!! That looks like an ancient religious totem or something, perhaps from an advanced extra-terrestrial civilization. Never seen one of those. Might very well have $4-5 worth of gold on it, too!


----------



## glondor

I think I would frame that!


----------



## Anonymous

darshevo said:


> I don't know if its the shape and design or the incredible high price but when I look at it I find my self wanting to shout "C'mon!!! NO WHAMMIES!"


ROFL!


element47 said:


> WOW, mic!! That looks like an ancient religious totem or something, perhaps from an advanced extra-terrestrial civilization.


Yeh I am thinking some left-over Myan civilization artifact.....but there's NO way in heck I'm spending $600+ on that thing!


glondor said:


> I think I would frame that!


I think I'd stick it in some shrine somewhere..........lol.
Did you get the shipping straightened out on that shipment?Call me tomorrow if you want me to run it through my Fedex account.


----------



## macfixer01

stihl88 said:


> Gee, a bit steep don't you think>
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/16-lbs-SCRAP-GOLD-COMPUTER-FINGERS-THOUSANDS-THEM-/120742847855?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1cd5a56f
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5-lbs-SCRAP-GOLD-AIRPLANE-WIRE-CONNECTOR-ENDS-RARE-/120742848604?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1cd5a85c




Yeah some sellers are truly insane in their pricing. I just want to email them and ask what they were thinking?, but there is no point in doing so. Those fingers aren't even that closely trimmed and contain a lot of waste circuit board. My guess is that he has nothing to lose here since it's just a small part of his business, and he doesn't have to make quick sales to keep afloat. He's probably in a position where he can wait for the money as long as he needs to until a big enough sucker comes along. Or worst case someone my offer him less but still much more than they're really worth.

I always thought the accumulated listing fees would either force someone to abandon selling an item eventually, or to continue lowering the price. However I've seen people list things for many months over and over where it was clearly the same item and not just an equivalent lot. When I sold on ebay I never had an Ebay store though, so I don't know how that works. Must pay each time to relist? As just a normal seller I seem to recall you only got to relist it for free one time after an item didn't sell.

macfixer01


----------



## Anonymous

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-lbs-1-8-oz-SCRAP-GOLD-COMPUTER-FINGERS-/110710788004?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c6e08fa4


----------



## Claudie

There is at least twice as much board there as fingers. That would knock the weight down to 50% of what he posted....


----------



## macfixer01

Claudie said:


> There is at least twice as much board there as fingers. That would knock the weight down to 50% of what he posted....




Looks like they didn't sell at 16 pounds for $2000 and he actually upped his price even higher? Now just over 6 pounds for $1435 and I see it's the same photo of poorly trimmed fingers.


----------



## Anonymous

:roll:


----------



## eeTHr

macfixer01 said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is at least twice as much board there as fingers. That would knock the weight down to 50% of what he posted....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they didn't sell at 16 pounds for $2000 and he actually upped his price even higher? Now just over 6 pounds for $1435 and I see it's the same photo of poorly trimmed fingers.
Click to expand...


When he says, "gold fingers," I think he is banking on someone thinking that they are solid gold all the way through the thickness of the board. If they do, they will figure that much more of the total weight is pure gold. He hopes the potential buyer will think that all he has to do is find a way to physically remove the fingers, and he'll have a nice pile of solid gold.

"BECAUSE I AM SELLING AS SCRAP ONLY I AM SELLING IT AS IS, WITH NO RETURNS," is a sly way of making the sale final, with a seemingly good reason which can't be refuted.

He's fishing in the pond. Just waiting patiently....


----------



## goldenchild

eeTHr said:


> "BECAUSE I AM SELLING AS SCRAP ONLY I AM SELLING IT AS IS, WITH NO RETURNS," is a sly way of making the sale final, with a seemingly good reason which can't be refuted.



Definately for ebay noobs. There is no such thing as no returns on ebay.


----------



## Anonymous

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-LBS-SCRAP-COMPUTER-PIN-CONNECTORS-GOLD-PM-RECOVERY-/120747806400?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1d214ec0
You guys should be familiar enough with these connectors to know there is no gold at all on them.However notice the "golden" hue that he added to the picture on his computer.Look at his other scrap gold autions and you'll notice it is not on any others.And while you are looking at his other auctions.......have a laugh.


----------



## Claudie

Looks like that guy just recently started selling computer parts. Most of his older sales are game / collector cards. Makes a guy wonder if he bought an already established e-bay account from someone. :|


----------



## cmbrose

mic said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/6-lbs-1-8-oz-SCRAP-GOLD-COMPUTER-FINGERS-/110710788004?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c6e08fa4




I knew I recognized that picture. I have seen that guy on the local craigslist advertising that he is buying those same fingers for $30.00/lb.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/wan/2484726158.html


----------



## goldenchild

First pre processed fingers and now this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Weighted-Materi...092446?pt=Antiques_Silver&hash=item19c740c25e


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Here is one for you, ya'll will love this one. :twisted: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RefineIt-Revolutionary-unit-gold-refining-/200632855183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb6a66a8f


----------



## goldenchild

The average person wouldn't even be able to melt that scrap into that nice rectangular anode. Forget about electrolytically refining it. Ridiculous!


----------



## goldsilverpro

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Here is one for you, ya'll will love this one. :twisted:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RefineIt-Revolutionary-unit-gold-refining-/200632855183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb6a66a8f



I submitted an offer of $10. To keep it fair, I probably should have offered $15 since they do include 5 paper filters.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

goldsilverpro said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one for you, ya'll will love this one. :twisted:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RefineIt-Revolutionary-unit-gold-refining-/200632855183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb6a66a8f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted an offer of $10. To keep it fair, I probably should have offered $15 since they do include 5 paper filters.
Click to expand...


ROFL, who knows you might end up with it. 8) Then what are you going to do?


----------



## glondor

Try this one. http://cgi.ebay.ca/13-Lbs-Hard-Disk-center-hubs-Precious-metals-recovery-/380315390331?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588c90517b#ht_1108wt_757


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Where do these idiot's come from? Oh wait I know they are migrating form Arkansas to the rest of the world...ROFL they are following the Clinton's.... 8)


----------



## joem

goldsilverpro said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one for you, ya'll will love this one. :twisted:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RefineIt-Revolutionary-unit-gold-refining-/200632855183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb6a66a8f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted an offer of $10. To keep it fair, I probably should have offered $15 since they do include 5 paper filters.
Click to expand...


I did too. We all should offer $10 just to see what happens. What if it's a member?


----------



## goldenchild

joem said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one for you, ya'll will love this one. :twisted:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RefineIt-Revolutionary-unit-gold-refining-/200632855183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb6a66a8f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted an offer of $10. To keep it fair, I probably should have offered $15 since they do include 5 paper filters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did too. We all should offer $10 just to see what happens. What if it's a member?
Click to expand...



Then shame on them! I too put in an offer of $10. If this seller is fair he will give the "spoils" to GSP.

Edit He just counter offered me $790.00 so I re-counter offered $9.00.


----------



## Palladium

I offered $17.00 :twisted:


----------



## glondor

I decidid in the spirit of ebay I would beat all your offers and go $17.99.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

ROFL, I wonder if the guy is getting the hint about his cell?


----------



## joem

The ebayer countered me $750
If this person is not a member maybe we should offer an invite to join " to help improve the product"


----------



## jimdoc

joem said:


> The ebayer countered me $750
> If this person is not a member maybe we should offer an invite to join " to help improve the product"




A person like that would probably try to sell memberships to the forum on Ebay 
if he knew about this place. 

Jim


----------



## joem

jimdoc said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ebayer countered me $750
> If this person is not a member maybe we should offer an invite to join " to help improve the product"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person like that would probably try to sell memberships to the forum on Ebay
> if he knew about this place.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...


Just because this person (he or SHE) is smart and may want to profit from it, does not make this person a swindler.
I have found that this forum has enough brain power to analyse and prove an item works or does not;
That will really make seller's intentions clear.
Most members accept this, those that don't quickly leave anyway.
So the question really is, will this product really work?


----------



## Barren Realms 007

joem said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ebayer countered me $750
> If this person is not a member maybe we should offer an invite to join " to help improve the product"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person like that would probably try to sell memberships to the forum on Ebay
> if he knew about this place.
> 
> Jim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because this person (he or SHE) is smart and may want to profit from it, does not make this person a swindler.
> I have found that this forum has enough brain power to analyse and prove an item works or does not;
> That will really make seller's intentions clear.
> Most members accept this, those that don't quickly leave anyway.
> So the question really is, will this product really work?
Click to expand...



IMHO, it is just a hyped up (by the seller) silver cell.


----------



## silversaddle1

Oh if only this was true! (as I sit here with my feet resting on 100 pounds of fingers!) :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-LBS-SCRAP-GOLD-COMPUTER-FINGERS-/110715547441?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c7292f31


----------



## macfixer01

silversaddle1 said:


> Oh if only this was true! (as I sit here with my feet resting on 100 pounds of fingers!) :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-LBS-SCRAP-GOLD-COMPUTER-FINGERS-/110715547441?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c7292f31




Looks like he ended it early, says the item was no longer available. Maybe he figured out he had too many 0's in that price? It shows one offer also.


----------



## cjfeath

Any idea if this would work or not. I have my doubts on it. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCRAP-CPU-CHEMI...ltDomain_0&hash=item3cb4da40fe#ht_1909wt_1110


----------



## seawolf

At a guess I would say some PVC pipe a cpu fan and a charcoal filter. If it would set down over a 1 liter beaker maybe???
Mark


----------



## goldenchild

It has an iron male nipple at the top so no. Acids would eat it away.


----------



## Palladium

The guy who is selling that is a forum member. I have seen him on here before. He is from Thomasville, Ga.


----------



## Anonymous

I just cannot imagine why these did not sell :roll: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120730474465&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## seawolf

Hmm at 1.95 USD per gram Troy :idea: 
Mark


----------



## Palladium

But they are rare. :lol: 

On the offer list it shows he has been fishing for a sucker since May 27.


----------



## markyzz

I just bought an item last year in ebay, and I think it's a good one.


----------



## glondor

Was it a year ago today? I know I got 2 good ones last year, lost em' both.


----------



## Palladium

glondor said:


> I know I got 2 good ones last year, lost em' both.



Hummmm.... that's funny because it was about a year ago today i sold one. Then a couple of days later i found two. Weird !


----------



## glondor

Did you find them in Richmond .Va? If not they were not mine sorry.


----------



## Palladium

Come to think of it.... I believe it was Richmond. :twisted:


----------



## glondor

Well, I guess you have had them for so long you might as well keep them. I could not afford the cure anymore anyway. I:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Anonymous

mic said:


> I just cannot imagine why these did not sell http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120730474465&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


This seller told me they were *BUYING* these for $500 a pound,if I wanted to sell mine.After telling him I had about 50 pounds to sell,I never heard from him again.


----------



## macfixer01

Here's another auction for the hall of shame. I just don't understand how he thinks his starting price of $3450 is "below" USA scrap prices which I figure is about $3366.61 at the current $1749.40 spot price? And why would anyone be willing to pay almost $1000 more for the Buy It Now price? This is not the first time I've seen this same item listed as you may have guessed.

http://cgi.ebay.com/280721608656

macfixer01


----------



## Anonymous

I love how he says "THIS GOLD WAS (SMELTED), NOT MELTED,FROM 18 KARAT SCRAP GOLD" but the final button is also 18k.I think he needs to work on his flux.


----------



## martyn111

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Oz-Bullion-Bar-Brass-999-Pure-RARE-Buffalo-Series-/280720119104?pt=UK_Coins_Bullion_Bars_SM&hash=item415c391540

How can an alloy be described as 'pure' as in pure brass?


----------



## samuel-a

:|


----------



## goldenchild

Less board you say?

http://cgi.ebay.com/gold-fingers-/260834818363?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbaf7793b


----------



## Emmjae

goldenchild said:


> Less board you say?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/gold-fingers-/260834818363?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbaf7793b



For that price I want the whole board. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

_*theay way 8.7 ounces so happy biding.*_
*BWAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## joem

"with the price of gold rising every day . buy it quick"
because when gold hit's $14,000.00 aN OUNCE this will be a good deal!!!!
HAHAHA


----------



## pathfinder_05

Here is one from the UK.

1000 cats for $162,000

I am not sure if that is a good deal but it is what he writes that is a damn site more strange .......................................

LISTING DETAILS

1000 SCRAP CATALYTIC CONVERTERS

This Is A Rare Chance To Buy 1000 Catalytic Converters

PLEASE READ FULLY BEFORE CALLING OR EMAILING

We Have Been Instructed To Sell These Converters For A Customer, They Are All Fully Legally Obtained Cats And Are Various Shapes Sizes Grades Etc, All The Big Juicy Ones Have Not Been Taken Out, They Are As They Have Been Collected

PLEASE NOTE WE WILL NOT SELL THESE UNITS TO A ONE MAN BAND IN A VAN - THIS IS PURELY A GENUINE BUSINESS SALE

IF YOU CAN NOT PROVIDE EVIDENCE OF YOUR GENUINE BUSINESS DETAILS ETC WE WILL NOT ENTERTAIN YOU

PLEASE DO NOT Call To Make An Offer Or To Ask How Much They Are, You Will Only Be Wasting Yours And My Time

THESE UNITS WILL NOT BE BOUGHT OVER THE PHONE

We Would Like Any Prospective Purchasers To Email Their Full Business Details, Contact Numbers, Email Address And We Will Contact You To Discuss Further

Please Send Email To [email protected]

PLEASE NOTE, WE ALL KNOW THE VALUE OF 1000 CATALYTIC CONVERTORS, WE ARE NOT FOOLS AND WE DO NOT HAVE THESE HELD AT OUR PREMISES, WHICH ARE COVERED WITH 24 HOUR SECURITY MANNED CCTV AND DIRECT LINK TO THE POLICE STATION ANYWAY, SO DONT WASTE YOUR TIME THINKING YOU CAN COME ALONG TO BREAK IN AND STEAL THESE UNITS - THEY ARE NOT HERE AND EVEN IF WE WERE THAT STUPID, ID PERSONALLY SLEEP WITH THEM TO KEEP THEM SAFE

PERSONAL DELIVERY ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD CAN ALSO BE NEGOTIATED

WE HAVE A VERY GOOD SECURITY FIRM TO SAFEGUARD THE ITEMS WHILST IN TRANSPORT - EXPORT ALWAYS A PLEASURE

APOLOGIES TO ALL SENSIBLE BIDDERS FOR THE LONG AMOUNT OF DETAILS BUT IM SURE YOU WILL UNDERSTAND WITH THE AMOUNT OF MESSERS ON EBAY

................................................................................

Here is the Ebay link - Silly Ebay Advert

I hope people find this as amusing as I did.


----------



## macfixer01

In the waste of time category: Here we have a "Gold Piece" for sale, actually 10 or more of them if you want that many. So what do we get for our $35.00 plus shipping? We're told it weights 2.5 Standard Grams or 1.66 Troy Grams. Hmmm never heard of Troy Grams? I guess that right there ought to be enough to make you want to buy now. So just what is the pinkish blob in that blurry cell phone photo? There is nothing to indicate what karat or what percentage of gold they are. I've seen these listed before and my guess is he isn't going to sell any this time either. I got no reply to an inquiry. Keep on trying slugger and racking up those listing fees, Ebay loves folks like you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/160623120839

macfixer01


----------



## rusty

pathfinder_05 said:


> Here is one from the UK.
> 
> 1000 cats for $162,000
> 
> I am not sure if that is a good deal but it is what he writes that is a damn site more strange .......................................
> 
> LISTING DETAILS
> 
> 1000 SCRAP CATALYTIC CONVERTERS
> 
> This Is A Rare Chance To Buy 1000 Catalytic Converters
> 
> PLEASE READ FULLY BEFORE CALLING OR EMAILING
> 
> We Have Been Instructed To Sell These Converters For A Customer, They Are All Fully Legally Obtained Cats And Are Various Shapes Sizes Grades Etc, All The Big Juicy Ones Have Not Been Taken Out, They Are As They Have Been Collected
> 
> PLEASE NOTE WE WILL NOT SELL THESE UNITS TO A ONE MAN BAND IN A VAN - THIS IS PURELY A GENUINE BUSINESS SALE
> 
> IF YOU CAN NOT PROVIDE EVIDENCE OF YOUR GENUINE BUSINESS DETAILS ETC WE WILL NOT ENTERTAIN YOU
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT Call To Make An Offer Or To Ask How Much They Are, You Will Only Be Wasting Yours And My Time
> 
> THESE UNITS WILL NOT BE BOUGHT OVER THE PHONE
> 
> We Would Like Any Prospective Purchasers To Email Their Full Business Details, Contact Numbers, Email Address And We Will Contact You To Discuss Further
> 
> Please Send Email To [email protected]
> 
> PLEASE NOTE, WE ALL KNOW THE VALUE OF 1000 CATALYTIC CONVERTORS, WE ARE NOT FOOLS AND WE DO NOT HAVE THESE HELD AT OUR PREMISES, WHICH ARE COVERED WITH 24 HOUR SECURITY MANNED CCTV AND DIRECT LINK TO THE POLICE STATION ANYWAY, SO DONT WASTE YOUR TIME THINKING YOU CAN COME ALONG TO BREAK IN AND STEAL THESE UNITS - THEY ARE NOT HERE AND EVEN IF WE WERE THAT STUPID, ID PERSONALLY SLEEP WITH THEM TO KEEP THEM SAFE
> 
> PERSONAL DELIVERY ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD CAN ALSO BE NEGOTIATED
> 
> WE HAVE A VERY GOOD SECURITY FIRM TO SAFEGUARD THE ITEMS WHILST IN TRANSPORT - EXPORT ALWAYS A PLEASURE
> 
> APOLOGIES TO ALL SENSIBLE BIDDERS FOR THE LONG AMOUNT OF DETAILS BUT IM SURE YOU WILL UNDERSTAND WITH THE AMOUNT OF MESSERS ON EBAY
> 
> ................................................................................
> 
> Here is the Ebay link - Silly Ebay Advert
> 
> I hope people find this as amusing as I did.



Check out the beaded cat in his picture, there's duct tape over the hole.


----------



## macfixer01

Here's an interesting twist I haven't seen before. This guy is asking $800 for this empty pocket watch case or $1000 buy-it-now. He apparently didn't get it tested but notes that it says inside "This case is guaranteed to be made of two plates solid gold throughout". If the "two plates" and "guaranteed" weren't a giveaway, a quick Google search for that whole exact phrase confirmed it. From what was said about similar watch cases on Google, it's got to be either gold filled or rolled gold?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330601342687

macfixer01


----------



## Harold_V

macfixer01 said:


> From what was said about similar watch cases on Google, it's got to be either gold filled or rolled gold?


That's where I'd put my bet. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous

I had the pleasure of becoming friends with someone that bought one of these a couple of weeks ago http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220817271924
When you guys look at this auction,you need to realize that the price you are paying is for the anode,and cathodes! That's it! And the seller told him that he holds a patent on this setup.And he has sold 10 at that price!You have to watch video #1.....he says that he has used the same cathodes,and anodes,for 30 pounds of material,which is about 6 ounces of gold....I started laughing so loud my wife came to see what was going on.
My buddy also bought this http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320739379976 and it's also sold buy the same seller.
He read the directions to me......ready for this??? 2 cups of 3% peroxide added to 1 cup of muriatic acid.That's it. My buddy said that the print is very tiny and hard to read.If you look at his completed auctions http://completed.shop.ebay.com/loren320/m.html?rt=nc&LH_Complete=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3911.c0.m283 you'll see he has made quite a bit of money selling these "reports".Each auction shows how many he has sold of that item. I would say that he is selling info that he got from the forum....but from what I can see,it's wrong info.


----------



## Palladium

Here's the fellow selling them. That name sounds familiar. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/norcorecovery


----------



## Palladium

I now know who he is. 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=loren&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sr=posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## Anonymous

Very interesting.


----------



## glorycloud

He is a nice man. I think I spent the $9.99 for the gold or silver refining
information before I found this forum. It had some good information
in it and I did speak with him on the telephone.

If I ever make it to Minnesota, I will look him up and go fishing with him.
No ice fishing though! 8)


----------



## macfixer01

glorycloud said:


> He is a nice man. I think I spent the $9.99 for the gold or silver refining
> information before I found this forum. It had some good information
> in it and I did speak with him on the telephone.
> 
> If I ever make it to Minnesota, I will look him up and go fishing with him.
> No ice fishing though! 8)





I too bought a plan years ago from Loren for a stripping cell using Sulfuric Acid and Glycerin. That was back before I even heard of this forum, but I really don't know which one was around before the other. I believe Loren was demonstrating his setup in a Pyrex measuring cup at the time. It looks like he's copied Steve's container choice now.

macfixer01


----------



## macfixer01

Is there any way this buyer could end up making anything at that price? A pound and a half of gold CPU plates for $1625 seems excessive. A couple of the bags in the center seem to be a smaller size plate. I'm not sure that makes any difference if the base metal and plating thickness was the same since the yield per a given area would be the same?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270805002166

macfixer01


----------



## Palladium

1/2 Pound of CPU Lids Yield Results

I finished up on the cpu lids today. 

227 g of mixed cpu lids = 5.55 g yield. 

5.55 / 227 = 2.445% 

Not a bad yield, very near the yield of 1/20 12 kt gold filled scrap. 

If you get your hands on some of the older milspec or aerospace cpu lids you can expect even better returns. 

Steve

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=1694&p=14517#p14576


----------



## macfixer01

Palladium said:


> 1/2 Pound of CPU Lids Yield Results
> 
> I finished up on the cpu lids today.
> 
> 227 g of mixed cpu lids = 5.55 g yield.
> 
> 5.55 / 227 = 2.445%
> 
> Not a bad yield, very near the yield of 1/20 12 kt gold filled scrap.
> 
> If you get your hands on some of the older milspec or aerospace cpu lids you can expect even better returns.
> 
> Steve
> 
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=1694&p=14517#p14576





Thank you for the link Palladium. I seem to get very mixed results with searching here although I did locate Steve's original post just now using different keywords. So the short answer is No, they will lose money since at most they'll likely get 17 grams of gold from the plates.

Thanks again,
macfixer01


----------



## Palladium

For the love of god !!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aqua-Regia-500ML-Poly-Bottle-Gold-Refineing-Chemical-/110734017953?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c84305a1


----------



## goldenchild

It's 65% water and the nitric to HCL ratios are wrong anyway. Unbelievable.


----------



## Anonymous

You guys would not believe what I just found on this guy.It's pretty unbelievable.He,and his wife have one of the most bizarre (xxx) desires I believe I have ever seen,or heard of.And that was a discovery on a public domain.


----------



## macfixer01

goldenchild said:


> It's 65% water and the nitric to HCL ratios are wrong anyway. Unbelievable.




I was going to suggest that assuming he isn't a total idiot maybe the description is just wrong? After all the picture is showing a bottle of Phosphoric Acid, which is totally irrelevant to this item. That's a big pet peeve of mine, lazy sellers who reuse photos and text from earlier auctions and don't double check to make sure it's correct. Especially when dealing with potentially dangerous chemicals. In any case I see he got a negative on August 18th saying the Aqua Regia the buyer received was very weak, so apparently he is mixing it incorrectly.

What no lurid details Mic? All I see is chemical sales as far as Ebay goes.

macfixer01


----------



## Anonymous

macfixer01 said:


> What no lurid details Mic?


Nope sorry Mac,I can't. I really wish I could,it is quite disturbing,but we need to keep on track here.


----------



## Anonymous

I knew this would happen sooner or later. A seller has used that infamous CPU yield list in an auction. And as if that is not bad enough,out of all of the yields for his style of chip(486-no gold lid),he chooses the highest yield to estimate how much gold is in HIS cpu's. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-75-pounds-486-processors-GOLD-recovery-/330606240153?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf9aae199


----------



## Anonymous

This has got to be one of the funniest.And he has several auctions like this.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-recovery-Ram-each-16-grams-total-/250881373250?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a69b1f442


----------



## butcher

As gold rises so does the people trying to seperate you from your values.
we shall see much more of this. sad thing is many people will fall for these crooked deals.


----------



## macfixer01

mic said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What no lurid details Mic?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope sorry Mac,I can't. I really wish I could,it is quite disturbing,but we need to keep on track here.
Click to expand...



No sweat Mic, I was just kidding. But there are those that feel home gold refining is way around the bend too! To each his own.

macfixer01


----------



## Anonymous

I assure you,what I discovered has nothing to do with gold,and I am pretty sure he would lose ALL of his customers,if they knew what he,and his wife are involved in,and the videos they have posted.I am very thankful he doesn't live near me.


----------



## macfixer01

This guy is still looking to rip somebody off with his gold filled watch case and is now asking $200-$250. He lowered his price but is still quoting only the part of the guarantee off the case that makes it sound like solid gold.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330607776367

I happened to find an auction for several correctly-identified gold filled cases from a different seller. One of them has the same statement readable in full in the third picture: This case is guaranteed to be made of two plates of SOLID GOLD throughout and is warranted to wear twenty five years.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110730982623

macfixer01


----------



## Anonymous

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290605755553&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
I told this guy he might be off by a few thousand,his response was "Dont you wish you knew what I know." :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium

I started to list my own auction. :twisted: :twisted: 
Sad part is it might actualy work. :shock: Here kitty kitty !!!

This auction is for 32 oz of lab regent grade .999 % Dihydrogen Monoxide (DHMO). Your chemical will arived in a handy re sealable break proof HDPE container: High Density Polyethylene: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDPE 

Dihydrogen Monoxide Is used exclusively throughout the gold refining and recovery process. Dihydrogen Monoxide is also used to dilute Nitric acid for the processing of silver. May be used in Aqua Regia, nitric acid, hydrochloric acid, and sulfuric acid. Warning Dilution of sulfuric acid with Dihydrogen Monoxide (DHMO) is a very violent reaction.

What is Dihydrogen Monoxide?

Dihydrogen Monoxide (DHMO) is a colorless and odorless chemical compound, also referred to by some as Dihydrogen Oxide, Hydrogen Hydroxide, Hydronium Hydroxide, or simply Hydric acid. Its basis is the highly reactive hydroxyl radical, a species shown to mutate DNA, denature proteins, disrupt cell membranes, and chemically alter critical neurotransmitters. The atomic components of DHMO are found in a number of caustic, explosive and poisonous compounds such as Sulfuric Acid, Nitroglycerine and Ethyl Alcohol. 

For more detailed information, including precautions, disposal procedures and storage requirements, refer to one of the Material Safety Data Sheets (MSDS) available for DHMO: Before you handle Dihydrogen Monoxide I would recommend you do some studying. People have lost their lives not respecting this chemical compound. It is very safe when used properly. I've even head tell of people ingesting the stuff with no Ill side effects, but i wouldn't recommend it. http://www.dhmo.org/ 

Cheap !!!!!!!

No Hazmat Charges !!!!!!!

Safe to handle !!!!!!!!


We also supply Dihydrogen Monoxide (DHMO) in 1 Liter, 1 Gallon, 5 Gallon, or 55 Gallon containers. We can also supply Dihydrogen Monoxide (DHMO) in solid form as well as Vapor form upon special request. Contact us for quotes and shipping information.

Thanks for looking !!!!!!


----------



## rewalston

Thank you Palladium, but it seems that you have forgotten to add the chemical formula for DHMO


----------



## Palladium

rewalston said:


> Thank you Palladium, but it seems that you have forgotten to add the chemical formula for DHMO



Didn't want anybody to get hurt so i held off posting that information. It seems pretty easy to make though.


----------



## Anonymous

ROFL......
I don't dare make it.I heard if you mix Dihydrogen Monoxide with Sodium metabisulfite you will make sulfer dioxide gas......a very dangerous and potentially fatal gas.Mixing it with Sodium Hydroxide can cause potentially fatal burns as well.....Yup,I don't dare try to make it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium

I was transferring some to a 5 gallon bucket today and some spilt out on the ground. Next thing i know the cat was licking it up before i could get it cleaned up. I been watching him for a couple of hours now and other than the compulsive licking thing he's got going on, i think he's alright. Dodged the bullet on that one.


----------



## patnor1011

:twisted: :twisted: :arrow: http://www.dhmo.org/msdsdhmo.html :twisted: :twisted: 

MSDS for that chemical


----------



## old thompson

Yeah, pure water is toxic stuff. Just ask Al Gore.


----------



## seawolf

I know for a fact it will rust metal pipes.
Mark


----------



## darshevo

I know that internal usage is suspect, but I have found Dihydrogen Monoxide taken in large doses to help with a hangover


----------



## Claudie

I use hydric acid. It is cheaper & easier to come by. It works almost as well as Dihydrogen Monoxide. :|


----------



## seawolf

Now if someone could figure a way to dehydrate it to a powder form for easier storage, I think you would get very rich.
Mark


----------



## Anonymous

ROFL......
I can invision someone trying to rehydrate the powder......and then it dawns on them.......


----------



## rewalston

seawolf said:


> Now if someone could figure a way to dehydrate it to a powder form for easier storage, I think you would get very rich.
> Mark


Years ago I was looking for a powder that would not cause a problem with additives or any other problems...I was going to market "Instant H20" Just add water. 

Rusty


----------



## macfixer01

Here's another guy selling gold recovered with a Shor machine that looks dull and impure. Recovered yes but refined? Not so much. Do these guys think it really comes right out of the cell at .995? The bird guy occasionally sells buttons from a Shor unit too and his generally look even worse, frosty and silvery looking.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180720120194

macfixer01


----------



## Anonymous

macfixer01 said:


> Here's another guy selling gold recovered with a Shor machine that looks dull and impure. Recovered yes but refined? Not so much. Do these guys think it really comes right out of the cell at .995? The bird guy occasionally sells buttons from a Shor unit too and his generally look even worse, frosty and silvery looking.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180720120194
> macfixer01





> I know of a guy in the UK who uses one to refine the amalgam he gets from stripping the gold plating off circuit boards.


 :roll:


----------



## Anonymous

Oh My God! Wait til you guys read this!
188 troy ounces of pins plated 40mils thick....ROFFL~
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320756425158


----------



## Palladium

I'm in for $1


----------



## Claudie

mic said:


> Oh My God! Wait til you guys read this!
> 188 troy ounces of pins plated 40mils thick....ROFFL~
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320756425158



It took me a while to see the pins, that first picture is distracting. Shipping seems a little high, a US Postal flat rate box can be up to 70 pounds. That is quite a story about the pins all being 10K. I'll bid!


----------



## jimdoc

Don't get distracted by the cleavage guys, I think that is the seller's plan.

Jim


----------



## NoIdea

What Pins??? :mrgreen: 

Deano


----------



## Anonymous

ROFL!


----------



## Ocean

NoIdea said:


> What Pins??? :mrgreen:
> 
> Deano



HA!


----------



## glondor

First time I ever heard those called pins.


----------



## rasanders22

Ok, to be fair, pure h2o can kill you. It sucks all of the nutrients out of your body. Even regular water, drinked in enough quantity can kill you. A radio station got in trouble a while back when a woman died during a water drinking contest. Not the im trying to ruin everyones fun though. 

Also, did you know that pure water will not freeze until around -40 degrees F?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kjLOqHMx6s


----------



## Anonymous

It's called Acute Water Intoxication. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_intoxication
And the family of that woman that died,sued that radio station and won $16.5 million.


----------



## patnor1011

Silver at 172% of a spot. I offered 110%, counter offer still over 144%. What do they think? :shock:


----------



## patnor1011

Sometimes name of seller can provide hint of what kind of deal you may expect :twisted: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## patnor1011

Another one to collection :twisted: 
British halfcrown
here is wiki link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half_crown_%28British_coin%29
and according to my scales they indeed weight 14,1 g. Quote from seller:
I am selling a job lot of 38 HALF CROWNS there is 1168 grams of silver coin weight!

Little math:
38 x 14,1 = 535,8 g 
It is worth to remember that after 1919 they are not sterling silver but .500 so there is 267,9 g of silver in them.
As for now price is 368 £ and walue at this precise moment around 218 £.
Somebody is going to pay 170% of the spot. :twisted: 
I contacted seller with question where I asked if he weighted them as they cant even weight that much but he did not reply.
He is going to cash big time as he have another auctions up with twisted weight too.

**EDITED*
To give credit to this buyer he just contacted me with reply saying that he was two days in hospital and did not realized his weight were off. He closed all his listings. Saved a lot of headache for himself and buyers too. 
Respect.*


----------



## TXWolfie

rasanders22 said:


> Ok, to be fair, pure h2o can kill you. It sucks all of the nutrients out of your body. Even regular water, drinked in enough quantity can kill you. A radio station got in trouble a while back when a woman died during a water drinking contest. Not the im trying to ruin everyones fun though.
> 
> Also, did you know that pure water will not freeze until around -40 degrees F?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kjLOqHMx6s


 Sad thing is she was doing it to win a WII game system for her kids


----------



## goldenchild

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-nugget...636?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27be9016ec


----------



## Claudie

That has had no activity since May and now is selling from Kenya? Maybe he bought that E-Bay account on Craigslist. This lot is a little cheaper by the same seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-nuggets-1010-99g-/170700598056?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27be8c6b28 The same picture is on both items.


----------



## acpeacemaker

To me that looks like a paypal horror story. I couldn't imagine having that much in my paypal account for them to turn around and freeze it just because.


----------



## MiltonFu

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-2-Ounces-Gold-Dubloon-Electronic-Gold-Scrap-/220855032175?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336bfc596f

$350 for 6.2ozs. $903/lb.
Gold fever is overheating people's brains


----------



## goldsilverpro

MiltonFu said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-2-Ounces-Gold-Dubloon-Electronic-Gold-Scrap-/220855032175?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336bfc596f
> 
> $350 for 6.2ozs. $903/lb.
> Gold fever is overheating people's brains



Better bid. At 1" x 4", that solid side MIGHT have $.72 worth of gold on it, at $1800 spot, IF it is 10 microinches thick, which it very well might not be.


----------



## Claudie

How do they sleep at night?


----------



## TXWolfie

He also states this above the video.....

*this is truly a poor man's way to try and hedge against the dropping dollar.
The weight on the scale in the picture is the actual weight of the scrap computer part.
The weight is the actual weight of the scrap computer part, not the weight of the gold.*

ok give the benefit of the doubt and hypathetically it weighs 2.0 ounces of gold after ya take off the board and all its electronic parts and dump it in acid. 14k is approx 585. fine, so after you bring it up to 24k you will have over half the initial weight or close to 1oz before melt. Or am I completely wrong and my figuring is off tilt.


----------



## goldsilverpro

In the history of electronics, I would bet money that the yellow gold plating on any electronic parts has never been 14K - not once.


----------



## Claudie

Maybe someone should ask him why it tested so low. :|


----------



## patnor1011

Claudie said:


> Maybe someone should ask him why it tested so low. :|



He is clearly a case of dentist trying to perform caesarian or chef repairing car.


----------



## Anonymous

TXWolfie said:


> ok give the benefit of the doubt and hypathetically it weighs 2.0 ounces of gold after ya take off the board and all its electronic parts and dump it in acid. 14k is approx 585. fine, so after you bring it up to 24k you will have over half the initial weight or close to 1oz before melt. Or am I completely wrong and my figuring is off tilt.


Rich, I doubt very highly that there is more than $50 worth of gold on both boards combined. The reason I said "both" boards is because,there are in fact 2 boards there.One board is nothing more than a pcb with components on it,and the other is a sheet of copper that has been gold plated.They peel away from each other quite easily.However the plating on that bar,is no greater than the plating on most other electronic components.
And as GSP mentioned,plating in the electronics industry has always been 24K.That is what he taught me years ago,and while there may be an exception to this,I have never found one.


----------



## TXWolfie

Thank you sir and that is why I ask questions to certain things. If you dont ask questions you dont learn from more knowlegeable people. Maybe someone should send him a message and say scratch the surface and lets see what underneath.


----------



## patnor1011

TXWolfie said:


> Thank you sir and that is why I ask questions to certain things. If you dont ask questions you dont learn from more knowlegeable people. Maybe someone should send him a message and say scratch the surface and lets see what underneath.



He knows very well what is underneath. :twisted: :twisted: 
That is why he worded his auction like that. He may always say that he never said it is solid gold. He wait for gold fever blinded fools.


----------



## MiltonFu

Anyone recognise these chips? Or any idea what they might be similar to generically?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150665163670?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Claudie

$178.00 a pound so far, and still going....


----------



## Anonymous

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-RECOVERY-CPU-DOUBLED-SIDED-24K-GOLD-EXTREMELY-HEAVY-CPU-46-GRAMS-/180728898989?pt=CPUs&hash=item2a144825ad
This seller has "PERSONALLY SMELTERED THIS TYPE OF CPU'S IN THE PAST AND THEY ARE LOADED WITH 24K GOLD!"


----------



## macfixer01

Ooooh Doggy, get rich quick! And he's giving you a good trade secret to boot!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260863051642


macfixer01


----------



## Anonymous

macfixer01 said:


> Ooooh Doggy, get rich quick! And he's giving you a good trade secret to boot!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260863051642


I looked at those buttons,and the buttons that he has on another auction,and they look identical to that "Amalgamate" crap that is sold on ebay.It is glorified bismuth,and when melted it colls to that shiny aluminum look.I emailed the guy,and told him he may want to have it tested,and he responded with:
Hi, Thank you for the comment. I have been blessed with a fruitful fire. I am sure that it contains a great amount of gold. I have shined up some golden color out of them and sold 1 1/2 oz today to the gold buyer in town. I'm not sure if I will leave these on ebay.. Thank you.
He shined up some golden color out of them?!?!?There's a trick I'd like to learn.


----------



## Palladium

He's been blessed alright. Rotfl


----------



## macfixer01

mic said:



> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh Doggy, get rich quick! And he's giving you a good trade secret to boot!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260863051642
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at those buttons,and the buttons that he has on another auction,and they look identical to that "Amalgamate" crap that is sold on ebay.It is glorified bismuth,and when melted it colls to that shiny aluminum look.I emailed the guy,and told him he may want to have it tested,and he responded with:
> Hi, Thank you for the comment. I have been blessed with a fruitful fire. I am sure that it contains a great amount of gold. I have shined up some golden color out of them and sold 1 1/2 oz today to the gold buyer in town. I'm not sure if I will leave these on ebay.. Thank you.
> He shined up some golden color out of them?!?!?There's a trick I'd like to learn.
Click to expand...



Wow that's great. A con man I can deal with, but it's sad when these guys start to believe their own line of BS.

macfixer01


----------



## Claudie

From the feedback, people must be happy with what they are getting. Goes to show the dumbing down thing I heard about is working.... :|


----------



## goldenchild

Looks like another person (buyer question) that will end up here soon. If they don't kill themselves first.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kit-Reactor...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3216070560148866711


----------



## darshevo

That's a pretty fun looking unit. My 2 favorite parts are "12-cup Glass Reactor " (rather than using a measurement in oz or ml) and where he mentions he is a Phd chemist and then goes on to tell how he accidentally poisoned himself :mrgreen:


----------



## goldenchild

I contacted the seller about this unit. I commented on how I thought the unit would not be suitable for use in a closed room and the liablities that the unit could entail and so on. This is how he responded.

"Dear Prospective Buyer!
I apologise You underestimate the capabilities of Chemistry.
When used the Kit properly, adsorbent completely neutralizes gases and vapors in the scrubber. There are no acid fumes and odors on the work place. Please buy and test. You can turn back Kit, if it does not meet your approval
"


----------



## Claudie

Sales like this may cause E-Bay to ban selling homemade apparatuses altogether, after a few hundred deaths of course....


----------



## epicnamefail

omg there is NO WAY i would ever think of buying that "besides for a "do not do this at home video" lol first you mix this stuff....and uh a little of this...and then a drop of... BOOM" and thats all she wrote )


----------



## Palladium

Now all you need is an easy bake oven for incineration. lol
Coffee anyone?


----------



## kuma

mic said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh Doggy, get rich quick! And he's giving you a good trade secret to boot!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260863051642
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at those buttons,and the buttons that he has on another auction,and they look identical to that "Amalgamate" crap that is sold on ebay.It is glorified bismuth,and when melted it colls to that shiny aluminum look.I emailed the guy,and told him he may want to have it tested,and he responded with:
> Hi, Thank you for the comment. I have been blessed with a fruitful fire. I am sure that it contains a great amount of gold. I have shined up some golden color out of them and sold 1 1/2 oz today to the gold buyer in town. I'm not sure if I will leave these on ebay.. Thank you.
> He shined up some golden color out of them?!?!?There's a trick I'd like to learn.
Click to expand...


The guy selling these says ;
'' I'm sure there is some gold in this piece by microscoping it and knowing the source. This gold is refined well, durable and heavy. Please be familiar with unpurified gold.''
Lol's :lol: 
All the best everyone!
Chris


----------



## Anonymous

I knew sooner or later,a seller on ebay would get their hands on that "CPU yields list".
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-21-CPU-PROCESSORS-GOLD-SCRAP-RECOVERY-AS-IS-/110751792501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c9523d75


----------



## user 21156

mic said:


> I knew sooner or later,a seller on ebay would get their hand on that "CPU yields list".
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-21-CPU-PROCESSORS-GOLD-SCRAP-RECOVERY-AS-IS-/110751792501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c9523d75



Hi guys, I am the seller of this listing...I am pretty aware of the problem of including the yields list and using it to lure buyers into buying these CPU's but just to be safe I made sure to include the words: 

"We cannot verify the authenticity of this document so buyers must do their research before bidding."

I also did the math and was sure to put a "semi-high" buy-it now price to make sure nobody buys it thinking that that was the accurate price for what could possibly be "3 1/2 grams of gold." Unless of course if the price of gold were to sky-rocket which would be beyond my control. (https://goldsilver.com/news/debt-collapse-the-case-for-20-000-gold-mike-maloney-full-presentation/)


----------



## MiltonFu

If you cannot verify it, dont use it!


----------



## Anonymous

Welcome to the forum....but I have a question,if you are aware of the problem with that list,or were made aware of it,why didn't you just delete that part of the auction.We have a lot of members here that are not keen on ebay deception.And you are correct,that list is a complete joke.We have known about it for a very long time on here,and would like to see it disappear.I attribute a lot of our new members,to people getting there hands on that list,and thinking they have a gold mine.


> If you cannot verify it, dont use it!


Amen


----------



## Claudie

Honesty goes a long way. Just because you are not outright lying, doesn't mean you are being honest. Deception is dishonesty no matter how you look at it. I don't believe that an honest seller would continue using a deceptive tool such as that list, after they were told outright that it is not accurate.
A lot of people read this forum....
Claudie :|


----------



## user 21156

Claudie said:


> Honesty goes a long way. Just because you are not outright lying, doesn't mean you are being honest. Deception is dishonesty no matter how you look at it. I don't believe that an honest seller would continue using a deceptive tool such as that list, after they were told outright that it is not accurate.
> A lot of people read this forum....
> Claudie :|



I didn't lie, I just didn't know whether or not it was accurate. Based on my research I learned that depending on the methods used to scrap gold from electronic components (high profile refiners vs diy folks), the actual yields would vary significantly.


----------



## MiltonFu

You didnt know, yet you posted it. Some members advised you kindly, yet you are trying to justify the use of incorrect data for your own benefit. If the data stated that the yields were mediocre, you would not have used the information.. Just remove it from your auction. End of story.


----------



## Palladium

Since you can't verify the results the real question is where did you get it? Did you pay for it or just download it from Scribd and decide to sell it? Whose intellectual property are you selling? Somebody owns the rights even if the data is incorrect. What would you say if i told you i owned the rights to that data?


----------



## user 21156

Palladium said:


> Since you can't verify the results the real question is where did you get it? Did you pay for it or just download it from Scribd and decide to sell it? Whose intellectual property are you selling? Somebody owns the rights even if the data is incorrect. What would you say if i told you i owned the rights to that data?



Did you actually see the listing? It's CPU's I'm selling and I've included a link to a scribd document in the description.


----------



## user 21156

MiltonFu said:


> You didnt know, yet you posted it. Some members advised you kindly, yet you are trying to justify the use of incorrect data for your own benefit. If the data stated that the yields were mediocre, you would not have used the information.. Just remove it from your auction. End of story.



It's too late to modify the listing...there's less than four hours left and I cannot edit, add information to the listing, or end it....I will simply contact the winning bidder and notify them about this forum and the links mentioned below. There will be a time lapse after the auction ends and having to pay so they can still back out.

I just have to say this to those who attacked me right away, I am a top-rated seller; being honest is part of getting there.

Like I mentioned earlier, I had no idea whatsoever about the authenticity of the document in question. Nobody had warned me until about 2 hours ago when I received a message through an eBay member who is part of this forum.

Conversation:


> That person said to me that the gold content was highly inaccurate.
> 
> So I replied with _"That is why we urge our buyers to research for themselves." _
> 
> Then they replied with: _"I understand.However someone on our forum posted a link to your auction,because we have been aware of that list for several years.Our forum is "Gold Refining Forum".Because you have this as an auction and not a buy it now,I feel you will recieve a fair price for them,based on actual market value."_



Therefore, I personally became concerned and did a google search to find the link and that is why I am here to find answers. That should demonstrate that as an honest ebay seller, I wanted to figure out what the fuss was about and possibly correct what was incorrect if needed. It is obvious that I have no knowledge whatsoever about CPU gold contents and instead of being educated with information PROVING why the document was incorrect, I am being attacked for being deceptive and dishonest. Just because I am using a document that 'was proven long ago to be flawed', how am I suppose to know that?

I am also not going to accept forum member's words at face value and since I was not made aware of anything contradicting the document's claims about gold content in CPU's I performed a search on this site and found this: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=11562&p=113117 and finally this: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=62&p=52836

So after skimming through them, and seeing one member do an actual gold scrap on a Pentium pro and the other member who did it on a bunch of other lower yield CPU's I am able to understand now, why the scribd document is REALLY INCORRECT. Now I can actually go ahead and acknowledge that the listing needs to be corrected.

-Joe

PS. I admit that when I posted these CPU's I was in a rush to get them done and maybe if I would have taken more time Googling this topic I would have found this site and the actual results from someone who did it themselves.

PSS. And thanks again for being jerks....I will never forget this forum's warm welcoming as I have become a bit interested recently in gold refining myself.


----------



## epicnamefail

> PSS. And thanks again for being jerks....I will never forget this forum's warm welcoming as I have become a bit interested recently in gold refining myself.


 no one was being jerks, they were being honest....


----------



## Claudie

Harold really frowns on links that aren't related to refining, you may want to edit that out if you want to stay here.


----------



## user 21156

Just figured out how to end it early, with four minutes left phew. Hoping the highest bidder doesn't want to complete the transaction, I am actually interested in doing it myself with that Pentium Pro.


----------



## user 21156

Claudie said:


> Harold really frowns on links that aren't related to refining, you may want to edit that out if you want to stay here.



got it, thanks


----------



## Claudie

We all make mistakes. It looks like you are trying to make things right and that's all anyone can expect. Welcome to the forum, I'm sure you will like it here.


----------



## Palladium

No problem Joe. I hope you understand the stance that we take here with the information that is available to the public. We try our best to uphold a certain standard of honesty that you won't find anywhere else in the industry. We have a lot of ebay scams come our way as you can see from the length of this thread here and we have to be ready for everything. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## epicnamefail

ill send the warmest welcome i can too  though im about as helpless as a fat kid at a exercise class as far as gold refining goes


----------



## goldsilverpro

Welcome to the forum, Joe. I have a lot of respect for the attitude you've taken.


----------



## nickvc

goldsilverpro said:


> Welcome to the forum, Joe. I have a lot of respect for the attitude you've taken.




I'll second that.

You might not always like what you hear on here but members try to be as honest and upfront as possible, we watch each others backs and aim to be professional about how we post and how we are perceived by the silent majority that never post or comment or even join as full members. This is the Holy Grail of precious metals recovery and refining, there is nowhere else that comes close to this forum if you have an interest in either.
A warm welcome and enjoy the many hundreds of years of experience of refining all available here for free!


----------



## butcher

optimisjoe, welcome to the forum, from my veiw it seems you want to do what is right. and your bussiness will be helped by that. 

many times the prices are much higher than value for Escrap on ebay, and deception seems rampant, so you can understand the heat here from this group, also honesty is important, a seemingly rare thing when dealing with values we are lucky to have here a group like this on the forum.

do not take this first impression of us to the bank, stick around, this is a great bunch to learn from, refining or not.


----------



## joem

optimisjoe
Do everything you can to not read between any lines here. The knowlegde found here is worth a 1000 times more than any comment you might feel upset about. One year ago I knew next to nothing about gold refining from e-scrap but after comments, guidance, slaps on the wrists, good and bad attitudes ( I hold no grudges), it has made me what I know and do. I owe 90% of what I know about how to make money with electronic waste to every single person who has posted on this forum.
Just felt I had to say that to you.


----------



## Anonymous

Anyone recognize the gold in this sandwich baggie?Wait until you read the description.........
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140622247363&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Palladium

Look at his feed back as a seller.
Then look at the items he bought as a buyer.


----------



## TXWolfie

ok I had alot to say about that fleabay but it was too lengthy.


----------



## Anonymous

Holy cow.I never took the time to look at it.Of course looking at that baggie,we all know what it is,but to see that he actually bought 200 grams of flake 9 days ago,and he just HAPPENS to have 200 grams of plating from those 2015 boards that him and his daughter stripped...... :shock: Something needs to be done about this.


----------



## kadriver

Here is an item of interest

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360403863601?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

clearly marked 925 - but it is gold plate over base metal.

The Ebay seller claimed that it was purchased from Home Shopping Network.

The Ebay buyer got a full refund including shipping.

The Ebay seller claimed that HSN was contacted and is issuing a full refund for the original cost of the items.

Many Ebay sellers of gold & silver go by the marking on the piece only.

But some are experienced sellers who carefully check each piece and sell a great product every time.


----------



## Gold

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-TROY-OZ-999-FINE-SiLVER-RARE-POURED-LOAF-BAR-w-One-KIND-Serial-Stamped-/110770100473?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ca6998f9


----------



## micronationcreation

Bargain...only 50% over spot.


----------



## micronationcreation

The seller must have a time machine too. (is that one of kadriver's?)


----------



## Claudie

Five years ago, hmm. Why would saying that make it more valuable? Maybe someone should explain to him that the serial number is also the date it was made... :|


----------



## Gold

i explained to him the serial number he refers to is actually the date it was poured and he should not lie about when and or where he acquired his items because there is plenty of that on ebay already. still waiting for the reply, nothing yet.


----------



## Gold

the seller of kadrivers bar never replied to my message asking him why he would lie about how long he had this bar but he has ended the auction, revised the listing and relisted it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-TROY-OZ-999-FINE-SiLVER-RARE-POURED-LOAF-BAR-w-One-KIND-Serial-Stamped-/110770634005?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ca71bd15


----------



## Claudie

I also asked him why he claimed it was 5 years old when the date was in the serial number :| 
Maybe he is starting to feel silly now with this many people telling him that he has been caught in a lie....
I am still kind of wondering why he thinks it is so rare. :roll:


----------



## butcher

The bar is art work, like jewelry, and it seems its price is reflecting that.


----------



## Gold

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320749263053 << this is where the bar was bought and it wasnt 5 years ago, http://www.ebay.com/itm/110770634005?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648 <<< this is the NEW, REVISED listing. LOL!!


----------



## niteliteone

Gold said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320749263053 << this is where the bar was bought and it wasnt 5 years ago, http://www.ebay.com/itm/110770634005?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648 <<< this is the NEW, REVISED listing. LOL!!



Hay kadriver,
You are now known as a great refiner on feebay also  
Keep up the great work 8) 
Someday I hope to be able to make fine silver bars myself. You have posted some great info on here for all to learn from.

Thank's
Tom C.


----------



## glondor

It is now on the forum http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=11977


----------



## jimmydolittle

Here is another eBay genius $225.00 for an ounce of silver?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-OZ-999-NEVER-RELEASED-SILVER-ART-BAR-IN-GOD-WE-TRUST-/160678705289?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2569327889

Here's one even better:http://www.ebay.com/itm/2oz-Engelhard-bar-old-pour-silver-loaf-/220886846995?_trksid=p4340.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DPI.WATCH%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D7%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4126980139024247974


----------



## rusty

Some god may come of that high priced silver auction the mint that produced the ingot does custom minting.



Northwest Territorial Mint.

Phone: 800-843-9854 (toll free) or 775-246-6000 -
Mon thru Fri, 7:00am to 5:00pm Pacific Time 
Fax: 775-246-6006 
e-mail: [email protected]

Mailing Address:
Northwest Territorial Mint
P.O. Box 2148
Auburn, WA 98071-2148

Physical Address:
Northwest Territorial Mint
80 East Airpark Vista Blvd
Dayton, NV 89403


----------



## joem

jimmydolittle said:


> Here is another eBay genius $225.00 for an ounce of silver?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-OZ-999-NEVER-RELEASED-SILVER-ART-BAR-IN-GOD-WE-TRUST-/160678705289?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2569327889
> 
> Here's one even better:http://www.ebay.com/itm/2oz-Engelhard-bar-old-pour-silver-loaf-/220886846995?_trksid=p4340.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DPI.WATCH%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D7%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4126980139024247974



And reserve is not met yet??
I think an old antique piece of silver had to be poured at the beginning of time to warrant such a price.


----------



## Gold

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220886846995?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 < the auction ended and still the reserve wasnt met. this proves what ive been told recently, an item is worth as much as someone is willing to pay for it. as much as i love silver i would NEVER pay that price per ounce!!


----------



## macfixer01

Currently at $315.59 for only 2 pounds of edge connector fingers plus another $12.50 to ship them. What are these bidders thinking???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280768626741

macfixer01


----------



## goldenchild

What am I missing here?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-Ounces-Go...223?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415f3951af


----------



## philddreamer

Hummmmm... :roll: 
Either their math is $400.00 off/Toz. or...


----------



## jimdoc

Something doesn't seem right about this;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320789410542

We all know they make fake everything.

Jim


----------



## Claudie

goldenchild said:


> What am I missing here?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-Ounces-Go...223?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415f3951af


If they are from Alaska, why would they be stamped New Zealand?


----------



## shaftsinkerawc

Sellers location is Australia. Must travel to Alaska for the short mining season.


----------



## niteliteone

After reading his Q & A it seems the gold hasn't even been mined yet. :shock: 

Quote from post:
A. New equipment will be purchased before year end. :shock: Setup completes in February, :shock: production through to August and then bars are sent to the smelter with final delivery in November. :shock: – See other photo’s for on the one ounce listing.

You need to read it all for yourself. Go to his other listings for more information too. :shock:

Tom C.


----------



## Claudie

niteliteone said:


> After reading his Q & A it seems the gold hasn't even been mined yet. :shock:
> 
> Quote from post:
> A. New equipment will be purchased before year end. :shock: Setup completes in February, :shock: production through to August and then bars are sent to the smelter with final delivery in November. :shock: – See other photo’s for on the one ounce listing.
> 
> You need to read it all for yourself. Go to his other listings for more information too. :shock:
> 
> Tom C.


....and now we know, the rest of the story. :|


----------



## kuma

Hi all , how are things ?
I hope all is well! :mrgreen: 



niteliteone said:


> After reading his Q & A it seems the gold hasn't even been mined yet. :shock:
> 
> Quote from post:
> A. New equipment will be purchased before year end. :shock: Setup completes in February, :shock: production through to August and then bars are sent to the smelter with final delivery in November. :shock: – See other photo’s for on the one ounce listing.
> 
> You need to read it all for yourself. Go to his other listings for more information too. :shock:
> 
> Tom C.



And this from the post , 
"Q. If there is a delay in production, how can my risk be reduced?
A. Depending on quantity you only need to make a part payment and the balance on delivery."

I think your right! :shock: Heres my theory ;
They want to sell these bars now , and get at least _some_ cash in for them. They're selling them well below spot , which would shift more faster , bringing in more cash sooner. They then use this money to buy said equipment (before year end). They start mining their claim in february (or later if it goes tit's up) , then mine through to august with every intention of finding your pre-paid-for gold.
The image is for illustration purposes only.
How did I do?
Chickens? Eggs? :lol: 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris

(Edited spelling :mrgreen: )


----------



## butcher

Maybe you will just get chicken shells next winter.


----------



## kuma

Hi all , how are tricks ?
I hope all is well!



butcher said:


> Maybe you will just get chicken shells next winter.



For sure! :lol: 

All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## macfixer01

Here's an unusual one. Apparently he's claiming these old hard drive platters contain gold? It makes no sense to me why they would though since it has no ferromagnetic properties I know of. I'm guessing he never tested with Stannous, and it seems to me an acid test alone isn't really valid unless you already know it's a gold-containing alloy. I'm thinking the coating on the platters could act similar to 10K in terms of what concentration of AR will dissolve it, yet contain no gold at all correct?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300626125810

macfixer01


----------



## goldenchild

Think there might be 31 grams of karated 10k here?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/510-grams-1...722?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f107457aa


----------



## goldsilverpro

goldenchild said:


> Think there might be 31 grams of karated 10k here?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/510-grams-1...722?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f107457aa



Isn't there a lot of stainless on those? To those on the forum that process them, what do they run per pound or kilo?.


----------



## philddreamer

When I buy GF, I always use the formula:
1/20th x .375k x grams = grams of 24k.
In this case, .05 x .375k x 510g = 9.56g 24k

So, 9.56 24k x 54.63/24k spot = $522.33, if my math is right.

I bought some GF today & that's how I calculated.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, please.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## glondor

Seems right to me Phil. I would minus 12% for wear and look at 8.4 ish grams to recover. A little less for all 10k, (10%) and a little more for all 14k (14%). Higher K is of course softer and wears faster. I think it is more than fair to try to evaluate the wear on an item, after all the wear is not on the base metals. 

I looked at your formula again and see you discount it by dropping the karat value to 9k. Another nice way to deduct as I think if any jewelry manufacturer were to cheat a bit I imagine it would be on gold filled or rolled gold products. I don't think it would account fully for wear but it is heading towards a more truthful value for sure. 

Edit for additional comment


----------



## Oz

philddreamer said:


> When I buy GF, I always use the formula:
> 1/20th x .375k x grams = grams of 24k.
> In this case, .05 x .375k x 510g = 9.56g 24k
> 
> So, 9.56 24k x 54.63/24k spot = $522.33, if my math is right.


Watch bands are a special case as it is only the caps that are gold fill. The rest is typically stainless as GSP pointed out. Gold fill watchbands are one of the lowest yield per pound/kilo gold fill items you can find.


----------



## qst42know

> Gold fill watchbands are one of the lowest yield per pound/kilo gold fill items you can find.



That's true and watch bands and rings are subjected to the most wear, worn close to the skin and rubbed on everything, but I just recently found two pair of eyeglasses that might beat that.

One marked "1/100 10kGF" and the other marked "1/200 10kGF". These are the lowest fractions I have found still marked gold filled.


----------



## goldenchild

philddreamer said:


> When I buy GF, I always use the formula:
> 1/20th x .375k x grams = grams of 24k.
> In this case, .05 x .375k x 510g = 9.56g 24k
> 
> So, 9.56 24k x 54.63/24k spot = $522.33, if my math is right.
> 
> I bought some GF today & that's how I calculated.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, please.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Phil



This formula is good for other jewelry like pins, cufflinks, rings and so on. But like Oz has mentioned watchbands are a special case in that only the caps are gold filled. Here is the forumla I use and am spot on in the high 90 percentile.

After doing probably hundreds of pound of GF watchbands I have come to the conclusion that the watch caps make up about 30% of the bands total weight (bot mens and womens). And the most common by far is 1/20 10k. So...

510 x .3 = 153g (caps)

153 x .05 = 7.65g (10k karated gold)

7.65 * .417 = 3.19g (pure gold)

3.19 * 54 = $172.26

So the pure gold in this lot would be worth about $172.26 keeping in mind that this is if the bands were in PERFECT condition. I suspect that this is why the bands go for so much on ebay. Calculations are being made including the stainless steel weight on the bands.


----------



## philddreamer

Gentlemen, thank you for adding the extra details & sharing your expertize!

I have a regular costumer & she separates the GF shells from the watchbands before I buy them.
She buys 18 gal's plastic containers with assorted jewelry & she separates the karat, GF & others & makes it easier for me to test.

I make sure of the weight % of gold, & karat of the GF or GP & then I "adjust" my formula accordingly. :mrgreen: 

WOW, & I thought the 1/40th I saw the other day was the thinnest!

Phil


----------



## jimmydolittle

I just found this precious gem!http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-NUGGET-JEWELERY-REFINING-SCRAP-19-3-GRAMS-/330645284590?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfbfea6ee


----------



## patnor1011

Too much of a quartz comes for a price of gold in this auction.


----------



## jimmydolittle

Exactly, I estimate there may be 4.5 grams in it, but that may be high.


----------



## jimdoc

I threw a low bid on these Maple Leaf coins earlier before I left for work. One of the sellers same group of 10 coins went for $202 the day before so I went a little higher to see what happens.

When I got home from work I see that I won the auction at $235.50 and the seller marked the item as payment received one minute later. I emailed them asking why they marked it paid and they sent me a response saying they would send an invoice. They did but it was through paypal and not through Ebay.

I have been burned by sellers for not following Ebays stupid rules before, so I refused to pay them unless I get the invoice payable through Ebay. Has anybody else heard of anything like this? Is it a scam from the start, or a stupid seller? 
Item # is 270861309206 if the link doesn't work.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270861309206

Edit;
I see that the seller sent the invoice through paypal minutes after the auction ended, what I thought was a response from the was a reminder notice. Sounds like a scam to me.

Jim


----------



## kelly

Jim,
I'd be nervous, the seller has zero feedback and HE ended the auction("This listing was ended by the seller because the item was sold.") . Why would a seller end the auction, especially when the price is less than spot for the silver alone? Do what you need to cover your arse.
K


----------



## jimdoc

kelly said:


> Jim,
> I'd be nervous, the seller has zero feedback and HE ended the auction("This listing was ended by the seller because the item was sold.") . Why would a seller end the auction, especially when the price is less than spot for the silver alone? Do what you need to cover your arse.
> K



I don't see that the seller ended the auction early, that is another red flag, it just says that I was the winner. I told them I refuse to pay for it unless it goes through Ebay. I bid on another auction recently for a 2008 100 Ameros, item #280770077544 when the seller had a zero feedback. Got the coin pretty cheap, well cheaper than the original selling price. And all his sales seem to be with positive feedback so far up to 16 now.
I don't worry about zero feedback when it is through Ebay, but I don't trust this seller's actions.

Thanks. Jim


----------



## MysticColby

I'd like to point out that his product information is copy/paste from wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Silver_Maple_Leaf)
it gets fishier!
also, he has too many 9's. he has "99.9999 fine" while that coin (and his description) have "99.99% silver"
It does seem fishy, but I just can't see where the scam would be.


----------



## jimmydolittle

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Refining-Vacuum-Assisted-Filter-/180765929148?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a167d2ebc

Who knew a few plumbing pieces could be so valuable?


----------



## kuma

Hi all , how are things?
I hope all is well! :mrgreen: 



jimmydolittle said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Refining-Vacuum-Assisted-Filter-/180765929148?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a167d2ebc
> 
> Who knew a few plumbing pieces could be so valuable?



On the face of it , it almost seems genius , I love the simplicity.
_But_ , what are the chances of loosing values to the vacuum here ? I would think that inverting the piece for the vacuum attachment would greatly reduce the risk , maybe even eliminate it , or am I missing somthing? :roll: giggles :mrgreen: 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris




(Edited , forgot to add illustrative masterpiece :lol: )


----------



## darshevo

jimdoc said:


> kelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim,
> I'd be nervous, the seller has zero feedback and HE ended the auction("This listing was ended by the seller because the item was sold.") . Why would a seller end the auction, especially when the price is less than spot for the silver alone? Do what you need to cover your arse.
> K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that the seller ended the auction early, that is another red flag, it just says that I was the winner. I told them I refuse to pay for it unless it goes through Ebay. I bid on another auction recently for a 2008 100 Ameros, item #280770077544 when the seller had a zero feedback. Got the coin pretty cheap, well cheaper than the original selling price. And all his sales seem to be with positive feedback so far up to 16 now.
> I don't worry about zero feedback when it is through Ebay, but I don't trust this seller's actions.
> 
> Thanks. Jim
Click to expand...


Amusingly in a week or 2 you could open a complaint stating you paid for the item and never received it being as he clicked the item paid button


----------



## jimdoc

I told them to unmark it as paid so I can pay through Ebay. They did so I paid for it.
Now I just have to wait and see if I get them, and that they are real.
At least now they will be covered by Ebay if there is a problem.
That marking it paid when it wasn't was weird.

They are probably unhappy that they went so cheap. They should have sold or bought some other stuff first to get some feedback first before listing precious metal items.

Jim


----------



## Palladium

Heres the link the seller gave me :arrow: 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7EUUW6XFWs[/youtube]


----------



## Oz

I could only bear watching the first half of the video. Truly sad from what I saw.


----------



## macfixer01

kuma said:


> Hi all , how are things?
> I hope all is well! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> jimmydolittle said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Refining-Vacuum-Assisted-Filter-/180765929148?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a167d2ebc
> 
> Who knew a few plumbing pieces could be so valuable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the face of it , it almost seems genius , I love the simplicity.
> _But_ , what are the chances of loosing values to the vacuum here ? I would think that inverting the piece for the vacuum attachment would greatly reduce the risk , maybe even eliminate it , or am I missing somthing? :roll: giggles :mrgreen:
> All the best and kind regards ,
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> (Edited , forgot to add illustrative masterpiece :lol: )
Click to expand...



Well I watched through the video and I believe for as simple as it is, it isn't bad. I initially had the same thought as you though, that the vacuum source would grab some of the values if they managed to get through what turned out to be a tripled coffee filter. In the video though you can see there is a central drain tube inside which extends down several inches past the branch where the vacuum is attached.

macfixer01


----------



## kuma

Hi all , how are tricks today?
I hope all is well!



macfixer01 said:


> Well I watched through the video and I believe for as simple as it is, it isn't bad. I initially had the same thought as you though, that the vacuum source would grab some of the values if they managed to get through what turned out to be a tripled coffee filter. In the video though you can see there is a central drain tube inside which extends down several inches past the branch where the vacuum is attached.
> 
> macfixer01



Ah O.K. that makes sense! :mrgreen: 
My thinking with regards to the possibility of losing values here was when filtering the AuCl solution prior to precipitation , would it have been pulled down through the vacuum pipe. 
I did watch the video until about halfway through , but I wasn't sure if it was really going anywhere and I wanted to save internet credit.
I guess I should have stuck that one out! :lol: 
I do like the idea though , it's deffinatly something else I'll consider when I finaly get the chance to build myself a lab , 8) 
Thanks for the heads up on that one Macfixer!
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris

(Edited to correct error)


----------



## jimdoc

jimdoc said:


> I threw a low bid on these Maple Leaf coins earlier before I left for work. One of the sellers same group of 10 coins went for $202 the day before so I went a little higher to see what happens.
> 
> When I got home from work I see that I won the auction at $235.50 and the seller marked the item as payment received one minute later. I emailed them asking why they marked it paid and they sent me a response saying they would send an invoice. They did but it was through paypal and not through Ebay.
> 
> I have been burned by sellers for not following Ebays stupid rules before, so I refused to pay them unless I get the invoice payable through Ebay. Has anybody else heard of anything like this? Is it a scam from the start, or a stupid seller?
> Item # is 270861309206 if the link doesn't work.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270861309206
> 
> Edit;
> I see that the seller sent the invoice through paypal minutes after the auction ended, what I thought was a response from the was a reminder notice. Sounds like a scam to me.
> 
> Jim



Well this seller turned out to be a scammer. Ebay sided for him stating that he provided a tracking number proving delivery. I had to ask them for the tracking number, and find out that it was sent to the wrong address, probably on purpose just to get the tracking number, and probably an empty box of course. A big waste of time. Hopefully Ebay refunds me after I send them proof that it was not delivered to my house. He probably scammed every one of his buyers. He even sent the package before it was payed for. Ebay really needs to get with it on dealing with problems, they really are tough to deal with.

Jim


----------



## ps2fixer

Ebay is not only feebay but also scambay....

I bought 30 oz of fake sivler engelhard coins, had them tested by the local coin dealer, and 15+ things pointed to them being 100% fake including weight and size (bigger but were under weight compaired to real ones). I messaged the seller that they had 24 hours to reply and refund or i'm reporting the item, well something happened, ebay removed all of their listed items, and the seller didn't reply so I reported it as item not as described (it said .999 silver, which it isn't) and it was hard to find where to report the item, ended up in the resolution center and NO other reference for it anywhere else. About a week later my email reads that the SELLER refunded the money to me, which is really odd since there is no request to send the fake coins back, which is normally required with tracking proof. After a month (a week or so from now) I plan to cut one of the coins in half since I have my $900 back and no requirements to send them back. Guessing they are copper, local coin shop is interested in buying them at copper value to show their customers the fakes and show how poor ebay is for buying PMs.

Good luck and don't give up, worse case, involve the police since it is fraud.


----------



## macfixer01

This looked interesting, maybe some additional income from those processing gold plated pocket watches? Not sure if rolled or filled can be adequately processed in a cell to get all the gold? Anyway this Ebay seller in New Jersey is advertising that he will buy the remains of pocket watch cases, AFTER they've already been reverse-electroplated to remove the gold. No idea what he pays, but it says any condition and top dollar paid. I assume that they'd be mainly copper by that point?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130612647061

macfixer01


----------



## goldenchild

I dont see how those type of pocket watches could be processed with a cell.


----------



## timmadsen

> macfixer01This looked interesting, maybe some additional income from those processing gold plated pocket watches? Not sure if rolled or filled can be adequately processed in a cell to get all the gold? Anyway this Ebay seller in New Jersey is advertising that he will buy the remains of pocket watch cases, AFTER they've already been reverse-electroplated to remove the gold. No idea what he pays, but it says any condition and top dollar paid. I assume that they'd be mainly copper by that point?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130612647061
> 
> macfixer01



I recognize the photo in that listing. I almost bid on an auction with that pictures selling cases, the reason I didn't bid was the picture looked like there wasn't much gold left on the cases. Now maybe someone is just using someone else's photo. ? Or maybe someone wants to buy cheap cases that have had the gold removed and resell them as if they still have gold on them ? hes the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCRAP-GOLD-...2201451?pt=Pocket_Watches&hash=item336ecc186b

if you look at what the guy has been buying he definately is buying gold plated items, so i must assume he is reverse EP them. odd that he wants to buy watch cases that have already been reverse electroplated.


----------



## goldenchild

Those cases always sell at a premium on ebay. I don't even bother going after them on anymore. Knowing that those types of cases go for so much on ebay maybe he plans on electroplating them and reselling on ebay. You can plate many cases with a tiny bit of gold.


----------



## macfixer01

Another wtf? auction. He's selling 3.4 Grams of something gold-looking, nothing to indicate what the karat or percentage is. Spot price is down today but this would still have to be between 15K-16K to be worth $120. I told him he was wasting his time listing it with no indication of the gold content. He told me it was none of my business and called me an A**hole. About what I expected considering his recent feedback.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250947693629

macfixer01


----------



## macfixer01

goldenchild said:


> Those cases always sell at a premium on ebay. I don't even bother going after them on anymore. Knowing that those types of cases go for so much on ebay maybe he plans on electroplating them and reselling on ebay. You can plate many cases with a tiny bit of gold.




Yeah that was the only thing that concerned me is that he might be replating them, except it says any condition? If they're bent or have the spring steel clip broken out for example, they wouldn't be reusable. Maybe he's buying them for copper scrap, and hoping an occasional one may be silver? It's not likely someone stripping old would miss that though. I've pretty much given up on watches too, estimates of the weight proportion of the works and non-gold parts are never that accurate since there is so much variety.

macfixer01


----------



## goldenchild

macfixer01 said:


> Yeah that was the only thing that concerned me is that he might be replating them, except it says any condition? If they're bent or have the spring steel clip broken out for example, they wouldn't be reusable.
> 
> macfixer01



I believe watch cases on ebay are actually being bought more for scrapping than resell. So bent and missing pieces wouldnt make a difference. I also think that the cases go for so much because of ignorance. Some may know that these cases contain more gold than the more typical gold filled scrap and so the bidding wars ensue. Another case of knowing just enough to be dangerous.


----------



## patnor1011

I know that there are crazy people out there on ebay sometimes. This auction however feels like insult to mankind. :lol: :lol: :evil: 
Price of gold (as I am typing this) is 55$/1 gram (or 35.12£)


----------



## goldenchild




----------



## kuma

Bwaahahahahaha!!! :lol: (I'm sorry but I couldnt resist , that's brilliant!! :mrgreen: )


----------



## Smack

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-LBS-1-OZ-COMPUTER-FINGERS-SCRAP-PROCESSING-/110791317081?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cbad5659

Fingers? I think not.


----------



## glondor

RE: Fingers>>>>>>>> By Ebay standards that is actually a good price. They are $100 + per pound usually on Ebay. Still overpriced though...


----------



## jimdoc

glondor said:


> RE: Fingers>>>>>>>> By Ebay standards that is actually a good price. They are $100 + per pound usually on Ebay. Still overpriced though...



Did you check the picture?

Jim


----------



## Aristo

Someone will be getting the finger alright. :x


----------



## glondor

Hmmm I see they are quite uniform. I cannot tell from the picture what exactly they are from. The photo is not that great. Please advise otherwise if you know what they are.


----------



## jimdoc

They look like they may not have any gold at all to me. It is hard to tell with that photo, and I think the crappy photo is intentional.

Jim


----------



## glondor

More preprocessed fingers?


----------



## qst42know

I see copper. 

Perhaps these were professionally cyanide stripped? 

Then sell the remains for big fat eBay bucks.

Defective moral compass I'd guess.


----------



## macfixer01

Smack said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-LBS-1-OZ-COMPUTER-FINGERS-SCRAP-PROCESSING-/110791317081?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cbad5659
> 
> Fingers? I think not.





I noticed this auction too, they appear to be circuit board trimmings from the manufacturing process. They're not fingers in the sense we know them since they're not meant to be contacts. Also the coverage area is smaller and they wouldn't contain as much gold as fingers. Just another potential Ebay ripoff for the unwary.

macfixer01


----------



## eeTHr

They look like small narrow circuit boards, with 3 holes on one end, and a notch on the other.

I looked at the wording again, and I noticed that the seller doesn't say "gold" anywhere. He just says "scrap," and "metal." :?:


----------



## niteliteone

But he does clearly state "gold fingers from motherboards" leading one to beleive they are something they are not.

Oh no not another deceptive feebay seller. :shock: 

Tom C.


----------



## darshevo

Here is another he sold at about the same price, but with much more of the material:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120812977302

Buyer left good feedback, I wonder if that was before or after they processed? :mrgreen:


----------



## eeTHr

niteliteone said:


> But he does clearly state "gold fingers from motherboards" leading one to beleive they are something they are not.
> 
> Oh no not another deceptive feebay seller. :shock:
> 
> Tom C.




It just says "COMPUTER FINGERS FOR SCRAP PROCESSING," at the top title, and below in the large font it says, "FINGERS THAT HAVE BEEN REMOVED FROM MOTHERBOARDS."

Maybe he is reading the forum, and changed it.

"Fingers" from "motherboards"? Maybe they were clipped off a digital clock "motherboard," but I dont see any card-edge fingers on those.

And now he's selling more!

:?:


----------



## macfixer01

If you liked that auction how about this one? If you can figure out what exactly he's selling 40 Grams of for $1875 then you should win a prize. When I first read it I thought it said Recovered Fillings, and I was thinking of dental caps so the picture really confused me. Then I realized the word was filings, which one expects would be coarse dust as if from a file, grinder, or saw. The picture is apparently the actual vials of gold for sale, and also what he says is an equivalently weighted gold bar for comparison. The "Recovered Filings" don't appear to be recovered at all. They actually seem to be the same fake gold flakes being sold everywhere on Ebay, and to me the PAMP gold bar looks to be no more than maybe a 5 Gram specimen? I have some of their one ounce bars and even with those the bar fills much more of the cutout area in the card. Besides PAMP doesn't make a 40 Gram that I know of. Of course he's a 0 feedback new seller as of 12/01/11. Otherwise I bet we could find the auction where he bought these flakes on Ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120825521312

macfixer01


----------



## joem

macfixer01 said:


> If you liked that auction how about this one? If you can figure out what exactly he's selling 40 Grams of for $1875 then you should win a prize. When I first read it I thought it said Recovered Fillings, and I was thinking of dental caps so the picture really confused me. Then I realized the word was filings, which one expects would be coarse dust as if from a file, grinder, or saw. The picture is apparently the actual vials of gold for sale, and also what he says is an equivalently weighted gold bar for comparison. The "Recovered Filings" don't appear to be recovered at all. They actually seem to be the same fake gold flakes being sold everywhere on Ebay, and to me the PAMP gold bar looks to be no more than maybe a 5 Gram specimen? I have some of their one ounce bars and even with those the bar fills much more of the cutout area in the card. Besides PAMP doesn't make a 40 Gram that I know of. Of course he's a 0 feedback new seller as of 12/01/11. Otherwise I bet we could find the auction where he bought these flakes on Ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120825521312
> 
> macfixer01



three facts that don't actually relate to the item and actual gold.

here I will rewrite it

Approximately 40 grams of recovered gold COLOURED filings OF SOME SORT OF METAL. For comparison, the picture includes gold COLOURED filings available WHEN MELTED in this auction to an equivalently SOME UNKNOWN METAL THAT BY COINCIDENCE IS THE SAME AS THE weighted gold COLOURED bar. Price reduced to correlate with the recent downturn in gold markets this week BECAUSE I WANT YOU THINK IT'S ACTUAL GOLD WITHOUT SAYING SO AND STATING THE MARKET DOWNTURN WILL REMOVE YOUR RATIONAL THINKING AND SCARE YOU INTO MAKING AN IMPULSE ONLINE PURCHASE. 
HOPE I CAN TAKE YOUR MONEY FROM YOU AT THE END OF THIS USELESS AUCTION AND DISSAPEAR AND START ANOTHER NEW ZERO RATING AUCTION.


----------



## philddreamer

How about the Q's & A's :
"Q: Hello The seller, I am interested in buy this your item so give me back your private email to talk. this is my private email [email protected] i await your private email to talk

A: I am only interested in conducting transactions through e-bay. Thanks!"

HAH!


----------



## philddreamer

No one took the bait!!! :mrgreen: 

Here's another one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHOLESALE-500-GOLD-FLAKE-VIALS-40-GRAMS-SILVER-LEAF-/270785149394?_trksid=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC.NPJS%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUA%26otn%3D5%26pmod%3D120825521312%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4887309253099905176


----------



## Gold

I SENT THE GUY THIS LASTNIGHT- "i dont understand why you think someone is gonna give a guy with 0 feedback almost 2k of their hard earned cash for something that doesnt even contain any precious metals. also didnt know PAMP made a 40 gram bar either. i guess you learn something new everyday. maybe ill start selling this foil and rip off a few people. on second thought i like my sleep too much and anyone with a conscious would net try to misrepresent their items to gain profits from uninformed customers who probably have no idea what you are selling in the first place. i strongly urge you to end this auction while you can before you cause yourself and others harm." 

THIS IS WHAT I GOT IN RETURN- "This is my 1st time using e-bay. Local gold buyers were only offering me $1500 so I thought I could get closer to market value on e-bay. Not sure why you think this is a scam. That is a one gram PAMP bar. These gold filings are not as dense as the bar so take up a little more space - that's why 1 gram looks bigger, but still only weighs one gram. "


----------



## goldenchild

I think these deceptive pieces of trash are taking advantage of gold’s recent plummet to unload their junk. They are taking advantage of the uninformed’ desire to get gold while it’s low. If you haven’t noticed, these “gold foil” auctions are flooding the gold section of ebay right now. Scammers get me particularly angry. Hopefully what they put out in the world comes back 100 fold.


----------



## kuma

Hello all , how are things?
I hope all is well! :mrgreen: 



eeTHr said:


> niteliteone said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he does clearly state "gold fingers from motherboards" leading one to beleive they are something they are not.
> 
> Oh no not another deceptive feebay seller. :shock:
> 
> Tom C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just says "COMPUTER FINGERS FOR SCRAP PROCESSING," at the top title, and below in the large font it says, "FINGERS THAT HAVE BEEN REMOVED FROM MOTHERBOARDS."
> 
> Maybe he is reading the forum, and changed it.
> 
> "Fingers" from "motherboards"? Maybe they were clipped off a digital clock "motherboard," but I dont see any card-edge fingers on those.
> 
> And now he's selling more!
> 
> :?:
Click to expand...



I'm not saying that this seller isn't full of it , but it came as a supprise to me that the bigger load of computers that I picked up a couple of months back had fingers on the motherboards , although they weren't attached to anything ;

http://tinyurl.com/3turos2

http://tinyurl.com/3nzkl6k

They are out there! :mrgreen: 
All the very best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## darshevo

kuma said:


> I'm not saying that this seller isn't full of it , but it came as a supprise to me that the bigger load of computers that I picked up a couple of months back had fingers on the motherboards , although they weren't attached to anything ;
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3turos2
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3nzkl6k
> 
> They are out there! :mrgreen:
> All the very best and kind regards ,
> Chris



I love those 240/260 dell boards. Those expansion riser fingers make a nice bonus


----------



## macfixer01

Gold said:


> I SENT THE GUY THIS LASTNIGHT- "i dont understand why you think someone is gonna give a guy with 0 feedback almost 2k of their hard earned cash for something that doesnt even contain any precious metals. also didnt know PAMP made a 40 gram bar either. i guess you learn something new everyday. maybe ill start selling this foil and rip off a few people. on second thought i like my sleep too much and anyone with a conscious would net try to misrepresent their items to gain profits from uninformed customers who probably have no idea what you are selling in the first place. i strongly urge you to end this auction while you can before you cause yourself and others harm."
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I GOT IN RETURN- "This is my 1st time using e-bay. Local gold buyers were only offering me $1500 so I thought I could get closer to market value on e-bay. Not sure why you think this is a scam. That is a one gram PAMP bar. These gold filings are not as dense as the bar so take up a little more space - that's why 1 gram looks bigger, but still only weighs one gram. "





Yeah I see he re-wrote the description when he relisted the auction, but it looks like that auction closed unsold also. He stated the vials shown contain 1 gram of gold and the bar is 1 Gram for comparison (the whole auction being for approximately 40 Grams). Gotta love that world approximately, it can cover a world of sins! Obviously they aren't filings or dust, since they aren't dense enough. For the same reason they really aren't likely something he recovered. He'd be crazy to go to the trouble of turning it into flake himself then list it for over $200 under spot, so that's misleading. They look the same as all the other gold-colored flakes sold in vials on Ebay. The only question still remaining is are they real 24K gold? I sure wouldn't take a chance on it.

macfixer01


----------



## goldenchild

I saw this auction and had to immediately come here. Tell me if you were as shocked after reading the description.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300639211985

P.S. I contacted the seller about this auction


----------



## bigjohn

"Unknown Total Amount of FINAL Gold Content 
contains traces of nitric acid ( please wash )"

Thant sums it all up. :roll:


----------



## Anonymous

If it contains traces of nitric,then he didn't remove any of the gold.If anything,the percentage of gold-to-base metals is higher.


----------



## darshevo

Isn't the nitric used as a quick test to determine if its real, or does that only work on silver?


----------



## Anonymous

darshevo said:


> Isn't the nitric used as a quick test to determine if its real,


Yes


darshevo said:


> or does that only work on silver?


Nitric will fully dissolve Silver,and base metals,so I do not believe you differentiate between the two,when using nitic as a testing solution.


----------



## Harold_V

mic said:


> Nitric will fully dissolve Silver,and base metals,so I do not believe you differentiate between the two,when using nitic as a testing solution.


Not exactly true. If you're testing sterling or even coin silver, the resulting solution will have but a hint of blue or green color, and the surface, after a drop has been applied, tends to turn a rather dark cream color. You can ascertain if it's silver, or not, assuming you have any doubts, by adding a crystal of salt, or a drop of HCl, which will yield the familiar silver chloride precipitate. 

Needless to say, a more reliable test for silver is Schwerter's solution. 

Harold


----------



## goldenchild

When I contacted the seller I told him that the "traces of nitric" could be a huge liability for him. This is what he wrote back:

"YOU OBVIOUSLY DONT KNOW HOW TO READ WELL. **TRACES** OF NITRIC FROM TESTING FOR SOLID GOLD NOT RECOVERED AT ALL LIKE STATED IN THE LISTING 

YOU ARE NOW BAND FROM MY AUCTIONS
HAVE A GREAT DAY"

I see nothing mentioned about testing. I've also been banned (or put in a band?) from his auctions. Oh woe is me  

Someone has also bid. I guess they got nervous about his refiner calling him back.


----------



## Harold_V

What will you be playing in this band? Saxophone?

Harold


----------



## Anonymous

I thought you guys would have a field day with this one.Make sure and look at his feedback!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4in-DREDGE-CONCENTRATE-GOLD-PANNING-40LB-NUGGET-BUCKET-1-OUNCE-GOLD-/180664768751?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a107598ef


----------



## philddreamer

$4,000.00 for an ounce of gold... :shock: 
But then again, "its back breaking work!!!
"GOLD PROSPECTING IS NOT EASY, AND EVERY POUND TOOK LOTS OF HARD WORK. THE PLACES WE GO TO PROSPECT ARE REMOTE AREAS THAT MOST PEOPLE DON'T KNOW ABOUT OR CAN'T GET TO, AND ARE ONLY ACCESSIBLE BY FOOT. THAT WAY WE GET TO WORK OVER AREAS THAT HAVE HOPEFULLY NEVER BEEN TOUCHED. IT MAKES FOR SOME GOOD GOLD, BUT LOTS OF BACK BREAKING WORK." :roll: 

I guess that makes the ounce worth $4,000.00... :roll: 
NOT TO ME!!! :mrgreen: 

Phil


----------



## joem

Yeah. lift, carry, haul up and down stairs, scrap, and tear apart and sort 10000 computers to get 1 oz of gold is still worth going rate. This is a sparkle sale.


----------



## Anonymous

joem said:


> Yeah. lift, carry, haul up and down stairs, scrap, and tear apart and sort 10000 computers to get 1 oz of gold is still worth going rate. This is a sparkle sale


This is true,but don't forget you can pick up an ounce on kitco for $1615


----------



## silversaddle1

joem said:


> Yeah. lift, carry, haul up and down stairs, scrap, and tear apart and sort 10000 computers to get 1 oz of gold is still worth going rate. This is a sparkle sale.




What are you trying to say here?

Have you even stripped 10,000 computers? :lol:


----------



## joem

silversaddle1 said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. lift, carry, haul up and down stairs, scrap, and tear apart and sort 10000 computers to get 1 oz of gold is still worth going rate. This is a sparkle sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to say here?
> 
> Have you even stripped 10,000 computers? :lol:
Click to expand...

Sometimes I feel like I have, and I can't bear to strip down another.
But my comment was sarcasm directed at the 4 grand auction.
:lol:
edit for spelling


----------



## darshevo

Not to play devils advocate, as the price listed for the cons is crazy, but I did buy a flat rate box from this seller last summer (I was bringing home a ton of cons, but no color. Wanted to try something semi guaranteed to see if it was just me) and I got a gram and a half out of a $40 lot (thinking 3 lbs, but might have been a bit more) and thats just panning, no concentrator, blue bowl, miller table action yet. 

4k for an Oz is crazy tho


----------



## macfixer01

darshevo said:


> Not to play devils advocate, as the price listed for the cons is crazy, but I did buy a flat rate box from this seller last summer (I was bringing home a ton of cons, but no color. Wanted to try something semi guaranteed to see if it was just me) and I got a gram and a half out of a $40 lot (thinking 3 lbs, but might have been a bit more) and thats just panning, no concentrator, blue bowl, miller table action yet.
> 
> 4k for an Oz is crazy tho





Just guessing of course but I would hope that means he salted an additional ounce on top of whatever already existed in the cons? At that price he could certainly afford to!

Macfixer01


----------



## goldenchild

Is it just me or is this as blatant as a scam as I think it is? A bit fishy at the least I think.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-filled...t=Vintage_Costume_Jewelry&hash=item2a179f56b9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-filled...t=Vintage_Costume_Jewelry&hash=item2a179e423a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-filled...t=Vintage_Costume_Jewelry&hash=item2a179d557e


----------



## joem

At first I did not notice anything in the first auction but after the second and third I have to wonder if the person has three identical sets. Maybe.


----------



## macfixer01

joem said:


> At first I did not notice anything in the first auction but after the second and third I have to wonder if the person has three identical sets. Maybe.





I don't see it as a red flag. Each auction has some items in common like the belt buckle, and some different items than the others. Looks like maybe they just had 3 of some of the items and divided them up among the sets to appeal to more buyers? If someone wanted them for wearing instead of scrap they'd be more concerned about what exactly the items were, and not getting duplicates might be more important to them. As scrap though we'd only be concerned about the PM content and total weight.

macfixer01


----------



## HigginsMechanical

goldenchild said:


> Is it just me or is this as blatant as a scam as I think it is? A bit fishy at the least I think.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-filled...t=Vintage_Costume_Jewelry&hash=item2a179f56b9
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-filled...t=Vintage_Costume_Jewelry&hash=item2a179e423a
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-filled...t=Vintage_Costume_Jewelry&hash=item2a179d557e




The seller's last 7 completed auctions were for nearly the same exact items, 5 of which were won by "m**n" and that buyer placed 2nd in the other 2 auctions. If you then scroll down further in the seller's feedback, skipping 4 or 5 auctions, there are more auctions of the same items.

Maybe the seller might have bought out some inventory from a jeweler or wholesaler and is selling it off as scrap? Seller has +/- 36 feedback, all positive and all in the last 12 months.

Hmmm.... :?:


----------



## goldenchild

Talk about getting carried away...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220921448539?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Smack

Precious metal prices can fall but ebay buyers will lag behind it and keep paying the higher prices.


----------



## Anonymous

I found this earlier today....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110801919479&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
They originally started the auction at $50,until I wrote them and told them they had less than $1 worth of gold.......so they lowered the buy it now to $35 :roll:


----------



## kdbarker

mic said:


> I found this earlier today....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110801919479&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> They originally started the auction at $50,until I wrote them and told them they had less than $1 worth of gold.......so they lowered the buy it now to $35 :roll:



That is funny! Its now down to $30 
The title says "scrap gold"... where is the gold???? I think someone would have a valid dispute if they bought these by just reading the title. I should put up for aution a hand full of dirt from my back yard and call it "gold", because technically there will be "some" amount of elemental gold in it.
Keith


----------



## butcher

kdbarker, 
I should put up for auction a hand full of dirt from my back yard and call it "gold", because technically there will be "some" amount of elemental gold in it.
Keith


I have seen just that thing on eBay before, but they sell a lot more than a hand full, sometimes they say it is old mining slag loaded with gold, or black sands, or just rock rich in gold (we just sell (fools?) gold, contents may vary with batches sold),
What is funny, many times they get good feed back from the fools who buy the fools gold. 

By the way I have some very heavy rings for sell, they look like 14k, and are real yellow gold color, I will be willing to part with them really cheap how about half the price of the real yellow gold, bid starts as soon as someone bids, shipping will be determined after auction, but it will not cost much more than item is worth, better hurry and get your bid in before someone else beats you out of this once in a lifetime deal, and just because we want our customers to be pleased I will throw in some real yellow colored, with gold earrings for free.


----------



## slickdogg

butcher said:


> I should put up for aution a hand full of dirt from my back yard and call it "gold



butcher you just gave me an idea.....
im going to start gathering dirt from my back yard,
and take scrap gold plated jewlery,
grind it up
and mix it up in the dirt .

I wonder if ill get good feed back or perhalps even better, 
repeat customers. :lol: :lol: 


im kidding i wouldnt be able to sleep at night knowing i was scamming people.


----------



## butcher

It is like the ole story of the tortus and the hare, the honest man is the slow turtle, but you know what he croses the finish line.


----------



## macfixer01

kdbarker said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this earlier today....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110801919479&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> They originally started the auction at $50,until I wrote them and told them they had less than $1 worth of gold.......so they lowered the buy it now to $35 :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is funny! Its now down to $30
> The title says "scrap gold"... where is the gold???? I think someone would have a valid dispute if they bought these by just reading the title. I should put up for aution a hand full of dirt from my back yard and call it "gold", because technically there will be "some" amount of elemental gold in it.
> Keith
Click to expand...




The cards have electronics inside them so there are gold plated contacts on the other sides that aren't shown. It's not all that large a surface area though.


----------



## goldsilverpro

I just sent one of those cards back to Direct TV. I glanced at the gold on the other side and would guess it might have covered an area about 1/2" x 1/2" or a little smaller. That's 2.7 sq.in. If the gold is 10 microinches thick (it's probably less than that), that's a total gold value of 43 cents for the 11 cards.


----------



## HigginsMechanical

goldenchild said:


> Talk about getting carried away...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220921448539?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




Unbelievable.... The watch bands still have the stainless steel backs, so there is maybe 20% total weight of most likely 1/20th 10k gold filled pm's. So, 915g x .20= 183g of 1/20th 10k gold filled at a current spot of $1,565.50= $192.00 at spot price. They paid the seller $1,035!! :roll:


----------



## patnor1011

HigginsMechanical said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about getting carried away...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220921448539?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable.... The watch bands still have the stainless steel backs, so there is maybe 20% total weight of most likely 1/20th 10k gold filled pm's. So, 915g x .20= 183g of 1/20th 10k gold filled at a current spot of $1,565.50= $192.00 at spot price. They paid the seller $1,035!! :roll:
Click to expand...


He will soon be here (buyer) asking about his ounce of gold disappeared in solution and how to get it out. :mrgreen:


----------



## macfixer01

Hmmm this must be good, he says he used the Aqua Regina method. I'd like to meet her some day!

So he supposedly goes through the hassles of refining it himself, then doesn't test it? First he calls it 23k-24k then he estimates it must be .9995 because of the method he used? It doesn't look that pure to me!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220922958674

macfixer01


----------



## eeTHr

macfixer01 said:


> ...he estimates it must be .9995 because of the method he used? It doesn't look that pure to me!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220922958674
> 
> macfixer01





But he does say that he "filtered" it twice! Heh-heh! :roll:


----------



## Claudie

23K-24K = .9995 Fine Gold.... :roll:


----------



## macfixer01

Claudie said:


> 23K-24K = .9995 Fine Gold.... :roll:




Or as a low as .9583
Seriously though, look at the picture. It doesn't look clean enough to be 23-24k does it? Or am I just being fooled by a poor melting job? His $1350 reserve price seems to be based on just over 21K though so if it is s good as he claims someone may get a bargain. Being Ebay though, I expect it'll shoot up last minute and sell over spot price.

macfixer01


----------



## jack_burton

Definitely doesn't look 24K to me, least it looks nothing like my last two batches, but then I am pretty new to this.


----------



## goldenchild

jack_burton said:


> ...but then I am pretty new to this.


First time you ever plug somebody?


----------



## jack_burton

goldenchild said:


> jack_burton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...but then I am pretty new to this.
> 
> 
> 
> First time you ever plug somebody?
Click to expand...


I am not sure what you mean? Care to explain?


----------



## Smack

If he melted with oxy/acetylene it may create the dull surface on the top, need to see bottom.


----------



## goldenchild

jack_burton said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack_burton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...but then I am pretty new to this.
> 
> 
> 
> First time you ever plug somebody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean? Care to explain?
Click to expand...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6FRcnKFTVg&feature=related

at 6:05

I thought since your name was jack burton and you were pretty new to this... and the tec 9... with the shootin... Ah. Nevermind

Edit: I decided to just post the url for the video because the still youtube decided to use looked really bad!


----------



## jack_burton

Yes, sorry, your reference went right over my head. I've been using the handle for so many years on various forums, sometimes I forget it's there. :shock:


----------



## Anonymous

Anyone want some OLD gold fingers?!?!?!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-LB-Gold-Scraps-Recovery-Gold-Finger-Old-Used-Mix-453g-/190626362105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c623772f9
Make sure to look at his other scrap gold auctions
http://www.ebay.com/sch/alworldwide2011/m.html?_nkw=gold&_sacat=0&_odkw=&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## Claudie

They look so much bigger there than they really are. I guess it does pay to have a good camera....


----------



## Smack

I know it's not ebay but anyone looking for a large induction furnace?

http://auction.repocast.com/details.cfm?ID=733027


----------



## jack_burton

I decided to run a little experiment to see how expensive gold is on eBay:

I found gold bullion placer size auctions (little nuggets and/or flakes) and placed "spot" bids at 24K rate, although most placer is what, 22K or so. 

Here were the results:

Grams | Spot | Sold for| Amount Over Spot
0.097-	$5.11- $7.53- $2.42 
0.057-	$3.00 - $7.38 - $4.38 
0.149-	$7.85 - $10.00- $2.15 
0.058-	$3.06 - $7.73 - $4.67 
0.113-	$5.96 - $9.55 - $3.59 
0.062-	$3.27 - $6.01 - $2.74 
0.142-	$7.49 - $12.01- $4.52 

Average of $108.72 over spot for 1 troy ounce.

Now, I know little nuggets are in practice worth a little more than spot, but factor in they are only 22K at best...

Lesson I take: Don't buy gold from Ebay. SELL gold on Ebay. (sorry my chart isn't very clean)


----------



## Smack

I thought placer gold was more around the 18K mark. Just depends on where it's from I guess.

Furthermore, I have not been pleased with the recent changes at ebay in that you can no longer leave negative feedback for a non-paying bidder. It's become a seller beware situation with them taking peoples money when buyers have the slightest complaint. I had 3 cases one right after another, and to be honest with you I never knew it had gotten like this on ebay, then I googled it and a whole bunch of stuff came up so I read for a while. Seems they only want the big sellers on their site selling and the little one can go....you know. So I will be done with them soon and paypal as ebay owns paypal. It was good for about 15yrs I guess, just goes to prove that change usually means someone's getting screwed.


----------



## jimdoc

Smack said:


> It was good for about 15yrs I guess, just goes to prove that change usually means someone's getting screwed.



The good ended a long time ago. Even the buyers get screwed and hassled, not just the sellers.
Ebay always takes the easy way out for themselves, and they follow their stupid rules without listening to the problem. I stopped selling on there many years ago. And even buying you have to be very careful anymore.

Jim


----------



## Claudie

What alternatives to ebay & paypal do you use, if any?


----------



## eeTHr

I came into some extra stuff last year, collecters items, mostly. So I got an eBay account and sold some of it. It went OK, no complaints or anything like that.

After not selling for a few months, I put up an auction for four silver eagles which were slightly rare. Just after I posted it, silver spot dropped, and I had the starting price at spot, so they didn't sell. But I got a notice from eBay/PayPal that my account would now have a hold on it. It would take a couple of weeks to get paid. They didn't specify exactly why, just that my account activity was reviewed, and they decided to put the hold on it.

My guess is that they thought I might have sold my account, with 100% good feedback, to some con artist---because of the type of items changing to bullion coins for that one auction, after inactivity for a few months. But it also said that I would get paid immediately upon positive feedback from the buyer, for each auction.

They also raised their percentage charges around the same time.

So, for some things, especially stuff that people expect very low prices, like at the fleamarket, and with the shipping charges especially for heavy items, and the cost of packaging, eBay just isn't practical. Has anyone notice the price of boxes at places like Staples and Office Depot?---Totally off the charts! And packing popcorn? Or bubble wrap?---Sheesh! The best place to get that stuff is U-Line, they sell in bulk, and even with the shipping charges to receive it, it's still way cheaper, with good quality and service.

But for lightweight, small size stuff, if there is a demand for it, you can still make some kind of profit there. If you make bullion bars, or even buttons or blobs, they seem to do well also, getting above spot. There are some people on here who sell their PMs on eBay, and I haven't heard about any ripoffs yet, but I imagine it could be an attractive category for scammer buyers. (I won't even mention the "scrap gold items" or the eScrap junk that other people put on there! That doesn't figure in to my idea of "business.")

So right now I'm thinking, some kinds of stuff works OK, other stuff is only break even, and yet other things would only take a loss.

There is a way to search "Ended Auctions Only," and you can see all ended auctions, most recent first, and see what's selling and what's not, with the prices asked and highest bid. Or you can search the same way for categories or even specific items, and see what they last sold for, or didn't sell for. Some things seem to be seasonal, too. But you can pretty much know ahead of time, if it's worth it to post certain things.

Then the scam artists lower the appeal of the whole thing. I think the end result is that there are only a few categories that are worth using eBay for. Interestingly, those categories seem to be least affected by scammers, too.


----------



## eeTHr

Claudie said:


> What alternatives to ebay & paypal do you use, if any?




I'm very interested in an answer to that one, too.


----------



## Smack

They are pushing people away, in my book that's bad for business. Going to look into billpay, gonna find out who owns it first though. If that aint going to work and I can't find anything else then I'll just pay cash or send a check or money order. Like going back in time 10 years for me and wouldn't bother me a bit, wonder if I would feel younger too.


----------



## jimdoc

Ebay is so big, they just buy up any competition. They tried to buy Craigslist but couldn't get all of it, but I heard they own a part of it.

The problem is Ebay is the only place that most people have to find the stuff they seek, or sell.
We need a company that will turn down any buy-out offers and build some competition for Ebay.
Until then Ebay will do what they want. Even afterwards I feel they will just do what they want.

Jim


----------



## Smack

Monopoly

We should start up a place through the GRF.


----------



## jimdoc

I have been an Ebay member since 1999, and you wouldn't believe how they treated me with that last problem I had with a zero feedback seller that was scamming everybody he sold to. They said the money they refunded me was out of their pocket, because of their stupidity. I don't know if they will bother going after the seller, after all $245 is far less than petty cash to Ebay.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous

You guys have GOT to see this! This guy tried to pull a fast one several times,and it backfired on him,now he is cussing at the buyers in another auction.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/please-read-/110809712597?pt=Pocket_Watches&hash=item19ccc607d5


----------



## its-all-a-lie

WOW!! :shock: And I thought i hated ebay...


----------



## glorycloud

this guy has 19 whole feedbacks - a seasoned ebay veteran for sure. :roll:


----------



## samuel-a

Here's h funny one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270895129636&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## micronationcreation

What's so funny? I think the duck is totally relevant to the sale.


----------



## Anonymous

samuel-a said:


> Here's h funny one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270895129636&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


That is funny Sam.
I wonder if we could get him to include that sheet of paper.


----------



## etack

I put one of those satellite boards (it looked just like that one) in ap and the foil came off in one piece it was kinda cool.

Eric


----------



## Anonymous

mic said:


> samuel-a said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's h funny one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270895129636&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123
> 
> 
> 
> That is funny Sam.
> I wonder if we could get him to include that sheet of paper.
Click to expand...

So I asked this guy if I could buy the duck.Seriously.I don't kid about things like this.....rofl.Below was his response...
The duck is a friend of mine (and of my girlfriend's) .. she says "No Deal!" 
Consequently; the duck stays in chilly fog-bound Toronto. Reasonable duck weather : )
thanks for your concern : )
it's my good luck duck .. bad luck to even think about making a fortune off the duck.
I'll have to stick to my guns - A Man has to take a stand every so often. The duck stays.
I laughed pretty hard when I read that.


----------



## jimdoc

mic said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samuel-a said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's h funny one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270895129636&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123
> 
> 
> 
> That is funny Sam.
> I wonder if we could get him to include that sheet of paper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I asked this guy if I could buy the duck.Seriously.I don't kid about things like this.....rofl.Below was his response...
> The duck is a friend of mine (and of my girlfriend's) .. she says "No Deal!"
> Consequently; the duck stays in chilly fog-bound Toronto. Reasonable duck weather : )
> thanks for your concern : )
> it's my good luck duck .. bad luck to even think about making a fortune off the duck.
> I'll have to stick to my guns - A Man has to take a stand every so often. The duck stays.
> I laughed pretty hard when I read that.
Click to expand...


Did you ask if he is a member here?

Jim


----------



## kuma

Hey Johnny , how are tricks?
I hope your well!



mic said:


> So I asked this guy if I could buy the duck.Seriously.I don't kid about things like this.....rofl.Below was his response...
> The duck is a friend of mine (and of my girlfriend's) .. she says "No Deal!"
> Consequently; the duck stays in chilly fog-bound Toronto. Reasonable duck weather : )
> thanks for your concern : )
> it's my good luck duck .. bad luck to even think about making a fortune off the duck.
> I'll have to stick to my guns - A Man has to take a stand every so often. The duck stays.
> I laughed pretty hard when I read that.



You crack me up! :lol: 
Did you offer him bullion? I got pancakes , just saying ,...... 8) :lol: :lol: 
All the very best and kind regards chief ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## publius

kuma said:


> Hey Johnny , how are tricks?
> I hope your well!
> 
> 
> 
> mic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I asked this guy if I could buy the duck.Seriously.I don't kid about things like this.....rofl.Below was his response...
> The duck is a friend of mine (and of my girlfriend's) .. she says "No Deal!"
> Consequently; the duck stays in chilly fog-bound Toronto. Reasonable duck weather : )
> thanks for your concern : )
> it's my good luck duck .. bad luck to even think about making a fortune off the duck.
> I'll have to stick to my guns - A Man has to take a stand every so often. The duck stays.
> I laughed pretty hard when I read that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You crack me up! :lol:
> Did you offer him bullion? I got pancakes , just saying ,...... 8) :lol: :lol:
> All the very best and kind regards chief ,
> Chris :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


No, He Quacks me up! :lol:


----------



## kuma

publius said:


> No, He Quacks me up! :lol:



Gutted , I saw the oppurtunity ages ago and missed it at the opportune time!  :lol: :lol:

( Edited , 'opportune' sounds better than 'appropriate' , :lol: )


----------



## jimdoc

eBay Bans Listings for Replica Coins 

http://www.auctionbytes.com/cab/cab/abn/y12/m01/i20/s02


----------



## macfixer01

jimdoc said:


> eBay Bans Listings for Replica Coins
> 
> http://www.auctionbytes.com/cab/cab/abn/y12/m01/i20/s02




Doesn't break my heart. I wade through a lot of junk auctions for so called "Mini Gold Coins", and "Real 24K gold 50-mil coins" and "Gold Clad Coins" and "Estate Gold Coins" and various other scams for the unwary to be taken by. Not to mention 1 ounce bars of silver or even worthless base metals with a gold plated surface being offered as a good investment and hedge against inflation. Often I don't think they're nearly forthcoming or honest enough in their descriptions that the gullible aren't going to be taken in.

macfixer01


----------



## goldenchild

Now if only they banned gold "flake".


----------



## eeTHr

goldenchild said:


> Now if only they banned gold "flake".




And they should restrict the use of the word "gold" to apply only to the metal Au, rather than the color. The color should be required to the term "gold-colored," or "golden colored." And there should be a notice of such on every page that uses any of those terms. It doesn't seem likely to happen, but it would save their complaint department a lot of grief.


----------



## its-all-a-lie

so this is what brazilian gold looks like? http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-NUGGET-BULLION-MUSEUM-QUALITY-BRAZIL-21-1-GR-ESTATE-FIND-/130630165159?pt=Paper_Money&hash=item1e6a2a22a7


----------



## vegaswinner

Just mooching on fleebay and came across these couple of auctions, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-Intel-Pentium-PRO-CPUs-x-9-Scrap-gold-value-working-/130634082336?pt=UK_Motherboards_CPUs&hash=item1e6a65e820 & http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-x-Intel-Pentium-Pro-200mhz-256kb-Cache-Processor-Socket-8-Gold-Scrap-/130632474315?pt=UK_Motherboards_CPUs&hash=item1e6a4d5ecb

Then I found this listing, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8x-Pentium-Pro-CPU-Processors-Gold-Recovery-Refining-Precious-Metals-Scrap-Lot-/130636053030?pt=UK_Motherboards_CPUs&hash=item1e6a83fa26 notice in the add the seller says "Apparently each chip contains a gram of gold!!!"

Based on Lazersteve's experiment with a PP yielding .33g's there's going to be some very disappointed buyers.


----------



## MysticColby

This guy is my new hero: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Gram-RIP-OFF-999-Pure-Silver-Shot-NUGGETS-BULLION-BAR-/170772838951?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c2daba27


----------



## goldenchild

You know... this seller might be on to something. If enough people did this then maybe auctions wouldn't get out of control like they do. He definately thought outside the box on this one. Then ebay might be a decent place to get scrap again. I actually thanked the seller for posting the auction 8)


----------



## Claudie

It has a bid.... :|


----------



## goldenchild

Response from the seller:

"I thought my listings would help newbes buying PM. But the sad thing is, I've sold 2 1g so far. Are people not reading the listings, or do they just not care? I don't think I can make it any more clear that they are being ripped off!"


----------



## jack_burton

goldenchild said:


> Response from the seller:
> 
> "I thought my listings would help newbes buying PM. But the sad thing is, I've sold 2 1g so far. Are people not reading the listings, or do they just not care? I don't think I can make it any more clear that they are being ripped off!"





Classic. :lol:


----------



## Claudie

I guess it proves that old saying "You can't fix stupid".... :|


----------



## MysticColby

I think it's more that they know it's a rip off, but they don't want to pay $35 for 1 oz - they only want 1 g. possible for the novelty of it, maybe to spice up a present, maybe to do a chemistry demonstration in a high school...
I'm sure some people don't know it's a rip off, and it's good to inform.


----------



## Claudie

I don't think they read the descriptions. We saw some pre-processed Gold fingers sell once for around $40 if I remember right.... :| 
The feedback the buyer left was something like this "Sold me pre-processed firewood and sent me ashes". :roll:


----------



## Jimmi_p

People are going crazier than ever on Epay. The other day I sold one pound plus a bit more of pins from the seventies (and a few other items) That I got with a bunch of early Intel stuff. That one plus pound lot sold for $192.50 . Plus the shipping to Norway. 
Now I know these are great pins, as pins go,, but,,,,really,,,, $192.50? Am I missing something? Could there really be that much gold there?
I have of course listed another pound now. I should set up my sulfuric cell and run a small batch to see what I get. But at that price I am thinking why bother with the time and labor..?
As an aside-
Has anyone here ever used epay to pick on a friend? I did today! My buddy wanted some un-circulated pennies and quarters that i had and offered to buy them. I didn't really want to sell them but figured What the heck. I said, "I don't know I think I'll list them on Ebay to see what they do.." He was pissed... But he bought them anyway. I know that I loose the money from the fees but it was worth it to here the annoyance in his voice. hahahaha Guess that he wanted them because they were from his kids birth years. So i told him I would buy the beer tonight just to be fair. He could have gotten them a lot cheaper If he would've looked around.
I hope everyone is doing well!!
Jimmi_p


----------



## joem

I just thought it was funny, like a squirrel chewed these off and posted on ebay

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SMALL-AMOUNT-SCRAP-GOLD-COMPUTER-TERMINALS-/360429494621?pt=UK_Motherboards_CPUs&hash=item53eb45a15d


----------



## jack_burton

There's way too much sterotyping in that last link... Glasgow.. Macgreggor... Bagpipe60.... :lol:


----------



## joem

I just thought it was funny, like a squirrel chewed these off and posted on ebay



jack_burton said:


> There's way too much sterotyping in that last link... Glasgow.. Macgreggor... Bagpipe60.... :lol:



If it ain't a sottish squirrel then it's crrrrap


----------



## Claudie

Fingers from 5 cards and 2 ram sticks and it's already over $5.00 US? I think we may be about to see a new record high per pound of finger scrap. :shock:


----------



## Smack

I've got 2.1lbs I'm putting on tonight of almost all slot 1 pentium II fingers. Plus some other ceramic chips. I'll put a link up when I'm done if ya'll don't mind.


----------



## Claudie

Sounds great Smack, but maybe you should consider dividing it up into lots of a few chewed off pieces and posting big pictures! :roll:


----------



## Claudie

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HTC-HD7-8GB-Black-Unlocked-store-display-/290662185707?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item43acd0faeb

The item description clearly states that this phone does not work nor will it ever work. It is a hollowed out weighted store display and yet look at the selling price. Now tell me that people read the descriptions before bidding. The sad part about this is, the seller will probably have to refund the full price anyway when the buyer realizes what they bought, even though it was clearly described as non-working. :|


----------



## patnor1011

Buyer clearly want to deceive. Otherwise he would not post technical specifications on piece of plastic filled with guess what - again plastic. He would just put last two sentences he included on bottom in fine print. I would ban people like him from ever selling or buying anything again.


----------



## Claudie

It says that it is a store display in the title. The E-Bay catalog description they used is deceptive though. 

A similar lot: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-28-dummy-fake-store-display-cell-phones-NEW-/190633525750?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c62a4c1f6

I recently got several of these "dummy" phones, that is why I was looking on E-Bay to begin with. I was thinking maybe they would have a collector value of a dollar or two each, I had no idea they were selling for such prices. :shock:


----------



## bigjohn

I have sold alot of dummy phones on fleebay. The last bunch I sold got $15 per phone. They winning bidder informed me they were being used for a play. I always look on fleebay first. You can sell just about anything. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smack

Ok, here are my listings, this is just a link to one but check the other ones. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290666358689?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## its-all-a-lie

i can see them being valuable to someone with kids. it would definately keep the slobber out of your earpiece :mrgreen:


----------



## DONNZ

*Not looking to buy but looking at the source:*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Palladium-Catalyst-Beads-Industrial-Catalytic-Oven-/140343313786?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ad1d057a

Palladium Catalyst Beads from Industrial Catalytic Oven.  These were removed from equipment made in the 1960's.  Each burner contained about 20 pounds of Palladium Catalyst Beads.
Your bid is for one pound of beads.


----------



## Smack

Getting some questions on this lot like: Do they come from a pet free environment? And: Will they be shipped in a display case? 
Seems collectors are interested in this lot, anybody know what these are? I know the Motorola's are 1988 gold pga, and the oki was off a video card along with the 6413006 but don't know about the one's that must be rejects that were never soldered. They don't have any numbers, any idea's on these?


----------



## Claudie

Look at them under a magnifying glass.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chip_art

Long shot, but maybe that's why the covers are only taped on.

EDIT: added link 

http://blog.targethealth.com/?p=352


----------



## macfixer01

jack_burton said:


> There's way too much sterotyping in that last link... Glasgow.. Macgreggor... Bagpipe60.... :lol:




R.R. Macgreggor as in Rob Roy? Lol!


----------



## macfixer01

Does this guy seriously think anyone is going to buy his MAGNET for $20.00?
Oh, I meant his ""Fake Gold And Silver Bullion Detector Tool".

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320842906813

macfixer01


----------



## patnor1011

macfixer01 said:


> Does this guy seriously think anyone is going to buy his MAGNET for $20.00?
> Oh, I meant his ""Fake Gold And Silver Bullion Detector Tool".
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320842906813
> 
> macfixer01



He will sell hundreds of them I can assure you. People are lazy and instead of looking for cheap magnets from hdd for example will buy this. 
Now how can I make my hdd magnets looking fancy bullion testers? :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011

On the second thought actually excellent idea. :mrgreen: 
All you need is to powder hdd magnets, get one of those sealing devices, bit of glue to hold powder in place, seal it in between two sheets of thick foil, print nice sticker and you have nice product to sell.


----------



## goldenchild

Magnets... the definitive method in bullion testing. :roll:


----------



## vegaswinner

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170776393571?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

gold bars/gold recovery ( please read ).....yellow metal?? I dont know whats in it but bid carefully, no refunds. 

Anyone want to hazard a guess as to what it could be?? My guess is solder and a yellow crayon.....lolol


----------



## micronationcreation

Seller: "hi here are some gold blocks that ive made my self with my furnace heres how i did it.

in pc's remotes vcr players and tv's ect ect there are gold plated pins.the pins in pc's are 22-24ct plated pins tv's and other electricals im not sure.i have extracted these pins from a mixed lot of electricals and cut of any of the excess rubbish that was on them once i had got enough into the furnace they go to be melted.once it starts to melt you a yellow ish powder thats part of the rubbish being burnt and removed from the rest.when it is melted i leave it in and eventaily the metals will seperate for example the gold will sink to the bottom and other metals to the top.i tip the top metals in a seprate mold than the bottom and this is the blocks that are up for bidding.i am till learning and am getting better these are some of my first ones and do show some coppery brass marks however these do have gold content.im have no idear of the exact ct of these i have taken 1 to a gold shop and they said i would have to send it of to be tested with a jewellers gun and that would tell you exactly what percentage of gold it is and how much other metals there is.

because i cannot say how much gold content there is and because of no hallmarks i have sell as yellow metal according to ebay rules.

please bid carefully no refunds will be given as i described these as best i can.

any questions please ask."

Checkout his feedback, he has the makings of a politician. :lol:


----------



## MysticColby

hehehe - that feedback made for a good read.
I always wondered how people even got negative feedback, and now I know. This guy is just slimy. Selling a listed item outside ebay, asking for more money after auction ends, doesn't send item.
I will give him that he doesn't seem to be into fraud - but I wouldn't trust him with anything regardless. Probably started with copper connectors and wouldn't know it.


----------



## goldenchild

Smack said:


> Ok, here are my listings, this is just a link to one but check the other ones.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290666358689?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



The fingers are way over their value and still rising. Congrats.


----------



## Claudie

vegaswinner said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170776393571?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> gold bars/gold recovery ( please read ).....yellow metal?? I dont know whats in it but bid carefully, no refunds.
> 
> Anyone want to hazard a guess as to what it could be?? My guess is solder and a yellow crayon.....lolol



The guy can't write or even spell correctly, I'm sure his refining skills are top of the line!


----------



## Smack

goldenchild said:


> Smack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here are my listings, this is just a link to one but check the other ones.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290666358689?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fingers are way over their value and still rising. Congrats.
Click to expand...


I know, my eyebrows are stuck in the up position. I was just telling my wife about ebay gold and how nuts people are getting.


----------



## Claudie

I take it that the guy that bought the radio thought it was a new one eh. :roll:


----------



## goldenchild

Smack said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here are my listings, this is just a link to one but check the other ones.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290666358689?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fingers are way over their value and still rising. Congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, my eyebrows are stuck in the up position. I was just telling my wife about ebay gold and how nuts people are getting.
Click to expand...


Yes. Every so often I think to myself why even bother with refining? I can just sell on ebay. Then I remember they steal 13% of your profits and dont even give you any lube. Dealing with the general public can also be *eghem* tricky.


----------



## Smack

Claudie said:


> I take it that the guy that bought the radio thought it was a new one eh. :roll:



Ya, zero feedback and can't read the description and on top of that, never asked anything about it. They filled a dispute through paypal but they decided in my favor which was unexpected. I offered them a partial refund in the beginning but they weren't having it. IMO, they should be upset with themselves, I would have taken the thing apart for them if they would have asked me to. Now I know if your going to sell radios on ebay you have to take them apart and take pictures before you list.


----------



## Claudie

Ouch! :roll: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120828461043


----------



## jack_burton

Double ouch! Same guy, 2 pounds, twice the price... :shock: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120831001948#ht_1425wt_1163


----------



## jimdoc

jack_burton said:


> Double ouch! Same guy, 2 pounds, twice the price... :shock:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120831001948#ht_1425wt_1163



Check his negative feedback from Jan-25-12 14:08

Jim


----------



## Claudie

jimdoc said:


> jack_burton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double ouch! Same guy, 2 pounds, twice the price... :shock:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120831001948#ht_1425wt_1163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check his negative feedback from Jan-25-12 14:08
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...


That's why I said "Ouch". The buyer will be lucky if he gets 2 cents worth of Copper from the whole lot. :|


----------



## Claudie

What am I missing here?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/lot-2-Compaq-Presario-700-PP10S-Dell-Latitude-110L-Laptops-Parts-Repair-/130637334633?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item1e6a978869 :|


----------



## its-all-a-lie

:shock:


----------



## jimdoc

Claudie said:


> What am I missing here?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/lot-2-Compaq-Presario-700-PP10S-Dell-Latitude-110L-Laptops-Parts-Repair-/130637334633?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item1e6a978869 :|



Three zero feedback bidders, someone is playing games with the seller.
Probably the "buyer" is the one that left the seller this feedback; "FAKE SELLER!! GET OUT AWAY!!!"

Jim


----------



## Claudie

Well dog gone it. I have one of those laptops I was going to sell on there. I better tell the wife to take back those new shoes. :|


----------



## micronationcreation

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Computer-memory-fingers-86g-Scrap-Gold-Recovery-Bullion-Worldwide-delivery-3-00-/140696531061?pt=UK_Coins_Bullion_Bars_SM&hash=item20c22ab075

This surely has to be the record $/lb...crazy.


----------



## joem

micronationcreation said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Computer-memory-fingers-86g-Scrap-Gold-Recovery-Bullion-Worldwide-delivery-3-00-/140696531061?pt=UK_Coins_Bullion_Bars_SM&hash=item20c22ab075
> 
> This surely has to be the record $/lb...crazy.



Holy Cheese, and I have 3 pounds of fingers to process, maybe I should just divide it and ebay it.


----------



## Smack

$130.00 per lb. for fingers sound good? I'm content with that. That's what the ones I had up brought.
I didn't do too well on my 6.3lb. lot of ceramic processors though. :x


----------



## Claudie

Gold has been rising recently. It seems like when it rises, ebay Gold always goes to ridiculous prices. :|


----------



## vegaswinner

Claudie said:


> C. M. Hoke PDF http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RBUH8FYX



The Feds said no :lol:


----------



## Smack

vegaswinner said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> C. M. Hoke PDF http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RBUH8FYX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Feds said no :lol:
Click to expand...


Oh snap!


----------



## rusty

Smack said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it that the guy that bought the radio thought it was a new one eh. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, zero feedback and can't read the description and on top of that, never asked anything about it. They filled a dispute through paypal but they decided in my favor which was unexpected. I offered them a partial refund in the beginning but they weren't having it. IMO, they should be upset with themselves, I would have taken the thing apart for them if they would have asked me to. Now I know if your going to sell radios on ebay you have to take them apart and take pictures before you list.
Click to expand...


Glad ebay ruled in your favor the buyer was lieing through his teeth when he said three tubes were glued, that particular radio only had 2 vacuum tubes. 

http://antiqueradio.org/radiola3.htm

Since the radio was designed to use headphones he got more than his monies worth on the speaker horn, which you could have sold separately.


----------



## Claudie

vegaswinner said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> C. M. Hoke PDF http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RBUH8FYX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Feds said no :lol:
Click to expand...


:shock: 

Guess I better fix that, eh....


----------



## niteliteone

Claudie said:


> vegaswinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> C. M. Hoke PDF http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RBUH8FYX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Feds said no :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Guess I better fix that, eh....
Click to expand...


Did you try moving it to The Pirate Bay :shock: 
Number 2 on the download list. :roll: 

Tom C.


----------



## patnor1011

At least one from the biggest internet providers here block pirate bay website by default. You cant get there you only get warning message.


----------



## jack_burton

I am not sure what copyright rules are on Hokes book, but if it doesn't break any laws I'd be willing to host the file and download link on my website.


----------



## macfixer01

patnor1011 said:


> At least one from the biggest internet providers here block pirate bay website by default. You cant get there you only get warning message.




That's what public proxy servers are for, among other things like trying to watch videos off the Channel 4 website from outside the UK. Speaking of which I keep wondering if if Peep Show will ever return for a season 8 or if it's been cancelled? I can't seem to find any current information on that show and from what I can tell no new episodes have aired since December of 2010. It's a hilarious series and the whole first-person view perspective makes it unique.

macfixer01


----------



## niteliteone

Looks like we got some compitition, or going to get a lot of newb's

HOW TO REMOVE GOLD FROM COMPUTER FINGER BOARDS SCRAP
only $1,999.99 US for 13 page pdf file.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOW-TO-REMOVE-GOLD-FROM-COMPUTER-FINGER-BOARDS-SCRAP-/200698652992?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eba926940

Tom C.


----------



## goldenchild

In the description it says $19.99. I wonder who would win the case?


----------



## Claudie

The $1999.99 page is an ad directing people to a different category where it is listed as a downloadable file. Ebay would let him sell it in the first category without a tracking number. :|


----------



## beerboy

wow ...$1999.99 just fror instructions?

ebay Item number: 200698652992


----------



## rusty

beerboy said:


> wow ...$1999.99 just fror instructions?
> 
> ebay Item number: 200698652992



Same item offered by me for $1.00 http://www.ebay.com/itm/280825376812?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## patnor1011

rusty said:


> beerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow ...$1999.99 just fror instructions?
> 
> ebay Item number: 200698652992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same item offered by me for $1.00 http://www.ebay.com/itm/280825376812?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Click to expand...


Perfect Gill. 8)


----------



## samuel-a

rusty said:


> beerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow ...$1999.99 just fror instructions?
> 
> ebay Item number: 200698652992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same item offered by me for $1.00 http://www.ebay.com/itm/280825376812?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Click to expand...



hehe Great Rusty :mrgreen:


----------



## martyn111

Are they having a laugh?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Test-Gold-Silver-Platinum-Scrap-Powerful-Magnet-/230735106174?pt=UK_JewelleryWatches_WomensJewellery_Rings_SR&hash=item35b8e2507e


----------



## patnor1011

martyn111 said:


> Are they having a laugh?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Test-Gold-Silver-Platinum-Scrap-Powerful-Magnet-/230735106174?pt=UK_JewelleryWatches_WomensJewellery_Rings_SR&hash=item35b8e2507e



I see a market for HDD magnets. :lol:


----------



## niteliteone

Tell me if I read this correctly.

They want me to bid on just "one" pin :shock: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-GOLD-PIN-GOLD-SCRAP-RECLAIMED-GOLD-TELECOM-GOLD-SILICON-VALLEY-GOLD-/190638382785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c62eedec1

Tom C.


----------



## stihl88

niteliteone said:


> Tell me if I read this correctly.
> 
> They want me to bid on just "one" pin :shock:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-GOLD-PIN-GOLD-SCRAP-RECLAIMED-GOLD-TELECOM-GOLD-SILICON-VALLEY-GOLD-/190638382785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c62eedec1
> 
> Tom C.



That's absolutely outstanding!

Some fool has already placed a bid.
Did you notice the "I'll throw in an extra Gold Pin if this item gets at least 2 bids"...

Great find


----------



## Claudie

With postage, the listing fee, the final value fee, and the Paypal fee, he is going to owe money for every one he sells. :|


----------



## Claudie

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item2319792703&item=150751225603&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=NhwdPSB9D6C0IP0XV9W%252BLeeLudY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

With the shipping cost, this figures out to $3.37 per pound for hard drive actuator arms. :|

EDIT: Added new link.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item3cc1c86e9e&item=260949175966&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=NhwdPSB9D6C0IP0XV9W%252BLeeLudY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

....and hard drive platters are making a come back. :|


----------



## slickdogg

stihl88 said:


> niteliteone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me if I read this correctly.
> 
> They want me to bid on just "one" pin :shock:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-GOLD-PIN-GOLD-SCRAP-RECLAIMED-GOLD-TELECOM-GOLD-SILICON-VALLEY-GOLD-/190638382785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c62eedec1
> 
> Tom C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's absolutely outstanding!
> 
> Some fool has already placed a bid.
> Did you notice the "I'll throw in an extra Gold Pin if this item gets at least 2 bids"...
> 
> Great find
Click to expand...



did you check the bid history 11 bids.......... however 10 bids are from same person trying to out bid himself
hmmmm.. :roll:

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=190638382785


----------



## jimdoc

It took him 10 bids to catch the other bidder "genius".

Jim


----------



## goldenchild

Claudie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item2319792703&item=150751225603&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=NhwdPSB9D6C0IP0XV9W%252BLeeLudY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> With the shipping cost, this figures out to $3.37 per pound for hard drive actuator arms. :|
> 
> EDIT: Added new link.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item3cc1c86e9e&item=260949175966&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=NhwdPSB9D6C0IP0XV9W%252BLeeLudY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> ....and hard drive platters are making a come back. :|



I think its amazing that HD platters are still being sold as pm scrap. I guess its one of those legends that will never die. That and that there is an ounce of gold in each computer and a gram of gold per processor :roll:


----------



## darshevo

goldenchild said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item2319792703&item=150751225603&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=NhwdPSB9D6C0IP0XV9W%252BLeeLudY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> With the shipping cost, this figures out to $3.37 per pound for hard drive actuator arms. :|
> 
> EDIT: Added new link.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item3cc1c86e9e&item=260949175966&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=NhwdPSB9D6C0IP0XV9W%252BLeeLudY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> ....and hard drive platters are making a come back. :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its amazing that HD platters are still being sold as pm scrap. I guess its one of those legends that will never die. That and that there is an ounce of gold in each computer and a gram of gold per processor :roll:
Click to expand...


You mean that $299.97 Walmart computer doesn't have 1700.00 worth of gold in it?! I feel CHEATED!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Claudie

I see Boardsort.com is paying for hard drive platters now. :shock: 

http://boardsort.com/payout.php


----------



## patnor1011

Why not? It is a good aluminium. :mrgreen:


----------



## darshevo

And not to derail a good business move, but as AL sheet .35 is a bargain


----------



## its-all-a-lie

anyone lookin for a nice gold ring? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-14kt-Gold-Ring-NOT-scrap-grams-NR-/270918778490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f14047e7a


----------



## patnor1011

That ring looks perfect it depend what you see in pictures. :lol:


----------



## joem

its-all-a-lie said:


> anyone lookin for a nice gold ring? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-14kt-Gold-Ring-NOT-scrap-grams-NR-/270918778490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f14047e7a



Jerry is this your ring? SIze X is my favourite size. 
By the way, I'm going to the jewellers today with the stones you sent.


----------



## Claudie

I used to have one just like that!


----------



## its-all-a-lie

no joe, not mine :lol: this thing is heavy too, The piece weighs in at grams.


----------



## maynman1751

A lot of this guys stuff is listed funky! No wonder he isn't getting any bids. :roll: :shock:


----------



## philddreamer

OOOOOPPPSSS!!! :roll: 

http://www.wmctv.com/story/16944877/bartlett-man-finds-26000-in-safe-bought-on-ebay

For this guy from Barlett, that's the best of e-bay! :mrgreen: 

Phil


----------



## Claudie

So did the guy find any money or not? I am somewhat confused. :|


----------



## philddreamer

Well, I think the buyer did find some money, because of the staments that were first made by each other. 
I think the seller is making excuses, trying to get himself out of the dumb spot he put himself in.


----------



## its-all-a-lie

joem said:


> its-all-a-lie said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone lookin for a nice gold ring? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-14kt-Gold-Ring-NOT-scrap-grams-NR-/270918778490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f14047e7a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry is this your ring? SIze X is my favourite size.
> By the way, I'm going to the jewellers today with the stones you sent.
Click to expand...

 ok, maybe there are a few you can use.


----------



## goldenchild

philddreamer said:


> Well, I think the buyer did find some money, because of the staments that were first made by each other.
> I think the seller is making excuses, trying to get himself out of the dumb spot he put himself in.



That is hilarious. The seller asked for a cut and claims he would give a cut had roles been reversed. What a crock. And the buyer should have kept his mouth shut. He'll have to claim it now.


----------



## MysticColby

My one curiosity: they never had contact with the buyer?
how'd they even hear about the story then? The seller went to the news agency himself to share with the world what dumb luck he had?


----------



## macfixer01

Look at this guy's auction. Oh Wow! 9 grams of gold-ish looking whatsit! Tested with stannous chloride even!
What do you mean what karat? It's just gold, it has to be worth at least $400 right?

Never mind that it looks more like a piece of moldy food, or the blue spots on it indicating heavy copper content.
Act now and he'll include a fake gold ingot charm. Operators might be waiting... or not.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/9-0-grams-g...358?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1436a1e6

macfixer01


----------



## etack

pins have really gone up lately

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TEN-10-High-Grade-Gold-Telecomm-Computer-Connector-Pins-Scrap-Recovery-/251004609492?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a710a63d4#ht_500wt_1282

only $0.649 apiece at time of post

Eric


----------



## Claudie

Gold Fever. I've seen it before. It is a contagious, ugly, and very serious condition. I'll write more later, I need to go list some pins on ebay. :|


----------



## philddreamer

I just received delivery of some 22 fiber 386/486 that I won on e-bay.
I bid on them, (though I had never seen fiber one's before), expecting a close yield to the ceramic ones. Any fellow member familiar with these?

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## philddreamer

I found some information here:
http://www.ukcpu.net/Collection/Processors/Intel/x86/80486/80486SX.asp


----------



## Claudie

I have ran across them before, but I have never processed any of them. I don't see anything on that site that shows what they might contain as far as precious metals go. I am curious as to what they might yield though. I usually just leave them on the boards, maybe I should be saving them up!


----------



## maynman1751

It will be interesting to see the yields. Keep us posted on your results. I have some i960 chips off of slot processors that are like the black part of yours. I incinerated one to check for PM's. There is definitely gold conductors in them. Good Luck! John.


----------



## barnes8888

hi guys i am a noob and i am woundering if these are worth buying and what is the most i should pay for them.
i have seen cpu's like these going for £100's should i pay in that range or not.
thanks all.


----------



## barnes8888

hi guys i am a noob and i am woundering if these are worth buying and what is the most i should pay for them.
i have seen cpu's like these going for £100's should i pay in that range or not.
thanks all.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cpu-scrap-gold-recovery-job-lot-high-grade-/200722005078?pt=UK_Coins_Bullion_Bars_SM&hash=item2ebbf6bc56#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## barnes8888

barnes8888 said:


> hi guys i am a noob and i am woundering if these are worth buying and what is the most i should pay for them.
> i have seen cpu's like these going for £100's should i pay in that range or not.
> thanks all.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cpu-scrap-gold-recovery-job-lot-high-grade-/200722005078?pt=UK_Coins_Bullion_Bars_SM&hash=item2ebbf6bc56#ht_500wt_1202




the first one i forgot to put the link in guy's sorry.


----------



## joem

barnes8888 said:


> hi guys i am a noob and i am woundering if these are worth buying and what is the most i should pay for them.
> i have seen cpu's like these going for £100's should i pay in that range or not.
> thanks all.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cpu-scrap-gold-recovery-job-lot-high-grade-/200722005078?pt=UK_Coins_Bullion_Bars_SM&hash=item2ebbf6bc56#ht_500wt_1202



These are very common in unwanted computers people will give you for free if you ask them, and you get all the other goodies too.


----------



## barnes8888

joem said:


> barnes8888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys i am a noob and i am woundering if these are worth buying and what is the most i should pay for them.
> i have seen cpu's like these going for £100's should i pay in that range or not.
> thanks all.
Click to expand...


it finding the people that will give them to you i have bin looking in my local area but noone will give anything away these days they always want a big price for things.
so its bin rely hard to find escrap were i live evan the computer shop's want alot of money for there scrap.

kind regards
barnes.


----------



## joem

barnes8888 said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barnes8888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys i am a noob and i am woundering if these are worth buying and what is the most i should pay for them.
> i have seen cpu's like these going for £100's should i pay in that range or not.
> thanks all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it finding the people that will give them to you i have bin looking in my local area but noone will give anything away these days they always want a big price for things.
> so its bin rely hard to find escrap were i live evan the computer shop's want alot of money for there scrap.
> 
> kind regards
> barnes.
Click to expand...


Some computer shops will give up other want a price. I just paid $300 for motherboards and slot cards that I will get $500 for on monday. I always say find an outlet first that will pay you then you know what you can buy. Also trust me people have these machines gathering dust in there houses you just have to ask.


----------



## niteliteone

Found another sucker trap and the fools are bidding like crazy.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-SATELLITE-FINGERS-EPROM-CHIPS-SCRAP-GOLD-RECOVERY-REFINING-PRECIOUS-METALS-/190645574649?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c635c9bf9

Tom C.


----------



## Claudie

:shock: It's pathetic how people buy this stuff. I guess the way to make money on ebay is to invest in a good camera and take close up pictures like that.


----------



## jimdoc

Looks like one idiot is really trying to catch up to the high bidding idiot, to become the proud new owner of that large amount of gold.

Jim


----------



## martyn111

jimdoc said:


> Looks like one idiot is really trying to catch up to the high bidding idiot, to become the proud new owner of that large amount of gold.
> 
> Jim




Looks like the high bidding idiot is going to be one very upset idiot when they realise how much (or little) gold they just bought ! :shock:


----------



## jimdoc

martyn111 said:


> Looks like the high bidding idiot is going to be one very upset idiot when they realise how much (or little) gold they just bought ! :shock:



Unless the high bidder is a friend of the seller, and the seller sends out second chance offers to everyone that tried to catch his friend's bid.

Jim


----------



## joem

Can personal info or access codes to satalites be recovered from these chips?


----------



## martyn111

jimdoc said:


> martyn111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the high bidding idiot is going to be one very upset idiot when they realise how much (or little) gold they just bought ! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the high bidder is a friend of the seller, and the seller sends out second chance offers to everyone that tried to catch his friend's bid.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...


You mean that that sort of thing goes on on feebay?
Good point Jim


----------



## niteliteone

Joem,
The answer is no.
The cards only hold the activation code and the purchase bin files. The activation code is timed and out of date within a month.

This is what I was able to learn.
Tom C.


----------



## goldenchild

I think this one speaks for itself.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/260966171095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Geo

goldenchild said:


> I think this one speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260966171095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



people in general are very stupid.


----------



## rusty

joem said:


> Can personal info or access codes to satalites be recovered from these chips?



Yes!


----------



## niteliteone

goldenchild said:


> I think this one speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260966171095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Had it on my watch list. But deleted it when it hit $600.
But that was just crazy. One happy seller though :roll: 

Tom C.


----------



## philddreamer

Got another shipment from e-bay, these were included. Can any recognize them? I searched & only come up with information on the 1mb silvery ones, but not the gold finger ones. Are they older than the tin ones?

Thank!

Phil


----------



## darshevo

The smaller ones are indeed older. They are 30 pin simms. Don't see those too often anymore


----------



## Claudie

I got a bunch of that from an old Radio Shack that closed down last fall. Some of the motherboards are marketable on E-Bay. I have some of them that are still new in the box, I tried to sell them on E-Bay because I figured they should be worth more than scrap, since they are new old stock, but no one seems to want them. :| I kept some of the ISA cards that were still new in boxes too, but no one seems to want them either. :| It will probably all end up in the scrap pile, a lot of it already has.


----------



## Claudie

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=170408097930&nma=true&rt=nc&si=8fkRavZwfFqccWvGLpPQ%252BSwmxO4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

$12.00 for a $5.00 roll of common circulated dimes that you can go to the bank and get for $5.00! ....and 30 rolls sold so far! :shock:


----------



## joem

Claudie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=170408097930&nma=true&rt=nc&si=8fkRavZwfFqccWvGLpPQ%252BSwmxO4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> $12.00 for a $5.00 roll of common circulated dimes that you can go to the bank and get for $5.00! ....and 30 rolls sold so far! :shock:



I bet they think they are coin roll mining for silver.


----------



## philddreamer

Thanks Claudie!



> Lance wrote:
> The smaller ones are indeed older. They are 30 pin simms. Don't see those too often anymore



Thanks Lance. This board had 8 of them on it. Is the board, with the 8 sticks worth something extra as vintage?
I'm getting ready to process another 17 of those i486 & if the board is not "special", I'll just de-solder all the black chips & put them thru the fire! :mrgreen: 

Phil


----------



## Claudie

When trying to figure what collector value might be, I try to find a similar item to buy. That way I get an idea of what someone else wants for theirs. Here are a couple of 486 motherboards that have been sold on E-Bay recently: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item589282714a&item=380415144266&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=8fkRavZwfFqccWvGLpPQ%252BSwmxO4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item1e6b776349&item=130652005193&nma=true&pt=Motherboards&rt=nc&si=8fkRavZwfFqccWvGLpPQ%252BSwmxO4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

These weren't mine, just some sold items I found. A lot of times, if I am questioning if a motherboard has collector value or not, I will list it once on E-Bay to see what happens with it. If it doesn't sell, it goes to scrap. I hope this helps.


----------



## philddreamer

Thanks Claudie, it does help to check them out that way!

Though, this one board, together with others, is going into the fire! 8) 

Take care!

Phil


----------



## darshevo

philddreamer said:


> Thanks Claudie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lance wrote:
> The smaller ones are indeed older. They are 30 pin simms. Don't see those too often anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lance. This board had 8 of them on it. Is the board, with the 8 sticks worth something extra as vintage?
> I'm getting ready to process another 17 of those i486 & if the board is not "special", I'll just de-solder all the black chips & put them thru the fire! :mrgreen:
> 
> Phil
Click to expand...


I've never had luck with those simms in resale before. They go right into the ram bucket.

-Lance


----------



## philddreamer

Thanks Lance, I think these will be going into the fire, too! 8) 

Phil


----------



## amon13

Scrap Industrial Catalyst Beads for precious metals recovery-750 grams:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270927181508?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## jack_burton

"Certain aspects are also patentable but I will not patent any of them. I have several devices to patent already so it's not like I will starve if I don't receive your ten dollars."

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170798059403#ht_1257wt_1396


----------



## Anonymous

I hope this works.
I had to copy this page and email it to myself,then save it as a recieved file.As you guys know I am planning on going dredging,and of course I am doing various searching on ebay when I ran across a dredging book for $5000.When I clicked on this auction,it showed that the price had been marked down to a couple of hundred.But still it was started at $5000,so I am going to try to paste a copy of the ebay search page where I saw it.
Looks like it worked.


----------



## darshevo

Wish I could get this much out of my ram (note it has a bid on it)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120872633042&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## maynman1751

Put it on there! Some are paying up to $20 a pound for it. :roll:


----------



## jack_burton

jack_burton said:


> "Certain aspects are also patentable but I will not patent any of them. I have several devices to patent already so it's not like I will starve if I don't receive your ten dollars."
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170798059403#ht_1257wt_1396





Guess my report actually caused ebay to take down the auction. He was selling the AP method on fingers...


----------



## element47

Somebody grab this, right now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EPD-Regulated-DC-Power-Supply-8-Amp-DVP-812-Solid-State-/251017132479?_trksid=e11010.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BDDSIC%26otn%3D10%26pmod%3D300675680901%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7022770280797805249#ht_500wt_1044

8 amp power supply for $10, $12 shipping. Grab.


----------



## Palladium

element47 said:


> Somebody grab this, right now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EPD-Regulated-DC-Power-Supply-8-Amp-DVP-812-Solid-State-/251017132479?_trksid=e11010.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BDDSIC%26otn%3D10%26pmod%3D300675680901%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7022770280797805249#ht_500wt_1044
> 
> 8 amp power supply for $10, $12 shipping. Grab.




I had one i tried to get rid of here awhile back and nobody wanted it.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=12566&p=128081&hilit=watch+glass#p127828


----------



## patnor1011

maynman1751 said:


> Put it on there! Some are paying up to $20 a pound for it. :roll:



My friend is selling RAM for 26$-39$ for kilogram to refinery or middleman. Price depend on spot price and RAM stick type. That is 12.5-18$ a pound. There is no doubt that middleman or refinery must have some profit too but it all depend how do you process that and what do you get out of it. There is some copper in them too I guess not many of us are able to recover and sell it but refinery will do.


----------



## jimdoc

Anybody believe these XRF numbers?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/52g-PALLADIUM-30g-RHODIUM-70g-IRIDIUM-1-7g-PLATINUM-125g-SILVER-ANTIQUE-/300678705428?pt=AU_Bullion&hash=item4601d8f114

Jim


----------



## samuel-a

jimdoc said:


> Anybody believe these XRF numbers?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/52g-PALLADIUM-30g-RHODIUM-70g-IRIDIUM-1-7g-PLATINUM-125g-SILVER-ANTIQUE-/300678705428?pt=AU_Bullion&hash=item4601d8f114



What a load of bull...


----------



## Anonymous

That was my first impression too.......but then I looked at what he has sold.Some of his auctions are not too dissimilar from this item.And he recieved positive for them.In fact he has 100% positive,and he has sold recently.


----------



## MysticColby

mic said:


> That was my first impression too.......but then I looked at what he has sold.Some of his auctions are not too dissimilar from this item.And he recieved positive for them.In fact he has 100% positive,and he has sold recently.


yeah, but how many people go and get it assayed before giving feedback? Personally, I tend to give feedback if it arrives and looks like what was auctioned, then test it maybe days/weeks later.


----------



## depperl001

> yeah, but how many people go and get it assayed before giving feedback? Personally, I tend to give feedback if it arrives and looks like what was auctioned, then test it maybe days/weeks later.



Yes, my problem too. I remember receiving Special T and put it aside, when I came to use it found that the bottle was a solid lump.

Regards,

Josef Vavryn


----------



## macfixer01

MysticColby said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was my first impression too.......but then I looked at what he has sold.Some of his auctions are not too dissimilar from this item.And he recieved positive for them.In fact he has 100% positive,and he has sold recently.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but how many people go and get it assayed before giving feedback? Personally, I tend to give feedback if it arrives and looks like what was auctioned, then test it maybe days/weeks later.
Click to expand...



Yeah me too, maybe that's more common than I thought. I usually check the weight and appearance and if the item seems legit then set it aside to continue with what I was working on.


----------



## patnor1011

I think this was already here I just wonder how much of gold is there, what do you think? 1$? 2$?


----------



## goldenchild

Seems as if this seller has been hard at work creating a new design and they're sellin' like hotcakes! Behold, the new and improved all in one portable refining system!

Old design





NEW DESIGN




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Re...408?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6c1e4e98


----------



## Palladium

Yes mam id like a sausage biscuit and a large coffee with that please. Could you add an order of hash browns to that also. :mrgreen:


----------



## its-all-a-lie

is this guy partners with Shor? seems like their ideas are about the same :roll:


----------



## patnor1011

His name is Angus MacGyver. :lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## jimdoc

It looks like he is partners with Martha Stewart.

Jim


----------



## etack

Its funny that in the listing he calls the crock-pot a "crack-pot" seems to punctuate the whole idea. :lol: 
Eric


----------



## Oz

Stick 2 things together that have not been before, and some idiot will buy it.


----------



## butcher

I want one.


----------



## Oz

butcher said:


> I want one.


Root through the barn and I think you have the parts, I’ll spot you a tube of epoxy. LOL


----------



## joem

Oz said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one.
> 
> 
> 
> Root through the barn and I think you have the parts, I’ll spot you a tube of epoxy. LOL
Click to expand...


I'll spot you a call to 911 when you need it, just pm me.
and
This quote from the auction
The first Instruction Manual is called “Gold Refining CPUs WITHOUT Gold inside ceramic or fiber bases
Amazing: Gold from CPUs that don't have gold???? ok maybe wording could be better,
and this worries me( well just a little)
Seller being an experienced chemist (PhD of Chemical Engineering) accidentally checked all the symptoms of poisoning on himself when refining.
And from what I have learned here on the forum
A fume hood ( even this little set up) should never be vented back into the room you are working in.


----------



## Palladium

Don't ask me why but when i read the Doc part i thought of Doc Poe. :mrgreen: 
Where is the good Doc i wonder?


----------



## publius

I got an email a while back from him saying that he was having computer troubles.


----------



## Oz

joem said:


> Seller being an experienced chemist (PhD of Chemical Engineering) accidentally checked all the symptoms of poisoning on himself when refining.


That would make him experienced, right? Who would trust an “arm chair” PhD of Chemical Engineering to build this?


----------



## jimdoc

eBay Drops Coin-Grading Firms to Dealers' Dismay 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ifz7_12XEI

http://www.auctionbytes.com/cab/cab/abn/y12/m04/i18/s04

eBay Bans Listings for Replica Coins
http://www.auctionbytes.com/cab/abn/y12/m01/i20/s02


----------



## Oz

I imagine that since sellers will not be able to list replica coins, that now some will just list them but not call them “replicas”.


----------



## goldenchild

Could you not list for $2499.00 and set the reserve at the price you are looking for?


----------



## patnor1011

Little brainstorming if you have time. What is realistic value or gold content of this one? Price seems to be way too high for what he sells.
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Scrap-Gold-Recovery-Computer-Memory-Fingers-CPUs-Header-Pins-1-5-kg-/251046163298?pt=UK_Coins_USA_RL&hash=item3a73847362#ht_1160wt_1270

Break up is:
692g of mostly fiber cpu (I see only 2 ceramic there) 1,52 lb
402g low grade ribbon cable pins 0,88 lb
325g motherboard pins (mosly from slots where ribbons are inserted) 0,71 lb
115g not very clean cut fingers 0,25 lb

Maybe I am wrong but I see something like 0,3 from cpu, 0,3 from ribbon pins, 0,5 from other pins 0,5 from fingers so like 1,6g Au at absolute unrealistic maximum, I would be safe to assume that you cant even get more than 1g from that lot which is about 40 euros worth on auction where buyer want 5x more. Am I right or I had one beer too much tonight?
*edited numbers and added pictures


----------



## macfixer01

Hmmm... So if an amorphous blob of metal you dig up has shiny bits that look like platinum then it must be platinum? I'll have to remember that! And oh look he's donating the auction proceeds to PITA. I like pita bread. It makes great sandwiches, especially along with meat from animals.

This guy has had several "interesting" auctions, make sure you look at his completed auctions too. He just sold a gold box with two broken pieces of charms and a diamond he supposedly found inside it when he dug it up. But wait, in two earlier auctions he shows the same box and says he dug it up with a gold ring inside it marked 10k but he has no time to test any of it and it could be real or fake. He tried to sell that twice along with a gold watch but had no takers.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180872516120


----------



## joem

macfixer01 said:


> Hmmm... So if an amorphous blob of metal you dig up has shiny bits that look like platinum then it must be platinum? I'll have to remember that! And oh look he's donating the auction proceeds to PITA. I like pita bread. It makes great sandwiches, especially along with meat from animals.
> 
> This guy has had several "interesting" auctions, make sure you look at his completed auctions too. He just sold a gold box with two broken pieces of charms and a diamond he supposedly found inside it when he dug it up. But wait, in two earlier auctions he shows the same box and says he dug it up with a gold ring inside it marked 10k but he has no time to test any of it and it could be real or fake. He tried to sell that twice along with a gold watch but had no takers.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180872516120


 Yeah it's detected so it must be preciuos metal. I wonder if his video games were also detected?


----------



## Geo

that is a one owner piece of platinum that was only driven to church on sunday by a little old lady that must have lost it among all the other lumps of platinum that you can only find in a church yard.


----------



## Oz

The guy sure does find a lot of gold boxes out metal detecting. Too bad he does not sell metal detectors, I could use one like he has.


----------



## MMFJ

Wondering if I should put my latest 'info product' on eBay.....

http://MakingMoneyFromJunk.com/RefineGoldandSilverfromANYTYPEOFMETAL.html

:lol:


----------



## Smack

hehe


----------



## Palladium

MMFJ said:


> Wondering if I should put my latest 'info product' on eBay.....
> 
> http://MakingMoneyFromJunk.com/RefineGoldandSilverfromANYTYPEOFMETAL.html
> 
> :lol:






Sad part is i actually clicked the paypal link just to see and it's $20. :shock: 
https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_flow&SESSION=netbH0E9HBZdZhIJiU2K4_NrsLs9NRxJXC1zYxXRJ5VY0ifV48FUFBGQlDu&dispatch=50a222a57771920b6a3d7b606239e4d529b525e0b7e69bf0224adecfb0124e9b61f737ba21b081989d37bd8af37ad97044704c4bc4311ce7 
Rotfl....


----------



## MMFJ

Palladium said:


> MMFJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if I should put my latest 'info product' on eBay.....
> 
> http://MakingMoneyFromJunk.com/RefineGoldandSilverfromANYTYPEOFMETAL.html
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is i actually clicked the paypal link just to see and it's $20. :shock:
> https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_flow&SESSION=netbH0E9HBZdZhIJiU2K4_NrsLs9NRxJXC1zYxXRJ5VY0ifV48FUFBGQlDu&dispatch=50a222a57771920b6a3d7b606239e4d529b525e0b7e69bf0224adecfb0124e9b61f737ba21b081989d37bd8af37ad97044704c4bc4311ce7
> Rotfl....
Click to expand...

You should say *ONLY *$20 (actually, it is only $19.95 - what a bargain - after all, look at all the gold you will get with just ONE use!) 

Then, you should try buying it - you really will get a laugh! (and me, too!) :lol: The 'Thank You' page is something very 'SPECIAL'!


----------



## goldenchild

I would put that exact listing on ebay (minus the paypal links) for a buy it now price of .99 cents. Once the purchase is made you have already fulfilled your obligation.


----------



## MMFJ

goldenchild said:


> I would put that exact listing on ebay (minus the paypal links) for a buy it now price of .99 cents. Once the purchase is made you have already fulfilled your obligation.


Almost.....

Not surprsiingly, eBay has rules against that sort of thing (as with just about everything else, including your right to make a decent living..... - oh, another topic....) http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/downloadable.html

Digital products (i.e., "electrons", of which this 'content' certainly qualifies!) have to be followed up with something in the mail (it is a credit card rule - we had a lot of trouble with it when we had dozens of e-books out there...) Funny thing, though, Paypal has no such requirement! We've had 'disputes' a few times on some of the e-books and every time, Paypal sides with us as we have delivered the product, they have read it (or how else would they have anything to say that it doesn't fit advertising, etc...) and they can't "send it back" - it was delivered, and no refunds! Gotta love that (if you write e-books, which I think everyone should!)

So, you are very correct in the obligation being filled, but only with a Paypal purchase.

If put on eBay, since you have to mail something "physical" (or put it in the 'Classifieds' only - I've had only a couple calls on anything I've put there - craigslist is MUCH better than eBay classifieds!), minimal cost is ~$.50, plus the eBay listing and final fees (~$.20) and Paypal fees (a minimum of $.30 plus 3% of the sale price), you are already in the negative at $.99......

However, just for fun, I may put it there anyway!


----------



## goldenchild

I've only sold on ebay a few times but I remember the cost of doing business through ebay and paypal was about 13% of your sale price(shipping cost included). So I thought you would end up with about 82 cents. Also, could you not sent them an email that says "Nothing". This is all theoretical and with no intent to do actual harm. It sure would be fun to see how many people would bite though. :lol:


----------



## jimdoc

This one was posted on Coinflation.com today;

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221015973377+


----------



## joem

jimdoc said:


> This one was posted on Coinflation.com today;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221015973377+



Incredible. and I never new there were $500 dollar bills.


----------



## publius

joem said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one was posted on Coinflation.com today;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221015973377+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible. and I never new there were $500 dollar bills.
Click to expand...


There is a $10,000 but they were not in general circulation. Just used to move funds from one federal reserve bank to another.


----------



## maynman1751

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_denominations_of_United_States_currency

There used to be a $100,000 bill!!! :shock:


----------



## jimdoc

jimdoc said:


> This one was posted on Coinflation.com today;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221015973377+



In his feedback is another crazy lot he just sold;
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=220977610167&nma=true&rt=nc&si=NGBN%252BLkojd2JPvc3y%252F07g2OQX98%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## MysticColby

I like how they have stacks of bills flayed out, with a 500 on top and what looks like 5's and 1's barely visible below. sneaky


----------



## macfixer01

MysticColby said:


> I like how they have stacks of bills flayed out, with a 500 on top and what looks like 5's and 1's barely visible below. sneaky




Of course, just like every auction picture you see on Ebay for mixed processors. The Pentium Pro's and nice ceramics with gold plates are on top, and the other 75% consisting of crap green fiber processors are hidden underneath.


----------



## macfixer01

Mister Metal Detector is back again. He's thrown in everything else this time, even a video game. What no kitchen sink?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180882104345#ht_500wt_1413

macfixer01


----------



## maynman1751

macfixer01 said:


> Mister Metal Detector is back again. He's thrown in everything else this time, even a video game. What no kitchen sink?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180882104345#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> macfixer01



At least he still has great feedback! :roll:


----------



## MMFJ

macfixer01 said:


> Mister Metal Detector is back again. He's thrown in everything else this time, even a video game. What no kitchen sink?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180882104345#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> macfixer01


woulda been nicer if he turned it so at least you could see the marks!


----------



## MysticColby

I think I love this most of all the auction: "A BART SIMPSON OBJECT" - not a bobble head or doll or skateboard; an object! sticker, maybe?


----------



## Claudie

Part of the new e-bay policy:
_"A provision has been added stipulating that in some cases we may refund part of the cost of an item to the buyer, and receive reimbursement from the seller, to cover differences between the item described and the item actually received, such as items received with small parts missing or minor repairs needed. Buyers may be asked to provide written proof from an authorized third party detailing the cost of such repairs. In these cases, we will not require the buyer to return the item to the seller."_

So now I guess they can, not only let the buyer keep an item, but also give them the money back. I have seen the "not as described" policy be abused the way it was, just imagine what this new policy will do.
If I had e-bay stock, I would be selling! :shock:


----------



## goldsilverpro

I asked the metal detector guy what the weight was and if he could post a photo of the karat marking. Here's what he said:



> we do not know the weight we just get the items from our metal detecting camp and post them and raise money for charities..also it may be only gold plated we are unsure what 14k italy means, the bracelet is silver but may have been gold. and also if you read the description this is a package deal your not just bidding on one item!!


----------



## MMFJ

goldsilverpro said:


> I asked the metal detector guy what the weight was and if he could post a photo of the karat marking. Here's what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we do not know the weight we just get the items from our metal detecting camp and post them and raise money for charities..also it may be only gold plated we are unsure what 14k italy means, *the bracelet is silver but may have been gold*. and also if you read the description this is a package deal your not just bidding on one item!!
Click to expand...

Oh, WOW, thanks for making that crystal clear! :shock: 

Seems now, the only way to find out for sure is to go buy it........ 

Surely, that Bart Simpson object will cover the difference in value of a 'once was gold, now silver' item!


----------



## goldenchild

MMFJ said:


> Surely, that Bart Simpson object will cover the difference in value of a 'once was gold, now silver' item!



Maybe an alchemist got ahold of the bracelet?


----------



## martyn111

goldenchild said:


> MMFJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, that Bart Simpson object will cover the difference in value of a 'once was gold, now silver' item!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an alchemist got ahold of the bracelet?
Click to expand...


If thats what happened he did it the wrong way, would be better turning silver to gold


----------



## MysticColby

ebay really needs to outlaw the mystery-box-type auctions. "it could be a new car, or it could be a cardboard cutout of the car I bought with your money - I'm not sure, I only list it"


----------



## MMFJ

MysticColby said:


> ebay really needs to outlaw the mystery-box-type auctions. "it could be a new car, or it could be a cardboard cutout of the car I bought with your money - I'm not sure, I only list it"


I agree with those type auctions, but not MY type that's 'mystery-box-type'! 

Actually, we make a decent living out of selling stuff we don't know what it is, what it does, or how it works. However, we do put up the name and part number of exactly what we are selling and give lots of pictures, so you (as your own expert) can know what you are getting - then, just how can anyone give us an 'item not as described'?

But, I do object to the particular 'metal detector man' type stuff - it really does 'cheapen' the whole site.


----------



## macfixer01

MysticColby said:


> I think I love this most of all the auction: "A BART SIMPSON OBJECT" - not a bobble head or doll or skateboard; an object! sticker, maybe?




I'm guessing it's this same Bart Simpson item he failed to sell previously?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180872644490#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## MMFJ

macfixer01 said:


> MysticColby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I love this most of all the auction: "A BART SIMPSON OBJECT" - not a bobble head or doll or skateboard; an object! sticker, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's this same Bart Simpson item he failed to sell previously?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180872644490#ht_500wt_1182
Click to expand...

Yeah, the one where he took the picture from "approx. 41/2 inches" (something like 9/16th of a yard?) away? 

The one that shows he really likes to be in dark places? 

It's likely!


----------



## glorycloud

This has got to be shill bidding! :shock: (Bidder has no feedback score)

$167.80 for one pound of gold fingers?? Plus the $9.99 for shipping!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190676905245

Man, I have seven pounds of equal or better fingers that I would love
to sell at the same price! 8)


----------



## MMFJ

glorycloud said:


> Plus the $9.99 for shipping!


Said as if 157.81 were an OK price.... :lol:


----------



## macfixer01

glorycloud said:


> This has got to be shill bidding! :shock: (Bidder has no feedback score)
> 
> $167.80 for one pound of gold fingers?? Plus the $9.99 for shipping!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190676905245
> 
> Man, I have seven pounds of equal or better fingers that I would love
> to sell at the same price! 8)




Honestly I don't feel there ever was much shill bidding going on with Ebay, but who really knows now? It surely looks funny sometimes though. Hell, they've made it so easy by hiding bidder's identities that you'd think they're actively encouraging it?

Every new buyer starts with zero feedback so that doesn't mean much per se. And in this particular case since there is only one bid that had to be the seller's opening price. A shill bid is only worthwhile if it prompts a real bidder to increase his previous bid. If there was no previous (real) bid then why would the seller place a bid himself, only to then "win" his own auction and have to pay Ebay their final value fee for a non-existant sale?

I actually saw some decent fingers on Ebay earlier this week at a (comparatively) good price. They were around $432 buy-it-now for 5 pounds or around $86 per pound and free shipping to boot! I didn't bid on them though, I've had too many big expenses lately. I have bought from this seller before though and they do occasionally have some good deals.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190679833389#ht_1396wt_933

This guy's 8.43 pounds of fingers seem to be still available for $799 too if you're looking for some. They don't appear to be as cleanly trimmed though and are around $95 per pound. Plus shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180884849388#ht_500wt_1413

macfixer01


----------



## MMFJ

macfixer01 said:


> If there was no previous (real) bid then why would the seller place a bid himself, only to then "win" his own auction and have to pay Ebay their final value fee for a non-existant sale?


Actually, they could not pay, then "agree to cancel" - AND STILL LEAVE FEEDBACK for each of the "people" in the transaction.

A few dozen of those, there's no more ZERO, but a well trusted seller - and buyer!

Heck, follow that formula a bit and soon, you'll be TOP RATED (can you believe that? - I can't find anything that stops it.....)


----------



## MysticColby

macfixer01 said:


> Honestly I don't feel there ever was much shill bidding going on with Ebay, but who really knows now? It surely looks funny sometimes though. Hell, they've made it so easy by hiding bidder's identities that you'd think they're actively encouraging it?



When I first started selling stuff on ebay around 2003 I asked my aunt to bid on some of my items to increase the price. She won a couple of them and I did second chance offers, though they didn't accept. Just canceled the auctions. couple days later, ebay contacted me and said that you're not allowed to bid on your own items, etc. those auctions still went through, but they suspended my account for a month or so, if I remember correctly.
So, they do have something in place (at least they did then) to prevent it. my guess is that when there's a second chance offer or an auction is canceled someone looks into if those two accounts have any other contact.


----------



## DONNZ

Not a bListing but a cListing:

It might give someone a new idea or different approach:
*Suction Pump-DeVilbiss 701*

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/tls/3014195201.html


----------



## maynman1751

A sucker born every minute!!!!http://www.ebay.com/itm/shor-simpli...811?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bcd26d33


----------



## goldsilverpro

maynman1751 said:


> A sucker born every minute!!!!http://www.ebay.com/itm/shor-simpli...811?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bcd26d33



That's the first time I've seen the inside of one of those things. Not much there at all. Looks like all one needs is a bucket, a porous cup, wires, and a power supply. And, or course, the chemicals (salt? ammonium chloride?). As I understand it, Au ends up on the cathode, the silver dissolves in the solution, and the Pt is in the anode bag. Of course, all it does is separate. Nothing is pure.

The reason I mentioned ammonium chloride (NH4Cl) is that the Shor patents use it.


----------



## maynman1751

maynman1751 said:


> A sucker born every minute!!!!http://www.ebay.com/itm/shor-simpli...811?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bcd26d33



And the winner got it for the low, low price of................$315.00!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :roll:


----------



## goldenchild

We should be seeing the winner here shortly.


----------



## maynman1751

goldenchild said:


> We should be seeing the winner here shortly.



"Hey guys, I'm new here." "I just bought this great kit to refine gold, but it don't work". "What do I do now?" "Can you give me detailed steps to fix this?" :roll:  :twisted:


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

I saw this, and just couldn't help but post it here.

I really hope this isn't one of our members...

I'm really curious to see what is said about this, it looks like the person selling it made no attempt to make whatever it is, actually look like gold.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-troy-oz-o...525?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c280fd905

Scott


----------



## Geo

SBrown said:


> I saw this, and just couldn't help but post it here.
> 
> I really hope this isn't one of our members...
> 
> I'm really curious to see what is said about this, it looks like the person selling it made no attempt to make whatever it is, actually look like gold.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-troy-oz-o...525?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c280fd905
> 
> Scott



"quote"3 troy oz of 5x filtered, aqua regia washed & reconstituted nanoparticulate gold dust. This gold dust was gold wheel & water wheel filtered using deionized water, then dissolved in aqua regia and reconstituted with sodium metabisulfate under aseptic laboratory conditions. The gold is so fine, it almost feels greasy, like graphite dust between your fingertips, let looks every bit the part of shimmering genuine gold."quote"

sodium metabisulfate? looks the part of shimmering GENUINE gold? :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: some one is going to get their heart and wallet broke.


----------



## its-all-a-lie

Seems to me he has taken the gold plated and gold fill items he purchased a month ago and ground them together with the vial of gold flakes he also bought and somehow thinks he is gonna fool someone into thinkin he has 3 ounces of gold dust. Atleast all the weights add up pretty close. Just my opinion.


----------



## goldenchild

It looks like its on the floor in the basement?


----------



## goldenchild

I think the picture used to describe what is up for bid looks like what this auction really is :lol: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-K-Gold-f...441?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c280e5dc9


----------



## maynman1751

I wrote him and this is what I got.



> Dear maynman1751,
> 
> I melt down MASSIVE amounts of scrap in AR, then process that into gold dust. Like tons. Depending on the origin of said scrap, some is more valuable than others, i.e., I make money in scads by buying what some guy has no idea the plate value and melting it down. I also teach classes on how to do this, and it's nice to have that stuff laying around for which I can calculate a precise value of gold mass that should precipitate under ideal conditions.
> 
> Mind you, I also prospect my own ore and gold locally and process and sell that as well. That dust derives from maybe 20 lbs of extremely high grade ore. Of which I have 20+ tons. In order to process that much ore, you need a lot of chemicals, which cost money. So, I sell some dust, sell some ore, buy my chemicals, make a few pounds of gold, smelt it, cash it, and onto the next batch.


----------



## its-all-a-lie

And this person is teaching classes on how to do this? :shock:


----------



## macfixer01

Yup get your "Golden Cookie" here! Well I hope someone got a deal but I doubt it. Believed to be 10K? Not guaranteed gold? Gold plated and solid gold pieces melted together and "somewhat refined by hand"?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280902583656

And then the manufacturer seems to keep the scale on the GT3000 tester he used some national secret unless you own one. The only place it seems to appear is on a label on the meter itself. The owners manual online doesn't show it and is generally useless in accessing the tester's capabilities or accuracy. I'd be mad if I actually bought one and got that little bit of fluff as an owner's manual. Anyway from what little I can see in the only pictures I can find online, the meter scale appears to show that 397 is only 8k or maybe 9k depending on color?

macfixer01


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

maynman1751 said:


> I wrote him and this is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear maynman1751,
> 
> I melt down MASSIVE amounts of scrap in AR, then process that into gold dust. Like tons. Depending on the origin of said scrap, some is more valuable than others, i.e., I make money in scads by buying what some guy has no idea the plate value and melting it down. I also teach classes on how to do this, and it's nice to have that stuff laying around for which I can calculate a precise value of gold mass that should precipitate under ideal conditions.
> 
> Mind you, I also prospect my own ore and gold locally and process and sell that as well. That dust derives from maybe 20 lbs of extremely high grade ore. Of which I have 20+ tons. In order to process that much ore, you need a lot of chemicals, which cost money. So, I sell some dust, sell some ore, buy my chemicals, make a few pounds of gold, smelt it, cash it, and onto the next batch.
Click to expand...


What is creepy is that I remember reading something very similar to this, somewhere, and I cannot remember if it was on eBay, this forum or somewhere else.

Scott


----------



## etack

SBrown said:


> maynman1751 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote him and this is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear maynman1751,
> 
> I melt down MASSIVE amounts of scrap in AR, then process that into gold dust. Like tons. Depending on the origin of said scrap, some is more valuable than others, i.e., I make money in scads by buying what some guy has no idea the plate value and melting it down. I also teach classes on how to do this, and it's nice to have that stuff laying around for which I can calculate a precise value of gold mass that should precipitate under ideal conditions.
> 
> Mind you, I also prospect my own ore and gold locally and process and sell that as well. That dust derives from maybe 20 lbs of extremely high grade ore. Of which I have 20+ tons.  In order to process that much ore, you need a lot of chemicals, which cost money. So, I sell some dust, sell some ore, buy my chemicals, make a few pounds of gold, smelt it, cash it, and onto the next batch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is creepy is that I remember reading something very similar to this, somewhere, and I cannot remember if it was on eBay, this forum or somewhere else.
> 
> Scott
Click to expand...



what are the odds the he is sitting on $9.5 million in gold(300 toz per ton) and selling it on eBay to help out your portfolio :roll: :roll:

Eric


----------



## macfixer01

I see homelessness in this guy's future... Unless some fool thinks $20,000 worth of (reputed) 24K gold for $30,000 is a good deal?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200782484084

macfixer01


----------



## maynman1751

If he has all these ounces of gold why is he losing his house? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## qst42know

He likely bought all of them on eBay. :twisted:


----------



## DONNZ

Don't overlook Goodwill: 
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/42-Assorted-Cell-Phones-10226422.html#des
42 Assorted Cell Phones (10226422)

Cut the shipping if you live near Goodwill of Greater Grand Rapids

Bunch of flatware: Silver?
They do have good pics of their items. 

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/


----------



## its-all-a-lie

i found a good deal on a set of half eagle gold coins from a very reputable ebayer!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Indian-Head-Half-Eagles-5-gold-coins-24-Coin-Set-/300669132453?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item460146dea5


----------



## goldenchild

What's in this lot? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170-Grams-O...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a769ffa14

Oh... I see the bidders are brand new. They will be in for a big surprise :shock:


----------



## glondor

That has to be some sort of scam. wow.


----------



## goldsilverpro

Sure makes one want to sell their gold filled on eBay, especially when you can get 10 times the gold value. To add insult to injury, the buyer had to pay for shipping.


----------



## maynman1751

What the :shock: ........Just read my sig line! :roll:


----------



## qst42know

Another one bound for foreclosure.


----------



## martyn111

Looks like Brass is the 'New Gold'. 
I think the title is very misleading, but at least his description is accurate and the buyers knows what it is that they are purchasing.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261052368342?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## joem

martyn111 said:


> Looks like Brass is the 'New Gold'.
> I think the title is very misleading, but at least his description is accurate and the buyers knows what it is that they are purchasing.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261052368342?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I think it's a cool desk piece.


----------



## martyn111

joem said:


> martyn111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Brass is the 'New Gold'.
> I think the title is very misleading, but at least his description is accurate and the buyers knows what it is that they are purchasing.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261052368342?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a cool desk piece.
Click to expand...


I agree a great desk piece, but worth about 3GBP as scrap. I guess I need to start melting and casting my scrap brass from now on. :lol:


----------



## philddreamer

Oh boy!!! :roll: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/C4040-ES-INTEL-CPU-RARE-/190404561375?pt=US_Vintage_Computers_Mainframes&hash=item2c54ff09df


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

philddreamer said:


> Oh boy!!! :roll:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/C4040-ES-INTEL-CPU-RARE-/190404561375?pt=US_Vintage_Computers_Mainframes&hash=item2c54ff09df



Now that is funny, and they are even kind enough to include shipping for free. Wonders never cease. Somewhere in the world, there are pigs flying and I just heard on the news that snowflakes now have a chance in hell.

Scott


----------



## Palladium

Wow!! Ebay is offering $100 in Ebay bucks if i spend $ 800,000. :mrgreen:


----------



## goldenchild

The latest addition to the line of "portable refining systems" we all know and love.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Gal-Puri...195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6fd2b2d3


----------



## goldenchild

Any gamblers in the house?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14K-Gold-Fi...765?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d2e97d75


----------



## MMFJ

goldenchild said:


> Any gamblers in the house?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14K-Gold-Fi...765?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d2e97d75


At least they "GAURENTY" they are idiots..... :shock:


----------



## goldenchild

The seller or the buyer?


----------



## publius

goldenchild said:


> The seller or the buyer?



Yes! :lol:


----------



## Geo

looks pretty well stripped to me.


----------



## glondor

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-8-41-OZ-LOT-OF-MELTED-DROPS-FROM-COMPUTER-PINS-FOR-PRECIOUS-METALS-RECOVERY-/150848739216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231f491790#ht_1282wt_1184


----------



## rewalston

stupid question, what does "No Reserve" mean?


----------



## rshartjr

rewalston said:


> stupid question, what does "No Reserve" mean?



"No Reserve" means that the starting bid is already the lowest price the seller will accept.

Say the seller lists an item starting at one dollar and posts it with no reserve: If only one person bids on the item by the close of the auction, then that item has sold for one dollar.

Be sure to read the fine print, though. If the seller wants sixty bucks for postage and insurance, the winner of the auction must cover that, as well.

Scott


----------



## goldenchild

Notice how they "SAVE YOU 1/2 OF THE PROCESS " by melting the scrap. There are now an additional 50,000 people out there that think the first thing you have to do in refining is melt it down :x Where is the annoyed smiley?


----------



## maynman1751

Notice how he ground them to even make them presentable. What a joke! Again, read my sig line.


----------



## rewalston

rshartjr said:


> rewalston said:
> 
> 
> 
> stupid question, what does "No Reserve" mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No Reserve" means that the starting bid is already the lowest price the seller will accept.
> 
> Say the seller lists an item starting at one dollar and posts it with no reserve: If only one person bids on the item by the close of the auction, then that item has sold for one dollar.
> 
> Be sure to read the fine print, though. If the seller wants sixty bucks for postage and insurance, the winner of the auction must cover that, as well.
> 
> Scott
Click to expand...

Thank you Scott. I have an account on fleabay, but have never found an answer to that on there.

Rusty


----------



## macfixer01

goldenchild said:


> Notice how they "SAVE YOU 1/2 OF THE PROCESS " by melting the scrap. There are now an additional 50,000 people out there that think the first thing you have to do in refining is melt it down :x Where is the annoyed smiley?





Yeah that cheeses me off to no end. Why do people melt something easily recognizable like rings, earrings, or even electronic pins to come up with some nebulous "blob" that could be brass for all we know? Unless of course they're purposely disguising stolen or low grade material? It's especially stupid if it was a plated item where the gold could have been easily removed in a cell. Now it would have to be dissolved in acid to get the gold out (if there even is any).


----------



## macfixer01

I came across this looking at one of the other auctions mentioned recently. Here's another scam artist using that nebulous term OUNCE again. That scale doesn't appear to be reading Troy Ounces to me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150853789246

So the XRF says it's 18.21 Karat. Hmmm is XRF really THAT accurate? If so and if my math is correct, it looks like it's worth around $1133 or $100 less than the price the auction is already up to?

macfixer01


----------



## its-all-a-lie

macfixer01 said:


> So the XRF says it's 18.21 Karat. Hmmm is XRF really THAT accurate? If so and if my math is correct, it looks like it's worth around $1133 or $100 less than the price the auction is already up to?



Yeah but an ounce of gold goes for 1600 right now and his price is well below that! Ignorance, you gotta love those who feed on it.


----------



## martyn111

Anyone in the UK fancy a cherished numberplate with forum connections?
Go to the third picture in the listing.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180923841844&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123 
I must add that this isn't my auction, please don't ask me what price I want for it!!


----------



## MMFJ

rewalston said:


> rshartjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rewalston said:
> 
> 
> 
> stupid question, what does "No Reserve" mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No Reserve" means that the starting bid is already the lowest price the seller will accept.
> 
> Say the seller lists an item starting at one dollar and posts it with no reserve: If only one person bids on the item by the close of the auction, then that item has sold for one dollar.
> 
> Be sure to read the fine print, though. If the seller wants sixty bucks for postage and insurance, the winner of the auction must cover that, as well.
> 
> Scott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Scott. I have an account on fleabay, but have never found an answer to that on there.
> 
> Rusty
Click to expand...

Took me awhile to find it (they really don't like reserves over there any more - used to be 'the thing' 8-10 years ago....)
http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/reserve.html
(but I think rshartjr's explaination is much more clear! :lol: 

Funny how the only way you can find out about it is in the SELLER side - leaving the buyer blindsided! Another 'buyer protection' at work??? :roll:


----------



## Palladium

I remember the day when Shor products were all over ebay.
Now it's just one. http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=iShor+Simplicity+Scrap+Gold+Platinum+Refining+System


----------



## goldenchild

Shor had to step aside for its competitor the "Portable Refining System w air purifying & miniFume Hood for Gold scrap recovery". I cant think of a catchy name for it at the moment so I will just call it crap.


----------



## Palladium

Don't you know them folks at Shor hate me by now. :mrgreen:


----------



## maynman1751

Palladium said:


> Don't you know them folks at Shor hate me by now. :mrgreen:


I'll bet that really upsets you too! :mrgreen:


----------



## micronationcreation

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251122643446?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

A rare bargain on ebay, this guy had about 8 lots of these cpu's (buy it now), I could only afford 2


----------



## Palladium

He's at it yet again. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Gal-Plastic-Filter-Device-for-Gold-Platinum-Scrap-Refining-Funnel-D11cm-H45mm-/140820795443?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c992d033


----------



## macfixer01

Does anyone feel like taking a flyer on this one? It could be a hell of a deal, or a scam. 5 Pounds of gold pins with (supposedly) 1% gold content for USD $450.00 buy-it-now.
So 1% of 2266 Grams Should mean 22.66 Grams of gold correct? That's assuming they're either plated with 24K, or that he already took the karat into account.
The ESM photo does look interesting however the layer shown would likely be gold over nickel, so is not quite that thick.

Oh did I mention he's apparently new to selling with no feedback, and it says the product is to be shipped from Hungary? Maybe that's not as scary for you folks located in Europe.
Anyway according to Ebay he joined in March of 2010, but never bought or sold anything before now? Or at least he never received or gave feedback if he did have any transactions.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290756879231

macfixer01


----------



## joem

macfixer01 said:


> Does anyone feel like taking a flyer on this one? It could be a hell of a deal, or a scam. 5 Pounds of gold pins with (supposedly) 1% gold content for USD $450.00 buy-it-now.
> So 1% of 2266 Grams Should mean 22.66 Grams of gold correct? That's assuming they're either plated with 24K, or that he already took the karat into account.
> The ESM photo does look interesting however the layer shown would likely be gold over nickel, so is not quite that thick.
> 
> Oh did I mention he's apparently new to selling with no feedback, and it says the product is to be shipped from Hungary? Maybe that's not as scary for you folks located in Europe.
> Anyway according to Ebay he joined in March of 2010, but never bought or sold anything before now? Or at least he never received or gave feedback if he did have any transactions.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290756879231
> 
> macfixer01



Just based on my knowledge gained here I believe these are not high grade, just very shiny. To me it it looks like "Component RCA" type Plated very thin over nickel plate.
To me the shine gives it away.
I might be his first attempt in this " gold in your eyes" market


----------



## patnor1011

How did he calculated that Au is 1% of weight is a mystery to me. I would like to see how did he applied math in this instance. :twisted:


----------



## goldsilverpro

patnor1011 said:


> How did he calculated that Au is 1% of weight is a mystery to me. I would like to see how did he applied math in this instance. :twisted:


And, if they run 1%, why is he selling them for the equivalent of 0.38%?

The ECM photo is bogus because the plating layer shown is mostly nickel, although he has the whole thing labeled as "Au Layer."


----------



## macfixer01

joem said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone feel like taking a flyer on this one? It could be a hell of a deal, or a scam. 5 Pounds of gold pins with (supposedly) 1% gold content for USD $450.00 buy-it-now.
> So 1% of 2266 Grams Should mean 22.66 Grams of gold correct? That's assuming they're either plated with 24K, or that he already took the karat into account.
> The ESM photo does look interesting however the layer shown would likely be gold over nickel, so is not quite that thick.
> 
> Oh did I mention he's apparently new to selling with no feedback, and it says the product is to be shipped from Hungary? Maybe that's not as scary for you folks located in Europe.
> Anyway according to Ebay he joined in March of 2010, but never bought or sold anything before now? Or at least he never received or gave feedback if he did have any transactions.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290756879231
> 
> macfixer01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just based on my knowledge gained here I believe these are not high grade, just very shiny. To me it it looks like "Component RCA" type Plated very thin over nickel plate.
> To me the shine gives it away.
> I might be his first attempt in this " gold in your eyes" market
Click to expand...



Yes I see what you're saying. Now that I get a better look they do seem to be BNC connectors or something similar, and appear to have a Teflon insulator and a coaxial pin inside. I have a zoom function on my video card I should make more use of. Goldsilverpro also confirmed my suspicion as to the plating thickness. Not such a good deal after all.

macfixer01


----------



## Palladium

See if your can find anything wrong with this guys buying patterns? http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=bob55552011&ftab=FeedbackAsBuyer


----------



## joem

Palladium said:


> See if your can find anything wrong with this guys buying patterns? http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=bob55552011&ftab=FeedbackAsBuyer



LIke what that he has bought from me? I don't get what you are getting to.


----------



## patnor1011

Maybe that he is buying too much of "unknown" on ebay...


----------



## joem

patnor1011 said:


> Maybe that he is buying too much of "unknown" on ebay...



First he bought my book, then he bought those 2 inch discs I have. Sounds like he's learning how to do A/P.


----------



## patnor1011

I was referring to all that melted drops of something. 8)


----------



## joem

patnor1011 said:


> Maybe that he is buying too much of "unknown" on ebay...



Either he is smart and will try to recover the gold, new enough to think he can buy cheap gold, or just sees gold in his eyes and nothing else. He only joined in October but seems to have money and paid my auctions as soon as my auctions ended. We have all seen junk gold on ebay sell for high amounts maybe he is betting on future re-sales.


----------



## Palladium

He's the new breed on ebay. The fish! Your right Joem he bought your book. I noticed that to. I've been doing research about the market over on ebay because of all the problems that have been occurring here on the forum and in the industry as a whole. Not just people stealing info from here, but the whole way scammers have taken over the NEW gold rush over there and the way it ties into the forum. A whole lot of things are starting to come into focus for me, as well as people, that i just didn't pay attention to before or even knew existed before now. I bet i've track several hundred peoples buying habits, who they bought from, what they bought, why they bought, and the profit margins involved, and so on and so on. I'm studying the reasoning behind the phenomena. He also contacted me about refining all that stuff. Yeah........... now how do you think my returns would work out against the stuff he bought and what he paid for it? I will tell you how. He would be disappointed and i would be labeled dishonest for having stole his gold. But i payed such and such for all this therefore since i payed so much for this crap it must be worth at least more than i paid or why would they sell it for that price. I was robbed by the refiner he will say. I've found some interesting things about some people from the forum here also. I'll keep that quiet for now. You know who you are and so do i now! I've also got one that is fixing to bust wide open tomorrow i think here on the forum. It's between a member here and what kind of refining or morals he's been using in his business ethics with others outside the forum. This don't involve me though i've tried to kind of help resolve it. This is someone else's on making and not mine. I had nothing to do with it except accidentally running into it head on. Anyway i'm still researching to help formulate my little plan for ebay and the entity it's became. Boy is it a mess over there.


----------



## MMFJ

Well, it isn't Ebay, but I think it fits in here, somewhere........ 

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/bfs/3148972229.html


----------



## Geo

the third photo is gold crystals that have been shown on the forum before.


----------



## ericrm

START UP PLAN
1. Finding investor
2. Building boat equipment and setup
3. Double check BLM rules and regulations for ocean dredging get any permits needed

i personnaly get very amused by the fact that making sure you can do it only came in 3 place... one investor gonna feel stupid when he will discover that he own two crappy boat with no use.


----------



## NoIdea

Palladium said:


> He's the new breed on ebay. The fish! .................. Boy is it a mess over there.



Hey Palladium, I've been in the other shoe, and it was not sweet, that's why i don't trust NZ refiners. Sent in, for refining, 950g of mixed stuff, melted bar, or should i say dirty dirty gold and silver bar. :roll: 

I received a report telling me my gold and silver were way under my estimated values, maybe they were correct values, maybe i was wrong in my estimation, regardless, i made enquiries, told them i was not happy and could i have my sample back and i would pay for the analytical work done and could they send me an invoice. What i got in the mail was the invoice and a bar that looked more like copper and it was 150g heavier. :shock: 

Actual numbers have changed due to senility and ...... something else :lol:, it's the large difference in weight that i am trying to convey.

Still trying to work that one out.


Deano


----------



## Geo

Deano, you got ripped off.plain and simple.


----------



## goldsilverpro

All refiners have always had a license to steal. Whether they do it or not, and to what extent, is always up to them and whatever the traffic will bear in that particular situation. As a refiner friend of mine often said, sending material to a refiner is like having an unknown amount of money in a sealed envelope and hiring someone you don't know to go into a private room and count it for you.


----------



## macfixer01

I'm sure this will sucker somebody in. While these boards look good at first glance, look at how thick they are. I'd guess they have to be at least 1/4 Inch thick, if not 3/8?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110936876268

macfixer01


----------



## Palladium

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370638555268


----------



## Golddigger Greg

Palladium said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/370638555268


That doesn't seem right at all. Leave me positive feedback now, so I can scam others later? 
Selling quality goods at a reasonable price with great customer service should be the route sellers use to achieve the good standing they wish to portray to future customers. In my opinion anyway.


----------



## patnor1011

That is against rules, buyer cant demand feedback and surely not before transaction is finished or in exchange for goods or services.


----------



## Palladium

Has anybody seen these copper globs they are selling on flebay as melted pins and such. I think what they are doing is melting copper drops and then dipping it in a gold plating solution to give it that shine. I've tested one that was sent me. I had a poor fellow contact me that had bought quiet a bit to say the least. He wanted me to refine his pot of gold! I sent him on his way. Seen that one coming a mile away.


----------



## glondor

Interesting Ebay link and concept. Is it someone here? 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GOLD-RECOVERY-JEWELRY-REFINING-SCRAP-RINGS-PINS-CPU-KARAT-GOLD-PLATED-FILLED-/170896774239?_trksid=p5197.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26itu%3DUCI%252BRTU%26otn%3D8%26pmod%3D261081909493%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D1402772059937489088&_qi=RTM742991#ht_10727wt_1184


----------



## Palladium

I feel sorry for that poor fellow!


----------



## Palladium

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/business/2012/08/ebay-bans-magic-potions-curses-spells/?fb_ref=.UC1PsuCX-Xw.like&fb_source=timeline


----------



## glondor

The writing style kinda reminded me of you Palladium. Is it your ad?


----------



## Geo

but they are still going to sell alchemy formula..... :roll:


----------



## Palladium

I been known to test market a thing or two in the name of research. Let me tell you now the crazies are out there to! I never had any idea how far it went until i jumped in head first in that water. It's literally amazing at the study of human nature and the stupidity that abounds. I mean really!


----------



## goldenchild

I remember in elementary school doing a little exercise in product marketing. The class broke up into several groups and invented products that we would try to sell to other groups. We could price the product at anything up to $10 and then had to present it to the other groups. I can’t remember exactly what my groups product was but I think it had to do with smellovision. We priced this imaginary product at $10. At first many groups were reluctant to spend their entire $10 on one product. We then priced it at $9.99 and everyone was on board! That’s a common marketing strategy but goes to show you how strangely some people’s minds work.


----------



## glondor

Marketing tricks.....How you answer this will tell if you are a savvy shopper.

You see an ad for your favorite product, 50%MORE PRODUCT !!! SAME PRICE AS REGULAR SIZE !!!.

You see another add for the same product, 50% OFF SALE regular size 1/2 PRICE !!!

Which store do you rush to to get the deal. 8) 

(caps for marketing purposes only) :lol:


----------



## MMFJ

glondor said:


> Marketing tricks.....How you answer this will tell if you are a savvy shopper.
> 
> You see an ad for your favorite product, 50%MORE PRODUCT !!! SAME PRICE AS REGULAR SIZE !!!.
> 
> You see another add for the same product, 50% OFF SALE regular size 1/2 PRICE !!!
> 
> Which store do you rush to to get the deal. 8)
> 
> (caps for marketing purposes only) :lol:


Good one!

Now, before I answer, what's the PRIZE??? Perhaps, it is just the location of that store where I can rush off to spend my money???? 8)


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

glondor said:


> Marketing tricks.....How you answer this will tell if you are a savvy shopper.
> 
> You see an ad for your favorite product, 50%MORE PRODUCT !!! SAME PRICE AS REGULAR SIZE !!!.
> 
> You see another add for the same product, 50% OFF SALE regular size 1/2 PRICE !!!
> 
> Which store do you rush to to get the deal. 8)
> 
> (caps for marketing purposes only) :lol:



Answer is really simple, if you want to save money, you don't spend it.

Alright, I realize that isn't exactly the question you were asking, but it will pertain once I explain myself.

Women will spend money, to save more money. The first one, 50% more, is the one women will go for.

Men try not to spend money, to save money. So the second one is marketed towards men.

You can either spend less for more, or more for more. The less for more option seems like a better deal to me.

Scott


----------



## glondor

The prize... Is the understanding of your own human condition. 

Did you even consider there was something going on? Did you understand what you seen? Do you need to pay more attention to attempts of slick marketers to part you and your money? Knowledge is power. Do you have the power? How many times a day do you get "fooled"


----------



## Geo

if you buy the same product at half price, it means you can spend the same amount of money and get DOUBLE (100%) the amount of product. if you get 50% more for the same price you only getting half the amount for the same price. 50% off is the best value.


----------



## MMFJ

glondor said:


> The prize... Is the understanding of your own human condition.
> 
> Did you even consider there was something going on? Did you understand what you seen? Do you need to pay more attention to attempts of slick marketers to part you and your money? Knowledge is power. Do you have the power? How many times a day do you get "fooled"


The best thing you can do for yourself (and your kids, in my opinion) is to study marketing...... Sounds 'horrible' to many, but the truth is that by studying the concepts, you can (and hopefully will) bypass many of the 'trick's as you pointed out - fooling some into thinking that '1/2 off' is worse than 'half more free' - when worded well (as in your example), it is easy to get sucked in. 

However, taking a second to do some quick math, you can easily see which is the best price;

let's say that the bottle was one gallon and cost $1 to keep the math easy
look at '1/2 price' - you get one gallon for $.50 [now, let's break that down to 1/2 gallon pricing to keep it simple] = $.25/(1/2 gallon)
look at '50% more free' (or 1.5 gallon [3 1/2 gallon portions] at $1) = 1.5 / 3 = $.50/(1/2 gallon)

Clearly (and actually simply, once you see how to do it), the better price is *1/2 off the original portion* - NOT "50% MORE FREE!", which contains two of the one hundred some-odd 'hottest' marketing terms that get people to take action (I have a reference to that list, somewhere....)


----------



## Palladium

And to think here i was learning all this and really all i needed was a day. Boy have i wasted some time!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170874004692


----------



## joem

Palladium said:


> And to think here i was learning all this and really all i needed was a day. Boy have i wasted some time!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170874004692



DArn, I could get 100 dollars a book if I tell people to do it in one day and call it a course.


----------



## NoIdea

Ah fork it, and to think i wasted 20years and all it takes is 1 day, yah know, im sitting here beside myself. :shock: 

Deano


----------



## Geo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FUME-FREE-REACTION-VESSEL-Plans-Instr-Aqua-Regia-Nitric-Acid-Refining-/180952853023?_trksid=p4340.m1985&_trkparms=aid%3D444000%26algo%3DSOI.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D13%26meid%3D1476320878145826485%26pid%3D100012%26prg%3D1014%26rk%3D1%26#ht_1249wt_1397

:lol: isnt this the guy that got booted off the forum a few months ago?


----------



## NoIdea

Geo said:


> :lol: isnt this the guy that got booted off the forum a few months ago?



Pass, butt i think he should join up so we can boot him off :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc

Geo said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FUME-FREE-REACTION-VESSEL-Plans-Instr-Aqua-Regia-Nitric-Acid-Refining-/180952853023?_trksid=p4340.m1985&_trkparms=aid%3D444000%26algo%3DSOI.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D13%26meid%3D1476320878145826485%26pid%3D100012%26prg%3D1014%26rk%3D1%26#ht_1249wt_1397
> 
> :lol: isnt this the guy that got booted off the forum a few months ago?




Are you thinking of David A. Puchta? The one who made his own gold with Dr Champions help.
If so I don't think that guy could ever achieve a 99.7% Positive feedback selling anything.
He is probably a billionaire by now with his own private island (made of gold).

Jim


----------



## goldenchild

glondor said:


> Marketing tricks.....How you answer this will tell if you are a savvy shopper.
> 
> You see an ad for your favorite product, 50%MORE PRODUCT !!! SAME PRICE AS REGULAR SIZE !!!.
> 
> You see another add for the same product, 50% OFF SALE regular size 1/2 PRICE !!!
> 
> Which store do you rush to to get the deal. 8)
> 
> (caps for marketing purposes only) :lol:



What is the gold London PM fix that day? :lol:


----------



## Palladium

These circuit boards didn't pass inspection and were scrapped because the gold was plated on to thick :shock: :arrow: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Ounces-of-Gold-Scrap-Double-Sided-PCB-/261085610939?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc9ea43bb


----------



## joem

Palladium said:


> These circuit boards didn't pass inspection and were scrapped because the gold was plated on to thick :shock: :arrow: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Ounces-of-Gold-Scrap-Double-Sided-PCB-/261085610939?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc9ea43bb



My wife says mine is bigger.
HE says pay close attention to auction 
that's because he says they are "Heavy Platted"
I don't include the weight of the waste area, I don't like selling nothing to unsuspecting buyers. If A person hold the item in their hands and then makes me an offer then they buy what they see.


----------



## Irons2

NoIdea said:


> Ah fork it, and to think i wasted 20years and all it takes is 1 day, yah know, im sitting here beside myself. :shock:
> 
> Deano



20 Years of Cacademia =1 Day in the real World.


----------



## goldenchild

Palladium said:


> These circuit boards didn't pass inspection and were scrapped because the gold was plated on to thick :shock: :arrow: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Ounces-of-Gold-Scrap-Double-Sided-PCB-/261085610939?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc9ea43bb





joem said:


> My wife says mine is bigger.
> HE says pay close attention to auction
> that's because he says they are "Heavy Platted"
> I don't include the weight of the waste area, I don't like selling nothing to unsuspecting buyers. If A person hold the item in their hands and then makes me an offer then they buy what they see.



Not a bad deal for "around or about 20 ounces of gold scrap" :roll:


----------



## jimdoc

Someone is the proud new owner of about $34.78 worth of gold, for the low low price of $122.50, plus $4 for shipping. Even if it was 24K it would only be $59.54. I would say only on Ebay, but I am sure there are idiots out there that never even heard of Ebay yet. I guess they couldn't be bothered with looking up what a grain is, or it just registered as a gram in their brain.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120978044829&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:US:3160

http://www.dendritics.com/scales/metal-calc.asp?WeightU=16.8&Units=gr&Metal=Au&PurityC=.583&Purity=0.583&PrOzt=&Markup=0


----------



## kadriver

Video demo shows the scrubber in use on the second link below.

I had to hit the refresh button on my browser to get the pictures to display.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Upto-7-troy-ounce-per-cycle-Gold-Silver-Refining-System-with-wet-NOx-scrubber-/300736701892?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46054de5c4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-and-Silver-Refining-NOx-wet-scrubbing-system-Brand-New-NO2-Lab-Scrubber-/300706453645?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460380588d


----------



## samuel-a

kadriver said:


> Video demo shows the scrubber in use on the second link below.
> 
> I had to hit the refresh button on my browser to get the pictures to display.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Upto-7-troy-ounce-per-cycle-Gold-Silver-Refining-System-with-wet-NOx-scrubber-/300736701892?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46054de5c4
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-and-Silver-Refining-NOx-wet-scrubbing-system-Brand-New-NO2-Lab-Scrubber-/300706453645?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460380588d



:|


----------



## Palladium

He's a forum member here and their is actually a thread about the whole thing somewhere if i can find the link.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EXwd3pFC2U[/youtube]


----------



## Palladium

Palladium said:


> He's a forum member here and their is actually a thread about the whole thing somewhere if i can find the link.



http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=14152&hilit=ontario+canada+scrubber


----------



## etack

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pounds-of-scrap-tv-boards-high-yield-silver-recovery-some-gold-/280977316963?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416b8d9c63

Don't Everyone start taking apart your TV's now

Eric


----------



## 9kuuby9

This is a funny one... :mrgreen: 


http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/290780578506?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


The pentium pro's sold for 6500 euros or 8360 dollars...


----------



## etack

thats at 122.58 a pound a little over spot 


Eric


----------



## goldenchild

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Refining-St...252?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cc0e5aac

What do you think the odds of there being enough cfm to suck the fumes through this tiny tube are?


----------



## etack

"The Kit includes a modified 12-cup Coffeemaker, 3 outlet Adapters (see pic.) for the Lid of Hamilton Beach 8-Qt Crack Pot Slow Cooker (Model #33181 only!), and Scrubber."

"Two reactors (not included!) are standard 8-Qt Crack Pots with a glass lid. You could purchase them from Wal-Mart, eBay or online. The Lid (not include!) has 3/8” hole to let off steam and the seller supplies a special adapter for it (see pic.). According to description, the glass Lid of 8-Qt Slow Cooker Model #33181 must have hole. However, for unknown reasons, there are Models #33181 without holes too. Then you'll have to disassemble holder lid, expand the hole in the glass Lid with a "Dremel" and install the adapter. This simple procedure takes 15 min."

---Quote from listing

He missed a two crackpots since the last time it was brought up. He should hire an english speaking proofreader not Russin. :roll: 

Also I like how it only fits one type of "crackPot" :!: :!: :!: 

Eric


----------



## butcher

Maybe he ment to spell it that way, to sell to certain customers.


----------



## acpeacemaker

Kind of reminded me of Pat's belt. To be honest though my wife would probably slap me if I got her these.
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=390479245128&index=17&nav=SEARCH&nid=88535667897


----------



## patnor1011

etack said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pounds-of-scrap-tv-boards-high-yield-silver-recovery-some-gold-/280977316963?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416b8d9c63
> 
> Don't Everyone start taking apart your TV's now
> 
> Eric



I would love to see where those 2 oz of silver are in 42" flats screen tv are located. :twisted:


----------



## patnor1011

goldenchild said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Refining-St...252?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cc0e5aac
> 
> What do you think the odds of there being enough cfm to suck the fumes through this tiny tube are?



That dude is taking pi** from Russian Federation with his eBay ID name. I think that at least Moscow city can sue him. 
No, really, he may get better business changing his nick to MacGyverKitchenSolutions.


----------



## patnor1011

But hey, he may cracked it. In October alone he made over 1000$ and that is from people who left feedback. I guess that was his customers who went to leave feedback before they tried his refining wonder. The rest may tried it already and are not able to leave feedback at all due to various reasons like no access to internet in A&E, crowded internet cafe in purgatory, waiting list to get apartment in heaven....


----------



## macfixer01

I got side-tracked with work, and it's a little late now since the auction is over. I had wanted to ask this seller though how you melt 14 and 18 karat gold together and have the result jeweler tested as 18k?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281010506906

macfixer01


----------



## joem

Well the cpu list is now on sale on ebay.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Gold-content-list-in-Ceramic-CPUs-processors-chips-for-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-/251177376393?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item3a7b569a89


----------



## Geo

joem said:


> Well the cpu list is now on sale on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Gold-content-list-in-Ceramic-CPUs-processors-chips-for-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-/251177376393?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item3a7b569a89



i recognize that. i believe its MMFJ's. its from his website.


----------



## goldenchild

cpu sales are about to skyrocket.


----------



## patnor1011

He is selling that list long time. He is member here zzyyddrruuttee
His other ebay account is sarlonde224 and he sold quite a lot of copies there too. I do not understand why he is selling it when he clearly know that numbers are not truth.

http://myworld.ebay.com/sarlonde224/&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2754


----------



## Smack

Did any one watch this auction? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160921643982&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## goldsilverpro

Smack said:


> Did any one watch this auction?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160921643982&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


You don't see too many $300/pound pins.


----------



## goldenchild

I wonder if the buyer got them for a different purpose. You can make alot of melted gold drops from that lot. The buyer could easily double his money.


----------



## its-all-a-lie

Seems like karma might be makin her rounds: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Recover-Gold-Plated-Items-And-Turn-It-Into-99-995-Pure-Gold-scrap-gold-recovery-/140829938564?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ca1e5384


----------



## its-all-a-lie

14K scrap, TESTED!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-KT-SCRAP-GOLD-/321023458782?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4abe7d3dde


----------



## MMFJ

its-all-a-lie said:


> Seems like karma might be makin her rounds: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Recover-Gold-Plated-Items-And-Turn-It-Into-99-995-Pure-Gold-scrap-gold-recovery-/140829938564?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ca1e5384


But, you gotta feel 'sorry' for the guy, after all "CHRONIC AMONIA IN BOTH LUNGS" is really something (though I'm not sure exactly what, but it is in all caps!)


----------



## Pantherlikher

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hostess-Twinkies-4-Boxes-40-Individually-Wrapped-Cakes-/200850060311?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec398b417

*Seriously
The company is in bankrupcy for the 3rd time now and there is a worker's strike looming. The company also says they may have a buyer to keep it running.
Just a scare but really?. I'm thinking of running out and buying them all from the local shelves and trippling my gold buying power.
Twinkies will be around long after humans move on but sellers dive at opportunity to make quick $. And BUYERS FLOCK TO WASTE THIER HARD EARNED MONEY!

As a side note. Hostess cakes are well worth twice thier weight in gold. I hope all of you have experienced thier delicacy. *


----------



## joem

There are over 9000 auctions for hostess cakes on right now.
I still prefer vachon 1/2 moon cakes. We up here know what they are.


----------



## patnor1011

Can you guys imagine what it will be with gold and silver when people finally realize what is going on and rush out to buy some?


----------



## MysticColby

payday for everyone here?


----------



## Anonymous

Pantherlikher said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hostess-Twinkies-4-Boxes-40-Individually-Wrapped-Cakes-/200850060311?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec398b417
> 
> *Seriously
> The company is in bankrupcy for the 3rd time now and there is a worker's strike looming. The company also says they may have a buyer to keep it running.
> Just a scare but really?. I'm thinking of running out and buying them all from the local shelves and trippling my gold buying power.
> Twinkies will be around long after humans move on but sellers dive at opportunity to make quick $. And BUYERS FLOCK TO WASTE THIER HARD EARNED MONEY!
> 
> As a side note. Hostess cakes are well worth twice thier weight in gold. I hope all of you have experienced thier delicacy. *


*
Sheeple in the masses..... Hostess may be a good product, but they're just like any other man-made food company. Hostess isn't going out of business, they're just selling their business, and to relieve themselves of all their stock, it's better to just claim you're going downhill. Someone is going to purchase them, and then all of their products will skyrocket, just so the purchaser can recoup their expenses of buying them out.

I wouldn't dare rush to buy any man-made food just because the company has been around forever and they're now going out out business. It's all a business tactic used for centuries. The worst part is to purchase all their stuff and then try to sell it all and to find out someone else right down the street is selling it for much less.... and yet, you don't even eat Hostess products.

Hostess, along with other companies are the reason why they are having a war on obesity here in the U.S.A. 

I can see them being bought out, then the new owner being slapped with a petition to make "low-fat" Twinkies and other products, just to see them fail. Although I don't think it's so much as to what's in the foods we eat, but how much of it we eat.

When they put that story on the news here the other day, I said " Yeah right... so what".

We are so obsessed with food here in the USA and it shows too. 


Kevin*


----------



## DONNZ

Honorable mention goes to Paul:

I shot him mail and ask if he was going to offer graphite molds. I see he has added them and undercutting the competition. 1oz and 2oz molds offered, but don't see the bigger one's yet. He does make bigger molds. 

His store on the bay:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/canvasman34/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2654

On YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/canvasman34

Interesting concept mold: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FBnCn3YbkOU

I surprised he had time to reply. Busy man.


----------



## Anonymous

DONNZ said:


> Honorable mention goes to Paul:
> 
> I shot him mail and ask if he was going to offer graphite molds. I see he has added them and undercutting the competition. 1oz and 2oz molds offered, but don't see the bigger one's yet. He does make bigger molds.
> 
> His store on the bay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/canvasman34/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2654
> 
> On YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/canvasman34
> 
> Interesting concept mold: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FBnCn3YbkOU
> 
> I surprised he had time to reply. Busy man.


I just received my gravity two-part mold I purchased from him. He is indeed a nice person and his prices to me, are far better than the competition on eBay.

Kevin


----------



## qst42know

I would expect a silver sprue far to hard to simply twist off. 

Have you attempted this with silver?


----------



## macfixer01

Oh yeah, bet you can't wait to send him $30 for your 2 ounces of gold oxide!!!

2 OUNCES GOLD POWDER! ONLY $30.00 PRODUCT OF ALCHEMY STUDENT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230885031523



macfixer01


----------



## g_axelsson

10 people have already sent him money.... I think I just lost my faith in the human specie.

In another totally unrelated topic... if some people copy data from the forum and sells it on eBay, let's play their game... :twisted:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110982603376
If this is a stupid idea then I'll pull the auction. If someone don't want me to use screen dumps with their pictures on it I'll replace them.

As the previous posting proves, there are really stupid people out there with too much money. Any money I'll get will be sent on to Noxx for running the forum.

Oh yes, I included two links directly to the forum. It will be interesting to see if I get any bids. :mrgreen: 

/Göran


----------



## butcher

g_axelsson, 
I would have paid a dollar to find the forum :lol: 
The donation to Noxx to help keep the forum running is a good idea.


----------



## patnor1011

Very good. I also put link to forum to my about page on ebay. However you cant put it in auction detail as any link outside ebay - they frown upon so it is only matter of time till some of these "experts" selling their info complain to ebay and your auction will be removed. Also you cant sell information - website address and thru email. Another no go. But if you tweak your auction little bit you still can offer all that info there and they cant do anything about it. Just say goldrefiningforum and if somebody do have a bit of brain they put it in google and end up here. Also say you will send them cd with info on how to get all this informations. Not email.


----------



## patnor1011

Now this is a prime example of fraudulent listing. He is claiming taht he is selling gold oxide which is a big lie. He even claim that somebody performed fire assay when Gold oxide is known to decompose at 160`C. Besides gold oxide is red/brown powder nor pale yellow - I suspect it is just sand with small amount of precipitated gold. That may give good reading on XRF assay as XRF will register only metal and there will be few grains of gold there mixed in sand.
He is a thief, gold drops sellers look like pre school kids comparing to what he is doing. Somebody has to put stop to this scam. I would buy one but I am outside USA.
I would love to get refund and own some Arizona sand.


----------



## patnor1011

Did you guys noticed his expert assay provider? 
http://www.butlerlab.com/


----------



## Palladium

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&keywords=butler+lab


----------



## AndyWilliams

patnor1011 said:


> Did you guys noticed his expert assay provider?
> http://www.butlerlab.com/



Ok, that was fantastic!! He hauled out an old pic of grandpa and had two other pics to work with!!


----------



## macfixer01

Well hell, why didn't he tell us up front that he "changed the frequency"??? Of course the color is wrong now for gold oxide. And gold oxide means whatever he wants it to mean apparently. Yeah, sure, ok. Whatever!


----------



## MysticColby

Is he just expecting most people not to check that they were scammed, or most not to make a fuss with ebay, or is there some loophole in ebay rules that say he wouldn't have to give a refund if a buyer says he lied?


----------



## Anonymous

Wow, I've read enough of these replies in this thread, and many of the stories I read should be in a thread called "*The Worst of eBay*".

Kevin


----------



## goldsilverpro

Both Au2O and Au2O3 are soluble in HCl. Then just add SMB to drop out the gold. If you try that and get no gold, it wasn't gold oxide.


----------



## madmax

Found some useful equipment.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Antique-Crucible-Testing-Stone-In-Purpose-Build-Box-Gold-Silver-Jewellry-/261132541874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cccb65fb2


----------



## macfixer01

testerman said:


> Wow, I've read enough of these replies in this thread, and many of the stories I read should be in a thread called "*The Worst of eBay*".
> 
> Kevin




Read the very first post. This thread was created by Goldenchild for that purpose, and patterned off his original examples. It's the best (most blatant) cons on Ebay basically. It's better than adding dozens of new threads per year to point out potential scams and discuss questionable or misleading auctions that less knowledgable members might otherwise consider bidding on.

macfixer01


----------



## patnor1011

Gold oxide seller. :twisted: 
Here is little exchange we had over on ebay:

Dear mahdiemmanuel,
Are you sure that there was fire assay performed on gold oxide? Mainly when gold oxide decompose at 160 centigrade. Gold oxide my friend is deep red/brown to nearly black colour not what you have pictured. What you do have there is most likely Arizona sand. Do you realize that what you put in auction description is outright lie?

His reply:
Dear patnor101,

I am sure of what this material is. Are YOU certain that you understand the term "Oxide" it has many definitions, and NO it is NOT sand. I declared that this is the product of base metals that were "fused" together using a form of fusion that I will not here disclose. I also gave proof that Butlerlab, in my presence did in fact use a form of torch fire assay, and yes the material did in fact produce multiple gold beads. This IS TRUTH. You are wrongfully accusing me, and therefore subject to charges. Being that this is an interstate commerce forum, this would entail Federal charges. I suggest that until you know the truth that you keep your opinions to yourself. I do not lie, never. I do not decieve, ever. As FACT this material was reddish brown, until I performed the next step which was to cause the frequency to change therefore effecting a "color" change. It is evident you do not understand how ions, and size of such, result in color changes as electronegativity ratio's change.
You, need to study.

- mahdiemmanuel


----------



## MysticColby

hehe, I love it. I'm surprised he even responded, given you clearly weren't believing his initial BS

World English Dictionary
oxide (ˈɒksaɪd) [Click for IPA pronunciation guide]
— n
1. any compound of oxygen with another element
2. any organic compound in which an oxygen atom is bound to two alkyl or aryl groups; an ether or epoxide

So "gold oxide" translates to "a compound that contains an oxygen atom and is golden in color" - silicon dioxide, perhaps?
"in fact produce multiple gold beads" = 5 beads, 1 µg each!


----------



## Palladium

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=mahdiemmanuel&iid=230885031523&de=off&items=25&which=negative&interval=30&_trkparms=negative_30

Looks like someone got him today! Ebay will probably remove it later.


----------



## its-all-a-lie

When 2 ounces of gold powder are advertised for sale for $30 and you buy it thinking you are getting a good deal, you deserve what you bought. Im sure i will be ripped apart for this comment, but this is my opinion.


----------



## Mr.V

"FAKE this person ripped people off with a different account.Stop these scammers.
2 OUNCES GOLD POWDER! ONLY $30.00 PRODUCT OF *ALCHEMY STUDENT*"

It's sad to hear someone get ripped off but I had to laugh. :lol: 

Ebay removing feedback? This is new to me.


----------



## macfixer01

Here's another unique auction I just noticed. It's late and I'm overtired, so not totally sure what to think about this one right now. I guess we're left to assume that he just dissolved out the base metals with HCL or Nitric? How does he figure he has 99.5% gold there though with no refining done yet? I'm also wondering if the "6 OZ approx" includes the weight of the liquid in the beaker too? Too many unanswered questions.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230890388068

macfixer01


----------



## macfixer01

macfixer01 said:


> Here's another unique auction I just noticed. It's late and I'm overtired, so not totally sure what to think about this one right now. I guess we're left to assume that he just dissolved out the base metals with HCL or Nitric? How does he figure he has 99.5% gold there though with no refining done yet? I'm also wondering if the "6 OZ approx" includes the weight of the liquid in the beaker too? Too many unanswered questions.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230890388068
> 
> macfixer01




I'm wondering if this auction is by a forum member? I see he changed the description to only 2.4 ounces dry weight but is still claiming it's 99.5% gold.


----------



## patnor1011

From description:
You are bidding on a 2.4 oz aprox of gold (dry weight). recovered from porcelain and green fiber cpu's. "Attention" these are not pins, the pins are history, this is gold recovered from the cpu's pins. the gold was never dissolved, no aqua reggia was used to recover the gold, it has a few inpurities but 99.5 % is gold. This lot is ready to be melted.

We know why this is wrong.
No matter how long it will stay in AP, there will always be base metal on inside of foils. That is why you have to dissolve, filter, wash, drop, then wash again and perhaps in order to get 99.5+ and more repeat again, do second refining.
If you want to find out what I am talking about one need to dry foils and then inspect them under microscope or with loupe. A lot of foils will be silverish inside that may be nickel or something else.


----------



## goldenchild

I always become suspicious when the sale is for anything other than the final product of melted gold. I mean if you’re going to perform the ap method why not go a few steps further and refine the foils, precipitate the gold and melt it? The same goes for gold sponge. Sponge is exactly 1 step away from being a nice solid ingot or button. Whenever you see gold that has been "recovered", ask yourself why not go the extra mile of refining it? If not then why not sell the gold in its original source material state?


----------



## eeTHr

If it really is what he claims it to be, then if he only gets one bidder at the $1,000.00, he's going to lose a couple thousand dollars. Why risk that, when he could just send it to a refiner and get something much closer to spot, and be done with it?


----------



## DONNZ

Today's ad. Your going to love this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fine-Silver-999-5-oz-bar-/160933426510?pt=Bullion_US&hash=item257861354e

Fine Silver .999 - 5 oz bar


----------



## etack

eeTHr said:


> If it really is what he claims it to be, then if he only gets one bidder at the $1,000.00, he's going to lose a couple thousand dollars. Why risk that, when he could just send it to a refiner and get something much closer to spot, and be done with it?



It says 5 grams in the picture on the bar!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I will sell my silver to anyone that wants to pay 12+ dollars a gram. :shock: :shock: 

Eric


----------



## patnor1011

He is going to lose dispute. Auction name said oz, auction description said oz and if he will ship grams he will lose if buyer open dispute. Nowhere in auction he mention that you will get what is on picture.


----------



## donl001

Here's another item that everyone should jump right on. Seems many tests have been performed and they still can't make it
test as silver!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silver-Bracket-21-8-ounces-Tested-by-many-jewelers-Acid-test-blue-green-/140893245182?pt=Antiques_Silver&hash=item20cde44efe


----------



## goldsilverpro

Looks and sounds like silver plated copper bussing to me.


----------



## donl001

Yeah, at least the seller is honest enough to tell everyone that the test shows copper even if he doesn't understand it himself!!


----------



## goldsilverpro

I think I'll email him with the facts.


----------



## Geo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGNDI-Ug3dU

this guy subscribed to my youtube channel. i wondering if i should try to educate him or not.


----------



## etack

Geo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGNDI-Ug3dU
> 
> this guy subscribed to my youtube channel. i wondering if i should try to educate him or not.



looking at his videos I would say hes a GRF member or has been at one time.

Eric


----------



## patnor1011

His posts on his video channel suggest he will be hard to accept truth or facts about pins. ll he keep saying is that he saw it was sold on eBay for big money so now it is his turn to get a piece of that pie.


----------



## Geo

he sent me a private message asking how to "pyrolize" IC chips. i dont think hes a member or hasnt been one in a long time. i dont think i would be able to show him where what hes doing may be wrong from my stand point but im afraid that if i dont give him some guidance, hes going to hurt himself (like breathing metal fumes from that furnace).


----------



## patnor1011

Why not to invite him on forum? Hope he is not just that type who think they will make killing on ebay producing "funny" videos. If he really want to learn he can do it here. If he talk about "pyrolizing" chips then some word got to him already.


----------



## goldsilverpro

The person that was selling the silver plated copper bus bar as pure silver is a woman. Her name is Karen. I explained things to her. She tried to pull the product from auction but eBay wouldn't let her because she was a first time seller. I have invited her into our group. Be nice if she shows up.


----------



## goldenchild

Don't let this one pass you by guys.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heavy-Gold-...951?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6a47712f


----------



## Palladium

He's already sold two lots. http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=blumeys007&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=190761627951&sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


----------



## qst42know

Geo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGNDI-Ug3dU
> 
> this guy subscribed to my youtube channel. i wondering if i should try to educate him or not.



Zinc fumes in the kitchen? :roll:


----------



## goldenchild

Palladium said:


> He's already sold two lots. http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=blumeys007&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=190761627951&sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller



The auction I posted sold for $1200. Sad... Just sad.


----------



## goldsilverpro

goldenchild said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's already sold two lots. http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=blumeys007&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=190761627951&sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The auction I posted sold for $1200. Sad... Just sad.
Click to expand...

Looks like it ended but it didn't sell.

Nice stuff. Hybrid circuit packages are my all-time favorites, although I like them better with circuits and a lid. It seems the seller wants $200/pound. I'm guessing the plated area is 13 square inches each @ 55 microinches. That's about $.95/square inch. At 13 square inches, that would be about $679 for the 55 parts or $113/pound. Sounds like the seller wants a lot more than they're worth. I have plated a lot of those same parts for different companies and the call-out was always for 50-60 microinches.


----------



## patnor1011

That is almost unbelievable. It is not worth that much even in zimbabwean dollars. Some people do have more money that brain.


----------



## goldsilverpro

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heavy-Gold-Plate-Unfinished-Semiconductor-Scrap-For-Recovery-Purposes-/190753784091?nma=true&si=bNCanv6ryYTbpUjqmOc4CjOdJIA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heavy-Gold-Plate-Unfinished-Semiconductor-Scrap-For-Recovery-Purposes-/190754556238?nma=true&si=bNCanv6ryYTbpUjqmOc4CjOdJIA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

These 2 did sell. Scroll down on both pages for the description.

The first is a heavy 64 lead side braze package. The ceramic (alumina) is about 3.25" x .75" x .0625" and the density of alumina is about 4 (I'm not sure about the alumina thickness and it could be a smidge thinner, in which case they would be a smidge more valuable). That would make them weigh about 10.5 - 11g with the lead frame or, about 41-43 parts/pound. The plated area is about 2 - 2.25 square inches. The gold thickness is about 45-55 microinches or about $.77 - $.95/square inch. That would make them worth about $63 - $92/pound. They sold for $132/pound. I haven't plated any of these 64 leads, but I've plated several million (literally) of the 40 lead variety, which are identical, but smaller, and only about 40-45% as heavy.

The 2nd one is an all gold plated flatpack package. The plated area is about 1.75 square inches and the plating is about 50 microinches thick or, $.86/square inch. The total weight is 0.84 pounds and there are 102 parts. That would make them worth about $183/pound. They sold for $363/pound.

I could be off a little on the 3 parts I've evaluated, but I doubt if it's more than +/- 10%. The 64 lead side braze could be off a little more due to inadequate information. You would have to refine them or assay them to know the exact numbers. The soft gold on all of these is 99.99% pure, unlike the hardened alloyed gold on fingers, which averages about 99.7% pure. The reason the gold is about double the thickness of that of fingers is that all 3 must be heated to around 540F to 700F in order to attach the chip, lid, or hybrid circuit. If the gold were thinner or less pure, it could discolor when heated. These parts (all 3 are called packages) have never been used and they are, for some reason, rejects from a semiconductor facility. They would be worth more if they had circuits and lids that were attached with gold braze.


----------



## glondor

Great info as usual GSP Thanks. You going to write another book soon? We all could use the "learnin" Cheers Mike


----------



## bigjohn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heavy-Gold-Plate-Unfinished-Semiconductor-Scrap-For-Recovery-Purposes-/190763443592?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6a632588

He's got another lot going with a bid.


----------



## Palladium

There are so many scams on ebay, but for $ 19.95 i can show you how to avoid them. :mrgreen:


----------



## kadriver

I have heard that there is some type of metal out there that tests positive with acid but it is not precious metals at all.

I have heard that this mystery metal is used to make class rings and dental bridge work.

Anyway - I found this on Ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrap-Platinum-acid-tested-positve-1-5-troy-ounces-lot-/261138085579?pt=US_Fine_Rings&hash=item3ccd0af6cb

Has anyone else heard of this metal I spoke of? There is a name for it, but I can not remember what it is.

kadriver


----------



## goldsilverpro

kadriver said:


> I have heard that there is some type of metal out there that tests positive with acid but it is not precious metals at all.
> 
> I have heard that this mystery metal is used to make class rings and dental bridge work.
> 
> Anyway - I found this on Ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrap-Platinum-acid-tested-positve-1-5-troy-ounces-lot-/261138085579?pt=US_Fine_Rings&hash=item3ccd0af6cb
> 
> Has anyone else heard of this metal I spoke of? There is a name for it, but I can not remember what it is.
> 
> kadriver


Read Chapter 2 of Hoke's, "Testing Precious Metals." There are lots of white alloys containing no PMs that are resistant to acids and some are used for dental appliances. Buying white dental work is always an iffy proposition - most does not contain PMs. Also, since some are fairly heavy, hard, durable, and don't corrode, they are used to make cheap class rings for those that can't afford gold. As Hoke says, they can be weeded out by specific gravity and/or by putting an O2/gas torch on them.

I've never tried to test Pt on a touchstone with acids. I think, though, that the common Pt testing acids sold on eBay are used to test the quality of alloys KNOWN to contain Pt, rather than to test for the presence of Pt. I may be wrong on this.


----------



## patnor1011

This eBay seller has to be record-man in selling melted pins - so called drops. He is selling about 30g each and so far has sold over 250 pieces. If you check his feedback you will see that there are mostly like one person go for 5-10 pieces. 
I do not mind to see I am losing money when I buy one and attempt to extract gold. Those buyers will be crying when they find out that their pound of drops is worth like 1-2 grams of gold.
Seller:
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller&userid=uselton19&iid=390509425396&de=off&items=100&interval=0&mPg=50&page=1

The same apply to this seller who sold over 60 of the same type of fools gold:
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller&userid=hracicka&iid=290827081144&de=off&interval=0&items=200

The same for this seller who sells big slabs of them:
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=gozziesgold&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=140894771853&sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller



Now finally, this is the sorry person, he bought these drops in hundreds of grams, I would say in pounds, somebody may do the good thing and let him know about this forum to stop wasting his money:
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=john_gillis_gallery&ftab=AllFeedback&rt=nc


----------



## Palladium

He got negative feedback from this guy http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=uselton19&iid=390509425396&de=off&items=100&which=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365
who says "Cost more to refine than the investment stay clear scamming on rise"
He bought it in early November and left feed back on the 16th, but a week after that he was buying drops again on ebay. :roll: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=php45&ftab=AllFeedback&rt=nc


----------



## niteliteone

patnor1011 said:


> (snip)
> Now finally, this is the sorry person, he bought these drops in hundreds of grams, I would say in pounds, somebody may do the good thing and let him know about this forum to stop wasting his money:
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=john_gillis_gallery&ftab=AllFeedback&rt=nc



I contacted this person and invited him to visit here, so maybe he will learn the errors in his ways. Also mentioned how he overpaid for all that I viewed of his purchases. :shock: 
Hopefully he will stop paying so much for so little.


----------



## ericrm

i have sold 2 time drop on ebay ,and when i did ask the buyer what he expect from those thing 

this is his answer... (what he beleive about those gold drop...)

----Even if they look like Gold from top to bottom. There is a base metal like steel or copper. (he dont apear to know that most pin are gold plated brass...this is why drop are yellow...)
Then the pins are coated with 10 karat gold [ no higher karat ]
Use a magnet,if it sticks it is steel base metal.
Copper,silver,gold does not stick to a magnet.
Air dry,but they look so clean. Did you wire brush them. To make them shine ?
Value in a gold plated drop today with gold at $1740.00 Around $1.00 to $1.50 per gram for clean pins no silver color metal or solder.----

i let you see for yourself why there is still poeple buying those drop..................i wonder who give them that crappy information


----------



## patnor1011

I would sell my clean, fully plated pins from electronics for 1,50$/gram to anyone who will want to pay that amount. If that person takes 1000g at a time I will sell for 1,25$/gram. I will pay for postage. Anywhere in this Solar system.


----------



## Geo

he even bought AR from Ebay. i hope he didnt spend his whole Christmas fund on that crap.


----------



## its-all-a-lie

A fool and his money soon parted, seems there are many fools today.....


----------



## macfixer01

its-all-a-lie said:


> A fool and his money soon parted, seems there are many fools today.....




In some cases a fool and his money were lucky to find each other in the first place!


----------



## its-all-a-lie

macfixer01 said:


> its-all-a-lie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fool and his money soon parted, seems there are many fools today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some cases a fool and his money were lucky to find each other in the first place!
Click to expand...


This is very true!!


----------



## Palladium

For the love of god what's wrong with them folks. I just spent the better part of two hours clicking feedback after feed back, profile after profile, sale after sale. It's like a rabbit hole in Alice and Wonder Land coupled with some Fantasy Island with some crazy sprinkled on top! 
Patterns! Patterns!


----------



## goldprospector

niteliteone said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (snip)
> Now finally, this is the sorry person, he bought these drops in hundreds of grams, I would say in pounds, somebody may do the good thing and let him know about this forum to stop wasting his money:
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=john_gillis_gallery&ftab=AllFeedback&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted this person and invited him to visit here, so maybe he will learn the errors in his ways. Also mentioned how he overpaid for all that I viewed of his purchases. :shock:
> Hopefully he will stop paying so much for so little.
Click to expand...


Folks.....what's going on here? Where do you get off calling someone "sorry" and why on earth would you believe it is OK (as a rep of the forum(?) or as an individual) to contact a buyer and claim that you know what the Au content of a piece was and that it was overpriced? Someone might want to look up definitions of libel, etc.

Here's an interesting challange......search here or elsewhere and find a definative, accurate description of plated materials and the expected yields by de-plating and nitric processing and you will begin to understand how a person might opt to buy some of these "drops" just to get started. I would venture a guess that there are thousands of viewers of this forum that you never hear from and all they really want to know is "how much gold is in this.....?" You also may not be aware that many people never actually refine (although the intended to originally) and end up hording material until the day they make the leap and get started or sell the stuff on ebay again to bail out. Personally, I would rather see them do that than take on tasks that will ultimately be too dangerous for them.

This is an extremely attractive hobby for many people who are not really well suited for it but dream of doing it. Because you have succeeded to some extent and gained some (perhaps limited) experience, please have some respect for those who are unable to find the answers they seek and end up making choices that you have the knowledge to avoid.


----------



## goldenchild

goldprospector said:


> niteliteone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (snip)
> Now finally, this is the sorry person, he bought these drops in hundreds of grams, I would say in pounds, somebody may do the good thing and let him know about this forum to stop wasting his money:
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=john_gillis_gallery&ftab=AllFeedback&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted this person and invited him to visit here, so maybe he will learn the errors in his ways. Also mentioned how he overpaid for all that I viewed of his purchases. :shock:
> Hopefully he will stop paying so much for so little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Folks.....what's going on here? Where do you get off calling someone "sorry" and why on earth would you believe it is OK (as a rep of the forum(?) or as an individual) to contact a buyer and claim that you know what the Au content of a piece was and that it was overpriced? Someone might want to look up definitions of libel, etc.
> 
> Here's an interesting challange......search here or elsewhere and find a definative, accurate description of plated materials and the expected yields by de-plating and nitric processing and you will begin to understand how a person might opt to buy some of these "drops" just to get started. I would venture a guess that there are thousands of viewers of this forum that you never hear from and all they really want to know is "how much gold is in this.....?" You also may not be aware that many people never actually refine (although the intended to originally) and end up hording material until the day they make the leap and get started or sell the stuff on ebay again to bail out. Personally, I would rather see them do that than take on tasks that will ultimately be too dangerous for them.
> 
> This is an extremely attractive hobby for many people who are not really well suited for it but dream of doing it. Because you have succeeded to some extent and gained some (perhaps limited) experience, please have some respect for those who are unable to find the answers they seek and end up making choices that you have the knowledge to avoid.
Click to expand...


goldprospector,

Just curious. Are you the buyer? I was going to write a lengthy response to your post but I thought of something that would basically work for everything you wrote. Hopefully I'm not putting my foot in my mouth and you're not a rocket scientist but... would you go about building a spaceship without any prior knowledge or experience in doing so? With the dangers of things like rocket fuel would you not want someone stop you and try and help if you didnt know what you were doing? 

Edit Also, I don’t think English is patnor1011's first language so something may have been lost in translation but... I don't think he was calling the person sorry as an individual but merely saying that they may regret buying the "gold drops" after all is said and done.


----------



## goldprospector

Goldenchild - 
I was a buyer of low grade scrap some time ago until I gained some actual experience, a year later. That is one point I am trying to make - you don't need to warn most of these folks because they likely are either a.) not attempting a recovery or b.) are happy to start by dissolving almost anything.The forum is the best source of warnings of all kinds and those buyers need to be here but I don't think it is in the collective best interest of the forum for individuals to "reach out" with their opinion on the content of scrap when it is extremely hard to find that actual info here or elsewhere - only by experience. Those who do manage to make the leap learn for themselves what is productive and what isn't. 
The other point I should state more directly is: It is understandable I guess to read the point of view of some who have gained the skills and learned the hard way but the gold fever infected newbies, secure in knowledge gained from youtube will buy whatever they can find and shouldn't be overly criticized for that. 
It is after all, their money and their choice. I made that choice once upon a time and look at it without regret as part of the process. Period.

The only cure for Gold Fever is hard work with little return - THEN you start to learn.


----------



## Geo

i really dont think Pat meant that in a derogatory way. i think he was saying more like the individual is sorry that they bought it after they found out that their investment was worthless.


----------



## etack

goldprospector said:


> Goldenchild -
> I was a buyer of low grade scrap some time ago until I gained some actual experience, a year later. That is one point I am trying to make - you don't need to warn most of these folks because they likely are either a.) not attempting a recovery or b.) are happy to start by dissolving almost anything.The forum is the best source of warnings of all kinds and those buyers need to be here but I don't think it is in the collective best interest of the forum for individuals to "reach out" with their opinion on the content of scrap when it is extremely hard to find that actual info here or elsewhere - only by experience. Those who do manage to make the leap learn for themselves what is productive and what isn't.
> The other point I should state more directly is: It is understandable I guess to read the point of view of some who have gained the skills and learned the hard way but the gold fever infected newbies, secure in knowledge gained from youtube will buy whatever they can find and shouldn't be overly criticized for that.
> It is after all, their money and their choice. I made that choice once upon a time and look at it without regret as part of the process. Period.
> 
> The only cure for Gold Fever is hard work with little return - THEN you start to learn.



What you say is true its none of our business what you do with your money. However wouldn't you have liked it if someone said your wasting your money this is a better way. Its like going into a bathroom of a friends house and the toilet paper holder is full of hundred dollar bills, why wouldn't you tell them that your flushing money down the drain and you should buy some toilet paper it's cheaper. Also you don't realize how many times the forum has had to deal with people coming in and insisting that the gold blobs they bought have X amount of gold in them.

The fact that you stated and understand that the statement made was an opinion means that you have not looked up the definition of libel. This is a good legal definition of it. http://dictionary.law.com/Default.aspx?selected=1153



goldprospector said:


> The only cure for Gold Fever is hard work with little return - THEN you start to learn.



I do like this quote and if you stick around you should put this in your signature line.

Merry Christmas

Eric


----------



## Palladium

Yeah.... I think i will continue to warn anybody and everybody that will listen whether it's my job, responsibility, or not. I know i would want someone to warn me. It's a straight out scam!


----------



## patnor1011

Every seller who polish his melted blobs, drops or however they call them in order to make them more attractive is trying to make them look better than they really are. 
To say that buyer is investing or imply that he is hoarding material willingly overpaying in order to gain profit later when gold will go up is pure speculation and I would say that only seller will provide this kind of explanation of what is going on.
Not a single person will pay double of spot for something which is not easily recognizable if he want to invest he will go for bullion. 
I felt sorry for that particular buyer and still do. One day he will see that he wasted money buying these drops.


----------



## Pantherlikher

Palladium 
I commend your quest for trying to properly inform the unknowing. I really wish someone did that for me years ago when I tried a "Shor instruction manuel". We all have opinions on everything and hopefully we all aggree to dissagree if that's that.
When I get back to putting crap on Fleabay for extra cash, Pantherpoop, my seller name, I want to post a couple auctions of information relating to your quest. Like, $.99 to find out what "Refinning and collecting" PM's is really all about. Then, add a link to the forum and donate all profits to the forum.
BS.


----------



## g_axelsson

Pantherlikher said:


> Palladium
> I commend your quest for trying to properly inform the unknowing. I really wish someone did that for me years ago when I tried a "Shor instruction manuel". We all have opinions on everything and hopefully we all aggree to dissagree if that's that.
> When I get back to putting crap on Fleabay for extra cash, Pantherpoop, my seller name, I want to post a couple auctions of information relating to your quest. Like, $.99 to find out what "Refinning and collecting" PM's is really all about. Then, add a link to the forum and donate all profits to the forum.
> BS.



Like this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/110983764874
I've sold three so far out of five times with circa 30-40 visitors for each time I start it up.
The money I get will be forwarded to Noxx at the end of the month.

If I had the possibility to melt some pins I would collect them from one motherboard, melt it to a blob and polish it. Selling it with pictures before and after the melt, calculations of the gold content and the price you usually get for a board in bulk quantity.

It's informative but I guess there are some people on eBay that doesn't want informed customers. :mrgreen: 

/Göran


----------



## kadriver

g_axelsson said:


> Like this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/110983764874
> I've sold three so far out of five times with circa 30-40 visitors for each time I start it up.
> The money I get will be forwarded to Noxx at the end of the month.
> 
> /Göran



Excellent!!


----------



## kadriver

Palladium said:


> It's like a rabbit hole in Alice and Wonder Land coupled with some Fantasy Island with some crazy sprinkled on top!



Palladium, you have a way with words.

kadriver


----------



## AndyWilliams

goldprospector said:


> Folks.....what's going on here? Where do you get off calling someone "sorry" and why on earth would you believe it is OK (as a rep of the forum(?) or as an individual) to contact a buyer and claim that you know what the Au content of a piece was and that it was overpriced? Someone might want to look up definitions of libel, etc.



And of course, truth is an innoculation to libel! So, it would be interesting to see just what the gold content is on this buyer's newfound investment. Are you the buyer or the seller? A bet, between you and I, if the value is lower than the average sale, you pay me 100 times that difference, if otherwise, I'll pay you 100 times the difference. And we haven't even taken the cost of recovery and refining into account!

I would have little reservation defending the members of this board when they call BS on something of this sort. I'm used to the casting about of legal terms, it's usually accompanied with an intent to shake someone's confidence, in this case, that of the experts. And yes, I would have no problem getting them qualified as experts, thereby getting their "opinions" entered as testimony, as evidence. 

I can nearly envision my closing. "So what you need to ask yourself is this, if gold doesn't gain value by going under the flame, if the original plated pins neither gain nor lose inherent value when melted together, why melt at all? The melting process is a cost to the seller in time, material, and potentially, if something unfortunate should happen during the melt, a total loss of investment. To take such a risk is not only unwise, but is also suspicious when one considers that the seller knows these risks ahead of time. It can only be seen that the seller hopes to find increased value where none exists merely by changing the nature of his product. He is taking advantage of the hopes of the buyer, who himself hopes to take advantage of the seller. These auctions are carnival games, slanted against the rube, who will spend too much money taking home a worthless kewpie doll."


----------



## Palladium

But the house always wins.


The house being ebay of course!


----------



## goldprospector

Has anyone ever hit submit to send a post and wondered if it was really a good idea to weigh in on the subject?

My apologies to Patnor1101 - I interpreted the sorry statement to be extremely derogatory where it has now been explained to have been the opposite.
My apologies to the members for using the word libel inappropriately. Thanks to those who contributed to setting me straight on that.
I am grateful to Goldenchild for trying to draw out the essence of what I was trying to say

I am one of you with 4 years experience and although a member of the forum for over a year, never thought I had anything to contribute until now - maybe I still don't.
Relative to the post I submitted I was also a BUYER of all kinds of low grade junk and some good material too. I was trying to add another viewpoint of why someone would acquire (invest is not I word I used, nor would) a collection (hoard ) of material before they actually got some chemicals and got started processing. Maybe all of
you started imediately putting to acid the best material. I did not and personally i suspect others out there that really need to be reading the forum may have done what I did - kept buying a variety of items to process eventually, from chips to blobs with the idea that more was better when the real processing effort was started. 

I wasn't speaking to the case of how little Au the drops contain nor do I intend to enter the ethics argument at all. I just kept seeing posts asking " how can they keep buying...., what is wrong with these....Don't they know....?" and thought I could share a thought or two from a recovering gold fever afflictee. I was offended by
some of the posts I read and hoped that the buyers that were being contacted would not be offended and made to feel foolish by the group trying to help them. I hope that if they get here they don't read the same posts I did.


----------



## patnor1011

I understand what you mean. I also know that one cant save everybody but sometimes we (or better say I) get little bit angry. I sometimes post something which I would not post few minutes later but I do not like to edit my posts, if I am wrong I have no problem to be corrected. I was wrong a lot of times.
I believed that sellers do have point too but when I see one person spending a whole lot on these then I am just .... I do not know how to explain that feeling. I do believe that everyone should attempt to buy and refine one - just to know what we talk about.


----------



## goldenchild

goldprospector said:


> Has anyone ever hit submit to send a post and wondered if it was really a good idea to weigh in on the subject?






patnor1011 said:


> I sometimes post something which I would not post few minutes later but I do not like to edit my posts, if I am wrong I have no problem to be corrected. I was wrong a lot of times.




I've put my foot in my mouth plenty of times and I'm sure it will happen again sooner or later.


----------



## Geo

goldprospector said:


> Has anyone ever hit submit to send a post and wondered if it was really a good idea to weigh in on the subject?



all the freaking time!! i tell people at home "you have to look over me cause im too big to look under me" :mrgreen:


----------



## AndyWilliams

goldprospector said:


> Has anyone ever hit submit to send a post and wondered if it was really a good idea to weigh in on the subject?
> 
> My apologies to Patnor1101 - I interpreted the sorry statement to be extremely derogatory where it has now been explained to have been the opposite.
> My apologies to the members for using the word libel inappropriately. Thanks to those who contributed to setting me straight on that.
> I am grateful to Goldenchild for trying to draw out the essence of what I was trying to say
> 
> I am one of you with 4 years experience and although a member of the forum for over a year, never thought I had anything to contribute until now - maybe I still don't.
> Relative to the post I submitted I was also a BUYER of all kinds of low grade junk and some good material too. I was trying to add another viewpoint of why someone would acquire (invest is not I word I used, nor would) a collection (hoard ) of material before they actually got some chemicals and got started processing. Maybe all of
> you started imediately putting to acid the best material. I did not and personally i suspect others out there that really need to be reading the forum may have done what I did - kept buying a variety of items to process eventually, from chips to blobs with the idea that more was better when the real processing effort was started.
> 
> I wasn't speaking to the case of how little Au the drops contain nor do I intend to enter the ethics argument at all. I just kept seeing posts asking " how can they keep buying...., what is wrong with these....Don't they know....?" and thought I could share a thought or two from a recovering gold fever afflictee. I was offended by
> some of the posts I read and hoped that the buyers that were being contacted would not be offended and made to feel foolish by the group trying to help them. I hope that if they get here they don't read the same posts I did.



Understood. As a general concept though, people are better off feeling foolish and dealing with that, than losing great deals of money over great deals of time, only to end up, after years (decades?), with little to nothing of an investment that they believed they were accumulating.

I will admit that I was unaware of what was low yield and what was high yield when I began to accumulate material. But we need not begin processing dirt until we learn the difference. These globs, sold more often, I would suspect, to those just entering the hobby, are a bane to all of us, hobbyist or small business owner. The buyer, as well as the seller, are giving the hobby a bad name. The buyer holds his share of accountablility for buying without knowledge. The seller knows the value but takes advantage of the buyer's ignorance. In the end, all of our reputations, as businesses or hobbyists, take the hit, as those who know little of the hobby only hear the worst of the scams. Ebay already warns buyers of assayed bullion, there should be a warning on these globs.


----------



## macfixer01

I'm waiting to see how this will pan out...
I just recently won this auction and am still waiting for some contact from the seller. They're obviously not an experienced seller, and they have all good feedback (so far) but only one is from selling. They listed 8 Intel i960 processor chips starting at $0.99 and since they never bothered to post any pictures, mine was the only bid. The auction was listed with free shipping also, which means they stand to lose even more.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281037284549

I went ahead and made the $0.99 Paypal payment just so they couldn't say it was never paid for. I'd even be willing to work with them and pay a reasonable amount for the shipping so they don't take that loss. I guess I'll wait a couple more days and see what happens. The seller is in Battle Creek, Michigan. I live west of Detroit but I occasionally do work in Battle Creek, and as fate would have it I was actually out there earlier in the day monday before the auction ended. Personally I don't think it's a good idea to rip off buyers who could easily turn up at your front door? Oh well, no reason to think the worst yet.

macfixer01


----------



## mjgraham

Like you said could be a tossup , maybe there the ceramic ones and not the plastic ones, but if you get anything that would be good to.


----------



## ericrm

i would think you will receive plastic ic and not ceramic cpu ... but anyway i love your post ,nobody care when the seller get screwed ...


----------



## Geo

macfixer01 said:


> I'm waiting to see how this will pan out...
> I just recently won this auction and am still waiting for some contact from the seller. They're obviously not an experienced seller, and they have all good feedback (so far) but only one is from selling. They listed 8 Intel i960 processor chips starting at $0.99 and since they never bothered to post any pictures, mine was the only bid. The auction was listed with free shipping also, which means they stand to lose even more.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281037284549
> 
> I went ahead and made the $0.99 Paypal payment just so they couldn't say it was never paid for. I'd even be willing to work with them and pay a reasonable amount for the shipping so they don't take that loss. I guess I'll wait a couple more days and see what happens. The seller is in Battle Creek, Michigan. I live west of Detroit but I occasionally do work in Battle Creek, and as fate would have it I was actually out there earlier in the day monday before the auction ended. Personally I don't think it's a good idea to rip off buyers who could easily turn up at your front door? Oh well, no reason to think the worst yet.
> 
> macfixer01




looks like a good buy,congrats. the seller obviously has no knowledge of their true worth. the fact that they didnt search other auctions leads me to believe they didnt care what it brought as long as it sold for something.


----------



## patnor1011

Another fine example when seller is not knowing what he is talking about. Or he knows very well and that is something different then. However in this instance he pulled off all gold bearing top parts (I hope he did not throw them away) and is selling nearly worthless junk loaded with tin. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flat-Pack-Cpu-Processor-Chips-Loaded-with-Gold-for-Scrap-Recovery-1lbs-6-4ounce-/321043338543?pt=CPUs&hash=item4abfac952f


----------



## Geo

"The top heat sink has been pealed off so this lot is extra high yeild! no wasted weight!" :shock: :lol: this is a used car salesman to say the least. :twisted:


----------



## MysticColby

you could message him and offer to buy the parts he tore off. Could be a fun conversation, if not profitable.


----------



## Palladium

He probably threw the tops away.


----------



## patnor1011

I did asked him for tops. His reply was that he knows about their value and that they are being sold to somebody local. 
Auction description fully deserve honor to be included in this thread.


----------



## Rodger Hamilton

Geo said:


> "The top heat sink has been pealed off so this lot is extra high yeild! no wasted weight!" :shock: :lol: this is a used car salesman to say the least. :twisted:



Indeed... take the engines out and save thousands on gas.


----------



## macfixer01

So the guy selling this video claims he recovered 2 Grams of gold from 4.5 ounces of fingers? Wow, that sounds like a neat trick!

Anyone know if this guy is a member here? It looks like his name might be Shawn Bakis?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290831954853


----------



## jimdoc

He is a button seller too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/23-6-gram-Gold-Button-Scrap-from-PCB-boards-CPUs-/290833827127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b70c0537


----------



## Palladium

If you will look back through his feedback you will see first he bought 2 gold blobs and then he started making this video series after that. Now he is selling the blobs also.


----------



## macfixer01

Ebay gets more depressing and useless all the time...

Here's another scam auction I noticed just before it closed.
He just got $67.00 for 20 Grams of gold coins he says he "bought at an estate sale" and doesn't know a thing about them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCRAP-GOLD-COINS-/150967913318

So he got those in an estate sale right? Not according to his feedback.
These appear to be be part of the 50 Grams of mini St Gaudens coins he bought on Ebay in November for $26.00 which he knows full well are just plated junk!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110982522052

macfixer01


----------



## Palladium

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fumeless-Gold-Refining-Kit-/150969053989?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232674f325


----------



## goldenchild

Palladium said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fumeless-Gold-Refining-Kit-/150969053989?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232674f325


----------



## macfixer01

Palladium said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fumeless-Gold-Refining-Kit-/150969053989?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232674f325





Yeah I saw that. Apparently he figures if you run it through enough flasks full of water that eventually all the nastiness will be adsorbed?

The failure is strong in that one - Yoda


----------



## macfixer01

I noticed this guy's first auction for an identical coin, but I couldn't find it listed in any of the coin references I checked. I did figure out it's a picture of the Three Gorges Dam in China so the "coin" can't be that old despite his backstory. I think that it's more likely just some commemorative medal and not a coin? There is nothing apparent on it to indicate gold content, monetary value, or a date. They sure look like gold but I'm guessing these are just bronze or brass or some other alloy. Does anybody know?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110994655476

I did see online there is an official 3-coin set which China issued to commemorate the Three Gorges Dam. Those coins are rectangular shaped and form a panorama, and they're clearly marked with the gold purity and value.

macfixer01


----------



## joem

Is this a member?
I'm not making any complaints , I'm just wondering?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2-grams-pure-solid-24k-melted-gold-drops-collection-investment-/280838543948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4163481a4c


----------



## eeTHr

macfixer01 said:


> ...I'm guessing these are just bronze or brass or some other alloy.



The recently produced bullion coins that I've seen for sale, that are less than a troy ounce, are either 1/2, 1/4, or 1/10 Toz.


----------



## goldsilverpro

The main red flag I see is the weight. In the photo of the coin on the scale, it looks like the plastic holder has been removed and, therefore, 17.94g is what the actual coin weighs. 17.94g is a very strange weight for a gold coin. It's 15% heavier than 1/2 tr.oz. If it were an alloy that contained 1/2 tr.oz. of gold, the gold content would be 86.6%. At first, I thought it might be 1/2 of a Chinese tael (a unit of measurement), but that doesn't work either. That would mean one tael would be 35.88g and, although there are different taels, none are 35.88g. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tael

In other words, it is most likely a gold plated fake.


----------



## macfixer01

goldsilverpro said:


> The main red flag I see is the weight. In the photo of the coin on the scale, it looks like the plastic holder has been removed and, therefore, 17.94g is what the actual coin weighs. 17.94g is a very strange weight for a gold coin. It's 15% heavier than 1/2 tr.oz. If it were an alloy that contained 1/2 tr.oz. of gold, the gold content would be 86.6%. At first, I thought it might be 1/2 of a Chinese tael (a unit of measurement), but that doesn't work either. That would mean one tael would be 35.88g and, although there are different taels, none are 35.88g.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tael
> 
> In other words, it is most likely a gold plated fake.




Hi GSP,
Yes I wondered about the odd weight also, it just doesn't seem to work out so they must be fakes? Still he seemed to get pretty good money for them though, it will be interesting to see what feedback ends up being given? My memory was faulty also. I tried to find the same web page again which I thought I was looking at before sending that post, but the picture seems to be missing now. From other pages I found though, the fact is there was just one rectangular 50 Yuan gold coin issued which was 1/2 ounce as eeTHr suggested. The rectangular panoramic set was actually in silver and it's a 4 coin set (not 3). The 4 coins weigh 2 Ounces each so 8 Ounces total for the set.


----------



## goldsilverpro

macfixer01 said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main red flag I see is the weight. In the photo of the coin on the scale, it looks like the plastic holder has been removed and, therefore, 17.94g is what the actual coin weighs. 17.94g is a very strange weight for a gold coin. It's 15% heavier than 1/2 tr.oz. If it were an alloy that contained 1/2 tr.oz. of gold, the gold content would be 86.6%. At first, I thought it might be 1/2 of a Chinese tael (a unit of measurement), but that doesn't work either. That would mean one tael would be 35.88g and, although there are different taels, none are 35.88g.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tael
> 
> In other words, it is most likely a gold plated fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi GSP,
> Yes I wondered about the odd weight also, it just doesn't seem to work out so they must be fakes? Still he seemed to get pretty good money for them though, it will be interesting to see what feedback ends up being given? My memory was faulty also. I tried to find the same web page again which I thought I was looking at before sending that post, but the picture seems to be missing now. From other pages I found though, the fact is there was just one rectangular 50 Yuan gold coin issued which was 1/2 ounce as eeTHr suggested. The rectangular panoramic set was actually in silver and it's a 4 coin set (not 3). The 4 coins weigh 2 Ounces each so 8 Ounces total for the set.
Click to expand...

It would have been interesting to know the diameter and thickness. That could have told the whole story. If he puts on another one, that would be the first question I would ask him.


----------



## g_axelsson

goldsilverpro said:


> It would have been interesting to know the diameter and thickness. That could have told the whole story. If he puts on another one, that would be the first question I would ask him.


That was the question I asked him during the auction. I got the answer after the auction ended.


solowhat said:


> I know you didn't win, but the diameter of the coin roughly ( using a crapy ruler) 1 and a quarter.


From that I guess that the diameter is close to a $20 gold coin (double eagle), for example http://www.coincommunity.com/us_gold_double_eagles/saint_gaudens.asp
Diameter 34 mm and 33.4g weight. It is close in size and double the weight of the coin in the auction. Either the auction coin is really thin (doesn't look so from the seventh picture) or the metal have a density half or less than gold. Sounds like copper or silver with gold plate.

He also told me that he only had the two "coins" already sold, I would call them medals as it probably is a private company that made them.

Göran


----------



## macfixer01

He's selling ordinary copper traces with solder mask for gold recovery. From television boards, some of the lowest grade scrap around.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321051681236

I sense negative feedback in his future...


----------



## goldenchild

macfixer01 said:


> I sense negative feedback in his future...




I dont know... If someone is ignorant enough to buy this stuff how will they know to leave negative feedback? They'll first be here asking how to get the gold out of their "Au chloride" and at that points its too late to send the "scrap gold" back to the seller.


----------



## mjgraham

macfixer01 said:


> He's selling ordinary copper traces with solder mask for gold recovery. From television boards, some of the lowest grade scrap around.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321051681236
> 
> I sense negative feedback in his future...



He also sells this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Recycled-Gl...495?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aecfd3ba7

Who knew you could sell busted picture tubes.


----------



## ericrm

you cant sell busted picture tube ,that thing is very, very toxic, not something to do mosaic out of

the phosphore inside is very bad 
Mais quand il est pur, et sous certaines de ses formes, c'est un puisant toxique et corrosif de l'organisme. On le sait depuis longtemps. .....etc., mais sa toxicité a rapidement été manifeste chez l'Homme (1/8ème de grain suffit parfois à déterminer des « accidents funestes »

But when it is pure, and in some of its forms, it is a powerful toxic and corrosive to the body. It has long been recognized. etc. ......, but it was quickly apparent toxicity in humans (1/8th of grain is sometimes enough to determine "fatal accidents"


----------



## patnor1011

It is not about that powder from inside. There are companies who buy that. At least that I was told last time by friend, problem is with glass. It is lead painted. That is what makes it no-no by most glass recycling companies.


----------



## its-all-a-lie

This has nothing to do with prescious metals or refing, but i thought a few of you would get a kick out of it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Assault-weapon-Neanderthals-AKr47-Assault-Komposit-rock-4-x-7-/251211991446?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7d66c996


----------



## its-all-a-lie

be sure to scroll to the bottom and read the questions to seller....


----------



## Geo

:lol: "I like big rocks and I cannot lie".


----------



## vyper

That is the coolest thing ever. I so want one. :mrgreen:


----------



## MysticColby

http://www.ebay.com/itm/A-Piece-of-Cardboard-shaped-like-a-twinkie-/230903541242?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c2ec6dfa
"Has better shelf life than a Twinkie."


----------



## butcher

Only two offers, and free shipping, the frenzie bidding begins as the auction closes, but take caution when you bid, many times people tend to overvalue and run the price up more than the value.


----------



## goldenchild

its-all-a-lie said:


> This has nothing to do with prescious metals or refing, but i thought a few of you would get a kick out of it.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Assault-weapon-Neanderthals-AKr47-Assault-Komposit-rock-4-x-7-/251211991446?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7d66c996



That is just rich! My favorite question was about the shoulder thing that goes up LOL. This is great and makes so many points on so many levels :lol:


----------



## its-all-a-lie

All proceeds from the auction go to the NRA, if i had a little extra money to spend on a nice assault rock i would buy this one! But on the other hand, the papertrail connecting me to the assault rock would have the AFT knockin at my door before i recieve it... :roll:


----------



## goldenchild

its-all-a-lie said:


> All proceeds from the auction go to the NRA, if i had a little extra money to spend on a nice assault rock i would buy this one! But on the other hand, the papertrail connecting me to the assault rock would have the AFT knockin at my door before i recieve it... :roll:



If its a true assault rock and was made before 1968 I think you would be ok. Seller claims its a neandertal variant so that would mean it was manufactured during the pleitocene era. Definitely preban.


----------



## rpg

have seen stupid bids on Ebay, but this one it sure beats them all. The guy started at $49 and is already at $56 for 2 pounds of memory. Oh, plus $7 shipping LMAO 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2lb-of-High-Grade-SCRAP-COMPUTER-RAM-MEMORY-Stick-Gold-Fingers-for-Gold-Recovery-/261151599847?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item3ccdd92ce7


----------



## Vargas

rpg said:


> have seen stupid bids on Ebay, but this one it sure beats them all. The guy started at $49 and is already at $56 for 2 pounds of memory. Oh, plus $7 shipping LMAO
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2lb-of-High-Grade-SCRAP-COMPUTER-RAM-MEMORY-Stick-Gold-Fingers-for-Gold-Recovery-/261151599847?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item3ccdd92ce7



Same stuff, same pic, different seller - interesting
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2lb-High-Grade-SCRAP-COMPUTER-RAM-MEMORY-Stick-Gold-Fingers-Gold-Recovery-/221176217495?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D4847250131682438178%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D261151599847%26


----------



## patnor1011

I have seen this, sometimes sellers do not bother with pictures and use some they find. Or ebay do have something like stock photos, you can use them.


----------



## Vargas

yeah I know  and that is awful. I wouldn't buy from such a seller - no matter what product


----------



## Palladium

http://money.cnn.com/2013/01/21/technology/paypal-frozen-funds/


----------



## its-all-a-lie

All but 1 of the replies express EXACTLY how i feel about ebay and paypal. And i thought i was the only one who ever had a problem with them


----------



## AUH-R

Obscene !!!!! : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-X-Pentium-Pro-Cpu-Processors-Scrap-Gold-Ceramic-Gold-Recovery-/271144607000?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item3f217a5d18


----------



## Woodworker1997

its-all-a-lie said:


> All but 1 of the replies express EXACTLY how i feel about ebay and paypal. And i thought i was the only one who ever had a problem with them



I have only ever used ebay nd paypal 3 times. Not happy with any of the transactions. I will never use these scams again!

Derek.


----------



## kkmonte

Woodworker1997 said:


> its-all-a-lie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All but 1 of the replies express EXACTLY how i feel about ebay and paypal. And i thought i was the only one who ever had a problem with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only ever used ebay nd paypal 3 times. Not happy with any of the transactions. I will never use these scams again!
> 
> Derek.
Click to expand...


I've been an ebay member since 1999 and been using paypel since basically the beginning of it as well (way before ebay bought paypal or vice versa), and they make you use it now. Its so much safer now a days with the process and the transactions, back in the day, you won the auction, sent the money (either check or paypal, etc) and then "prayed" the guy didn't hose you and not send anything. In these 14 years i've been using it, i only ever almost got the shaft once, i had spent like $400 on like one of the very first pentium 3 chips out (slot type), think it was like 333 mhz or something, and the guy from kentucky decided not to do anything and was scamming tons of people. I called him, yelled at him etc, called the local PD, and when I offered to fly down there on my own dime and press charges against him, he sent me a refund. 

Now, they don't release the money to the seller until i think 3 days after you have received your item and have plenty of time to check the "Hey this isn't what i bought" checkbox and let ebay sort it out.


----------



## AUH-R

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230919898854?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 This one went mad in the last hour, I cannot figure out why? Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## Geo

AUH-R said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230919898854?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 This one went mad in the last hour, I cannot figure out why? Can anyone shed any light on this?




snipers, and non too bright either.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Might be someone who repairs laptops, not for gold content.



> These have been taken from working laptops and the vast majority will be working perfectly but i have not tested every single one.


Dave


----------



## AUH-R

FrugalRefiner said:


> Might be someone who repairs laptops, not for gold content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These have been taken from working laptops and the vast majority will be working perfectly but i have not tested every single one.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


I hear you Dave, problem with that theory is I see lots like that go for between 0.99 and £8.00 all the time. Maybe a rare one in the mix? or just a couple of stubborn people bidding on the same lot. I was going to bid £6.00 just for the pins but then it went mad!

Best wishes,
AuH-R


----------



## Palladium

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Technology-Electrically-Powered-Dual-Cell-Gold-Pt-Pd-Ag-Refining-Process-/300859980413?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460ca6fa7d


----------



## AUH-R

Palladium said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Technology-Electrically-Powered-Dual-Cell-Gold-Pt-Pd-Ag-Refining-Process-/300859980413?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460ca6fa7d



LOL, thanks for putting a smile on my face before I leave for work!


----------



## Woodworker1997

I'll bet he is selling a link to GRF! :lol: 

Derek


----------



## butcher

Hard to make a misteak with this system. 
:lol:


----------



## ilikesilver

Hey All, new to the forum, love reading all the post. I have been a coin collector all my life. About the only thing i melt down is culled coins, been doing that for years. Have been very interested in starting on computer boards, but from what i've read, i don't think i will be. It just doesn't seem profitable in any way shape or form. It seems to me like this

older boards and parts are better, higher quality than the stuff made now aday's,hard to come by.
the stuff on ebay is pretty much junk including gold drops

pins take way to much to bother with

am i pretty much summing it up. Then why bother? yeah a fun hobby. But i just don't see anyone spending more money and time not to get back some sort of gain. or am i off? I metal detect also, i do that as a hobby, and pretty well at it, but i started it to help my coin collecting, yet there is a gain.

So cost effectiveness, chemicals and time to get tiny amounts of gold, is there a gain, has anyone actually figured this out?

I was very interested in the gold drops on ebay, but after reading so much on here about them being mainly brass or copper, i will stay away from them. Now what to do with several hundred pounds of computer boards that i have stashed in my garage. sell on ebay so someone else can mess with them, or should i partake in this venture.

I guess my real question is, why do you all do this?

Thank you


'


----------



## patnor1011

Most of us do this to make money.
You need to figure out how much is your time and work worth. Then you will have your answer. 
I do have a lot of time and my muscles are put to better use than laying in front of TV drinking beer and talking about politics.


----------



## AUH-R

patnor1011 said:


> Most of us do this to make money.
> You need to figure out how much is your time and work worth. Then you will have your answer.
> I do have a lot of time and my muscles are put to better use than laying in front of TV drinking beer and talking about politics.



Well said!


----------



## g_axelsson

ilikesilver said:


> I guess my real question is, why do you all do this?
> 
> Thank you'


For the pure joy of seeing the pure metal in the end, knowing that I did it all by myself.
Dropped 3.5g gold yesterday and it always puts a smile on my face when the color of the solution changes and I get that dark heavy powder on the bottom of my beaker. :mrgreen:




Göran


----------



## Palladium

ilikesilver said:


> I guess my real question is, why do you all do this?
> 
> Thank you'



I do it for the glory! :mrgreen: 

Just kidding. I guess for me it's about the people. You would not believe some of the nicest, honest people i meet in this business. Their are also the crooks and scammers also. I do a few commercial accounts but that is not where i gain my satisfaction from. One of the first questions i ask a potential customer is: " Are you in this for the gold or for the profit?"
One of my customers from Texas is a retired military man in his 60's. His wife has cancer and he pulls pins and what have you in his free time to help him be doing something other than thinking. They travel back and forth between Arkansas so she can take her treatments and every time he comes home he mails me a new package of materials. It's never really more than a few grams at a time that i recover for him. I don't charge him anything for processing and i actually pay the return postage of $6 to get the gold back to him. He takes those little gold bars and gives them to his wife. He says she's so proud of him and she lights up like a light bulb every time she gets one. They show them to the grand kids and plan on giving them to them one day. I always try and mail the bars out to him so that when they get home she has something to look forward to sitting there waiting on her. I've developed a very personal relationship with this particular client. It's the little things that make this job worth doing. The money????? It's alright i guess.


----------



## glorycloud

The good that your do will come back to you - it don't cost very much.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxpr0oJHbm0


----------



## ilikesilver

Great answers guys. This is the type of forum that i want to be a part of. Sorry just testing the waters. Many of a forum on the internet are jokes, and i can see in your answers here this is a very honest and good natured forum. Palladium, i think you made me cry. lol.. great answers thankyou very much for being so honest. Thats what i want to see. You will see more of me here.

Good day


----------



## ilikesilver

patnor1011 said:


> Most of us do this to make money.
> You need to figure out how much is your time and work worth. Then you will have your answer.
> I do have a lot of time and my muscles are put to better use than laying in front of TV drinking beer and talking about politics.



Patnor, i read your guide on chips and crushing them. What was the quality of gold you got at the end? 24K? I like your guide, i think this is the way Im going to start on my projects. Tim


----------



## patnor1011

It was as pure as I could get it. I would say minimum 99X lets say around 995. I tried several tweak and upgrades but lets say that basic is still the same, incinerate, crush, wash, refine. One of extra step I currently implement is that I crush them in hand, slowly as I try to remove center piece intact. It is glass like thingy I like to keep for who-knows-what but that make it all even more time consuming.


----------



## Palladium

Wasn't somebody looking for one of these the other day? Scott?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coors-Table-type-Removable-Plate-Buchner-Funnel-/221189306243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337fe8f783


----------



## ohminator

wtf ???? much $/€ for stripped housings 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330868463413?nma=true&si=ZZJMmDqYefKRbVPDO9B3rkVUYuQ%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

I don't get it...


----------



## g_axelsson

If you add the price you can get for the ceramic bases after you recovered the gold then it actually becomes profitable to buy and refine processors from eBay.

:mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## Palladium

ohminator said:


> wtf ???? much $/€ for stripped housings
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/330868463413?nma=true&si=ZZJMmDqYefKRbVPDO9B3rkVUYuQ%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true
> 
> I don't get it...





:shock: 

:mrgreen: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=17112


----------



## Palladium

I'm almost tempted! :twisted: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Groen-DH-1-40-Stainless-Steel-Gas-40-Gallon-Steam-Jacketed-Kettle-Kitchen-/271156360347?pt=BI_Steam_Cooking_Warming&hash=item3f222db49b


----------



## user 12009

ilikesilver said:


> Now what to do with several hundred pounds of computer boards that i have stashed in my garage. sell on ebay so someone else can mess with them, or should i partake in this venture.


I know a guy in FL that pays $3.00 lb and picks up the freight. He has posted on this forum before as a buyer.


----------



## Palladium

Just a visual.


----------



## joem

I don't like "Not available to Canada" listings. I feel shunned.


----------



## philddreamer

WOW! Have you guys seen this one? I just came across it today:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-NUGGETS-precious-metal-bullion-natural-gold-specimens-lot-collectors-invest-/321047015926?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D333005%26algo%3DRIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D12%26meid%3D5718804570665512085%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D221016427335%26#ht_2609wt_892
"One 14.89$ purchase entitles you to:
ONE GRAIN weight of GOLD nuggets which will equal ONE or several GOLD NUGGETS."
There's about 480 grains in a troy ounce, so $14.89 x 480 = $7,147.20 an ounce!?
Phil


----------



## Palladium

Check out the shipping! What's 2 grains worth of gold to you? :shock: 

SHIPPING & HANDLING CHARGES - 

Any order or sale under 25$ we can accept to ship without a tracking number : $4.25 Canada / $5.25 United States.

$6.50 overseas.

All orders 25$ and up ( 2 grains ) must be shipped registered mail with insurance at the following costs:

Shipping within all Canadian provinces: 12.25$

Continental USA - US$17.50

Overseas -18.85$


----------



## its-all-a-lie

Palladium said:


> Check out the shipping! What's 2 grains worth of gold to you? :shock:
> 
> SHIPPING & HANDLING CHARGES -
> 
> Any order or sale under 25$ we can accept to ship without a tracking number : $4.25 Canada / $5.25 United States.
> 
> $6.50 overseas.
> 
> All orders 25$ and up ( 2 grains ) must be shipped registered mail with insurance at the following costs:
> 
> Shipping within all Canadian provinces: 12.25$
> 
> Continental USA - US$17.50
> 
> Overseas -18.85$




At that rate it would be cheaper to mine for gold im middle of the freeway!


----------



## philddreamer

BUT WAIT!!! Today is our lucky day... there's a 10% discount; now just for $13.40 the grain !!! :mrgreen:


----------



## macfixer01

Take a look at this auction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251232247604

He's selling 4 spools of this gold bonding wire (260 feet X 1 Mil diameter) in separate auctions.  Based on that online Salt Lake Metals wire and sheet calculator, each spool only contains 0.7754 of a Gram of gold. Wow that's hard to believe it amounts to so little? I know the sheet portion of the calculator doesn't agree with the formulas I've seen here that closely, but it's not extremely far off. So I assume the wire portion of the calculator must be somewhat accurate also. I'm wondering though does anyone know what the BL and EL specs in the auction photo and listing indicate?

macfixer01


----------



## Palladium

EL = Elongation expressed as a (%)

Bl = Breaking Load expressed as grams (g)


----------



## macfixer01

Palladium said:


> EL = Elongation expressed as a (%)
> 
> Bl = Breaking Load expressed as grams (g)




Ok that makes perfect sense. Those specs definitely would be a concern since the die to package wiring process is all machine automated.

Thanks Palladium!


----------



## g_axelsson

macfixer01 said:


> Take a look at this auction:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251232247604
> 
> He's selling 4 spools of this gold bonding wire (260 feet X 1 Mil diameter) in separate auctions. Based on that online Salt Lake Metals wire and sheet calculator, each spool only contains 0.7754 of a Gram of gold. Wow that's hard to believe it amounts to so little? I know the sheet portion of the calculator doesn't agree with the formulas I've seen here that closely, but it's not extremely far off. So I assume the wire portion of the calculator must be somewhat accurate also. I'm wondering though does anyone know what the BL and EL specs in the auction photo and listing indicate?
> 
> macfixer01


Not that hard to believe, a flat pack (north bridge chip type) could contain up to a meter of gold bonding wire (400 pins, 2.5 mm each thread) and you need quite a lot of them to get a gram of gold.

Göran


----------



## Palladium

:arrow: :arrow:


----------



## macfixer01

Palladium said:


> :arrow: :arrow:




Thanks Palladium for some very nice information on gold bonding wire.

To g_axelsson, I shouldn't have said it was hard to believe. I only meant that despite what we've all read, it still boggles the mind just how extremely ductile and malleable gold really is when you see an example like this.

macfixer01


----------



## borg

My all time favorite was an eBay auction that I saw a while back where, apparently, several idiots met. It was for a junk costume jewelry ring clearly marked 18k HGE, which the seller clearly stated meant HEAVY GOLD ELECTROPLATE, and yet several bidders had pushed the price over $100! I don't know what it ended at, but that seller must have been pleasantly perplexed.


----------



## Platdigger

Check this out, even by there xrf or what they used it is like what? 50 or 60 bucks in values?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Silver-Copper-Nickel-Palladium-Platinum-Rhodium-Scrap-911-35-dwt-w-Assay-/151012522283?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23290c392b


----------



## macfixer01

Platdigger said:


> Check this out, even by there xrf or what they used it is like what? 50 or 60 bucks in values?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Silver-Copper-Nickel-Palladium-Platinum-Rhodium-Scrap-911-35-dwt-w-Assay-/151012522283?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23290c392b




If I'm interpreting it correctly, it looks like $117.50 just in gold value. 911.35 x .0025 (0.25%) = 2.28 Grams of gold. The majority of course is copper, but there is the platinum, silver, and rhodium value to consider also.

I don't know much about XRF, but shouldn't the contents add up to 100% though? Are there metals it can't identify?

macfixer01


----------



## g_axelsson

macfixer01 said:


> Platdigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out, even by there xrf or what they used it is like what? 50 or 60 bucks in values?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Silver-Copper-Nickel-Palladium-Platinum-Rhodium-Scrap-911-35-dwt-w-Assay-/151012522283?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23290c392b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm interpreting it correctly, it looks like $117.50 just in gold value. 911.35 x .0025 (0.25%) = 2.28 Grams of gold. The majority of course is copper, but there is the platinum, silver, and rhodium value to consider also.
> 
> I don't know much about XRF, but shouldn't the contents add up to 100% though? Are there metals it can't identify?
> 
> macfixer01
Click to expand...

There are metals that XRF can't identify, but in this case I just think it was set up just to assay the metals in the report.
What you have to keep in mind is that XRF is only skin deep, it tells you nothing about the core of the object, and in this case I have no idea of what we are looking at, it could be filled with concrete as far as I know or just gold plated, it doesn't look like it is a result from a melt.

Göran


----------



## etack

macfixer01 said:


> If I'm interpreting it correctly, it looks like $117.50 just in gold value. 911.35 x .0025 (0.25%) = 2.28 Grams of gold. The majority of course is copper, but there is the platinum, silver, and rhodium value to consider also.



Its funny how small numbers to people make them think it has no value. I was calculating with another member some silver that was XRF as 97% Ag and .84% Au rest base metale and it was for 25#. the gold turned out to be around 95g that wan nearly half of the silver value. now the XRF could have been wrong in the way it was mixed but some gold was in it and it would have come out for someone and it was being sold as silver scrap.




macfixer01 said:


> I don't know much about XRF, but shouldn't the contents add up to 100% though? Are there metals it can't identify?



More than likely Iron just not in the readout. if it was done at a scrapyard it would have been there or at least not called Kscrap it might have been there too.

Eric


----------



## goldsilverpro

macfixer01 said:


> Take a look at this auction:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251232247604
> 
> He's selling 4 spools of this gold bonding wire (260 feet X 1 Mil diameter) in separate auctions. Based on that online Salt Lake Metals wire and sheet calculator, each spool only contains 0.7754 of a Gram of gold. Wow that's hard to believe it amounts to so little? I know the sheet portion of the calculator doesn't agree with the formulas I've seen here that closely, but it's not extremely far off. So I assume the wire portion of the calculator must be somewhat accurate also. I'm wondering though does anyone know what the BL and EL specs in the auction photo and listing indicate?
> 
> macfixer01



I like simple-to-memorize factors. This one is only about 1% in error. Figure about 2 miles (10,560 ft) of 0.001" wire per troy oz of gold. For .0007" wire, it's about 4 miles.


----------



## its-all-a-lie

macfixer01 said:


> If I'm interpreting it correctly, it looks like $117.50 just in gold value. 911.35 x .0025 (0.25%) = 2.28 Grams of gold. The majority of course is copper, but there is the platinum, silver, and rhodium value to consider also.
> 
> I don't know much about XRF, but shouldn't the contents add up to 100% though? Are there metals it can't identify?
> 
> macfixer01




The weight of this was measured in penny weights, my math says there would be just over 3.5 grams of gold.


----------



## macfixer01

its-all-a-lie said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm interpreting it correctly, it looks like $117.50 just in gold value. 911.35 x .0025 (0.25%) = 2.28 Grams of gold. The majority of course is copper, but there is the platinum, silver, and rhodium value to consider also.
> 
> I don't know much about XRF, but shouldn't the contents add up to 100% though? Are there metals it can't identify?
> 
> macfixer01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weight of this was measured in penny weights, my math says there would be just over 3.5 grams of gold.
Click to expand...

[/quote][/quote]



Yes you're correct of course, my mistake. I totally missed seeing the DWT and assumed the weight was in Grams. The values would all be times 1.55 so someone got a good deal for $299.

macfixer01


----------



## kelly

Wow gold for $482 a gram, $14,990 an ounce and its not .999! But hey, at least shipping is free. Are people really THAT math challenged?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290892088911?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Palladium

They must have taken a picture of that under a microscope. :mrgreen:


----------



## macfixer01

This is comical, read the description. This guy and his boards need to get a room. He likes them way too much to be selling them, and of course he never will at that price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261204228863

macfixer01


----------



## GoldMonkey46

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130874039794?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_9038wt_1141

Check this link! This person has masterfully crafted his offering to fool the newby into thinking they were buying refinable stuff. See Listing.

HUGE PILE WEIGHING 3790 Grams or 10.155 Troy Lbs



A SUPERB SCRAP LOT THAT IS GREAT FOR REFINING!!!

OVER TEN POUNDS OF GOLDEN TREASURE!

Consisting of Gold Plated, Gold Colored, and Gold Filled Jewelry and other items; in the form of any number or combination of Chains, Earrings, Cufflinks, Pins, Bangles, Bracelets, Rings, Watch Cases and Bands, Findings, Broken Items, Jewelry Parts and much more.

CHECK OUT THE PICTURES BELOW

PLEASE READ AND REVIEW THIS LISTING COMPLETELY ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM 

THERE ARE MANY SIGNED AND/OR WEARABLE PIECES IN THIS PILE! Examples of the possible markings in this bulk scrap lot are 1/20 10K or 12K, 10K or 14K Rolled Gold Plate, Gold Filled or GF, and 10K, 12K, 14K or 18K HGE or GP. There are many chains and necklaces, plus rings, watchbands and cases, pins, bangles, charms, and other nice stuff in this lot!!! 

TOTAL WEIGHT OF THIS LOT IS 3790+ GRAMS! 

We do not know or guarantee how much gold is actually present or recoverable, so please bid appropriately. This material is offered to those who are experienced at precious metals scrapping and refining, note this is a great lot for stripping cells or reverse electroplating!

USA Shipping will be "FAST N' FREE" via USPS Priority Flat Rate box with delivery and signature confirmation. International Buyers must pay delivery charge based on destination, and we will not be liable for shipping delays or additional charges through your country's Customs. Please inspect the photos carefully because what you see is precisely what will be shipped.

Due to the large quantity of this lot, no returns will be accepted, also note this material is being sold as scrap regardless of actual condition or what you may find useful or resellable.

(Advise)
I was suckered into buying this garbage and that's just what it was pure garbage. There was not one item hallmarked in this entire batch. All costume junk. I was able to get a full refund after i filed a case with ebay buyer protection but it was not without a huge hassle. Really read the listing and ask questions of the seller before you buy so if the items are something other than what you purchased you have a communication trail. This deceptive practice is being purpetrated by just a few scamers who muddy up the waters for everyone else just trying to make a little money.

Thx

GoldMonkey46

:x


----------



## AUH-R

Don't always write off ebay, I took a risk with this lot because of the low feedback score. This has been the best ebay buy for me so far by a mile: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/computer-processors-/181116014525?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=P0404zOuNNCj9JhaRku3Z2E8uqw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Goods arrived today, really happy. Maybe some rare ones there if anyone sees a rare, please let me know, thanks.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Happy hunting,
AuH-r


----------



## Captobvious

AUH-R said:


> Don't always write off ebay, I took a risk with this lot because of the low feedback score. This has been the best ebay buy for me so far by a mile: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/computer-processors-/181116014525?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=P0404zOuNNCj9JhaRku3Z2E8uqw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Goods arrived today, really happy. Maybe some rare ones there if anyone sees a rare, please let me know, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hunting,
> AuH-r



Nice find! I'm guessing the price stayed low as it had no mention of gold recovery in the listing (unless I missed that). Is the cost typical in Europe? If this were in the states a lot like that would have gone for four or five times that amount :roll:


----------



## philddreamer

Nice! 8) 

If the small cpu, 5th from L to R & 3down is a 387, I would keep. i've only come across 2 of them in the 3 years I've been buying material.

If you collect, you should should do some resaerch on the gold ceramic Intel Pentium's and the IBM's.

Take care!
Phil


----------



## AUH-R

Captobvious said:


> AUH-R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't always write off ebay, I took a risk with this lot because of the low feedback score. This has been the best ebay buy for me so far by a mile: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/computer-processors-/181116014525?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=P0404zOuNNCj9JhaRku3Z2E8uqw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Goods arrived today, really happy. Maybe some rare ones there if anyone sees a rare, please let me know, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hunting,
> AuH-r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find! I'm guessing the price stayed low as it had no mention of gold recovery in the listing (unless I missed that). Is the cost typical in Europe? If this were in the states a lot like that would have gone for four or five times that amount :roll:
Click to expand...


You hit the nail on the head no mention of gold in the description - if gold is mentioned in the description a lot like that would generally go for £180+ with delivery on top.

For example I won this small lot at my max bid: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330889932600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 and it has gold in the description. I'm not mad, I calculated the possible yield excluding processing costs, why? because in 5 years time my £44.00 will be worth probably 20-25% less in real terms and I expect gold to beat inflation over the same period. Risky yes, but I would rather do that then keep my cash in the bank and loose 3-6% on my savings each year in real terms. I could buy sovereigns at 8% spot but where is the fun in that!!! I have some sort of processor addiction for some reason :lol:


----------



## AUH-R

philddreamer said:


> Nice! 8)
> 
> If the small cpu, 5th from L to R & 3down is a 387, I would keep. i've only come across 2 of them in the 3 years I've been buying material.
> 
> If you collect, you should should do some research on the gold ceramic Intel Pentium's and the IBM's.
> 
> Take care!
> Phil



Cheers Phil, it is a A80387DX-20, I don't collect, but I always keep some of the rare ones I can find. If in 20 years time they are worth a lot of money great, if not, I always have the gold content.


----------



## total-resale

http://www.ebay.com/itm/34-9-GRAMS-OF-MELTED-GOLD-PLATED-COMPUTER-PINS-FOR-SCRAP-GOLD-RECOVERY-77-B-/230924523817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c42c9929

Think the buyer is happy after he got this in the mail? I can't believe the price on that... crazy...


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Look at the bid history. The winning bidder has 2 feedbacks. 

Only one other bidder involved - "Not a registered user". Hmmmm... How does someone who's not a registered user make a bid?

Dave


----------



## macfixer01

Wow, it gets even stranger. He apparently relisted the same piece that sold for $405 and it sold the second time for $71 then he relisted it again and it sold for $106.53. In both of those auctions he states he'll be insuring the package for $1800. Huh, $1800 insurance for maybe $5 worth of gold? You wouldn't be trying to mislead anybody with an extremely inflated insurance estimate would you?

It further appears the winning bidder from the $405 auction is the same guy who won the $71 auction and also the second-highest bidder in the $106.53 auction. Man, if this guy and his auctions aren't crooked I don't know what is? I see the one legitimate high bidder in all this (Who paid $106.53) left him negative feedback since he changed the title in the third auction to include "24 K Electronic Gold", which it obviously is not.

Bidder	Bid Amount	Bid Time	
i***n( 2 ) US $405.00	
Feb-12-13 05:49:00 PST

o***o( 18) Not a registered user US $400.00	
Feb-12-13 01:23:02 PST

i***n( 2 ) US $400.00	
Feb-12-13 05:44:24 PST

---------------------------------------------------------------
Bidder	Bid Amount	Bid Time	
i***n( 2 ) US $71.00	
Feb-19-13 14:18:13 PST

---------------------------------------------------------------
Bidder	Bid Amount	Bid Time	
g***i( 29) US $106.53	
Feb-23-13 16:10:51 PST

i***n( 2 ) US $106.00	
Feb-26-13 14:16:24 PST


----------



## macfixer01

I really doubt these boards are plated with iridium like he claims. For what purpose? It makes no sense to me. I think it's more likely they could be for an Iridium satellite phone system and he saw that name on them somewhere? Anyway if someone is interested in taking a look, here is the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290928078721

macfixer01


----------



## patnor1011

I recognize that plating.
Here it is called Greed-ium.


----------



## Palladium

He hasn't sold anything in almost a year and the last two sells he made resulted in negative feedback.


----------



## macfixer01

This buyer did it to himself. These Pentium Pro's sold for much more than the gold they could recover is worth, especially considering shipping, labor, and chemicals costs.
Oh but I forgot, the seller says he did most of the hard work already by pre-breaking the processors.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121141891700

macfixer01


----------



## rickbb

macfixer01 said:


> This buyer did it to himself. These Pentium Pro's sold for much more than the gold they could recover is worth, especially considering shipping, labor, and chemicals costs.
> Oh but I forgot, the seller says he did most of the hard work already by pre-breaking the processors.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121141891700
> 
> macfixer01




Pre-broken, I like it. Maybe I can order pre-broken computers to keep me working in the repair shop. :lol: 

Was just looking at all the 1 oz, 999 24k GOLD items on ebay. It's amazing how many ways people can come up with saying its just gold plated without actually useing the word plate. Shroud, clad, layered, etc. And always in much smaller print at the bottom of the listing. Must be a lot of fools out there that think they can buy an oz of gold for $12.95 with FREE shipping.


----------



## macfixer01

Another interesting find. I bought a lot of 24 Crystalab boards from this same seller a few months ago. They weren't exactly the same though, the boards I bought had 14 gold chips per board instead of all those discrete components, they also had 6 of the ganged switches per board (not 5 like their new boards), and they cost me well less than half of what they're asking for the new auction lot. This seller has gotten really greedy to the point of being ridiculous. There just isn't much value on their new boards except for the switches.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221255511110



Just for comparison here's one of their auction pics from the lot that I bought:
.


----------



## macfixer01

Wow, somebody really took a bath on these! 57 Pentium Pro's for $1800. At best they might get about $800 of gold out of them?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300948330555


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

macfixer01 said:


> Wow, somebody really took a bath on these! 57 Pentium Pro's for $1800. At best they might get about $800 of gold out of them?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300948330555



You're right, they took one hell of a bath, at today's prices, if the person refining them was able to recover every little bit of Au, that is about 800 worth of Au, or around there. Sometimes people buy them because of the perceived value, with no intent to recover the gold. It's much more difficult to fake a CPU than it is a gold bar. I'm sure if they turn right around and put them back on ebay, and gold prices continue to go up, someone else will come along and buy it up for even more.

ebay works in mysterious ways!

Scott


----------



## macfixer01

NobleMetalWorks said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, somebody really took a bath on these! 57 Pentium Pro's for $1800. At best they might get about $800 of gold out of them?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300948330555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, they took one hell of a bath, at today's prices, if the person refining them was able to recover every little bit of Au, that is about 800 worth of Au, or around there. Sometimes people buy them because of the perceived value, with no intent to recover the gold. It's much more difficult to fake a CPU than it is a gold bar. I'm sure if they turn right around and put them back on ebay, and gold prices continue to go up, someone else will come along and buy it up for even more.
> 
> ebay works in mysterious ways!
> 
> Scott
Click to expand...



Very true. I thought they might plan to resell them piecemeal at higher prices, but making up a $1000 loss would be quite a stretch.


----------



## macfixer01

I get so sick of this crap on Ebay. Here's somebody trying to sell a gold plated fake 1oz bar for $300. I even entertained the thought maybe she got scammed and doesn't know? But then I looked at her feedback and see she just bought it from a seller in the UK for 3 GBP (USD $4.67), she can't have possibly have even received it yet, but she is reselling it on Ebay and using the other seller's photo to do it! Of course her auction has 'none' of the bold red warnings about it being plated and not solid gold, which the UK seller gave in his auction.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231038955369

She apparently bought it here, and this auction just ended today? Hmmm I've seen that photo somewhere else...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181201899324

I guess I'm just in a funk because I got screwed again twice recently on Ebay. I bought a box of military style (AMP/Bendix/Canon type) connectors and just received them today. I found many had the pins already pulled, and many appear to be brand new shells with plastic caps still on them but they have no pins installed? The last connector lot I bought from a different seller were advertised for gold recovery, but only maybe 3% or 4% of the connectors even had gold pins, the vast majority had silver plated pins. And then there were the several connectors corroded beyond recovery (which went straight into the trash) along with the empty shells, scrap wire, an old transformer, and miscellaneous other garbage found in the box.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Somebody is going to be very dissapointed.  

I've seen this item listed over and over again for months. He finally got lucky and some poor schmuck bid on it. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Silver-Copper-Nickel-Palladium-Platinum-Rhodium-Scrap-911-35-dwt-w-Assay-/151122177764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232f956ee4#ht_64wt_1219

Unless I'm way off on my calculations, there is _maybe_ 20 to 30 dollars worth of PMs there.

Dave


----------



## niteliteone

FrugalRefiner said:


> Somebody is going to be very dissapointed.
> 
> I've seen this item listed over and over again for months. He finally got lucky and some poor schmuck bid on it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Silver-Copper-Nickel-Palladium-Platinum-Rhodium-Scrap-911-35-dwt-w-Assay-/151122177764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232f956ee4#ht_64wt_1219
> 
> Unless I'm way off on my calculations, there is _maybe_ 20 to 30 dollars worth of PMs there.
> 
> Dave


I've dropped a $50 bid on that bar a few times over the last year, but was always outbid or didn't meet the reserve. The owner keeps changing and they have finally offered an XRF reading that shows it "might" contain 36 grams of gold, not to mention the other PM's contained.
Looking at the XRF readout, it looks like it could be a mixture of gold filled and gold plated stuff melted together into a mess that will now cost more to recover than the original material would have.
Kind of like those "gold drops" they sell that are melted gold plated pins.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

niteliteone said:


> I've dropped a $50 bid on that bar a few times over the last year, but was always outbid or didn't meet the reserve. The owner keeps changing and they have finally offered an XRF reading that shows it "might" contain 36 grams of gold, not to mention the other PM's contained.
> Looking at the XRF readout, it looks like it could be a mixture of gold filled and gold plated stuff melted together into a mess that will now cost more to recover than the original material would have.
> Kind of like those "gold drops" they sell that are melted gold plated pins.


I may be wrong, but to me it looks like the XRF reports .026% Au. Notice that Cu is about 63% and Ni about 12 and a half percent.

911.35 dwt / 20 = 45.5675 troy ounces
45.5675 * 0.00026 = 0.0118 troy ounces of gold (0.36 grams)
$1,325 per ounce gold * 0.0118 = $15.70

Be happy you didn't get it at $50.00.

Dave


----------



## niteliteone

FrugalRefiner said:


> niteliteone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've dropped a $50 bid on that bar a few times over the last year, but was always outbid or didn't meet the reserve. The owner keeps changing and they have finally offered an XRF reading that shows it "might" contain 36 grams of gold, not to mention the other PM's contained.
> Looking at the XRF readout, it looks like it could be a mixture of gold filled and gold plated stuff melted together into a mess that will now cost more to recover than the original material would have.
> Kind of like those "gold drops" they sell that are melted gold plated pins.
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong, but to me it looks like the XRF reports .026% Au. Notice that Cu is about 63% and Ni about 12 and a half percent.
> 
> 911.35 dwt / 20 = 45.5675 troy ounces
> 45.5675 * 0.00026 = 0.0118 troy ounces of gold (0.36 grams)
> $1,325 per ounce gold * 0.0118 = $15.70
> 
> Be happy you didn't get it at $50.00.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I humbly reply with egg on my face as I forgot those 2 "zeros" when I did my math for this post. I placed the $50 dollar bids on the overall PM content and not just the gold. It has been several months since I last bid on it. As I mentioned it keeps selling with different owners and this last price is one of the lowest it has sold for.
I still feel the source material was gold plated and filled material, as I have seen somewhat similar numbers from those materials when tested. One of the sellers claimed they recovered it from the remains after roasting a bunch of ore they mined and heated. At least this seller didn't embellish the source as others have done.


----------



## g_axelsson

0.026% must be within the error margin of an XRF. It also only measure the surface composition. For all that it matters it could just be plated with the plating rubbed off.

I would never trust an XRF reading under 1%, it's too inexact and close to the margins and it is probably not calibrated close to that alloy.
My view on XRF can be read here. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12763&#p186739
That thread showed an analyze with -0.5% copper which is of course impossible but within error margins.

Göran


----------



## macfixer01

FrugalRefiner said:


> niteliteone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've dropped a $50 bid on that bar a few times over the last year, but was always outbid or didn't meet the reserve. The owner keeps changing and they have finally offered an XRF reading that shows it "might" contain 36 grams of gold, not to mention the other PM's contained.
> Looking at the XRF readout, it looks like it could be a mixture of gold filled and gold plated stuff melted together into a mess that will now cost more to recover than the original material would have.
> Kind of like those "gold drops" they sell that are melted gold plated pins.
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong, but to me it looks like the XRF reports .026% Au. Notice that Cu is about 63% and Ni about 12 and a half percent.
> 
> 911.35 dwt / 20 = 45.5675 troy ounces
> 45.5675 * 0.00026 = 0.0118 troy ounces of gold (0.36 grams)
> $1,325 per ounce gold * 0.0118 = $15.70
> 
> Be happy you didn't get it at $50.00.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...



No, actually it shows Nickel as only 0.125 or an eighth of one percent. I was looking at the numbers carefully since there seems to be about 36% of the weight totally unaccounted for? The picture seems bogus to me also. The ridges on whatever is in the black and white photo on the XRF report run across the short dimension, but they run the length of the item in the auction photo? And now that I look at it again, how do you get a negative percentage of platinum?


----------



## FrugalRefiner

macfixer01 said:


> No, actually it shows Nickel as only 0.125 or an eighth of one percent. I was looking at the numbers carefully since there seems to be about 36% of the weight totally unaccounted for? The picture seems bogus to me also. The ridges on whatever is in the black and white photo on the XRF report run across the short dimension, but they run the length of the item in the auction photo? And now that I look at it again, how do you get a negative percentage of platinum?


  You are correct, Ni is only .125%. Those pesky zeros got me too!

I believe the negative percentage is due to the error margin of XRF as Göran has explained.

Dave


----------



## MysticColby

no, you guys are supposed to take the absolute value when calculating ebay prices, and misread the results. Nickel is indeed 12.5%, but gold is also 2.6% and platinum is 3.9%. this puts the total value well above $4,000. you're getting a great deal at $190. yes, that produces 103% total weight, but that's ok as it's ebay math.
/end sarcasm/
I doubt gold filled would give you that much gold. isn't gold filled usually like 5% gold (1/20)? the missing 30-some% is probably zinc or tin to produce the silvery color. at least he doesn't claim that the unknown 30% was unknown because it could be californium ($27 million per gram)


----------



## its-all-a-lie

Anyone interested in 4.7 grams 18k for $500? I contacted the seller and told them they need to revise the listing because it is clear from the pictures this is not solid 18k but rather gold filled. The response i got was "I listed it as 18k because it has already been tested". Is Mexico City joining the African gold scammers?



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400562555047&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## etack

its-all-a-lie said:


> Anyone interested in 4.7 grams 18k for $500? I contacted the seller and told them they need to revise the listing because it is clear from the pictures this is not solid 18k but rather gold filled. The response i got was "I listed it as 18k because it has already been tested". Is Mexico City joining the African gold scammers?
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400562555047&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



I wonder how well his "double your money back guaranty" is for gold content.

Eric


----------



## goldenchild

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Processing-...293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c737deff5


----------



## jimdoc

goldenchild said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Processing-...293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c737deff5




http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Soul-of-Soil-A-Guide-to-Ecological-Soil-Management-by-Joseph-Smillie-/200969120209?pt=US_Texbook_Education&hash=item2ecab169d1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-processing-scrap-DVD-/200969839699?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ecabc6453


----------



## chlaurite

macfixer01 said:


> The picture seems bogus to me also. The ridges on whatever is in the black and white photo on the XRF report run across the short dimension, but they run the length of the item in the auction photo?


If you look at the top left and bottom right of the two normal-scale pictured of the bar, you can see a small area that looks ground down. That small area appears to match the XRF image, including the shape of the valley inside the ground down area.

But really, we don't _need_ to question the legitimacy of the assay - At best, that bar contains 3.6g of gold. The seller has literally doubled his money, even with everything shown 100% legit.

The world has no shortage of bigger idiots. :lol:


----------



## niteliteone

If these bidders are not already members here, expect to educate another ...
( I won't say) The $5 is mine.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221334171737?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## maynman1751

Stupid,stupid,stupid !!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## rickbb

The 2 people that bid the price up have zero feed back. $100 says they won't pay if they win and could even be the seller doing it.


----------



## niteliteone

Looking at that sellers completed listings, This is the fourth time selling the same item and the other times he received good feed-back on that same item :?: 
This one really looks shady. :roll:


----------



## silversaddle1

So looking at the seller feedback. The same buyer won 5 of this seller's auctions, all within the same minute, on the same day, and that buyer has 0 feedback? So this seller gives no feedback to a customer who just bought 5 items? Horse hockey!


----------



## rickbb

The guy's not even trying to make a believable con.


----------



## etack

Look At this. Makes me wish I hadn't sold all my new plugs to a re-seller. I had several hundred Deutsch connectors. I thought I did great at $5.00 each.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1700-grams-Military-grade-contact-pins-connectors-for-scrap-gold-recovery-/301039981406?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160

Eric


----------



## macfixer01

Yeah prices are crazy on Ebay anymore. Sellers ignore that gold is only worth about 65% now of what it was at it's peak in September 2011 and ask insane prices. Unfortunately some buyers are willing to pay them.

I've been watching this auction for a mangled 22K ring. It's already about $6 over the current value of the gold and still has 28 hours to go. I mean come on! This isn't a wearable item and nobody is paying more for the artistry or maker's name. I suppose some people will claim it's shill bidding, and some bids may be just sour grapes driving up the price. At the end though, somebody is going to end up buying it and they're throwing away money.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111237680056?

macfixer01


----------



## phxdale

Seeing how outrageous some of these items go for on Ebay I decided to sell a little gold I refined and then use the money to buy some scrap silver. I had about 3.3 grams of gold I dropped out of aqua regia with smb.
I melted it down and then flattened it and punched "1/10 OZT" on one side and "24 k" on the other side. I figured it was worth $110 -120 or so. Put it up for sale starting at $1.00 and no reserve and free shipping.

Ended up selling for $76. I was bummed. Oh well live and learn. Don't start them so low or at least put a reserve on it. 

Found someone selling a silver ribbon used for brazing 331 grams. 68% silver works out to 7 oz of silver. I like to try to get silver at $12 an OZ or less. Bid 96 and win at $72. Perfect. Not enough for the gold but good deal on the silver.

A few Days later I am notified by Ebay that the buyer opened a case against me and wants his money back. Claims that what he bought differed then what was described. He got a steal on my gold and now he wants his money back?? Well I couldn't agree to send his money back fast enough. A couple days after that I got the gold back. Figured I would just sell it locally. 

Place right behind my house advertises they buy gold. Took it there and they tested it and said it did not pass 22k test. Offered me $60. What??
Said I wanted $100 and should be at the very least 22k if not 23 or 24.
Repeated the test and they rubbed the acid bottle across the line trying to rub it off and told me "its starting to fade so is not 22k".
Took my gold to another place close by. Used an electric pen of some type and told me it must be plated and they were not interested.
You have got to be kidding me.

So went home and did some searches on best place to sell gold in Phoenix. One little place across town had a bunch of good reviews so decided to go there. They looked at it. Said it doesn't look like 24k but passes 22k test so is 22k or 23k offered me $100. Fair price I thought.
Enough for me and a little for them also.

Gave good feedback to my buyer with response "$120 of gold for $76 returned and sold to gold dealer for $100 Thank You"


----------



## macfixer01

phxdale said:


> Seeing how outrageous some of these items go for on Ebay I decided to sell a little gold I refined and then use the money to buy some scrap silver. I had about 3.3 grams of gold I dropped out of aqua regia with smb.
> I melted it down and then flattened it and punched "1/10 OZT" on one side and "24 k" on the other side. I figured it was worth $110 -120 or so. Put it up for sale starting at $1.00 and no reserve and free shipping.
> 
> Ended up selling for $76. I was bummed. Oh well live and learn. Don't start them so low or at least put a reserve on it.
> 
> Found someone selling a silver ribbon used for brazing 331 grams. 68% silver works out to 7 oz of silver. I like to try to get silver at $12 an OZ or less. Bid 96 and win at $72. Perfect. Not enough for the gold but good deal on the silver.
> 
> A few Days later I am notified by Ebay that the buyer opened a case against me and wants his money back. Claims that what he bought differed then what was described. He got a steal on my gold and now he wants his money back?? Well I couldn't agree to send his money back fast enough. A couple days after that I got the gold back. Figured I would just sell it locally.
> 
> Place right behind my house advertises they buy gold. Took it there and they tested it and said it did not pass 22k test. Offered me $60. What??
> Said I wanted $100 and should be at the very least 22k if not 23 or 24.
> Repeated the test and they rubbed the acid bottle across the line trying to rub it off and told me "its starting to fade so is not 22k".
> Took my gold to another place close by. Used an electric pen of some type and told me it must be plated and they were not interested.
> You have got to be kidding me.
> 
> So went home and did some searches on best place to sell gold in Phoenix. One little place across town had a bunch of good reviews so decided to go there. They looked at it. Said it doesn't look like 24k but passes 22k test so is 22k or 23k offered me $100. Fair price I thought.
> Enough for me and a little for them also.
> 
> Gave good feedback to my buyer with response "$120 of gold for $76 returned and sold to gold dealer for $100 Thank You"




I've bought a few buttons off Ebay from time to time over the last several years. That is if I can get it for under spot, if the description really sounds like the seller knew what he was doing producing the bead, the seller has good feedback and offers a return guarantee, and mainly if the bead looks good color and quality with a nice pipe. I just saw an auction a couple days ago where the seller was offering around a 3 gram 22K bead he'd made but then hammered the bead flat. I didn't even bother computing it's value at that point as I wasn't interested. I think you're doing your hard work a disservice by flattening and stamping it.


----------



## phxdale

That was my auction. After it was returned I put it back up starting at $90 and had no bids. You are right, should have just kept it in a bead. Looks great when I do it with a half oz of silver but should not have done that with the gold.


----------



## butcher

phxdale,
Please do not take this wrong.
I feel you are still very new to this, and there is still a lot you do not understand, I do not know how well you "refined that gold", but it was obviously not 24K and possibly not 22K, one problem is even if you "refined it" you can lose money in selling it, if the refining has not been done properly, let me try to explain.

You take some gold scrap, recover and attempt to refine the gold, but you do not do as good of a job as you think you are doing, you melt a button of gold, but the gold has no pipe to show its purity, say it is 23K. you think you should have 24K, you take it to your buyer he tests the gold and can pay for 18K, is the buyer Honest, is he willing to pay a fair price claiming your gold is 18K? yes he is, as that is all he can test for, so you loose money or some of your gold.

By marking your gold to 24K, you could hurt yourself to those potential customers, you believed your gold had to be close to 24K because you have studied some and you "refined it", when in actuality your gold was most likely not nearly as pure as you believed it to be, or hoped it to be.

You possibly had base metals in the hammered button that showed up during testing of your stamped gold, that obviously showed the buyers that the gold was not 24K, or no where near it. Also making you look dishonest (even if you we not), then making these buyers even more suspect of your gold its purity, and you as a honest person, or knowledgeable gold refiner. 

This also does not help your reputation with these potential buyers later, or their confidence in you being " A gold refiner" or in your skills or your Honesty. 

Depending on your gold, and the tests they used those potential buyers could have been very honest with you telling you your gold was plated or of very low karat, that is what their tests showed them, that is all they have to go by to decide what the gold you wish to sell them is worth, if the electronic pen tested the 24K marked flattened button, and read base metals, and some gold, then that is what the buyer uses to judge if he will risk spending his money on your product or the gold you are trying to sell him, he is being honest with you, your gold as far as he is concerned is just plated, and is not worth what you think it is, he does not know you, and may feel you either do not know what you are doing "refining", or that you may have been trying to pull the wool over his eyes melting some electronic pins smashing the button to a coin and marking it 24K, to cheat him out of his hard earned money.

I think you just need to learn to refine your gold better, You will but you have a lot of learning and work ahead of you, you need to learn to get your gold to a high purity (that is obvious by the pipe to the knowledgeable buyer), build your skills and your reputation as a gold refiner. You have a lot more learning ahead of you.

My guess is that 24K stamped gold is no way near pure gold and contains much base metals, I also guess that it may contain a lot more gold than the buyers who turned it down believed it to have.

I think you should put that stamped gold in your pocket for now, do more study to get further in your education, and skill, and after you are ready refine it again so that you can sell it for what it is worth, and you and the buyer will be happy, and you can then gain trust as a gold refiner.


----------



## macfixer01

phxdale said:


> That was my auction. After it was returned I put it back up starting at $90 and had no bids. You are right, should have just kept it in a bead. Looks great when I do it with a half oz of silver but should not have done that with the gold.





Hmmm... Well you may be correct there. If I thought it was your auction I'd have said so, but I really didn't recall seeing a stamp on the hammered piece I had looked at? In any case the auction I saw on Ebay is gone now, so was probably yours.

Just to add to what Butcher said, it's a good thing you took your gold to a couple different buyers. I'd avoid those that low-balled you in the future, since I've heard some unscrupulous we-buy-gold shops use overly strong acids to make your gold appear to be less pure than it is.


----------



## Palladium

I use to sell small sample lots of 24 karat gold on ebay. Then i got to thinking what is to stop them from buying your gold and then filing a claim as item not described, getting a refund, and mailing you back a junk bar or button? You could argue with ebay or paypal, but in the end you have no way of proving your point anymore than the other guy and then you are out the gold and your money. Double wammy!!!
If you need to sell any in the future i can help you out at 95%. Of course i would re-refine it and pay you based on the numbers, but i won't charge you any fee's for the refining besides the 5% which i don't make anything off of it only my buyer does.


----------



## phxdale

No offense taken what so ever. If you will take the time typeing up what I did wrong and explain I'd be stupid to take it wrong. I will certainly listen. Yes I am very new to this. This is the first time I have sold anything I have refined and would have been better off leaving well enough alone and sold it as a button, explained the process I used and let the buyer decide by the picture. Live and learn that is what I will do next time.

In this case I was just amazed that the first place I went to tried to rip me off and this was from a neighbor, the building is right behind my house. FIgured I would help the local business out a little. I would rather see local businesses suceed. I also live by a bar that I'll have a drink at now and then and a chineese resteraunt, I eat at occasionally. 
Yes marking it 24k before any test was done was a big mistake.
I feel pretty confident that the gold was at least 22k and it passed a 22k acid test at the place that was honest. I asked that guy what karat he thought it was and he said "doesn't look like 24k to me but 22 or 23" and is what I thought too. 
The place with the pen test, he did not know what he was doing or had a faulty pen or something. ?? A bunch of base metals still in it. No.
I will defend myself there.
If that was the case the honest place would not have bought it either.
It was nice colored powder before I melted it down. First time it was dark brown, melted it poured it. Then repeated so I could clearly see the difference. 
But I certainly see the point you are making and taking it to heart.
Everything you said, absolutely true (except for being a bunch of base metals in my gold) expecially for my silver I have done. I have had people look at little 2 ounce bricks and 1 ounce 1 inch rounds and want to buy them but told them no, not until I get better at it. Like you said put in your pocket. Exactly what I am doing and now starting to work on setting up a silver cell. 
Actually that was gold from Electronic scrap and to me its way too messy for such a small amount in return. You need tons of scrap to make it worthwile. I was selling it and I am done gold.

I like refining scrap silver much, much more. Dealing with ounces and pounds rather then grams. Here is a pic of one of my first 2 oz ingots from silver. Melted down using cold nitric acid, converted to chloride (since alot of it went that way when dissolving) then converted using aluminum foil and pool acid and a blender. Also learning how to melt and pour with a cutting torch. This one I poured and then hit it with the torch for a split second after the pour for the ripple effect. No polish or anything just stamped it 2 OZT and it does weigh that much spot on.
On the right side you can see a couple of specs of borax that was floating on the silver when I poured it. Again looks much better then the pic but pretty happy with it for the first time, and very glad I did not blow myself up when the hose ruptured when I was melting it down.


----------



## phxdale

Man do I need a better camera or what. LOL.


----------



## butcher

phxdale,

Depending on the method used to test the gold can depend on the results, with the testing pen, XRF, or other surface tests, you may be reading base metal oxides on the surface of the gold,and have a false indication of what is actually inside, remember you are only reading the surface or a spot or two, to get an idea of the gold content of the whole piece of metal, these tests done can also depend on the operator or his equipment used in testing.


Some of the surface tests may give an idea, but they only read the surface, the test on the stone with acid will test that gold scrapped off on the stone, it can only be judged to gold content as to how the acids react with that mark, if testing needles are used you may be able to detect the gold content in a certain range but still maybe be a couple of karats off.

Some of these tests are better than others depending on what the purpose of the test is, In a way in many instances testing is not an exact science, (especially at your local we buy gold shops), but it better than the alternative of the guessing game, many times these tests are good enough to give us a fairly accurate idea of what we have, again some tests would be better than others to determine, other factors such as operator skill or knowledge, and the testing tool he is using or his knowledge of the test.

Most gold buyers are just trying to verify if the gold ring marked 14K is real.
If their test makes them think its not real they will not buy it.
They may or may not be very skilled in testing gold, they may or may not use good equipment in the test or use the equipment best suited to test, or even calibrated working equipment.
They may or may not be honest with the customer, or may or may not be the best deal in town, many of these places may be honest but pay you nothing for your gold, they figure if you will sell your scrap gold that cheap they will buy it that cheap (not totally honest in my opinion, but that is how much business operates).

The man who tested your gold with the pen may not have known what he was doing, or he could have been trying to rip you off, then again he could have thought you were trying to rip him off. 
some of these places just try to buy gold as cheap as they can and sell it as high as they can, trying to pay almost nothing and sell it for as high as possible, they may or may not know the best way to test the gold, or be good at testing, but they have to be good at buying the gold cheap to to make money, some of these place do rip people off by the price they will pay. I suspect He did not know what you had for sell and did not want to take the chance of loosing money on it, he can buy gold all day from someone else that he knows he will make money on.

There is a coin dealer in my town, a very honest man to deal with in buying or selling gold, He uses acids to test with, and is good at it, he could learn to be better in his testing (adding to how he does his tests) but his method serves him well,and his customers well, I cannot sell refined gold to him, he cannot test for it, at that purity, he can judge 22k, but not any higher, so between 18k to 22k (he would by at 18K), between 22K and 24K (he would buy at 22K), unless stamped or marked and was a recognizable coin, bar, or ring with a known authentic assay stamp, and his test proved it as such.
So if I wished to sell my gold to him I would have to take my pure gold and melt it with silver to a karat he can test for, and would buy it at say at 14K or 18K, it is not that he will cheat me it is just how things are when we deal with these valuable metals.


----------



## niteliteone

Here's you a good one :shock: 
Solid gold electrical contact points :shock: 
Does this person know something I haven't found here :?: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solid-Gold-Contacts-Last-refining-step-needed-999-GOLD-16-GRAMS-Must-Sell-/360819250002?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item540280d352


----------



## butcher

Looks to me he knows how to sell scrap for much more than it is worth, selling silver contacts with a gold coat for the price of solid gold, I wonder how much he sells his gold plated costume jewelry for.

They can have some gold in them but there is no way they are solid gold.


----------



## goldenchild

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-sealed-...1AwB5rTqYnXbxZxq3RzpA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## etack

goldenchild said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-sealed-...1AwB5rTqYnXbxZxq3RzpA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




hope hes not shipping it by USPS. Thats a lot to ship without charging for the hazmat fee.

Eric


----------



## etack

butcher said:


> Looks to me he knows how to sell scrap for much more than it is worth, selling silver contacts with a gold coat for the price of solid gold, I wonder how much he sells his gold plated costume jewelry for.
> 
> They can have some gold in them but there is no way they are solid gold.




Step 1 is use out of focus pics so you aren't sure what you are buying.

Eric


----------



## FrugalRefiner

I wonder if she could teach us all how to metabolize our gold with sodium bisulfate? :roll: 

Dave


----------



## phxdale

She bumped the price down a little and only says there is 16 grams of 999 gold even though her scale reads 16.43 " to account for the little bit of other metals left in it"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solid-Gold-Contacts-Last-refining-step-needed-999-GOLD-16-GRAMS-Must-Sell-/360823929330?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5402c839f2#ht_110wt_888

But hey, free shipping now. Looks like gravel rocks to me.


----------



## macfixer01

phxdale said:


> She bumped the price down a little and only says there is 16 grams of 999 gold even though her scale reads 16.43 " to account for the little bit of other metals left in it"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solid-Gold-Contacts-Last-refining-step-needed-999-GOLD-16-GRAMS-Must-Sell-/360823929330?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5402c839f2#ht_110wt_888
> 
> But hey, free shipping now. Looks like gravel rocks to me.




Despite the blurry photos it looks like there is more than 1% just in extraneous crap. Pieces of green something (PCB or maybe corroded copper), as well as what looks like some copper relay contact arm scraps and also darker material of some sort?


----------



## solar_plasma

Looking at the prices they are bidding on e-scrap this morning again I can't stop wondering who (...forbidden words thinking...) is paying 150% of spot of the contained metals? And as far as I estimate most lots are going over 100%... :evil:

Maybe one should take one kg iron oxide and sand, blend it with 1 g goldpowder, call it concentrate an sell it - he will surely get more for it, than for the refined gold. *cynicism*


----------



## jimdoc

solar_plasma said:


> Looking at the prices they are bidding on e-scrap this morning again I can't stop wondering who (...forbidden words thinking...) is paying 150% of spot of the contained metals? And as far as I estimate most lots are going over 100%... :evil:
> 
> Maybe one should take one kg iron oxide and sand, blend it with 1 g goldpowder, call it concentrate an sell it - he will surely get more for it, than for the refined gold. *cynicism*




Sometimes the only way to win is to know when not to play the game.


----------



## Anonymous

Some folk seem to have an unreasoned hatred of what these guys do on eBay. 

I don't get this and please let me explain why.

The main reason is that it's a free market. People are free to list anything they like as long as it's not misleading. People are also free to pay what they like. Nobody has the right to tell someone scornfully that they have paid too much because they pay what they think it's worth based upon the information presented and their "experience."

Now if someone says "you will get xxx yeild" from this then that's a different ballgame completely but let's face it our politicians in our respective countries have been "eBay auctioning" to us for decades and the majority of us lap it up regardless of the factual basis of the information.

Let the fools who buy this stuff keep buying it. I'm more likely to get my nose bent out of shape because I have countrymen dying in pointless oil fueled wars designed to distract the population from the real issues at home than someone paying a few too many bucks for something on eBay. You're as likely to stop politicians leading you by the nose into another invasion as you are to stop people making a quick buck. But that's the beauty of the situation isn't it- financial loss has been "spun" so hard that it's placed above peoples' sons, fathers, brothers, daughters, sisters and mothers lives. Politicians are poison.

Happy New Year, that's my thought for the day.

Jon


----------



## butcher

I never did like seeing a shady used car sales men take advantage of a woman because she had no mechanical knowledge, you can polish a lemon and make it look good.

I see this several ways.

Some people do not know what they are buying , but think because others will pay that much it has to be worth that much, like a pack of wolves getting each other excited over a worthless bone.

Also some may figure they will buy this stuff and resale it later at a higher price, or buy it as some other investment.

But most of the time all of these poor fools are losing money they could invest elsewhere and better feed their family.

I see nothing wrong with making some profit, but to sell something for much more than you know it is worth, taking money from some poor man who may not know what he is buying or the value of it (taking his money that he will need to feed his child) and justifying it as simply making a profit then as far as I am concerned that is wrong, If I wanted to sell the lemon I would let the buyer know what it truly was worth, and sell it to him for a fair price, that way if he still wanted it the deal would be good for both of us.

Many people are taking advantage of other people not being educated in what they are buying, doing this willingly is dishonesty.

but if you told the person this gold is worth ten dollars and they wished to bid it up and pay you twenty dollars that would not be dishonest.

Many sellers on Ebay are dishonest (they may not be as dishonest as some are, but they are still being dishonest), they may give honest description of the product, and hope some stupid sucker comes along and thinks it is worth more than it is, will they care if this man spends his only bread money to pay twice what something is worth, will they tell him he is being cheated by the price? or will they just grin with their hand out to get that poor mans money.

Then there are those that will purposely cheat people, melting copper pins and letting them sit in a gold chloride solution plating gold to the outside, polishing them up to look like valuable bars of gold, yes they say they are honest, they give a good fair description of their product, is it their fault all of those suckers out there are not educated about melted gold pins?
what difference is that than the south African selling gold ore on the forum, his dirt may contain gold, is it his business to educate us on African gold ore? 

These are not as bad as the man polishing brass and selling it as gold but yet I still do not see it as right.

I agree with fair market and getting a fair price, but I also believe Honesty is being fair with people, doing to them as you would have them do to you,

Would you want that buyer of your scrap on ebay to sell your wife his lemon?


----------



## its-all-a-lie

For those of you who are looking to strike it rich, here you go! http://www.ebay.com/itm/17-CARD-FOR-GOLD-SCRAP-ONLY-/131094876704?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e85dd1220


----------



## cmiller92

Im sure at that price the foil of gold extends through out the entire card....lol :lol:


----------



## bmgold2

solar_plasma said:


> Maybe one should take one kg iron oxide and sand, blend it with 1 g goldpowder, call it concentrate an sell it - he will surely get more for it, than for the refined gold. *cynicism*



Might just be a good idea. 1 gram sounds pretty expensive. How about this idea? Note: This is NOT a real ad but it could be. Use it if you want. Cheap enough to be affordable and a known minimum amount of gold. I'll bet it would sell and without deceptive advertising.


----------



## solar_plasma

yeah, they could spread it in their garden and feel like 49'ers :lol: 

you could write, that one of a hundred portions contain 5g, - I guess then all portions would sell as "5g"


----------



## bmgold2

solar_plasma said:


> yeah, they could spread it in their garden and feel like 49'ers :lol:
> 
> you could write, that one of a hundred portions contain 5g, - I guess then all portions would sell as "5g"



I don't understand what you are saying. My thought with the fake ad was to honestly state how much gold they are getting. Not trying to trick the buyer. You would still be making around twice the actual worth of the gold and the buyer would get the fun of "finding" it. I suppose you could state something like 1 in every hundred bags contain double the gold or something to increase interest but why bother. I guess I'd never make it as an Ebay seller. I always liked the buy-it-now sales better than the bidding wars but an auction listing might bring much more profit. You can probably rip someone off once but if you gave a fair deal you might get repeat customers.

This was just a thought anyway. I don't actually plan to do it but I still think it would sell even if it isn't actual placer gold but still real gold. Just sounded like a way to get more money for your gold than selling it slightly under spot. It would take a little more time to make up the dust, flakes, and pickers and then a little more time to gather up some sand and rocks to mix with it but not that much considering you would be making close to $10 profit (counting Ebay and PayPal's fees) from each sale. Of course some people consider their time more valuable than others. It wouldn't be a get rich quick scheme but could add up if it sold.


----------



## solar_plasma

uhmmm...I was only joking all the time and I understood your flyer as a joke, too. Though there would be nothing wrong in selling "concentrate" with a defined amount of gold plus a bonus in every 7th egg, I leave it to others to strip off the money from people. So, everything is good, not meant anything dishonest and no offense taken. :lol: 8)

This idea was only a sarcasm according some ebayers.


----------



## man114

Registered to this forum because of this thread. This had my stepson and I laughing to tears. Was fixing TVs today and said I better grab the ribbon cables for scrap metal recovery as a joke. Hard drive platters for platinum recovery? You could do many times better looking for material locally!

Only thing I disagree with is the gold drops. These make great paperweights! Pay under the 1 percent gold they have, choose the most gold colored ones. Great to put on your desk! 

Wish I had found this forum sooner used to see all sorts of these.


----------



## silversaddle1

"Many people are taking advantage of other people not being educated in what they are buying, doing this willingly is dishonesty."

Disagree. Every good education cost money. You can tell someone something 100 times, but until they do it themselves and loose money will they understand.


----------



## goldsilverpro

silversaddle1 said:


> "Many people are taking advantage of other people not being educated in what they are buying, doing this willingly is dishonesty."
> 
> Disagree. Every good education cost money. You can tell someone something 100 times, but until they do it themselves and loose money will they understand.


I agree with silversaddle1. It is up to the buyer to become educated before he buys. If he doesn't, that's just tough. As long as the seller doesn't misrepresent the material, and intentionally calls it something that it isn't, all is fair in my eyes. It's not up to the seller to educate the buyer.


----------



## bmgold2

I just had to look up scrap gold drops on Ebay since I once made one of those and sent it to a mail-order gold buyer along with a note of what it was in their pre-paid envelope. They sent it back to me saying they don't buy that sort of gold. Now I see that I could have sold it on E-bay.

I did find one real good listing for a gold drop.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Drop-BAR-Scrap-Pins-Recovery-Cpu-Beware-Dont-Be-a-SUCKER-/171232144421

I wonder if it was someone from this forum? NOT ME by the way so I'm not self-promoting this.

The description was real hard to read (at least on my computer) so I copied it to paste on this thread in case anyone wants to buy it. I don't see how you could go wrong with this one.

This listing is for 2.2 grams of second precipitation from an Aqua Regia drop.Resulting in this Glob of what appears to be mostly Copper,with some visible Gold.What I am trying to do here is bring your attention to the Obvious Scam of Gold Drop Bar Pin Auctions!They are a SCAM and I am trying to Help you by saying without testing this,I am CERTAIN there is more gold in this sample than there is in a bunch of those Bars that Scam Artist's  are trying to Sucker You With! Yes,If you bid on ANY of those Gold Drops you are getting Scammed! Those Pretty Bars that you are Bidding On are Scams!They are at Best Gold Plated!You wont recover anything.I promise you! Those people from Foreign Countries Especially are Knowingly GUILTY.I am also sure that they will try to get this listing pulled.Think about it ? why would you go through the trouble of melting Good Pins into a glob or Mold and then have to go through Quartating (Parting) the gold back out? You wouldn"t! you would merely Run the pins as they are.Right. Of course I am right."  Go ahead and ask them why they wont sell just the pins? You will be lucky to get an Honest Answer.(Or an answer at all)I really am not interested in selling this blob,because it likely is not worth alot.I am trying to keep you from spending your Hard Earned Money on CRAP!And Believe me It is also likely that some will bid on this ,Just to give me negative Feedback.Why? because they are selling them themselves,or they have been Burned and are still angry about the whole Experience!And to further my assertion,I will let you return this,No Questions Asked.(Lets see them make this offer)!All I ask is that you return the glob in its original shape and weight.Please dont be a sucker.remember ; All that Glitters is not Gold!

Less than a day left of this auction so HURRY UP if your interested.


----------



## sharkhook

Based on some of his other items that I am more knowledgeable in, this guy does not seem to be starting his wares at unreasonable prices. He seems to be using a good description of those other items as well. Only problem is the items are not what he states, but have been used in a way they were not meant for. Still the pricing is not bad, it is even good for someone that knows what they really are.


----------



## Clneal2003

Check out this gold! ~ $15,000/oz!


----------



## macfixer01

I don't think the cartridge even has any real gold on it, it's just gold colored coating of some sort on plastic I believe? I saw one of these on the Pawn Stars tv show awhile back. The big draw is for collectors since very few of these gold cartridges were made, and were specifically for use at Nintendo's world championship competition. Seems to me the value I heard then was around $20,000 or so, but 71 bidders have actually bid this one up past $100,000? Hard to imagine!


----------



## Palladium

Here's a lesson about gold filled. Just because it's marked a karat purity doesn't mean it's really that. Hallmarks are lies !!!!!! Their is a big market for counterfeit items. Remember all the fake silver dollars they use to have on ebay for like 25 cents apiece but looked silver that ebay made them stop selling. 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKcoBqoWfs0[/youtube]


same thing with gold filled. I've had several customers buy brand new lots of these supposed gold filled Navy pins. Then when i run the lots the numbers don't match up. I mean it's all new without wear so the numbers should be right, right! They are off by about 25%. In India and china they don't have the laws like we do here so they make under karated gold items and sell them overseas to unsuspecting buyers. It's a big scam that makes them millions just on the stealing of the gold alone. If you search the internet their are companies in china that actually advertise what the hell they are doing believe it or not and i can actually place orders to have them made that way. These items will eventually make their way into the market place and affect the supply for years to come. I haven't seen any on ebay yet and these lots found their way to me thru the private market place, but if the law of averages hold true they will start showing up on ebay so beware!


----------



## chemist_2175

Hello,

I am new to the forum and am learning as much as I can about the trade. I have been reading Hoke and also doing auxiliary research using Google. I want to get my hands on something for the educational value and gain some experience and was wondering if these made any sense: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-100-...g=20140107083349&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=151221417643.

I thought I read somewhere that these processors will yield 1.5 grams per 20 processors, if done correctly of course. I think I am wrong because most everything on Ebay is sold for far more than it is worth but I thought I would ask. I know I am supposed to read read read but I haven't come across an answer to this yet. Please don't wig out and ban me for asking a question when the answer was somewhere else in the depths of this forum please. If anything please direct me to that discussion.

Thank you.


----------



## jimdoc

1.5 grams per 20 processors is way off.
They are worth about 25¢ each.
Study the forum for a while, that would be your best investment.

Jim


----------



## nickvc

Palladium while I'm not saying some deception may well be going on as I have stated before gold filled items even new will rarely be plum due to the manufacting process, the karat sided part will be the only one to be polished as it's usually facing outwards or on view if you prefer while the base metal side will be hidden and so need no fine finishing, if the polisher has a heavy hand you can soon remove a fair amount of the gold leaving an even bigger percentage of base metals. While I'm sure there are those who do take advantage and do under karat the gold deliberately surely it's up to the volume buyers to check the actual karat and percentage of gold before buying and even more so before selling to the public.


----------



## chemist_2175

Great, I will certainly do that. But it seems that someone that directed me to this forum provided me with that notion. I will have to dig it up when I get the chance. I am aware that there is a lot of misinformation. This same person also suggested that you could get 3 to 3.5 grams from 20 486 processors. http://www.ebay.com/itm/17123000727...rkparms=gh1g=I171230007270.N7.S2.M84.R28.TR33 Are these the processors to which this guy was referring? Before you tell me not to do it or why I shouldn't buy them, just know that I am not going to buy them or bid on them, I just want to learn what the different processors look like. This is only a hobby and nothing more. I like chemistry and to be able to do it with something to show for it would be really cool IMO.

Thank you.


----------



## jimdoc

The price list at http://thriftybits.com/ has some pictures and the price he pays to give you some help in identifying and values.

Jim


----------



## jimdoc

Another good link;

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=15104#p152722


----------



## macfixer01

This one can't be for real! Supposedly two 14k gold chains totaling 210 Grams for $800 buy-it-now? Why would they sell them for half what they believed they were worth? Their statement that they were told by a jeweler the chains should yield 70 grams of pure gold worth about $1600 makes no sense anyway. If they were really 14k it should yield around 122.5 Grams and be worth nearly $5000? (Come to think of it the 70 Grams for $1600 really doesn't compute either?) Now I see why nobody snapped it up even though they have 100% feedback. Just for kicks I looked at their feedback. Almost all of it is from buying, not selling. The places they've bought from are suspect also, Chinese jewelry dealers, and other dealers selling several varieties of gold-filled chains.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/210-Grams-14kt-Scrap-Gold-/181319870272


----------



## macfixer01

This was just an interesting item I thought someone else might have commented on by now, and I didn't want to start a whole new thread. They were asking $1498.98 for these two connectors totaling over 14 pounds. It says the buyer accepted a best offer, so I wonder what they sold for? These connectors are massive, I have to think this is what those power couplings on the Millenium Falcon must have looked like? There's a good bit of surface area but could they really be plated with over an ounce of gold?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151234617311


----------



## goldsilverpro

macfixer01 said:


> This was just an interesting item I thought someone else might have commented on by now, and I didn't want to start a whole new thread. They were asking $1498.98 for these two connectors totaling over 14 pounds. It says the buyer accepted a best offer, so I wonder what they sold for? These connectors are massive, I have to think this is what those power couplings on the Millenium Falcon must have looked like? There's a good bit of surface area but could they really be plated with over an ounce of gold?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151234617311


Very interesting item. Hard to see exactly what's inside and I can't visualize its purpose. The tubing is probably copper. The outside surface area is about 185in2. At 30 micro", the outside gold on 1 piece is worth about $75, at a $1326 market. Doubling this (which is iffy) for the inside area would be $150. Doubling again for 2 pieces is $300. It might only be 7 micro" thick, however, or it might be 100 micro". Maybe it's some sort of super-duper military experiment and it's super thick (I doubt it). Who knows? If the gold is there simply for corrosion protection of the nickel and copper, it will probably be thin. If it's a wear surface or if it will experience heat, it will be thicker. I would guess the 2 pieces are worth $75 in gold and $37 in copper (assuming you don't dissolve the copper). That might be on the high side. Sure is pretty, though.


----------



## Captobvious

I'm just gonna take this box of garbage wire and misc other garbage electronic looking parts, slap gold recovery on the ad and charge $80, where could this plan go wrong!??!?!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Computer-scrap-parts-Gold-Silver-Recovery-Chips-Electronic-Boards-Ram-CPU-wire-/271393280767?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item3f304cd2ff


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Captobvious said:


> where could this plan go wrong!??!?!


Well, it could cost you whatever you pay to ship it when the buyer demands a refund.
Or, it could cost you your 100% positive feedback rating if the buyer feels cheated.
Or, it could damage your credibilty with your loyal buyers if they feel you're trying to pull something.
Or...

Dave


----------



## resabed01

Captobvious said:


> I'm just gonna take this box of garbage wire and misc other garbage electronic looking parts, slap gold recovery on the ad and charge $80, where could this plan go wrong!??!?!



That looks like sweepings from my workshop floor :roll:


----------



## cmiller92

Haha, I see one stick or RAM, but no CPU. :twisted:


----------



## knujiv1

goldsilverpro said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was just an interesting item I thought someone else might have commented on by now, and I didn't want to start a whole new thread. They were asking $1498.98 for these two connectors totaling over 14 pounds. It says the buyer accepted a best offer, so I wonder what they sold for? These connectors are massive, I have to think this is what those power couplings on the Millenium Falcon must have looked like? There's a good bit of surface area but could they really be plated with over an ounce of gold?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151234617311
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting item. Hard to see exactly what's inside and I can't visualize its purpose. The tubing is probably copper. The outside surface area is about 185in2. At 30 micro", the outside gold on 1 piece is worth about $75, at a $1326 market. Doubling this (which is iffy) for the inside area would be $150. Doubling again for 2 pieces is $300. It might only be 7 micro" thick, however, or it might be 100 micro". Maybe it's some sort of super-duper military experiment and it's super thick (I doubt it). Who knows? If the gold is there simply for corrosion protection of the nickel and copper, it will probably be thin. If it's a wear surface or if it will experience heat, it will be thicker. I would guess the 2 pieces are worth $75 in gold and $37 in copper (assuming you don't dissolve the copper). That might be on the high side. Sure is pretty, though.
Click to expand...


Here's a hint to find the selling price of an item bought by Best Offer. If you do an item search, sorted by highest price first, using a phrase that will catch the item you are curious about along with a range of others - the item will show up at the price level it sold at - it won't show exact price, but you will know the level it sold at (ie higher than item below/less than item above). You can also use the seller search function to find the same, although the price range will likely be larger unless seller has a lot of completed listings in the past 15 days (the time period this function is available for).

Anyway, by using the seller search function, this item sold for more than $498.98 and less than $798.98.


----------



## macfixer01

knujiv1 said:


> Here's a hint to find the selling price of an item bought by Best Offer. If you do an item search, sorted by highest price first, using a phrase that will catch the item you are curious about along with a range of others - the item will show up at the price level it sold at - it won't show exact price, but you will know the level it sold at (ie higher than item below/less than item above). You can also use the seller search function to find the same, although the price range will likely be larger unless seller has a lot of completed listings in the past 15 days (the time period this function is available for).
> 
> Anyway, by using the seller search function, this item sold for more than $498.98 and less than $798.98.




A very useful tip, thank you!


----------



## cmiller92

They look pretty and shiny, just don't know if they are $699.99 pretty. 8) 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-SCRAP-...732?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e911ce9c


----------



## Palladium

This ain't his first rodeo either. http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=el-chacharas&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=111284440732&sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

With the price of gold going up you can expect them to come out the woodwork again.


----------



## satosan

macfixer01 said:


> This was just an interesting item I thought someone else might have commented on by now, and I didn't want to start a whole new thread. They were asking $1498.98 for these two connectors totaling over 14 pounds. It says the buyer accepted a best offer, so I wonder what they sold for? These connectors are massive, I have to think this is what those power couplings on the Millenium Falcon must have looked like? There's a good bit of surface area but could they really be plated with over an ounce of gold?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151234617311




This item sold for $750.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&item=151234617311&si=SJrllFdAL38eMZ6okhgujP0gsD4%3D&print=all&category=162134


----------



## cmiller92

Just......Wow http://www.ebay.com/itm/10LBS-RAM-F...580?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51ba1287dc


----------



## cmiller92

This guy has to be joking.......Here is more of his.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-pounds-of...370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51ba113332

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10LBS-RAM-F...539?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51ba117643


----------



## necromancer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/47-8-Grams-...d=100010&prg=9141&rk=2&rkt=24&sd=331147011833

this is scarry, nuts off things like wifi cards.......

47.8 grams = $0.04 cents in gold (maybe)


----------



## Palladium

Wow! Same seller! http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-lbs-Of-Gold-Plated-CPU-Processor-Pins-for-Scrap-Gold-Recovery-Only-CPU-Pins-/251428394324?nma=true&si=%252F0%252F5eabr65Uw%252BtVGKyarkESImtc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## necromancer

This listing was ended by the seller because there was an error in the listing..................



guess he listed to low ha ha ha


----------



## galenrog

Listing? What listing?


----------



## necromancer

C. M. HOKE “REFINING PRECIOUS METAL” PAY DIRT GOLD REFINING GOLD RECOVERY

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/C-M-HOKE-REF...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8b7978f0&_uhb=1

i wonder whos copy this was originally ??


(yes i was wearing my glasses this time)


----------



## necromancer

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/4-PIECE-Auto...tive_Tools&hash=item2336fbb285&vxp=mtr&_uhb=1



look at the shipping fee.............


----------



## cmiller92

That is crazy, I could probably ship myself for less...


----------



## necromancer

$2.99 at Canadian tire + $0.39 tax & no shipping LOL


----------



## goldsilverpro

necromancer said:


> C. M. HOKE “REFINING PRECIOUS METAL” PAY DIRT GOLD REFINING GOLD RECOVERY
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/C-M-HOKE-REF...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8b7978f0&_uhb=1
> 
> i wonder whos copy this was originally ??
> 
> 
> (yes i was wearing my glasses this time)



It's a CD. Not a book. Read further.


----------



## necromancer

necromancer said:


> i wonder whos copy this was originally ??





goldsilverpro said:


> It's a CD. Not a book. Read further.



i didn't say it was a book.


----------



## niteliteone

The same guy also has several "New" copies of the book available on ebay for a pretty price.


----------



## necromancer

niteliteone said:


> The same guy also has several "New" copies of the book available on ebay for a pretty price.



then maybe he scanned it himself, with the shipping for the copy he is making a good profit.


----------



## niteliteone

necromancer said:


> niteliteone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same guy also has several "New" copies of the book available on ebay for a pretty price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then maybe he scanned it himself, with the shipping for the copy he is making a good profit.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not.
The copy he is selling is the original downloadable copy from here before anyone did any repairs. :shock: 
He is also selling it through ebay Canada and not ebay US :shock: 
Guess he has a few legal issues offering it in the US, as paypal quickly reversed the charges once I brought the bad copy to their attention.


----------



## justinhcase

I am having a good old laugh right now.
I and Ebay think the add was misleading and clearly said that it included a copy of Ms Hoke's book in PDF.
Not that it was solely a copy on PDF.
Clear case of counterfeiting.still got a full refund and the fun of giving a dishonest trader a pain in the but.


----------



## niteliteone

That looks just like the one I sent back :lol:


----------



## necromancer

but yet he is still selling them.......

so.... who is going to send this complaint to ebay ?


----------



## GotTheBug

So now I guess we'll all have another use for copper....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLLECTABLE-Dont-Tread-On-Me-Round-1-oz-999-Copper-Coin-Bullion-/281295442852?


----------



## goldenchild

GotTheBug said:


> So now I guess we'll all have another use for copper....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLLECTABLE-Dont-Tread-On-Me-Round-1-oz-999-Copper-Coin-Bullion-/281295442852?



That's actually a cool coin. I very much support it's message.


----------



## GotTheBug

Same here, VERY much agree with the message.


----------



## DuckTheQucker

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231192080426
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231189846471


----------



## cmiller92

This listing shows 10 LBS of fingers, I think the funny part is at least half of each part is green board, not very clean at all. I think a propper processing would turn this 10LB lot into two 5LB lots, one of fingers and one of greenboard...haha. :lol: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-IBS-SCRA...458?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e10debba


----------



## necromancer

they are larger fingers then say PCI fingers & clean (no smd) yes lots of green board though


----------



## cmiller92

Yes you are right about the cleanness, I should have put the word cut after it.


----------



## Smack

Saw this item description on a different auction site I frequent, thought it was funny and wanted to share. 

(535 Load Box. Powers on, unable to fully test due to ignorance. Includes power cord. See pictures.)


----------



## necromancer

LOL, thats my ad (just joking)


----------



## cmiller92

This is funny, at least I thought it was...14K....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unknown-14k...US_Motherboard_Components&hash=item2c80333b40


----------



## joubjonn

Wow. That's hilarious. Someone will probably think they got a good deal. Hilarious. 

I wish eBay let us make comments.


----------



## necromancer

WOW,


----------



## necromancer

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/310921280175

here is another good one


----------



## cmiller92

Or this one, and if it is someone on this forum, I would be suprised if you got that price.(the buy it now)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solid-PURE-...964?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417f116e14


----------



## necromancer

never know who it is, ring gives it away though. & thats one dirty work station.

and you never know what people pay on ebay, crazy spenders out there.


----------



## macfixer01

necromancer said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/310921280175
> 
> here is another good one




Be sure and check out them pitchers!


----------



## joubjonn

gave me a headache just thinking of pulling all those apart for a few 10th of a gram


----------



## necromancer

now this is nothing to joke about !!

i want 2 of these


----------



## Aristo

Free shipping. :shock: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/A-Pound-of-Palladium-Silver-Unprocessed-Chips-/350978583008?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b7f429e0


----------



## necromancer

i offered $6.00 for the pound :lol:


----------



## macfixer01

I hope this goof isn't a member here?

1.) It's obviously not 24K just looking at it.
2.) I have some issues with his testing methods and conclusions.
3.) He only has 4 feedbacks as a seller, and none of them are for selling gold.
4.) If I wanted to pay a 20% premium over spot I'd be buying certified bullion and not some Ebay mystery blob!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161284953714

macfixer01


----------



## man114

The gold blobs are everywhere! Loads of them in bar shapes coming from Israel, and I'm pretty sure all the ones out of Israel are affiliated, all the auctions look and read mostly the same. For the newbies, if you want to really know what is in these things read below. Here is an example. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-grams-Gold-Recovery-Gold-Bar-Melted-Drop-Scrap-Plated-Computer-Pins-CPU-Mixe-/281299708537?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417ec4ea79

I know these are bad for refining but was trying to get some nicely colored ones in specific sizes to make an art piece and didn't feel like gathering the material and making them myself because it seemed so wasteful to melt a bunch of pins into a blob, plus I was curious to see what exactly they were like in person. I contacted one of these sellers (forget which one, but I could look it up). He told me that are from old military communications stuff supposedly, which I didn't really care (well I do, if left whole you probably could get a good yield out of it, I think they're only selling it as blobs because it looks attractive).

He was pretty nice to talk to and sent some on the cheap plus a freebie. My buddy wanted to try refining it so I let him, I personally didn't have the patience or desire. The yield was fairly low, the price they're selling them for is nearly exactly at the spot gold price plus a slight premium for the yield based on our estimate, which depends on if the yield is consistent from one bar to the next as well. It takes a boatload of effort to do too, and wastes a lot of materials. Most of the rest of the blob was copper. Yield was close to 4 grains from a 35g block. I figured its a good lesson for the newbies. If the seller is honest and really melting stuff with a decent yield, you might get something like a couple of grams out of 500 grams of the stuff, but would never do a profit trying to extract it, unless the price of gold skyrocketed. 

For the most part, the thing is mostly copper, unless you want to speculate on copper prices and store it in a gold coloured bar form. :mrgreen:


----------



## abaddown

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111349639456?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


So what are these things really worth? Aren't they mostly brass and plastic on the inside?


----------



## patnor1011

Whoever bought them will never get his money back.


----------



## necromancer

patnor1011 said:


> Whoever bought them will never get his money back.




14 day return, buyer pays return shipping


----------



## glondor

Full value with 100% recovery would be less than $700 dollars Canadian. A bit more if copper can be recovered. OUCH.


----------



## joubjonn

Maybe a gram a pound. It was re-listed for $2600! Up $800!!!


----------



## necromancer

fleabay has been good, i have been selling one pound lots of (unknown gold content) for $20 to $36 a pound

i never tested the gold content & the manufacture does not give out that info (i emailed them directly)

i have a total of 260 pounds that i paid $0.73 per pound for, next i am going to try putting up 2 PP CPU

i picked up this lot for $20.00 last week




it was a good score, good thing was i was going to make an offer but asked the guy what he wanted for them :shock: 20 bucks :shock:


----------



## abaddown

glondor said:


> Full value with 100% recovery would be less than $700 dollars Canadian. A bit more if copper can be recovered. OUCH.


 :shock: Ouch indeed.


----------



## ewaste4life

That was my auction they sold for 2500.00 plus shipping. We have sold over 200 lbs in the 75 dollar per lb range in the last few months.


----------



## glorycloud

I wonder why these haven't been snapped up yet? 8) 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrap-Gold-Fingers-/201086613834?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed1b2394a


----------



## necromancer

Sulfamic acid powder anyone
shipping seems reasonable enough.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Sulfamic-aci...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c5958530&_uhb=1


----------



## macfixer01

Absolutely frickin' ridiculous!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221454557617


----------



## eastky

macfixer01 said:


> Absolutely frickin' ridiculous!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221454557617



Just goes to show you. Another mans trash is another mans treasure. Those Intel 4002 4003 4004 chips bring big money.


----------



## goldenchild

macfixer01 said:


> Absolutely frickin' ridiculous!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221454557617



Started out at 99 cents.


----------



## Smack

Yes, there is one nice example of the C4004 in that lot with the possibilities of more but lower grade.


----------



## macfixer01

You must be correct, the only thing that makes sense is if they were bought as collectibles. Still their condition is terrible though, and only maybe a third of them are even Intel chips. I guess I should have looked closer, I was just assuming they were ram chips based on general appearance and the small packages. A lot of sellers try to call all chips processors anyway, whether out of ignorance or just pumping up interest.


----------



## goldsilverpro

About $200 worth of gold for the 150 parts. The guy that sold these on eBay said:


> That was also back when they didn't really know what they were doing and how much gold they were supposed to use.


A common belief that is total BS. They knew exactly what they were doing and how much gold was required. There was about 45-60 micro" of gold used on those parts. These same packages are still made and the gold thicknesses are essentially the same. On one spec sheet I found from a present day manufacturer, they use a minimum of 52 micro".


----------



## macfixer01

goldsilverpro said:


> About $200 worth of gold for the 150 parts. The guy that sold these on eBay said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was also back when they didn't really know what they were doing and how much gold they were supposed to use.
> 
> 
> 
> A common belief that is total BS. They knew exactly what they were doing and how much gold was required. There was about 45-60 micro" of gold used on those parts. These same packages are still made and the gold thicknesses are essentially the same. On one spec sheet I found from a present day manufacturer, they use a minimum of 52 micro".
Click to expand...



I give the seller credit for his imagination anyway and his obvious ability to reel in the suckers. He also claimed that they allowed workers to smoke in the factories back then, and inferred that they were smoking pot so didn't know what they were doing and they used too much gold! Obviously this guy has no concept of what a clean room environment for semiconductor manufacturing looks like?


----------



## Aristo

The prices for the 4004 are rising and are worth a lot of money to the particular buyers. 
I have some Intel 4004 , 4003 and 4001 and I have been offered an arm and a leg for them even though legs are bent. There are some 4009 and of course the 8080 that are similarly high priced. 
I suppose I should put them in a safety deposit box.


----------



## glorycloud

This is the largest collection of very rare chips that I have seen. If the condition is decent
they may bring in excess of twice what the buyer paid to collectors. There were multiple
C4004's and many other very rare chips. 

Wake up people!!! I make more selling chips to collectors than I could EVER hope to by
what I could get from refining them for their gold content. But then again I don't mind
selling them in small lots as I am saving part of the computing heritage that is being processed
and refined now.

I enjoy doing some refining and I greatly appreciated learning about how to do it but I have found
that for me at this point in life, selling the e-scrap and saving the rarer chips from an acid bath
is what floats my boat.


----------



## eastky

When I first looked at the auction. I looked to see what style of chips they were.

Yes they do look rough. Whoever bought those will clean them up best as they can. Hold on to them for 4 or 5 years and make double their money back.

The price paid doesn't surprise me. In 5 years people will pay big money for those chips even if the don't clean up very well.

Aristo if I had those chips they would be in a safe deposit box or a big safe that only I had access to.

Like glorycloud said check your chips and other gold plated components sell the best and refine the rest.
Just by that auction everyone can see that condition doesn't matter sometimes.


----------



## philddreamer

Glorycluod wrote:


> There were multiple C4004's and many other very rare chips.


When I first saw the pic's, those were the first I looked for... I counted about 7!

I look for rare ones, too! I just received 7 of these Nortel Networks CPU's; I've never seen them before and they will make a great addition to my collection!


----------



## macfixer01

Those Nortel modules look pretty sweet, you got a nice find there!


----------



## g_axelsson

philddreamer said:


> I look for rare ones, too! I just received 7 of these Nortel Networks CPU's; I've never seen them before and they will make a great addition to my collection!


Just to be a bit specific... those are not CPU:s, it is some kind of microwave circuit, probably a filter or an amplifier module. The dead giveaway is the wave guide that is passing through the module and that the size of the wave guide isn't changing (no change in frequency).

Nice module though.

Göran


----------



## philddreamer

Thanks for the correction! 8) 

The person I bought them from referred to them as, "...CPUs were taken out of Nortel Networks fiber optic equipment", and "telecom processors", so I just called them cpu's. And yes, they are beautifull indeed!

Thank you gentlmen!

Phil


----------



## glorycloud

Regardless, they are eye candy for sure Phil!!


----------



## necromancer

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Gold-flake-p...LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1e8d48cdcd&_uhb=1

here we go, gold foils & solder mask for sale


----------



## solar_plasma

Very nice offer! I wished you were in the EU!


----------



## lanfear

Looks like they are floating in water in the first picture. So they are probably still wet in the last picture.


----------



## bgp_scrap

Been laughing along ebay, buying a few things for a few bucks, came across a genuine 94ct sapphire I tested with my gem tester, and an actual gold filled chain weighing it at,1.1ozt. Nitric reacted slow once it got through it took over night to eat the basr metals.. Yeilded out 3.2g at the end, roughly 1/10 as suggested by specs. Some ebayers ate honest sellers.


----------



## Claudie

necromancer said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Gold-flake-p...LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1e8d48cdcd&_uhb=1
> 
> here we go, gold foils & solder mask for sale




Looks like it sold

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Gold-flake-particles-from-gold-finger-scrap-A-P-gold-recovery-24-grams-/131225752474?


----------



## mls26cwru

Nice! I had done that looked just like this... Nice and golden looking too... tested to 98% COPPER! Would have fooled most people into thinking it really was good


----------



## patnor1011

8 pounds of flash plated boards for over 1300$ :shock: 
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/8LB-Gold-Plated-chips-Gold-chips-Gold-Recovery-high-high-yield-/361032149613?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item540f316a6d


----------



## Claudie

Even high yield Gold plated fingers only sell for $80 - $100 per pound. :shock:


----------



## macfixer01

Somebody made a killing on this auction. Unfortunately it wasn't the buyer. Ouch!

For the full pictures, click the "See original listing" link next to the auction title on the eBay page.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371134377969


----------



## maynman1751

macfixer01 said:


> Somebody made a killing on this auction. Unfortunately it wasn't the buyer. Ouch!
> 
> For the full pictures, click the "See original listing" link next to the auction title on the eBay page.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/371134377969



You got that right! Hard way to learn.


----------



## patnor1011

Sadly that is human nature. Only few people look for ingredients, most look and buy from the look of packaging or wrapper. Even McDonalds look better on picture than what you get on table.


----------



## resabed01

_"HEAT SINKS REMOVED READY FOR PROCESSING"_


LOL.... and so was most of the gold!!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151423588510&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1120


----------



## patnor1011

resabed01 said:


> _"HEAT SINKS REMOVED READY FOR PROCESSING"_
> 
> 
> LOL.... and so was most of the gold!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151423588510&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1120



:lol: hope he did not throw that away. He would be better off to throw away what he is selling and process what he removed


----------



## justinhcase

Now that is what I call a precious metal,wish I could justify adding it to my collection.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181435907152?
Just picked up a nice retro Geiger counter in a military lot and wanted a good test source to test it,but that is a little bit pricy.. :lol: 
If any one has any knowledge on Russian detection apparatus or a good test source with in Europe please drop me a line.
Just


----------



## jason_recliner

I don't know whether this will help, but I believe smoke detectors contain about 1 microCurie of Americum 241.


----------



## justinhcase

jason_recliner said:


> I don't know whether this will help, but I believe smoke detectors contain about 1 microCurie of Americum 241.


Yes I have been keeping my eye out but only units made before the 90's seem to have used that method of smoke detection.
The new one's use light instead.Also when you start asking if any one has any people start to think you are an other David Hahn.
i do like his work on liquid salt reactor's


----------



## g_axelsson

As a test source, look for radioactive minerals. (I have several in my collection)

Though, you should be able to detect background radiation with it without any sources around.
Check shale or granite rocks, they usually have higher radioactivity than the background level.

Warning! Do NOT get the bright idea to open a smoke detector, the americium is not a suitable source and extreme intense alpha emitter in a small spot. It can hurt you bad and you only notice when it is too late. The GM tube isn't sensitive for the alpha radiation so you can only measure a tiny radiation from the decay products, making it seem like there isn't a lot of radiation coming from the americium.

Göran


----------



## justinhcase

g_axelsson said:


> As a test source, look for radioactive minerals. (I have several in my collection)
> 
> Though, you should be able to detect background radiation with it without any sources around.
> Check shale or granite rocks, they usually have higher radioactivity than the background level.
> 
> Warning! Do NOT get the bright idea to open a smoke detector, the americium is not a suitable source and extreme intense alpha emitter in a small spot. It can hurt you bad and you only notice when it is too late. The GM tube isn't sensitive for the alpha radiation so you can only measure a tiny radiation from the decay products, making it seem like there isn't a lot of radiation coming from the americium.
> 
> Göran


I do get one or two clicks every 3-4sec's on the 0.5 mR/h ..but thought back ground radiation should have been stronger than that.
So wanted to get a known source to see how far out it was as like most thing's it probably need to be calibrated if it work's at all.
Luckily it came with all the original manuals and test log's so all I have to do is find a Slavic visitor to Devon with a back ground in Nuclear Physics and I am away :lol: 
A smoke detector component should have a known emission rate, so I thought as long as I do not cause it to fracture it into particulate it would give a known reading.
But I would most heartily agree do not brake up or agitate any thing with a strong radiological component,or asbestos, or any thing else that may have a detrimental influence on health if turned to powder and inhaled.
Also as to the particle The probe has an outer sheath of aluminum and this springs away to reveal a very thin sheet of a flexible plastic and the detection tube visible inside.Is that not the particle screen to shield the probe so you can detect the alpha particles better??.
Yet more to read up on in the short time I have left,so meany interesting subjects only the one life time to study in.


----------



## g_axelsson

A smoke detector have a short lived alpha emitter that is decaying so the strength is depending on age. Your detector can't detect the alpha particles emitted.
The decay products are emitting in beta and gamma and the amount of them is increasing as the americium decays, this is what your detector can see.

So a source that gives low reading on a Geiger counter can have a high activity in alpha while an older source can be lower in alpha but still give a higher reading on a Geiger counter.

Göran


----------



## Erceg

You can try fertilizer factory or thermal power plants dump sites. It depends on what kind of ore and coal they use. Firs ones waste is phosphogypsum and second one is coal dust and slag (go figure  ) which should be low to moderate radioactive so be careful.


----------



## justinhcase

I ended up getting a sample of Americium Am-241 and a quantity of watch hands that where labeled "For Steam Punk".
The Americium is meant to be 0.9 micro Curies which tickled the Geiger counter a little,the real surprise was the watch hands.
They where giving of 4-5 mR/h which was five to six time's the radiant amount of the Americium.They will be staying in the bag they came in and I did let the vendor know not to sell any radium contains items as art supply's again.
But it is a nice piece of kit and came with a load of useful odds and end's.It may be a bit heavy to take on a walk up Dartmoor but I can now screen for an other variable in my minerals.


----------



## philddreamer

:roll: :roll: :roll: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-8-Cyrix-Ceramic-Computer-CPU-for-scrap-gold-recovery/321559036376?_trksid=p272.c100223.m3203&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140502130126%26meid%3Db1a738a1a53341a7814fd881a805d3a7%26pid%3D100223%26prg%3D20140502130126%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D30%26sd%3D251689543205 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## jason_recliner

philddreamer said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-8-Cyrix-Ceramic-Computer-CPU-for-scrap-gold-recovery/321559036376?_trksid=p272.c100223.m3203&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140502130126%26meid%3Db1a738a1a53341a7814fd881a805d3a7%26pid%3D100223%26prg%3D20140502130126%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D30%26sd%3D251689543205 :roll: :roll: :roll:


I nearly fell off my fitball, laughing.


----------



## justinhcase

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Furnace-Kiln-Crucible-Mould-Tongs-Melt-Tong-17-/290530513730?

Seem's a bit O.T.T. on the price I would say.


----------



## justinhcase

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/scrap-9ct-gold-ring-silver-gold-cap-ceramic-cpu-IC-chip-gold-finger-plated-pins-/271670864425?
Seemed a bit much to clean up a mess some one else made :roll:


----------



## necromancer

can't believe people are still buying these .......

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/41g-Solid-Scrap-Gold-CPU-Pins-Gold-Silver-Recovery-Bar-Round-Over-1-0-oz-B31-/311184862825?

might be time to start listing all those hard drive platters :mrgreen:


----------



## jason_recliner

necromancer said:


> can't believe people are still buying these .......
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/41g-Solid-Scrap-Gold-CPU-Pins-Gold-Silver-Recovery-Bar-Round-Over-1-0-oz-B31-/311184862825?
> 
> might be time to start listing all those hard drive platters :mrgreen:


Just wow.



The dodgey eBay seller said:


> This is not a pure .999 Gold Bar.


You don't say...


----------



## man114

41g of melted pins for $100?

My friend and I messed around with some of these melted bars again a few weeks back. Depending on the seller they top out at 5% gold usually this will be a domestic seller who threw something gold filled into the melt, most seem to be more like .5%, some were 1% or 2% if you were lucky
. If you're ambitious and hard working you can scan ebay all day and try to assemble about a Kg of this crap. If you get about a Kg for $100 you might get a decent result and that's a maybe. Results are terribly inconsistent, if you're lucky they melted something with silver. To easier refine the things you have to grind them down fine and then use Aqua Regia to attempt to recover what gold might be there. Melting them into ingots makes them look nice and makes them a nightmare to work with. I'd rather take a bag of clipped pins. They're fine if you get them for next to nothing, just want to play around or use them to simulate gold bars for a movie prop but otherwise they're worthless. To make any sort of profit on these you'd have to sit all day on ebay attempting to snipe no reserve listings until you had amassed a large quantity and hope the yield was decent. 

For all the work involved the buyers would be better searching for some old estate jewelry. What do I know. I feel sorry for anything trying to refine these, it's a pain in the butt. If you don't believe me buy one and try refining it. 

Then again it's most likely a better deal than buying 8 CPUs for $1000...


----------



## patnor1011

man114 said:


> 41g of melted pins for $100?
> 
> My friend and I messed around with some of these melted bars again a few weeks back. Depending on the seller they top out at 5% gold usually this will be a domestic seller who threw something gold filled into the melt, most seem to be more like .5%, some were 1% or 2% if you were lucky
> . If you're ambitious and hard working you can scan ebay all day and try to assemble about a Kg of this crap. If you get about a Kg for $100 you might get a decent result and that's a maybe. Results are terribly inconsistent, if you're lucky they melted something with silver. To easier refine the things you have to grind them down fine and then use Aqua Regia to attempt to recover what gold might be there. Melting them into ingots makes them look nice and makes them a nightmare to work with. I'd rather take a bag of clipped pins. They're fine if you get them for next to nothing, just want to play around or use them to simulate gold bars for a movie prop but otherwise they're worthless. To make any sort of profit on these you'd have to sit all day on ebay attempting to snipe no reserve listings until you had amassed a large quantity and hope the yield was decent.
> 
> For all the work involved the buyers would be better searching for some old estate jewelry. What do I know. I feel sorry for anything trying to refine these, it's a pain in the butt. If you don't believe me buy one and try refining it.
> 
> Then again it's most likely a better deal than buying 8 CPUs for $1000...



If you grind them and then use AR you do it all wrong. 
These bars are waste of time and resources. If you account for acids and time spent you must be in red numbers. 
There is no profit in these. No matter how hard you will try, even if you will get them free.


----------



## g_axelsson

Put them in the stock pot, the only way to get the gold out for free. They will slowly be dissolved while the gold is left in the sludge.

Won't work if you have too many of them compared to your other refining volumes though.

Göran


----------



## man114

patnor1011 said:


> man114 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 41g of melted pins for $100?
> 
> My friend and I messed around with some of these melted bars again a few weeks back. Depending on the seller they top out at 5% gold usually this will be a domestic seller who threw something gold filled into the melt, most seem to be more like .5%, some were 1% or 2% if you were lucky
> . If you're ambitious and hard working you can scan ebay all day and try to assemble about a Kg of this crap. If you get about a Kg for $100 you might get a decent result and that's a maybe. Results are terribly inconsistent, if you're lucky they melted something with silver. To easier refine the things you have to grind them down fine and then use Aqua Regia to attempt to recover what gold might be there. Melting them into ingots makes them look nice and makes them a nightmare to work with. I'd rather take a bag of clipped pins. They're fine if you get them for next to nothing, just want to play around or use them to simulate gold bars for a movie prop but otherwise they're worthless. To make any sort of profit on these you'd have to sit all day on ebay attempting to snipe no reserve listings until you had amassed a large quantity and hope the yield was decent.
> 
> For all the work involved the buyers would be better searching for some old estate jewelry. What do I know. I feel sorry for anything trying to refine these, it's a pain in the butt. If you don't believe me buy one and try refining it.
> 
> Then again it's most likely a better deal than buying 8 CPUs for $1000...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you grind them and then use AR you do it all wrong.
> These bars are waste of time and resources. If you account for acids and time spent you must be in red numbers.
> There is no profit in these. No matter how hard you will try, even if you will get them free.
Click to expand...


Don't get me wrong I'm not trying to refine these to make money. My friend and I got some of these bars and blobs for free some time ago from one of his refining buddies that didn't feel like messing with them. We've played around with them out of boredom a couple of times using various methods. I should mention some of the ones we have had gold filled stuff in the mix, not just pins, so there was more to recover, at least enough to warrant attempting it, plus we've got a decent sized bagful and I'm really not dishonest enough to put them on eBay.

I know he melted some down one weekend but I'm not sure what he did with them that time. I'll ask and see if he remembers. The grind and AR was an experiment too, not sure it's the proper way because there really is no proper way to make it economically feasible to do these unless you know for some reason that the yield will be higher. 

We've only messed around with the smallish ones so far, the big ones would waste too much. I'm not even precisely sure what to do with them. I'm using a nice 185 gram blob as a paperweight.  

They aren't even good for making jewelry as they're too hard. Maybe I'll melt them into shapes or something.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

man114 said:


> there really is no proper way to make it economically feasible to do these unless you know for some reason that the yield will be higher.


Look back at the post right above yours"


Göran said:


> Put them in the stock pot, the only way to get the gold out for free. They will slowly be dissolved while the gold is left in the sludge.
> 
> Won't work if you have too many of them compared to your other refining volumes though.
> 
> Göran


Dave


----------



## macfixer01

This guy is a sleeze ball on multiple levels. I have little doubt he knows full well those chips don't have anywhere near 1.1 grams of gold.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181616690218


----------



## necromancer

macfixer01 said:


> This guy is a sleeze ball on multiple levels. I have little doubt he knows full well those chips don't have anywhere near 1.1 grams of gold.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181616690218




but they will sell.

how about this 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Pentium-Pro-CPU-High-Yield-Gold-Recovery-Gold-Scrap-LOT-OF-150/141510868153?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3Dd73cdd10f88a4adfaf022689ccddfe3c%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D20131003132420%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D181616690218&rt=nc

$4500 bucks for maybe $2000 worth of gold


----------



## macfixer01

Sorry, just one more... I hesitate to call this a button, more like a typical Ebay blob and he's calling it a bar. He says it's 99%, then says between 95% and 99%, then says he only guarantees 22k (which is 91.6%). So which is it? And then he expects to keep 10% of your money if you return it because you find out it's crap. Looks pretty dirty too, hard to judge what it really might be? I wouldn't pay anywhere near what he's asking though. I hope this guy isn't a member here?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261704813071


----------



## necromancer

i am laughing out loud over that one, my wife wanted to know what i was laughing about, she read it & just can't believe some people


----------



## macfixer01

necromancer said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a sleeze ball on multiple levels. I have little doubt he knows full well those chips don't have anywhere near 1.1 grams of gold.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181616690218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they will sell.
> 
> how about this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Pentium-Pro-CPU-High-Yield-Gold-Recovery-Gold-Scrap-LOT-OF-150/141510868153?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3Dd73cdd10f88a4adfaf022689ccddfe3c%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D20131003132420%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D181616690218&rt=nc
> 
> $4500 bucks for maybe $2000 worth of gold
Click to expand...



I think the tide has turned on the really excessive prices for Pentium Pros. I frequently see them end up in the $20 each range now, and I was watching an auction for 50 PPro chips a few days ago that ended up selling for $909 or around $18 each. There will always be exceptions that make no sense though like the auction you referred to here for $30 each.


----------



## necromancer

well if this person if planning to flip them when gold is $1800 a ounce again, they will do good !!


----------



## patnor1011

It is hard to determine what is fair price for pentium pro's as there is fluctuation of gold price and it really is basic offer and demand thing. If seller value them more than you think then it is hard to call him thief or something like that. It is simply that you do not want to pay what he ask and that is it. It is not different that buying other stuff, soda is more expensive than water somewhere and many more examples. Buying bottled water is another prime example of madness. 
I would only call them thief or sleazebag if they stated that there is 1g of gold in each one or some other outrageous claims but if they just sell them for higher price well that is what they feel they are worth. Educated buyer will base his decision on experience and well maybe buyer want to hold them and wait for price to go up...
The only people I may call thief on ebay are those selling so called drops, but hey bottled water comes to my mind again. I see most of these auctions we post here as a fun, entertainment and if somebody fall for some of them it is just their own decision and mistake. Hope they will learn from that mistake.


----------



## goldsilverpro

Don't use the URL button to post URLs. When you do that, it displays the entire URL and this usually requires horizontal scrolling. Just paste the URL as is. This abbreviates the URL so it will fit in the window.


----------



## g_axelsson

or use...


Code:


[url=http://extremelylongurl.not/sdfsdfsdfsdf/sfsdf.html]Look at this fool selling pins[/url]

Which gives...
Look at this fool selling pins

If you hold your mouse pointer above the url button then you get a quick instruction.

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Or, you can use the method described in Including Links with Reader Friendly Titles.

Dave


----------



## macfixer01

patnor1011 said:


> It is hard to determine what is fair price for pentium pro's as there is fluctuation of gold price and it really is basic offer and demand thing. If seller value them more than you think then it is hard to call him thief or something like that. It is simply that you do not want to pay what he ask and that is it. It is not different that buying other stuff, soda is more expensive than water somewhere and many more examples. Buying bottled water is another prime example of madness.
> I would only call them thief or sleazebag if they stated that there is 1g of gold in each one or some other outrageous claims but if they just sell them for higher price well that is what they feel they are worth. Educated buyer will base his decision on experience and well maybe buyer want to hold them and wait for price to go up...
> The only people I may call thief on ebay are those selling so called drops, but hey bottled water comes to my mind again. I see most of these auctions we post here as a fun, entertainment and if somebody fall for some of them it is just their own decision and mistake. Hope they will learn from that mistake.




Hi Patnor,
I agree with what you have said, and each seller is free to set his own price based on his own costs and expectations. That's just free enterprise at work. I get rankled though when sellers make false or misleading statements, or falsely represent their wares. In my opinion the other purpose of this thread besides exposing outright scams is to discuss the everyday absurdities we all see on Ebay. In any case the particular seller I referred to as a sleaze bag not only states in his Auction that the Pentium Pro chips each contain 1.1 grams, but he also then says that information came from Intel themselves! His style and imagery could also probably be considered offensive to women. I just consider it rather lame and hokey. I actually was thinking there had been something a little more inappropriate in one of his other auctions, but I'm not seeing it now.


----------



## silversaddle1

macfixer01 said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to determine what is fair price for pentium pro's as there is fluctuation of gold price and it really is basic offer and demand thing. If seller value them more than you think then it is hard to call him thief or something like that. It is simply that you do not want to pay what he ask and that is it. It is not different that buying other stuff, soda is more expensive than water somewhere and many more examples. Buying bottled water is another prime example of madness.
> I would only call them thief or sleazebag if they stated that there is 1g of gold in each one or some other outrageous claims but if they just sell them for higher price well that is what they feel they are worth. Educated buyer will base his decision on experience and well maybe buyer want to hold them and wait for price to go up...
> The only people I may call thief on ebay are those selling so called drops, but hey bottled water comes to my mind again. I see most of these auctions we post here as a fun, entertainment and if somebody fall for some of them it is just their own decision and mistake. Hope they will learn from that mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Patnor,
> I agree with what you have said, and each seller is free to set his own price based on his own costs and expectations. That's just free enterprise at work. I get rankled though when sellers make false or misleading statements, or falsely represent their wares. In my opinion the other purpose of this thread besides exposing outright scams is to discuss the everyday absurdities we all see on Ebay. In any case the particular seller I referred to as a sleaze bag not only states in his Auction that the Pentium Pro chips each contain 1.1 grams, but he also then says that information came from Intel themselves! His style and imagery could also probably be considered offensive to women. I just consider it rather lame and hokey. I actually was thinking there had been something a little more inappropriate in one of his other auctions, but I'm not seeing it now.
Click to expand...


I have sold many items on E-Bay that I thought went for stupid prices. Many times. But that's just the way it goes with an auction. I never estimate any type of yields in my auctions because I simply do not know what a certain PCB or CPU might yield. So buyer beware. People overpay at auctions all the time. Not just on ebay, not just on gold, but everything, and everywhere. That's not my fault. Sometimes you lose selling as well. It is not my job to educate the buyer, only to offer the items up for sale and describe them truthfully.


----------



## Palladium

Somebody contact him and ask him to verify the Intel information with a link and then report him for a deceptive ad.


----------



## patnor1011

macfixer01 said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to determine what is fair price for pentium pro's as there is fluctuation of gold price and it really is basic offer and demand thing. If seller value them more than you think then it is hard to call him thief or something like that. It is simply that you do not want to pay what he ask and that is it. It is not different that buying other stuff, soda is more expensive than water somewhere and many more examples. Buying bottled water is another prime example of madness.
> I would only call them thief or sleazebag if they stated that there is 1g of gold in each one or some other outrageous claims but if they just sell them for higher price well that is what they feel they are worth. Educated buyer will base his decision on experience and well maybe buyer want to hold them and wait for price to go up...
> The only people I may call thief on ebay are those selling so called drops, but hey bottled water comes to my mind again. I see most of these auctions we post here as a fun, entertainment and if somebody fall for some of them it is just their own decision and mistake. Hope they will learn from that mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Patnor,
> I agree with what you have said, and each seller is free to set his own price based on his own costs and expectations. That's just free enterprise at work. I get rankled though when sellers make false or misleading statements, or falsely represent their wares. In my opinion the other purpose of this thread besides exposing outright scams is to discuss the everyday absurdities we all see on Ebay. In any case the particular seller I referred to as a sleaze bag not only states in his Auction that the Pentium Pro chips each contain 1.1 grams, but he also then says that information came from Intel themselves! His style and imagery could also probably be considered offensive to women. I just consider it rather lame and hokey. I actually was thinking there had been something a little more inappropriate in one of his other auctions, but I'm not seeing it now.
Click to expand...


Well that particular one is a sleazebag. My comment was not meant to be aimed at you or anyone in particular. It was more about my feeling in general. Even here if someone post something for sale there will be people jumping on and trying to educate him that he ask too much and that his material is worth just this or that. Or when someone want to buy and his price is low than other may want to get for their items. It just pay to know price of what you want to buy or sell. 
If you do not, you will end up losing and that will be price of your education.


----------



## necromancer

how high will it go.......

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SCRAP-GOLD-FILLED-LOT-278-2-GRAMS-POCKET-WATCH-CASES-JEWELRY-ETC-RECOVERY-/131389589935?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e976e09af


i have no experience with gold filled but can't see paying this price.


----------



## Palladium

macfixer01 said:


> Sorry, just one more... I hesitate to call this a button, more like a typical Ebay blob and he's calling it a bar. He says it's 99%, then says between 95% and 99%, then says he only guarantees 22k (which is 91.6%). So which is it? And then he expects to keep 10% of your money if you return it because you find out it's crap. Looks pretty dirty too, hard to judge what it really might be? I wouldn't pay anywhere near what he's asking though. I hope this guy isn't a member here?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261704813071



Looks like he's still trying to sell it, but even though the price of gold has went down since he list it he's raised the price even more!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/99-pure-gold-bar-21-2-grams-home-made-rifined-from-scrap-cpu-039-s-starts-low-/261711987575?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=C1Hl7qp7FjHFK34CwEwB62v5pJU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Palladium said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just one more... I hesitate to call this a button, more like a typical Ebay blob and he's calling it a bar. He says it's 99%, then says between 95% and 99%, then says he only guarantees 22k (which is 91.6%). So which is it? And then he expects to keep 10% of your money if you return it because you find out it's crap. Looks pretty dirty too, hard to judge what it really might be? I wouldn't pay anywhere near what he's asking though. I hope this guy isn't a member here?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261704813071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he's still trying to sell it, but even though the price of gold has went down since he list it he's raised the price even more!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/99-pure-gold-bar-21-2-grams-home-made-rifined-from-scrap-cpu-039-s-starts-low-/261711987575?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=C1Hl7qp7FjHFK34CwEwB62v5pJU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Click to expand...


Says the seller removed it. Interesting. Wonder if it is someone on the forum? Coinsidense?


----------



## MarcoP

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just one more... I hesitate to call this a button, more like a typical Ebay blob and he's calling it a bar. He says it's 99%, then says between 95% and 99%, then says he only guarantees 22k (which is 91.6%). So which is it? And then he expects to keep 10% of your money if you return it because you find out it's crap. Looks pretty dirty too, hard to judge what it really might be? I wouldn't pay anywhere near what he's asking though. I hope this guy isn't a member here?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261704813071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he's still trying to sell it, but even though the price of gold has went down since he list it he's raised the price even more!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/99-pure-gold-bar-21-2-grams-home-made-rifined-from-scrap-cpu-039-s-starts-low-/261711987575?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=C1Hl7qp7FjHFK34CwEwB62v5pJU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the seller removed it. Interesting. Wonder if it is someone on the forum? Coinsidense?
Click to expand...

He is into eScrap, it's possible.


----------



## joekbit

EBay is a good place to shop if you use your head. At this point I am up about 25%. In short if I spent $100 USD I have recovered $125 USD in powder + / _ a small amount. Just use your head, the resources and information on yields from this forum play a big part in my positive numbers. Try with all your will to stay away from auctions. I stick to the "Make an Offer" listings. Most of them are way too high and I ignore them, others show promise so I do my research and make an offer to guarantee me a positive return. If they accept then great, if they don't I just move on.

Don't go broke due to the ignorance of EBay buyers and the greed of EBay sellers. 
recent purchase 11lbs of gold etching test plates. No tin, no solder, no chips, nothing but composite boards with copper base that's gold plated. Many of the test boards have been run numerous times and have multiple layers easily seen 

Final statement, I bought the material for $30 USD less per pound than his buy it now offer and much lower than Boardsorts' per pound price for gold fingers. Currently have 3 pounds of it, the rest should be here this week. Boards are clearly marked, "Etching Test" along with other information. Once I get started processing them I will be posting my progress and results.

Just be smart and don't get gold fever, the buys are out there if you do your homework. I may not get rich but I can say this, I'm not going to let the foolishness of EBayers' take me over the coals.


----------



## Smack

I haven't look at scrap boards on ebay for over a year now but tonight I thought what the hell, I'll check it out. Did they legalize heroin? This listing is representative of most like listings.
http://tinyurl.com/ktaceyg
I thought it was getting bad over 2 years ago, these people act like metals have been going up and up. I might have to put a Gaylord on ebay. :roll:


----------



## necromancer

Smack said:


> I haven't look at scrap boards on ebay for over a year now but tonight I thought what the hell, I'll check it out. Did they legalize heroin? This listing is representative of most like listings.
> http://tinyurl.com/ktaceyg
> I thought it was getting bad over 2 years ago, these people act like metals have been going up and up. I might have to put a Gaylord on ebay. :roll:




they are going to need a new table after loading all those boards on it. they must not be married :lol: 

i have also seen hard drive platters listed (again)


----------



## joekbit

necromancer said:


> Smack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't look at scrap boards on ebay for over a year now but tonight I thought what the hell, I'll check it out. Did they legalize heroin? This listing is representative of most like listings.
> http://tinyurl.com/ktaceyg
> I thought it was getting bad over 2 years ago, these people act like metals have been going up and up. I might have to put a Gaylord on ebay. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are going to need a new table after loading all those boards on it. they must not be married :lol:
> 
> i have also seen hard drive platters listed (again)
Click to expand...

It is insane, that's for sure. The really insane thing is people actually buy the stuff at those prices. I have actually asked sellers, "Why so much money?" Then I paste some links in with my question showing the going rates and wish them luck. Just for fun I put them on my watch list and the next thing you know they repost with some crazy reduced price adding in the you save statements, but the price is still way off the charts.

edited to add statement

I have nothing better to do so I go to EBay a lot and window shop for hours sometimes.


----------



## edsikes

ebay has been getting stupid high prices for gold filled items. i stopped buying on there for it, every once in a while you stumble across something but its usually pointless.. i get it so much cheaper from pawn shops etc around me.


----------



## AUH-R

Crazy!!!!

link


----------



## lutherus

Yea, ebay has to hight scrap prizes. And some scams like that


----------



## jungle_Dave

There are deals to be found,
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LOT-23-PCS-High-Yield-pcb-Gold-Recovery-scrap-double-side-/371229017416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566ef94548

I use our parallel ebay mercadolivre.com.br as Brazil is blocked from purchasing on Ebay.
Someone has to explain to me why Latin America has to have its own national based versions of ebay and countries like Moldavia, Quatar etc. can trade freely with the US or EU? This is Ebay's policy not anything national. 
Last time I checked paypal/visa/master card worked anywhere in Latin America.


----------



## necromancer

jungle_Dave said:


> There are deals to be found,
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LOT-23-PCS-High-Yield-pcb-Gold-Recovery-scrap-double-side-/371229017416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566ef94548
> 
> I use our parallel ebay mercadolivre.com.br as Brazil is blocked from purchasing on Ebay.
> Someone has to explain to me why Latin America has to have its own national based versions of ebay and countries like Moldavia, Quatar etc. can trade freely with the US or EU? This is Ebay's policy not anything national.
> Last time I checked paypal/visa/master card worked anywhere in Latin America.



cocaine ?? :lol:


----------



## necromancer

personally, i don't think that's a deal at all. i see that as a money looser.

$8.00 may be a deal


----------



## jungle_Dave

necromancer said:


> jungle_Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are deals to be found,
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LOT-23-PCS-High-Yield-pcb-Gold-Recovery-scrap-double-side-/371229017416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566ef94548
> 
> I use our parallel ebay mercadolivre.com.br as Brazil is blocked from purchasing on Ebay.
> Someone has to explain to me why Latin America has to have its own national based versions of ebay and countries like Moldavia, Quatar etc. can trade freely with the US or EU? This is Ebay's policy not anything national.
> Last time I checked paypal/visa/master card worked anywhere in Latin America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cocaine ?? :lol:
Click to expand...


Never saw that listed on Mercadolivre LOL,


----------



## Palladium

jungle_Dave said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jungle_Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are deals to be found,
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LOT-23-PCS-High-Yield-pcb-Gold-Recovery-scrap-double-side-/371229017416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566ef94548
> 
> I use our parallel ebay mercadolivre.com.br as Brazil is blocked from purchasing on Ebay.
> Someone has to explain to me why Latin America has to have its own national based versions of ebay and countries like Moldavia, Quatar etc. can trade freely with the US or EU? This is Ebay's policy not anything national.
> Last time I checked paypal/visa/master card worked anywhere in Latin America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cocaine ?? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never saw that listed on Mercadolivre LOL,
Click to expand...


You're not using the right keywords! :mrgreen:


----------



## necromancer

this looks interesting & its for a charity

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Gold-scrap-P...985?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a9fa76569

Overall Dimensions: 29.72mm x 120mm x 216mm (1.17” x 4.75” x 8.50”)
http://www.capellainc.com/downloads/WavePath 4500 Product Brief 030206B.pdf

edit: added Overall Dimensions & link


----------



## Zzap

My first post 

Is anyone tracking this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Ceramic-Pentium-Pro-Processor-Scrap-Gold-Cpu-Recovery-Vintage-Chip-Collect/221659787569?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D26bcf4596b1e44f590bbc584835ce9d8%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D171636919481&rt=nc

Maybe my math is screwed up but arent these guys already 250 bucks over what I would pay at the present 40/gr or 1261ask?


----------



## patnor1011

Zzap said:


> My first post
> 
> Is anyone tracking this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Ceramic-Pentium-Pro-Processor-Scrap-Gold-Cpu-Recovery-Vintage-Chip-Collect/221659787569?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D26bcf4596b1e44f590bbc584835ce9d8%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D171636919481&rt=nc
> 
> Maybe my math is screwed up but arent these guys already 250 bucks over what I would pay at the present 40/gr or 1261ask?



It is over 300$ more than what they are worth now and that is without price of shipping.
Ebay crazies who do have more money than brain.


----------



## necromancer

46.92 lbs of ceramic cpu (319 pcs) USD $6,200.00

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/319-pcs-Lot-...366?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf053d406


----------



## Zzap

patnor1011 said:


> Zzap said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first post
> 
> Is anyone tracking this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Ceramic-Pentium-Pro-Processor-Scrap-Gold-Cpu-Recovery-Vintage-Chip-Collect/221659787569?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D26bcf4596b1e44f590bbc584835ce9d8%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D171636919481&rt=nc
> 
> Maybe my math is screwed up but arent these guys already 250 bucks over what I would pay at the present 40/gr or 1261ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is over 300$ more than what they are worth now and that is without price of shipping.
> Ebay crazies who do have more money than brain.
Click to expand...



OMGawd!


Ended:
Jan 16, 2015 , 3:17PM
Winning bid:
US $1,300.00 

Has anyone done a test run on these? 

So the winner must think there is more than .6 grams of gold minimum per cpu? Roughly an ounce after refining? I thought they were closer to the tune of .3-.4 gram each? Then shipping is on top plus chemicals and labor. yikes!


----------



## necromancer

Zzap said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zzap said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first post
> 
> Is anyone tracking this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Ceramic-Pentium-Pro-Processor-Scrap-Gold-Cpu-Recovery-Vintage-Chip-Collect/221659787569?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D26bcf4596b1e44f590bbc584835ce9d8%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D171636919481&rt=nc
> 
> Maybe my math is screwed up but arent these guys already 250 bucks over what I would pay at the present 40/gr or 1261ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is over 300$ more than what they are worth now and that is without price of shipping.
> Ebay crazies who do have more money than brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "snipped"
> 
> Has anyone done a test run on these?
Click to expand...


there is much discussion on these cpu on the forum, it's always funny to see people pay through the teeth for them.


----------



## joekbit

More money than brains. I only look at buy it now or make an offer. Then I do my homework. Never gone negative, just have to be patient and wait for the right seller.


----------



## justinhcase

I think this chap has taken the hole barss bar thing to a new hight.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/German-gold-bar/231457873253?_trksid=p2055119.c100022.m2048&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140122153843%26meid%3D4523f51d64f0432086f85fdc07e433e0%26pid%3D100022%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D201268387089
and only one person has pulled him up
http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=nusz44pawel&myworld=true&items=25&iid=-1&de=off&which=negative&interval=365


----------



## rickbb

justinhcase said:


> I think this chap has taken the hole barss bar thing to a new hight.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/German-gold-bar/231457873253?_trksid=p2055119.c100022.m2048&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140122153843%26meid%3D4523f51d64f0432086f85fdc07e433e0%26pid%3D100022%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D201268387089
> and only one person has pulled him up
> http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=nusz44pawel&myworld=true&items=25&iid=-1&de=off&which=negative&interval=365




I like this part of his description.... "Gold or brass, you risk. "

:lol:


----------



## necromancer

rickbb said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this chap has taken the hole barss bar thing to a new hight.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/German-gold-bar/231457873253?_trksid=p2055119.c100022.m2048&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140122153843%26meid%3D4523f51d64f0432086f85fdc07e433e0%26pid%3D100022%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D201268387089
> and only one person has pulled him up
> http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=nusz44pawel&myworld=true&items=25&iid=-1&de=off&which=negative&interval=365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this part of his description.... "Gold or brass, you risk. "
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...



Caveat emptor :!:


----------



## Palladium

rickbb said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this chap has taken the hole barss bar thing to a new hight.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/German-gold-bar/231457873253?_trksid=p2055119.c100022.m2048&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140122153843%26meid%3D4523f51d64f0432086f85fdc07e433e0%26pid%3D100022%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D201268387089
> and only one person has pulled him up
> http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=nusz44pawel&myworld=true&items=25&iid=-1&de=off&which=negative&interval=365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this part of his description.... "Gold or brass, you risk. "
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...


Paypal ! His risk!
I love that "No returns" policy people put on their auctions. :twisted:


----------



## its-all-a-lie

Im having trouble figuring out just exactly what is for sale here. Is it .999? .9999? 14k?? whatever it is it has been refined 3 times and is super clean!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301347505720?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Could it be, maybe she is hustling people by selling them this: http://www.riogrande.com/Product/14K-Yellow-Gold-Clean-Flow-Casting-Grain/600710?Pos=17

I have to assume the latter because "clean cast" is in bold letters. Maybe thats how she covers herself...


----------



## MarcoP

To me he/she is selling 14K gold at 24K price, that's where he/she cover the costs.


----------



## Zzap

Has anyone seen this one? woohoo!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301366724926?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l4456&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI301366724926.N8.S1.M487.R1.TR3


----------



## its-all-a-lie

MarcoP said:


> To me he/she is selling 14K gold at 24K price, that's where he/she cover the costs.


I asked if this gold had been refined 3 times then it must be very pure. This is the response I got.


----------



## goldsilverpro

its-all-a-lie said:


> Im having trouble figuring out just exactly what is for sale here. Is it .999? .9999? 14k?? whatever it is it has been refined 3 times and is super clean!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301347505720?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> Could it be, maybe she is hustling people by selling them this: http://www.riogrande.com/Product/14K-Yellow-Gold-Clean-Flow-Casting-Grain/600710?Pos=17
> 
> I have to assume the latter because "clean cast" is in bold letters. Maybe thats how she covers herself...


I see no hustle. I would do the same in this instance. Buy cheap/sell high. She's likely paying from 5-10% over spot for the beautiful ready-made 14K and 24K shot from a company like A-Mark. Jewelers buy it by the kilo jar. Her Buy-it-Now prices range from about a 100% to a 150% markup. It's a simple straight-up business deal. Anyone could do this competitively with her. You could do a 50% markup and still make money.

Her ad is terrible. I think she's saying the material is 14K made up from pure gold. She doesn't realize that you can't use relate the terms "pure" or "super-refined" (both mean 24K) to 14K and that really confused the issue. Otherwise, she's laid it out clean. Take it or leave it.


----------



## dannlee

And looking at SOLD listings reveal exactly zero sales....


----------



## ferrous

Zzap said:


> Has anyone seen this one? woohoo!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301366724926?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l4456&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI301366724926.N8.S1.M487.R1.TR3



THIS IS CRAZY :roll:


----------



## edsikes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-recovery-14-cell-phones-Scrap-CPUs-look-at-pics-please-/321667330558? another wonderful world of ebay joke... i dont know what planet he is on but the smart phones that have been destroyed are supposedly worth a 100 dollars????? talking about hyping up your product...


----------



## jason_recliner

I've started checking eBay for scrap; one never knows what might lurk within.

So I found this and sent the seller an unsolicited offer. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SCRAP-COMPUTER-MEMORY-RAM-CHIPS-FOR-GOLD-PALLADIUM-RECOVERY-/261772558906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cf2dc423a; I make 920g of RAM to be worth about 300mg of recoverable gold. How do my numbers stack up? I'm a little inexperienced in yields and have only previous forum posts to go on. Is ~ 300mg a reasonable expectation for finger plating plus bond wires?

FWIW, at Au = AU$50.70/g, this means less gold than the quoted postage.


----------



## kurtak

At 920 grams it's a little over 2 lb (896g/lb) at boardsort scrap price of $12.75/lb = scrap price of $25.50 for 2 lb

(had to figure in my head so threw out the extra 24 grams)

Kurt


----------



## kurtak

ferrous said:


> Zzap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this one? woohoo!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301366724926?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l4456&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI301366724926.N8.S1.M487.R1.TR3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS CRAZY :roll:
Click to expand...


Gaylord - $12/lb (plus as its under 1000#)

whats under the top couple inches you can see (brown boards or????)

1000# of ALL gold finger RAM = $12,750 at boardsort scrap price

sounds like a good deal to me :lol: :roll: :mrgreen: :twisted: 

Kurt


----------



## edsikes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-of-12-AMD-K6-1-K6-2-10-K6-III-1-Processors-for-Scrap-Gold-Recovery-PM-/251693204370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a9a158392


----------



## edsikes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-8-Ceramic-Computer-CPU-For-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-/261750659707?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf18e1a7b


----------



## edsikes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CYRIX-GXI-180BP-2-9V-CPU-PROCESSOR-LOT-OF-100-FOR-GOLD-RECOVERY-OR-SCRAP-/271784259079?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f479aae07 and yet another one thinking these cpu's are made of solid gold...


----------



## edsikes

holy friggen wow!!!!! these must be solid gold! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-500-Sim-Cards-for-Direct-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-Aprox-5lbs/261645069225?_trksid=p2060778.c100277.m3477&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29172%26meid%3D41835e9563c24c69a6ddac83fef9fff7%26pid%3D100277%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D171692445382&autorefresh=true


----------



## Palladium

edsikes said:


> holy friggen wow!!!!! these must be solid gold!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-500-Sim-Cards-for-Direct-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-Aprox-5lbs/261645069225?_trksid=p2060778.c100277.m3477&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29172%26meid%3D41835e9563c24c69a6ddac83fef9fff7%26pid%3D100277%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D171692445382&autorefresh=true



IN MOST SITUATIONS, PROBLEMS ARE ALWAYS SOLVED, BUT IF THE BUYER LEAVES A NEGATIVE WITHOUT CONTACTING/EMAILING THE SELLER-CIRCUMSTANCES WILL BE LOOKED UPON DIFFERENTLY. EVERY SITUATION IS DIFFERENT AND IS HANDLED DIFFERENTLY.

I don't think threatening you prospective customers is really a good business model. Seems kind of provocative.


----------



## edsikes

i hadnt even looked at their profile. i was blown away by the fact that they had the gall to call that five lbs of sim cards for recovery when it was 4.6 lbs worth of plastic. not to mention they priced it at 999 dollars. i sent them an offer of 25 dollars with minimal shipping. because thats roughly what they are worth. via ebay prices. there is one guy on ebay that sells a thousand of them for 60 dollars. not sure where his page is right now... i will look it up though and send it to them. it baffles me some of the things that people will price items at...


----------



## goldenchild

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-oz-14k-GOLD-Filled-28g-28-gauge-Square-Jewelry-Wire-priced-at-scrap-/191529102876?#ht_4330wt_1238

I've notified the seller about the error in their calculation. Lets see if they correct it (highly doubt it).


----------



## patnor1011

That will make your head spin... 2.8 pounds of IC with some worthless BGA included for 150$ with p&p charges included.
:shock: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-8-Pound-Scrap-IC-Chips-for-Gold-Recovery-High-Grade-Electronic-Scrap-/291401309659?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d8df1ddb


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Looks like they lowered it to $125.00. Then again, math isn't their strong suit. According to the description, "2.8lb exactly. 1250 grams total." Hmmm... about 453 grams per pound... 2.8 * 453 = 1268.  

Dave


----------



## Beirdo

FrugalRefiner said:


> Looks like they lowered it to $125.00. Then again, math isn't their strong suit. According to the description, "2.8lb exactly. 1250 grams total." Hmmm... about 453 grams per pound... 2.8 * 453 = 1268.
> 
> Dave



Blame their scale which rounded off the mass to 2.8lb  1250g = 2.75578lb. Close enough. It won't show any more accuracy on that scale, which is why they should have just used metric and left it at 1250g. They are off by about 1% one way or the other. Still a flaming ripoff though....


----------



## patnor1011

Lets see for how much this one will go: 291412370799
I estimate that 1/2 of them do have black part removed, question is if they are inside that pile or just taken off. I guess I may see that in 3 hours :mrgreen:


----------



## resabed01

patnor1011 said:


> Lets see for how much this one will go: 291412370799
> I estimate that 1/2 of them do have black part removed, question is if they are inside that pile or just taken off. I guess I may see that in 3 hours :mrgreen:



I estimate 15% are duds.


----------



## MarcoP

My guess would be 1.5-2 lbs are good one.

Edit: Maybe 2.5 lbs


----------



## maynman1751

I wrote the guy and he said about 10% had no black tops.


----------



## patnor1011

I will say that 40% will be worthless. I have seen many kilograms and many piles of this type of material. If you look very carefully you will even see BGA with slicone die, those with no black top at all and where there is one there may be more. Quite a lot of them do have black top removed and I have seen only one separate black top on that picture. For the price it sold buyer did not gained anything. He will break even and get back gold to cover purchase, shipping and chemicals involved. 
Whoever bought it actually bought himself some extra work.


----------



## maynman1751

I believe that you're right Pat! It's more than I was willing to bid. :roll:


----------



## MarcoP

Unrelated to refining but it's great to see how ingenious are people, a led tube with toilet rolls: http://www.ebay.it/itm/161222605545


----------



## patnor1011

I always try to find ways to reuse material. I use washing tablets boxes for packaging small stuff I send and as filling I use teared egg cartons. It saved me quite some money switching from bubble padded envelopes and polystyrene ready made filling. My wife is sick from my hoarding of different boxes and containers. I also started hoarding plastic sheets from laptop screens, I do have feeling I will use it for something in future, however I still do not have idea what that will be. :mrgreen: 
I would even hoard abs plastic as I know it will have bigger value in future but I do not have space for that. My friend grind that to 1-2 mm pieces and mix it with concrete - heat insulation and it add volume / reduce cost of building.


----------



## mls26cwru

http://www.ebay.com/itm/70-Pentium-Pro-Cpu-Chips-Scrap-Gold-Processor-Recovery-Vintage-Collect-/321706173099?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae72ea2ab

LET THE PARTY BEGIN!!!!

This one has some potential to be very entertaining


----------



## edsikes

mls26cwru said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/70-Pentium-Pro-Cpu-Chips-Scrap-Gold-Processor-Recovery-Vintage-Collect-/321706173099?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae72ea2ab
> 
> LET THE PARTY BEGIN!!!!
> 
> This one has some potential to be very entertaining



holy crap there are some crazy people out there 2 days left and they are currently at 20.69 each!!! ive added this to my watch list just like the morgan dollar roll i watched go insane...a single roll of cc morgan dollars started at 9.99 and ended at 7899. i would put the link here but i seem to have deleted it from my watch list


----------



## edsikes

and according to average calculations that is only 23.1 - 35 grams of gold so thats 890$ to 1348 dollars. someone is going to be incredibly unbelievably disappointed


----------



## patnor1011

It is more expensive now than all time high gold price if calculated with .35g a piece. Which is generous yield estimate.


----------



## jason_recliner

Craziness is on the small dollar scale too, only proportionally it's far worse. If I guess correctly, using others' stated yields, an ounce of well trimmed fingers is worth about 0.1g of gold. :?: Or about 50% the opening bid. Not counting small scale losses, postage & chemicals.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1-Oz-Gold-Double-Sided-Plated-Computer-Fingers-Scrap-For-Gold-Recovery-/311325276347


----------



## edsikes

wow... and the amount of overage of green board still attached to the fingers... a simple jig on a scroll saw with a bi-metal blade does wonders no curly fingers and very little dust if you set the shop vac up while you are cutting...


----------



## Barren Realms 007

If you look you will see he has 2 auctions like this.


----------



## METLMASHER

edsikes said:


> wow... and the amount of overage of green board still attached to the fingers... a simple jig on a scroll saw with a bi-metal blade does wonders no curly fingers and very little dust if you set the shop vac up while you are cutting...



Neat idea! A vacuum only used for that will yield, at some point, dust worth recovery. ( I get vacuums free all the time. )

As for the ebay auction, would a re-use option even be viable? 

Seems for recovery, maybe high grade scrap nets a premium, and I get it, people want a wack of gold in the beaker. C'mon, you do too.

But the value is so much less, might as well ask a pawn shop for broken jewelry @ spot, and repair the finest, refine the rest.

You'd be ahead of that auction.


----------



## resabed01

patnor1011 said:


> I will say that 40% will be worthless. I have seen many kilograms and many piles of this type of material. If you look very carefully you will even see BGA with slicone die, those with no black top at all and where there is one there may be more. Quite a lot of them do have black top removed and I have seen only one separate black top on that picture. For the price it sold buyer did not gained anything. He will break even and get back gold to cover purchase, shipping and chemicals involved.
> Whoever bought it actually bought himself some extra work.



The results are in! The lot weighed 3599g. Of that I picked out 448g of duds which calculates to 12.4%. Found maybe 3 flip chip style BGAs, the rest were missing their tops. The tops were not in the lot so either the seller threw them away or is keeping them. :shock: 
Regardless, I have over 3Kg of good BGA chips to process. I figure somewhere north of 16g of gold.

Better get started on peeling them.


----------



## edsikes

edsikes said:


> mls26cwru said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/70-Pentium-Pro-Cpu-Chips-Scrap-Gold-Processor-Recovery-Vintage-Collect-/321706173099?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae72ea2ab
> 
> LET THE PARTY BEGIN!!!!
> 
> This one has some potential to be very entertaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap there are some crazy people out there 2 days left and they are currently at 20.69 each!!! ive added this to my watch list just like the morgan dollar roll i watched go insane...a single roll of cc morgan dollars started at 9.99 and ended at 7899. i would put the link here but i seem to have deleted it from my watch list
Click to expand...



wow.... this lot finished they wound up going for 26 dollars each what are people thinking???? i wish people would pay that much when i list stuff... 1834.00 plus the 13 dollars shipping... whoever bought these is going to be quite sad once they finish refining...


----------



## patnor1011

resabed01 said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that 40% will be worthless. I have seen many kilograms and many piles of this type of material. If you look very carefully you will even see BGA with slicone die, those with no black top at all and where there is one there may be more. Quite a lot of them do have black top removed and I have seen only one separate black top on that picture. For the price it sold buyer did not gained anything. He will break even and get back gold to cover purchase, shipping and chemicals involved.
> Whoever bought it actually bought himself some extra work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results are in! The lot weighed 3599g. Of that I picked out 448g of duds which calculates to 12.4%. Found maybe 3 flip chip style BGAs, the rest were missing their tops. The tops were not in the lot so either the seller threw them away or is keeping them. :shock:
> Regardless, I have over 3Kg of good BGA chips to process. I figure somewhere north of 16g of gold.
> 
> Better get started on peeling them.
Click to expand...


You got lucky, you are not going to lose money. You may get about 200$ profit on this one. 
Auctions like this one are tricky and I always assume much less as you do not have guarantee whole pile look like top layer. I mean some sellers may intentionally put good material on top, I am glad it was not this case. Let us know yield if you plan to process it as separate lot.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

I must be missing something :!: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/55-66g-of-925-sterling-silver-scrap-and-re-sale-/161651531871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a32ea05f

He's selling 55.66 dwt of sterling scrap with some stones in it. It's up to $224.74 with 7 hours to go! He listed it as 55.66g, and the picture shows that the scale is set to dwt, but that's still less than 3 troy ounces of sterling (with stones). Seller started it at $0.99. He must be pooping his pants by now! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## maynman1751

FrugalRefiner said:


> I must be missing something :!:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/55-66g-of-925-sterling-silver-scrap-and-re-sale-/161651531871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a32ea05f
> 
> He's selling 55.66 dwt of sterling scrap with some stones in it. It's up to $224.74 with 7 hours to go! He listed it as 55.66g, and the picture shows that the scale is set to dwt, but that's still less than 3 troy ounces of sterling (with stones). Seller started it at $0.99. He must be pooping his pants by now! :lol:
> 
> Dave



I'd have my drawers filled by now. Over $200 for 87g of silver!!!!!?????? :shock:


----------



## resabed01

"AFTER SEVERAL MINUTES THE GOLD WILL BE REMOVED FOR YOU TO MELT DOWN AND SELL."

If it were only that easy!! :roll: 

Reverse Electroplating cell


----------



## Barren Realms 007

resabed01 said:


> "AFTER SEVERAL MINUTES THE GOLD WILL BE REMOVED FOR YOU TO MELT DOWN AND SELL."
> 
> If it were only that easy!! :roll:
> 
> Reverse Electroplating cell



Just because that has "007" on the end of the user name, I have nothing to do with this sale... :roll:


----------



## edsikes

resabed01 said:


> "AFTER SEVERAL MINUTES THE GOLD WILL BE REMOVED FOR YOU TO MELT DOWN AND SELL."
> 
> If it were only that easy!! :roll:
> 
> Reverse Electroplating cell



wow i emailed these people once just to ask a couple questions about the cell itself, and the person who replied was so nasty to me it was ridiculous. accused me of trying to infringe the copyright for their cell, that it was a totally proprietary design and if i wasnt planning something nefarious i wouldnt be asking those questions. not to mention 40 dollars for shipping???? what are they sending you??? ten pounds of gold plated to get started?


----------



## resabed01

edsikes said:


> wow i emailed these people once just to ask a couple questions about the cell itself, and the person who replied was so nasty to me it was ridiculous. accused me of trying to infringe the copyright for their cell, that it was a totally proprietary design and if i wasnt planning something nefarious i wouldnt be asking those questions. not to mention 40 dollars for shipping???? what are they sending you??? ten pounds of gold plated to get started?



Just out of curiosity I checked out the sellers other items and had a good laugh. Issues of morality and legality aside, it shows where the seller's head is at with safety.


----------



## Palladium

Choice of electrolyte?


----------



## jason_recliner

edsikes said:


> mls26cwru said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/70-Pentium-Pro-Cpu-Chips-Scrap-Gold-Processor-Recovery-Vintage-Collect-/321706173099?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae72ea2ab
> 
> LET THE PARTY BEGIN!!!!
> 
> This one has some potential to be very entertaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap there are some crazy people out there 2 days left and they are currently at 20.69 each!!! ive added this to my watch list just like the morgan dollar roll i watched go insane...a single roll of cc morgan dollars started at 9.99 and ended at 7899. i would put the link here but i seem to have deleted it from my watch list
Click to expand...

I also watched this auction. It ended at US$1834. Someone is going to be very unhappy when they find they can't get 1.33g/CPU out of this.


----------



## solar_plasma

That is quite the price for PPs on german ebay, so if he would sell them there in small lots he would get his money back. Maybe even with a little profit.


----------



## MarcoP

I thought someone would be interested in this http://www.ebay.it/itm/331520946242 at the moment is just about at boardsort price but single sided only.


----------



## edsikes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrap-gold-14k-1-8-grams-/261843747595? dont people have any clue about actual value???? 1.8 grams of 14k gold seriously $32 over current spot, to start!!!


----------



## edsikes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/U-S-Coin-Lot-33-90-Silver-Collection-/201299743218?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D201299743218%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=vTUqnJ%252FcczO9SB1mPRaqXIri5jc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


someone got ripped off!!! this guy has no clue what he is selling.... he is calling this a 90% silver coin lot and there are 9 coins that are worthless and six that are only 40% silver. i cant read the dates on the dimes but none of those nickels are war nickels.... this guy got me as well, i bought what i thought was a gold filled lot and it showed up today and 2/3 of what was in it said avon or monet on it... bunch of costume crap


----------



## edsikes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261843725207

the stupid hurts!!1 why in gods name would anyone EVER buy 2.5 grams of silver for 18 dollars????????????????????????????????????


----------



## edsikes

edsikes said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261843725207
> 
> the stupid hurts!!1 why in gods name would anyone EVER buy 2.5 grams of silver for 18 dollars????????????????????????????????????




going through this guys page apparently he thinks everything is worth 2-3X as much as it is actually worth... just makes up his own prices


----------



## acpeacemaker

You can buy a 1oz John Matthey bar from JM for that. :/


----------



## maynman1751

i bought what i thought was a gold filled lot and it showed up today and 2/3 of what was in it said avon or monet on it... bunch of costume crap

Ed, if it was advertised as gold filled you can file a claim against him for misrepresentation. He either has to give you your money back or give a partial refund.


----------



## edsikes

maynman1751 said:


> i bought what i thought was a gold filled lot and it showed up today and 2/3 of what was in it said avon or monet on it... bunch of costume crap
> 
> Ed, if it was advertised as gold filled you can file a claim against him for misrepresentation. He either has to give you your money back or give a partial refund.



oh believe me as soon as he responded and told me he was sorry that he felt i got a good price, and he wasnt refunding me i filed a claim.... have to wait five days. for him to either initiate it or i escalate it to ebay then they will have to fulfill the ebay money back guarantee. i can tell you though im bout as aggravated as a yellow jacket in a pepsi bottle by it.


----------



## maynman1751

> im bout as aggravated as a yellow jacket in a pepsi bottle by it


 :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Love the cliche'.
I've been forced to file claims and have always gotten my money back or some other agreed reparation.


----------



## jason_recliner

You US Americans have Yellow Jackets too? In Australia we call them European wasps, German wasps or just Euro trash. I might have been known to call them on occasion the Gelb Luftwaffe.

Edit: I'm hoping that members recognise this is merely commonplace comic sarcasm (for in AU they are a declared pest) and that no offense to our _human_ German friends is implied.


----------



## Palladium

U.S. American. lol Now that's funny.
we have wasp here to. Several different kinds. The yellow jacket is a different type animal .


----------



## goldsilverpro

A few years ago, we had a infestation of cicada-killer wasps, which I think are the largest wasps in North America. We had just dug up the front yard and had the grass re-planted. These wasps prefer recently tilled soil to dig their nests in. In the small front yard, I counted about 200 nests. They were easy to find since there is always a pile of dirt next to the nest hole. They mostly all contained a cicada which had been stung and paralyzed and then drug down into the hole.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sphecius_speciosus

When I went into the yard, a bunch of them would always buzz very close to me at very high speeds. At first, this was intimidating until I found out that it was mostly bluff. The males don't have stingers and the females usually won't sting you unless they get caught in your clothing or something similar. They are very, very hard to get rid of. You mostly have to wait until the end of the season. I had them for 2 years and none of the internet remedies seemed to work, including pouring ammonia down the holes. Some say to swat then with a tennis racket but that is easier said than done, since they are so damned fast. I'm sure the cicada population those 2 years had a lot to do with it. The first year we had the wasps, there were tons of cicadas.

Another interesting critter is the carpenter bee. They look just like bumble bees but they are solid black - no yellow stripes. They bore a highly polished perfect 3/8" hole in lumber and lay their eggs in it. For example, on a 2" x 6", they first bore about a 3" deep hole from the edge and then turn 90 degrees and start boring down the length of the board. They can be very destructive, especially if there are lots of them.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_carpenter_bee


----------



## acpeacemaker

Being a heavy fly fisherman, with extensive study in entomology for longer than I can remember. There is one well known occurance that happens on the infamous Lake Taneycomo and White River tributaries that I witnessed every year. You would think it was a plague of the last days. Cicadas by the millions. Under Taneycomo dam you would see what should have been calm water looking like heavy whitewater due to fish feeding. I have broken several expensive rods do to this seasonal happening. But, also have landed some nice rainbows and browns that are well over 10 lbs.


Andrew


----------



## Palladium

Willow flies! They get so thick around here in the spring they can actually block out street lights. I love them because it's time to go fishing when i see them! Around here we have Willow jackets!


----------



## edsikes

Palladium said:


> Willow flies! They get so thick around here in the spring they can actually block out street lights. I love them because it's time to go fishing when i see them! Around here we have Willow jackets!





ralph.....
i see a fly that damn big i aint thinkin bout fishing. im looking for my shotgun... lmao.


----------



## edsikes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321723687954?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT 

again people causing others to pay more. i buy thousands of these watch bands but i refuse to pay over .15 a gram when i buy them if they are in excellent shape. .9-.11 cents is closer to my normal pay but these idiots bid up 161 grams of gold filled cap watch bands to 39 cents a gram. 
thats ridiculous. 
there isnt anything at all for scrap there. at best 1/3 of the weight of the band is gold filled then its .05 percent of the weight of that so all told in that little pile of watchbands at maximum 1/20 10k caps you can get 1.118 grams of gold. that is absolutely ideal numbers.
more realistic it will be .8-.9 grams after digestion and refining. at ideal its 45 dollars worth of gold realistically more like 30 dollars though. god people are idiots...


----------



## jason_recliner

Palladium said:


> Willow flies! They get so thick around here in the spring they can actually block out street lights. I love them because it's time to go fishing when i see them! Around here we have Willow jackets!


There's no size reference, but it looks huge. Has anyone ever tried to mount a saddle on one of those?


----------



## MarcoP

edsikes said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321723687954?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> again people causing others to pay more. i buy thousands of these watch bands but i refuse to pay over .15 a gram when i buy them if they are in excellent shape. .9-.11 cents is closer to my normal pay but these idiots bid up 161 grams of gold filled cap watch bands to 39 cents a gram.
> thats ridiculous.
> there isnt anything at all for scrap there. at best 1/3 of the weight of the band is gold filled then its .05 percent of the weight of that so all told in that little pile of watchbands at maximum 1/20 10k caps you can get 1.18 grams of gold. that is absolutely ideal numbers.
> more realistic it will be .8-.9 grams after digestion and refining. at ideal its 45 dollars worth of gold realistically more like 30 dollars though. god people are idiots...


If new, good conditions and really 10K it comes out to have 3.35g of gold which is unrealistic anyway. Make it 9K and used and it should drop to say 2.5g? Why are our number so different?

Bare in mind that I've never bought any because my unexciting experience, but I'd like to start somewhere, so please correct me if my counts are wrong.

Marco


----------



## edsikes

MarcoP said:


> edsikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321723687954?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> again people causing others to pay more. i buy thousands of these watch bands but i refuse to pay over .15 a gram when i buy them if they are in excellent shape. .9-.11 cents is closer to my normal pay but these idiots bid up 161 grams of gold filled cap watch bands to 39 cents a gram.
> thats ridiculous.
> there isnt anything at all for scrap there. at best 1/3 of the weight of the band is gold filled then its .05 percent of the weight of that so all told in that little pile of watchbands at maximum 1/20 10k caps you can get 1.18 grams of gold. that is absolutely ideal numbers.
> more realistic it will be .8-.9 grams after digestion and refining. at ideal its 45 dollars worth of gold realistically more like 30 dollars though. god people are idiots...
> 
> 
> 
> If new, good conditions and really 10K it comes out to have 3.35g of gold which is unrealistic anyway. Make it 9K and used and it should drop to say 2.5g? Why are our number so different?
> 
> Bare in mind that I've never bought any because my unexciting experience, but I'd like to start somewhere, so please correct me if my counts are wrong.
> 
> Marco
Click to expand...



161 divided by 3= 53.67 grams of caps, roughly.53.67 x.05 (1/20=.05%) =2.6833 grams of 10 kt gold 2.6833 divided by 24= .1118 .1118x 10+= 1.118 grams pure gold these numbers are for ideal watch bands as well mind you... that is figuring no wear at all, and that the gold is 10kt plumb and that the thickness is exactly 1/20 that why i stated more likely .8 grams or .9...


----------



## edsikes

that may not be the best formula for figuring out gold content but its how i always do it and i usually am in the ballpark on goldfilled items. on a large batch i usually wind up a .5 gram to gram under what palladium winds up squeaking out for me, but i try to keep my numbers realistic not hopeful.


----------



## MarcoP

Then all I'm missing is the division by 3, I've read about it and I always came up with for eg. 161gr 1/20 10K gold filled: [161gr x (1/20)] / (24/10) where am I wrong?


----------



## maynman1751

Two thirds of the weight is stainless steel and springs. You're lucky if one third of the weight is gold filled. :shock:


----------



## MarcoP

That's where things are getting complicated. Everywhere I read they say that, in this case, 1/20 of the weight of the entire jewellery should be gold.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Watch bands are different. If you buy them new, you'll find somewhere in the fine print that they only have gold filled caps/tops. The tops will be 1/20. Of course, no one ever writes that in an eBay listing.

Dave


----------



## MarcoP

Now that make sense! I'll have to follow edsikes formula then thank you!


----------



## goldenchild

Yep. GF watchbands are my favorite to process because they are very consistent in weight. They are also very easy to digest because 50% of the cap's surface is exposed to acid. Whether it's the large men's or thin women's bands the top caps are very consistently close to 30% of the entire bands weight. I would definitely use 30% opposed to 33% to account for wear. 

I would like to know however how GF is measured on some of the bigger pieces. The big pocket watch cases seem to be consistent as well with usually 10% of its weight being GF but I've seen other large GF pieces that indeed have a gold layer bonded to them but is no way the 1/40th, 1/20th, 1/10th etcetera the total weight.


----------



## edsikes

goldenchild said:


> Yep. GF watchbands are my favorite to process because they are very consistent in weight. They are also very easy to digest because 50% of the cap's surface is exposed to acid. Whether it's the large men's or thin women's bands the top caps are very consistently close to 30% of the entire bands weight. I would definitely use 30% opposed to 33% to account for wear.
> 
> I would like to know however how GF is measured on some of the bigger pieces. The big pocket watch cases seem to be consistent as well with usually 10% of its weight being GF but I've seen other large GF pieces that indeed have a gold layer bonded to them but is no way the 1/40th, 1/20th, 1/10th etcetera the total weight.



30% is definitely closer i just round to 1/3 and they are definitely far more consistent. when i refine a batch of gold filled whether it is watchbands jewelry glasses etc. i do all my calculations as if it is 1/20 10k gold filled, doesnt matter if i have half the batch marked 1/10 14k i try to buy it that way as well and then at the end of the batch if my numbers are closewithing say .5-.75 grams on a large batch im ecstatic. if its higher, then im really happy but i try to to factor in for wear, inconsistent AU thickness inconsistent karat etc. 

watchbands are fantastic because you can prep them at a table watching tv or something and as long as you know what you are buying and watch your costs they are a decent investment.


----------



## edsikes

http://www.ebay.com/usr/goldace1ace?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


i think i spend too much time on ebay because i keep finding these jokers. some of the stuff he is selling he is making it sound like it is pure gold and im pretty sure he doesnt have a clue what he is selling...


----------



## edsikes

i sent him this video to help him understand 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2ZmugOJ4qo


----------



## patnor1011

edsikes said:


> http://www.ebay.com/usr/goldace1ace?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> 
> i think i spend too much time on ebay because i keep finding these jokers. some of the stuff he is selling he is making it sound like it is pure gold and im pretty sure he doesnt have a clue what he is selling...



He is very well aware of what he is selling. Whoever buy his items at his prices do not have clue about what he is doing with his money.


----------



## Harold_V

goldenchild said:


> I would like to know however how GF is measured on some of the bigger pieces. The big pocket watch cases seem to be consistent as well with usually 10% of its weight being GF but I've seen other large GF pieces that indeed have a gold layer bonded to them but is no way the 1/40th, 1/20th, 1/10th etcetera the total weight.


Gold filled is determined by the percentage of weight of the alloy in question. In other words, eyeglasses used to be commonly marked as 1/10-12KGF. 1/10 of the total weight of the gold filled portion was 12K gold, or, in other words, they contained 5% gold, by weight, when fabricated. That does not take in to account portions that contained no gold. 

Keep in mind, gold filled objects are often subjected to wear, so the original percentage is no longer valid, as it's the gold alloy that is lost, not the base metal, at least until there's so much wear that the base metal is also exposed. 

Harold


----------



## justinhcase

A new low.
I was very sickened to see some one cashing in on such a disaster.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRADE-CENTER-9-11-01-PCGS-1-of-190-2001-US-GOLD-10-EAGLE-WTC-RECOVERY-COIN-/331538506110?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d313c217e


----------



## edsikes

justinhcase said:


> A new low.
> I was very sickened to see some one cashing in on such a disaster.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRADE-CENTER-9-11-01-PCGS-1-of-190-2001-US-GOLD-10-EAGLE-WTC-RECOVERY-COIN-/331538506110?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d313c217e


yeah there are always people profiting off disaster this is nothing new, and these have been around for quite a while as commemorative pieces....


----------



## justinhcase

edsikes said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new low.
> I was very sickened to see some one cashing in on such a disaster.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRADE-CENTER-9-11-01-PCGS-1-of-190-2001-US-GOLD-10-EAGLE-WTC-RECOVERY-COIN-/331538506110?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d313c217e
> 
> 
> 
> yeah there are always people profiting off disaster this is nothing new, and these have been around for quite a while as commemorative pieces....
Click to expand...

Very sad.
a number of years ago a chap was trying to sell memento's from the Irish Conflict.
Nothing much bit's of shrapnel and Republican stamped currency.
It all went a bit quiet and no one heard of him again,some one pointed out it was in bad taste and people would not put up with the slight.


----------



## edsikes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-5-lbs-trimed-scrap-memory-and-2-1lbs-mixed-processors-for-gold-recovery-/271848372256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b6cf820

cant believe people. lol

let me take the easy money and post my crap on here for some sucker to buy. i offered the guy five bucks for the trimmed ram.


----------



## g_axelsson

edsikes said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-5-lbs-trimed-scrap-memory-and-2-1lbs-mixed-processors-for-gold-recovery-/271848372256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b6cf820
> 
> cant believe people. lol
> 
> let me take the easy money and post my crap on here for some sucker to buy. i offered the guy five bucks for the trimmed ram.


At least you have some gold in the bond wires...
This guy is trying to sell broken pieces of depopulated circuit boards as rare and collectible! :shock: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrap-Computer-Boards-Recyclying-Gold-Silver-Precious-Rare-old-Collectable-smelt/271850694677

Göran


----------



## etack

g_axelsson said:


> edsikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-5-lbs-trimed-scrap-memory-and-2-1lbs-mixed-processors-for-gold-recovery-/271848372256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b6cf820
> 
> cant believe people. lol
> 
> let me take the easy money and post my crap on here for some sucker to buy. i offered the guy five bucks for the trimmed ram.
> 
> 
> 
> At least you have some gold in the bond wires...
> This guy is trying to sell broken pieces of depopulated circuit boards as rare and collectible! :shock:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrap-Computer-Boards-Recyclying-Gold-Silver-Precious-Rare-old-Collectable-smelt/271850694677
> 
> Göran
Click to expand...



... and its brown boards too boot. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Looks like it came out of a VCR.

Eric


----------



## resabed01

Whoever buys this will have a LOT of solder to deal with :shock: 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/28-lbs-Scrap-BGA-Packs-Bridge-Processors-Wirebond-Chips-Computer-Gold-Recovery-/301611423269?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1120


----------



## edsikes

wish i knew who this guy was he is quite literally right up the road from me. im 10 minutes outside of hartford, ct right now....


----------



## edsikes

man i gotta say people on ebay have NO clue what they are bidding on... idots keep driving prices up ridiculously and, sellers think gold filled is solid gold all of a sudden. i see jokers paying over double what a batch of gold filled watchbands (gold filled caps only) for over double what they can ever make back on them... .12-15 cents a gram for those is the MAX i pay these jokers are paying 45-50 cents a gram... there isnt remotely close to that much gold on them... i guess gold filled is becoming the jewelry equivalent of the pentium pro....


----------



## acpeacemaker

resabed01 said:


> Whoever buys this will have a LOT of solder to deal with :shock:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/28-lbs-Scrap-BGA-Packs-Bridge-Processors-Wirebond-Chips-Computer-Gold-Recovery-/301611423269?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1120


 
Copied from item description -Thin green fiber wirebond chips with traces of gold wire inside.
All units are missing the black caps. :/


----------



## philddreamer

Edsikes wrote:


> man i gotta say people on ebay have NO clue what they are bidding on...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Duda-Diesel-DUAHX-B3-12A-30-Plate-Chiller-for-Homebrew-Wort-Beer-/181731896910?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a5010ae4e :roll: :lol: 

Phil


----------



## goldenchild

philddreamer said:


> Edsikes wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> man i gotta say people on ebay have NO clue what they are bidding on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Duda-Diesel-DUAHX-B3-12A-30-Plate-Chiller-for-Homebrew-Wort-Beer-/181731896910?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a5010ae4e :roll: :lol:
> 
> Phil
Click to expand...


Seems inefficient.


----------



## Palladium

Purrs like a kitten! :twisted:


----------



## philddreamer

> Purrs like a kitten!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## edsikes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCRAP-STERLING-SILVER-BROKEN-JEWELRY-Many-Lots-Available-Custom-Purchase-Grams-/261836331647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf6a95a7f

wow.... nothing like charging thirty dollars USD for scrap valued at less than five.... lmao


----------



## macfixer01

I can't imagine why gold would be used on aircraft wheels? I'm thinking these are more likely turbine blades, with a gold-colored titanium nitride coating? I know some folks here are familiar with jet engine parts, any opinions?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131510431889

Thanks,
Macfixer01


----------



## patnor1011

macfixer01 said:


> I can't imagine why gold would be used on aircraft wheels? I'm thinking these are more likely turbine blades, with a gold-colored titanium nitride coating? I know some folks here are familiar with jet engine parts, any opinions?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131510431889
> 
> Thanks,
> Macfixer01



That guy is selling gold drops, why would anyone expect this one has anything to do with jet engines?


----------



## jason_recliner

I can't imagine why aircraft wheels would have blades.
Wait, yes I can. 200 knot lawn mower, anyone?


----------



## jason_recliner

goldenchild said:


> philddreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edsikes wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> man i gotta say people on ebay have NO clue what they are bidding on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Duda-Diesel-DUAHX-B3-12A-30-Plate-Chiller-for-Homebrew-Wort-Beer-/181731896910?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a5010ae4e :roll: :lol:
> 
> Phil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems inefficient.
Click to expand...

Inefficiency can always be worse.
http://www.asciimation.co.nz/beer/


----------



## vyper

Now correct me if my math might be off here but 799.7 grams of 14k gold filled.

799.7g/20=39.985gx.5833(14k)=28.323grams of gold x $38 a gram=approx $886 

Add to the fact that GF and RGP are the same thing....lol This guy made about a 275% mark up. Amazing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/790-plus-grams-10k-GOLD-filled-RGP-scrap-wrist-watch-HUGE-HEAVY-LOT-GF-/251987290630?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aab9cea06


----------



## FrugalRefiner

I have to correct you vyper. According to the listing, it's only 10k gold filled & RGP. 799.7g/20 = 39.985g x .416(10k) = 16.64 g. 

Now it could be higher, as it might be 1/10 10k GF instead of 1/20 10 GF. The seller didn't say. (Yeah, right. :roll: )

On the other hand, as soon as a gold filled item goes into use, the percentage of gold starts to decrease due to wear, so I always assume a lower percentage.

While gold filled and rolled gold plate _can_ be made in the same way, in the US, it has to be at least 1/20 to be called gold filled. If it's below 1/20, it's considered rolled gold plate. I've learned on this forum that's not necessarily true in other parts of the world.

Yeah, he's making a killing! :shock: 

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro

On the watch cases, here's how I would look at it.

Assuming it's all 10K something, the very best it could ever be is 1/10, 10K, which is (10/24) x 1/10 = .42 = 4.2% gold. A pound of pure gold right now is worth $1181 x 14.58 = $17,219. 1% Au would be $172/# and 4.2% = $172 x 4.2 = $722/#. He has 790/454 = 1.74#. Therefore, if it is all 1/10 and unworn, it could be worth 722 x 1.74 = $1256. It could never be worth more than that.

Than we start estimating deductions. Sight unseen, I would have to assume it's at least half rolled gold plate. That would cut it down to, say, 2.5%, or $748. Then there's the wear factor, which I would have to assume to be half, and the fact that much of it might be 1/20 and not 1/10 - another 3/8. All in all, I would say a reasonably safe price to pay, and still make a little money, would be .5%, or $86/#, or a total of $150. I would probably first offer the guy $100. If I were face to face with the buyer in his store, he might just take it. If it were 95% worn 1/50 RGP, I could lose money at $100.

It's obvious to me that this lot of material comes from a karat gold buyer. He sure hit a lick. Lots of stupid people out there. The seller says he has more coming. Duh.


----------



## macfixer01

It's been marked 14K but doesn't test as real gold, and yet he's still asking $50 for it? Then he says it looks like real gold? Hardly! What kind of gold has that many apparent cracks and surface imperfections, and picks up that much dirt? To me it looks exactly like the brass ring from a compression fitting made for putting onto copper tubing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161713083040


----------



## Barren Realms 007

macfixer01 said:


> It's been marked 14K but doesn't test as real gold, and yet he's still asking $50 for it? Then he says it looks like real gold? Hardly! What kind of gold has that many apparent cracks and surface imperfections, and picks up that much dirt? To me it looks exactly like the brass ring from a compression fitting made for putting onto copper tubing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161713083040



It looks close to one of the ring's. The difference is that the edge is not as sharp and the curve around the edge is not indented like a router has been run around the edge.


----------



## vyper

FrugalRefiner said:


> I have to correct you vyper. According to the listing, it's only 10k gold



Sorry about that I have no idea why I wrote 14k. Think I may have been looking at another lot at the same time and it kinda jumbled together. Still this guy or gal is laughing all the way to the bank. :shock:


----------



## vyper

Every once in awhile theres a good seller on ebay too. Ordered 6 rounds from a gentleman in Texas last week. Was to be 5 1oz canadian maples and one OPM 1oz round. Recieved the 5 maples yesterday and today recieved a 1oz Austrian Philharmonic 1.5 euro coin. Sent an email to the seller not upset just stated that he sent me the wrong coin, but I was still going to leave positive feedback because its a beautiful piece and he just messaged me back telling me to keep the coin and he would mail me the OPM round ASAP. Inwoodcoin is the sellers name, and Im not affiliated with him or anything just thought he deserved it for being an exceptional ebay seller.


----------



## justinhcase

eBay is not all bad new's I got this lot.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Assortment-of-Quickfit-condensers-most-in-unused-condition-/131526910128?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=wX6vfRDqMro%252FOaNi8vPx1iH6mAY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

£50 the lot and the seller was kind enough to help pack and ship despite his saying collection only.
Good news about the free coin they are my favorite type.
J


----------



## edsikes

im pretty sure i have seen this person under a different name but i cant remember what it was 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bi-Centinial-Half-Dollars-qty-62-/131557711116?


its 31 dollars worth of bicentennial half dollars, which are worth.... a whopping 31 DOLLARS!!!! 

scumbags....


----------



## Shark

edsikes said:



> im pretty sure i have seen this person under a different name but i cant remember what it was
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bi-Centinial-Half-Dollars-qty-62-/131557711116?
> 
> 
> its 31 dollars worth of bicentennial half dollars, which are worth.... a whopping 31 DOLLARS!!!!
> 
> scumbags....



That is the worst yet. The date is listed as 1915 for a bicentennial coin (U.S. bicentennial date is 1976). And graded at PR69. That means Proof 69. There is no way. Proofs were not sold in rolls with folded corners. And to be PCGS certified they will be encapsulated in a sealed plastic holder. The PCGS grading system is clearly defined and is only questionable when the coin is not encapsulated with the PCGS certificate. At best those might make BU grades, even then I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## rickbb

He has a whopping feed back score of 3, 100% rating, for those 3 people. :lol: 

In my experience people with that low of a rating are people who keep getting banned and come back with a new ID later.


----------



## macfixer01

Shark said:


> edsikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> im pretty sure i have seen this person under a different name but i cant remember what it was
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bi-Centinial-Half-Dollars-qty-62-/131557711116?
> 
> 
> its 31 dollars worth of bicentennial half dollars, which are worth.... a whopping 31 DOLLARS!!!!
> 
> scumbags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the worst yet. The date is listed as 1915 for a bicentennial coin (U.S. bicentennial date is 1976). And graded at PR69. That means Proof 69. There is no way. Proofs were not sold in rolls with folded corners. And to be PCGS certified they will be encapsulated in a sealed plastic holder. The PCGS grading system is clearly defined and is only questionable when the coin is not encapsulated with the PCGS certificate. At best those might make BU grades, even then I wouldn't bet on it.
Click to expand...



The item specifics and Detailed item info are wrong on a lot of auctions, but here they're so wrong that it's obvious they aren't correct. It's more likely carelessness about information carried over from an earlier auction listing that he re-used and forgot to update? That certainly doesn't excuse it, but I don't think he was overtly trying to cheat anyone either except with his ridiculous pricing!


----------



## edsikes

macfixer01 said:


> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edsikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> im pretty sure i have seen this person under a different name but i cant remember what it was
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bi-Centinial-Half-Dollars-qty-62-/131557711116?
> 
> 
> its 31 dollars worth of bicentennial half dollars, which are worth.... a whopping 31 DOLLARS!!!!
> 
> scumbags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the worst yet. The date is listed as 1915 for a bicentennial coin (U.S. bicentennial date is 1976). And graded at PR69. That means Proof 69. There is no way. Proofs were not sold in rolls with folded corners. And to be PCGS certified they will be encapsulated in a sealed plastic holder. The PCGS grading system is clearly defined and is only questionable when the coin is not encapsulated with the PCGS certificate. At best those might make BU grades, even then I wouldn't bet on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The item specifics and Detailed item info are wrong on a lot of auctions, but here they're so wrong that it's obvious they aren't correct. It's more likely carelessness about information carried over from an earlier auction listing that he re-used and forgot to update? That certainly doesn't excuse it, but I don't think he was overtly trying to cheat anyone either except with his ridiculous pricing!
Click to expand...



did you look at his other auctions??? they are IDENTICAL.... bicentennial quarters. a nickel collection that only had 6 war nickels in it. 
he is out trying to scam everybody from the bottom up, no doubt. the bicentennial half dollars that are loose are so dirty i would want a tetanus shot after trying to spend them.


----------



## edsikes

edsikes said:


> im pretty sure i have seen this person under a different name but i cant remember what it was
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bi-Centinial-Half-Dollars-qty-62-/131557711116?
> 
> 
> its 31 dollars worth of bicentennial half dollars, which are worth.... a whopping 31 DOLLARS!!!!
> 
> scumbags....





pretty sure this is the guy i was referring to 

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=goldace1ace&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller 

he is no longer a registered user...


----------



## nunik

Seller will accept $140 for this listing, do you think it is worth buying?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121685005612?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kuma

nunik said:


> Seller will accept $140 for this listing, do you think it is worth buying?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121685005612?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I'd guess that you'd probably break even at that price, but this doesn't take into account your time spent and the cost of materials and chemicals used. If you're just looking for material to practise on and you have the money to play with, it could be a good investment, but if you're simply looking to make a profit, it probably won't work out too far in your favour, all things considered.

Just my dos centavos, Chris


----------



## macfixer01

edsikes said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edsikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> im pretty sure i have seen this person under a different name but i cant remember what it was
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bi-Centinial-Half-Dollars-qty-62-/131557711116?
> 
> 
> its 31 dollars worth of bicentennial half dollars, which are worth.... a whopping 31 DOLLARS!!!!
> 
> scumbags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the worst yet. The date is listed as 1915 for a bicentennial coin (U.S. bicentennial date is 1976). And graded at PR69. That means Proof 69. There is no way. Proofs were not sold in rolls with folded corners. And to be PCGS certified they will be encapsulated in a sealed plastic holder. The PCGS grading system is clearly defined and is only questionable when the coin is not encapsulated with the PCGS certificate. At best those might make BU grades, even then I wouldn't bet on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The item specifics and Detailed item info are wrong on a lot of auctions, but here they're so wrong that it's obvious they aren't correct. It's more likely carelessness about information carried over from an earlier auction listing that he re-used and forgot to update? That certainly doesn't excuse it, but I don't think he was overtly trying to cheat anyone either except with his ridiculous pricing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you look at his other auctions??? they are IDENTICAL.... bicentennial quarters. a nickel collection that only had 6 war nickels in it.
> he is out trying to scam everybody from the bottom up, no doubt. the bicentennial half dollars that are loose are so dirty i would want a tetanus shot after trying to spend them.
Click to expand...



That must be some use of the term IDENTICAL that I'm unfamiliar with? First you complained about the information in Item Specifics section being wrong (not PCGS, wrong year, not PR69). His other auctions don't even have that Item Specifics section? Now you're complaining because the coins are dirty and overpriced. It's obvious you just like to complain! Sure, I agree he's asking way too much for all his stuff. That's the free enterprise system though, nobody is forced to buy them! There are millions of other auctions on Ebay, so move on with your life. Better yet buy coins off that guy on television at 5am in the mornings, he only sells nice clean ones!


----------



## edsikes

nunik said:


> Seller will accept $140 for this listing, do you think it is worth buying?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121685005612?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




not even close... 

if i was buying it id offer him 45 dollars for it no more than 65 the tantalum capacitors are next to useless to you, the monolithic ones arent much better and the other stuff 13 bucks a lb for ramsticks and he has two pounds and a couple bucks a piece for the ceramic cpu's 60-75$ a lb for gold fingers if they are close cut and he has a half pound


----------



## edsikes

That must be some use of the term IDENTICAL that I'm unfamiliar with? First you complained about the information in Item Specifics section being wrong (not PCGS, wrong year, not PR69). His other auctions don't even have that Item Specifics section? Now you're complaining because the coins are dirty and overpriced. It's obvious you just like to complain! Sure, I agree he's asking way too much for all his stuff. That's the free enterprise system though, nobody is forced to buy them! There are millions of other auctions on Ebay, so move on with your life. Better yet buy coins off that guy on television at 5am in the mornings, he only sells nice clean ones![/quote]


actually i complained about him describing an item as being more valuable than it is, i severely dislike people trying to rip people off.


----------



## Anonymous

edsikes said:


> actually i complained about him describing an item as being more valuable than it is, i severely dislike people trying to rip people off.



The daft thing is this. You won't change him by complaining to him. You'll just get annoyed and wound up. There's better things to be doing. Pick your battles. Preferably ones that might get a result that doesn't involve you getting wound up and him laughing at you for doing so, because he probably is. 

Think about that for a moment before crusading again against rip off sellers mate.

There's a famous quote that applies very well here. "I learned long ago, never to wrestle with a pig. You get dirty, and besides, the pig likes it."

Jon

Edit: For quotation accuracy.


----------



## eastky

macfixer01 said:


> edsikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edsikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> im pretty sure i have seen this person under a different name but i cant remember what it was
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bi-Centinial-Half-Dollars-qty-62-/131557711116?
> 
> 
> its 31 dollars worth of bicentennial half dollars, which are worth.... a whopping 31 DOLLARS!!!!
> 
> scumbags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the worst yet. The date is listed as 1915 for a bicentennial coin (U.S. bicentennial date is 1976). And graded at PR69. That means Proof 69. There is no way. Proofs were not sold in rolls with folded corners. And to be PCGS certified they will be encapsulated in a sealed plastic holder. The PCGS grading system is clearly defined and is only questionable when the coin is not encapsulated with the PCGS certificate. At best those might make BU grades, even then I wouldn't bet on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The item specifics and Detailed item info are wrong on a lot of auctions, but here they're so wrong that it's obvious they aren't correct. It's more likely carelessness about information carried over from an earlier auction listing that he re-used and forgot to update? That certainly doesn't excuse it, but I don't think he was overtly trying to cheat anyone either except with his ridiculous pricing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you look at his other auctions??? they are IDENTICAL.... bicentennial quarters. a nickel collection that only had 6 war nickels in it.
> he is out trying to scam everybody from the bottom up, no doubt. the bicentennial half dollars that are loose are so dirty i would want a tetanus shot after trying to spend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That must be some use of the term IDENTICAL that I'm unfamiliar with? First you complained about the information in Item Specifics section being wrong (not PCGS, wrong year, not PR69). His other auctions don't even have that Item Specifics section? Now you're complaining because the coins are dirty and overpriced. It's obvious you just like to complain! Sure, I agree he's asking way too much for all his stuff. That's the free enterprise system though, nobody is forced to buy them! There are millions of other auctions on Ebay, so move on with your life. Better yet buy coins off that guy on television at 5am in the mornings, he only sells nice clean ones!
Click to expand...


Your not allowed to talk to edsikes like that he is the ebay police. He is the only allowed to sell over priced stuff on ebay


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Let's keep the posts related to recovery and refining.

Dave


----------



## edsikes

Your not allowed to talk to edsikes like that he is the ebay police. He is the only allowed to sell over priced stuff on ebay[/quote]


like i asked you before eastky you show me what im selling thats over priced? none of my stuff is over priced nor do i try to rip anyone off. 

but you love to come running your mouth. you have done it to every person that i have seen you comment on.


----------



## eastky

nunik said:


> Seller will accept $140 for this listing, do you think it is worth buying?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121685005612?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



edsikes has all the best deals on ebay


----------



## eastky

edsikes said:


> nunik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seller will accept $140 for this listing, do you think it is worth buying?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121685005612?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not even close...
> 
> if i was buying it id offer him 45 60-75$ a lb for gold fingers if they are close cut and he has a half pound
Click to expand...


If they are close cut? I was just about tar and feathered for saying the same thing to a member of the forum. I guess a member of the forum gets a pass


----------



## edsikes

no actually you werent eastky, you were called out because you started calling the member out because he was overcharging for fingers i was in on that conversation. 


Re: gold fingers for sale
patnor1011 wrote:
eastky wrote:
Double the price of other buyers.

Really? 
Perhaps you meant to say sellers. :mrgreen:


No I meant other buyers. Boardsort ewasted and a couple others. Paying 38 to 43 usd per pound.

He's trying to squeeze a $57.00s profit plus shipping out a roughly $261 worth of gold going by his claim of 7 grams. There's not 7 grams of gold there in those fingers the way they are broken off the board instead of being close cut.

That's probably the reason the buyers have drop the price they pay for gold fingers.

you always want something for nothing and then accuse people of overcharging when it isnt what you think it should be... hate to break it to you but you arent boardsort and the people on ebay arent affiliated with them. so while it may be a good starting point to use their prices to gauge by for a profit to cost standpoint, you arent a major recycler, and neither are the people that are buying on ebay. thats why you almost got "tarred and feathered" not because you said anything about close cut. so if your gonna cry victim here lets make sure everybody knows that story....

hear that? ohhh yeah thats those crickets you were talking about...


----------



## eastky

edsikes said:


> no actually you werent eastky, you were called out because you started calling the member out because he was overcharging for fingers i was in on that conversation.
> 
> 
> Re: gold fingers for sale
> patnor1011 wrote:
> eastky wrote:
> Double the price of other buyers.
> 
> Really?
> Perhaps you meant to say sellers. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> No I meant other buyers. Boardsort ewasted and a couple others. Paying 38 to 43 usd per pound.
> 
> He's trying to squeeze a $57.00s profit plus shipping out a roughly $261 worth of gold going by his claim of 7 grams. There's not 7 grams of gold there in those fingers the way they are broken off the board instead of being close cut.
> 
> That's probably the reason the buyers have drop the price they pay for gold fingers.
> 
> you always want something for nothing and then accuse people of overcharging when it isnt what you think it should be... hate to break it to you but you arent boardsort and the people on ebay arent affiliated with them. so while it may be a good starting point to use their prices to gauge by for a profit to cost standpoint, you arent a major recycler, and neither are the people that are buying on ebay. thats why you almost got "tarred and feathered" not because you said anything about close cut. so if your gonna cry victim here lets make sure everybody knows that story....
> 
> hear that? ohhh yeah thats those crickets you were talking about...



Boo Hoo I'm taking my ball and going home. Thanks for that nasty PM ed


----------



## Palladium

:arrow: :arrow: :arrow:


FrugalRefiner said:


> Let's keep the posts related to recovery and refining.
> 
> Dave



Moving right along now!


----------



## kuma

edsikes said:


> ...60-75$ a lb for gold fingers if they are close cut _and he has a half pound_



Good call, I was going by the image and thought it looked to be the best part of a lb of trimmed fingers, + those on the RAM + chips / daughter boards.

Note to self, read descriptions!  

Back to my quiet corner :| 

Chris


----------



## goldenchild

How much do you think Steve's dvd will go for? I wonder if it will go for more than what's listed on his sight. If it did it would definitely be worthy of this thread.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Recove...813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f50807e15


----------



## macfixer01

Now here is a total fake which the seller claims is real 24K and should be worth $1000! I guess it's just as well someone didn't butcher a real ingot. I contacted the seller through Ebay but I'm guessing he is either really stupid and thinks it's real, or he knows it's a fake but is taking a chance the buyer won't have it tested?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/391205203601

As I pointed out to him... PAMP SUISSE and CREDIT SUISSE aren't the same thing. Also if you compare his ingot to any picture of a real CREDIT SUISSE ingot: The frame around the name is too thick, the "999.9" numbers are too small, and worse yet it should actually say "999,9" with a comma and not a decimal point!

Will be interesting to see what he replies with, but I can pretty well guess!


----------



## patnor1011

Anyone who do believe that 1oz ingot or bar is that big and thick is asking to be ripped off.


----------



## Anonymous

Given that he has 100% feedback received, he's always given good feedback both as a seller and buyer it leads me to believe that maybe he has been ripped off with this item too.


----------



## jason_recliner

Either that or folks who have no idea what they have bought are happy with the heavy, yellow shiny thing that turned up - just as promised.


----------



## Geo

Look at the scale. A 1 OZT ingot plus chain only weighs 23g?


----------



## Palladium

It's fake. The bottom of the bar has been chopped off to hide the serial numbers because it's a fake and the numbers would show it.

http://www.aliexpress.com/popular/replica-gold-bars.html


----------



## Anonymous

Ralph I agree it's fake mate. 

I just think that given the guy's history he's either been taken in himself or he's branching out into a new career conning people 8) 

Jon


----------



## macfixer01

Yes you're all correct. He made up a reason someone would cut it down (21 Grams for a 21st birthday present). That being the case the details we can see should match a real ingot and they don't. Based on his nasty reply I'm guessing he knows full well it's fake. Oh, and I'm banned from bidding on any of his auctions now too! Whatever will I do?


----------



## Anonymous

I'm sure that you'll cry yourself to sleep feeling all rejected. Oh wait..... 8) 8)


----------



## macfixer01

macfixer01 said:


> Now here is a total fake which the seller claims is real 24K and should be worth $1000! I guess it's just as well someone didn't butcher a real ingot. I contacted the seller through Ebay but I'm guessing he is either really stupid and thinks it's real, or he knows it's a fake but is taking a chance the buyer won't have it tested?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/391205203601
> 
> As I pointed out to him... PAMP SUISSE and CREDIT SUISSE aren't the same thing. Also if you compare his ingot to any picture of a real CREDIT SUISSE ingot: The frame around the name is too thick, the "999.9" numbers are too small, and worse yet it should actually say "999,9" with a comma and not a decimal point!
> 
> Will be interesting to see what he replies with, but I can pretty well guess!




Well he got $785.50 out of somebody for that mess. I should have thought before to look at his completed auctions. He previously sold the top sliver and the sawdust (which in one picture looks pretty coppery to me) in one auction, and the bottom piece in another auction. It's interesting the "ESSAYEUR FONDEUR" cartouche on the bottom piece is much larger than it should be, probably to distract from the fact it had no serial number which should have been below that? All together he made about $1240 off the three auctions.


----------



## rickbb

And all off of plated/clad items that he conveniently didn't tell people about. Let them think it was solid.


----------



## MarcoP

From the picture, shouldn't 1 ounce be 31.1gr? The scale shows 23gr including necklace...


----------



## macfixer01

MarcoP said:


> From the picture, shouldn't 1 ounce be 31.1gr? The scale shows 23gr including necklace...




Well he apparently cut the top and bottom off some sort of fake Credit Suisse ingot (which he was calling a PAMP Suisse ingot) leaving 21 grams, then put a 2 Gram chain on it?


----------



## MarcoP

macfixer01 said:


> MarcoP said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the picture, shouldn't 1 ounce be 31.1gr? The scale shows 23gr including necklace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he apparently cut the top and bottom off some sort of fake Credit Suisse ingot (which he was calling a PAMP Suisse ingot) leaving 21 grams, then put a 2 Gram chain on it?
Click to expand...

You might be spot on. The bottom part really looks like cut off.


----------



## macfixer01

macfixer01 said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is a total fake which the seller claims is real 24K and should be worth $1000! I guess it's just as well someone didn't butcher a real ingot. I contacted the seller through Ebay but I'm guessing he is either really stupid and thinks it's real, or he knows it's a fake but is taking a chance the buyer won't have it tested?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/391205203601
> 
> As I pointed out to him... PAMP SUISSE and CREDIT SUISSE aren't the same thing. Also if you compare his ingot to any picture of a real CREDIT SUISSE ingot: The frame around the name is too thick, the "999.9" numbers are too small, and worse yet it should actually say "999,9" with a comma and not a decimal point!
> 
> Will be interesting to see what he replies with, but I can pretty well guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he got $785.50 out of somebody for that mess. I should have thought before to look at his completed auctions. He previously sold the top sliver and the sawdust (which in one picture looks pretty coppery to me) in one auction, and the bottom piece in another auction. It's interesting the "ESSAYEUR FONDEUR" cartouche on the bottom piece is much larger than it should be, probably to distract from the fact it had no serial number which should have been below that? All together he made about $1240 off the three auctions.
Click to expand...



I've been watching and waiting, and I see his buyer left him negative feedback. Can't say I'm really surprised!


----------



## macfixer01

Here's another bright boy... Even if this plating scrap was all 24k (the big piece obviously is not), it would still only be worth maximum $598 at current spot price. Then he says his father collected it from the tanks and brought it home from the plating company he worked for. Sure sounds like stolen material to me!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400970528336


----------



## resabed01

macfixer01 said:


> I've been watching and waiting, and I see his buyer left him negative feedback. Can't say I'm really surprised!



You're right! The guy is some kind of hothead.


----------



## macfixer01

And the Ebay scams continue.... Here's an auction for gold coins supposedly melted in a house fire.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171885314790

According to multiple sources the average house fire temperature is only 1100 Fahrenheit, about 850 degrees too low to melt gold. Not absolutely impossible I suppose, maybe if a jet plane crashed into his house? Then he doesn't say what kind of gold coins they were, a lot of them are only .900 or .916 gold? He claims the lumps were acid tested as 24K. Acid won't differentiate 22K or higher, plus he's only testing the surface. Lastly there are 2 pieces neither of which may be a homogenous melt so any test could be invalid? I sent him some questions, and I'll be interested to see his reply. I'm guessing my interest won't be appreciated, it usually isn't.

Macfixer01


----------



## jason_recliner

As a former firefighter myself, I just want to add a few things:
1: There's no such thing as an average house fire.
2: To get the 1100°C mass temperature (not flame temperature) required, I expect these coins would have to be stored in the ceiling, when the jet crashed into it.
3: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Palladium

Sort of like jetfuel can melt steel beams and bring down a sky scraper. :mrgreen:


----------



## g_axelsson

Palladium said:


> Sort of like jetfuel can melt steel beams and bring down a sky scraper. :mrgreen:


You only need to soften the steel enough to start to buckle, when the mass above starts moving nothing can stop it and the further it goes the more mass is adding to the avalanche.

Just as any demolition using implosion works, knock out a floor or two and the stored potential energy does the rest of the work. It's all standard physics.

Göran


----------



## Palladium

Palladium said:


> Sort of like jetfuel can melt steel beams and bring down a sky scraper. :mrgreen:





g_axelsson said:


> Just as any demolition using implosion works, knock out a floor or two and the stored potential energy does the rest of the work. It's all standard physics.
> 
> Göran



Yeah, that sounds about right! :twisted:


----------



## goldenchild

http://www.ebay.com/itm/60-Grams-Double-Sided-Computer-Gold-Fingers-Closely-Cut-for-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-/281765826249?hash=item419a8d4ec9

Really?


----------



## Palladium

goldenchild said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/60-Grams-Double-Sided-Computer-Gold-Fingers-Closely-Cut-for-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-/281765826249?hash=item419a8d4ec9
> 
> Really?



And just in case you missed out on that one he's got 5 more available. :twisted:


----------



## glorycloud

I followed this auction and I was pretty surprised as to what it sold for. :shock: 
It was for three ounces of gold cpu cover plates, not three pounds of plates!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221842860369?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I did some research about yields from this forum and I came up with a value of $75.00.
Am I missing something???


----------



## Anonymous

I agree with you Glory cos I've put some data up here about these. the price is too high for 90g for these items.


----------



## jason_recliner

goldenchild said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/60-Grams-Double-Sided-Computer-Gold-Fingers-Closely-Cut-for-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-/281765826249?hash=item419a8d4ec9
> 
> Really?


But you're getting *AT LEAST* 60 grams. Looks like they're even liberally throwing in an extra 1. :roll:


----------



## mitchd

Take a look at the beauty.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191411263032?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## patnor1011

mitchd said:


> Take a look at the beauty.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191411263032?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Had a good laugh at this:
"Nice proof like surfaces with light contact marks." :mrgreen:


----------



## user 12009

patnor1011 said:


> mitchd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the beauty.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191411263032?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a good laugh at this:
> "Nice proof like surfaces with light contact marks." :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

That is the worst lost wax casting job I have ever seen. Looks like lady liberty is getting pretty old and wrinkled.
There are two different coins shown, but he says you get the exact coin shown.


----------



## rickbb

The title says 14k+ but the description says it's marked .999.

Wonder which it is. No where does it say anything about the actual gold content. A experienced brick and mortar coin shop would be able to know that with a cheap acid test if nothing else.

He does say it's an "art round" though which means it's not a real coin and never was. 

A bad molded copy of a really worn coin of questionable gold content and he's asking 100% spot, (more or less), for it.


----------



## silversaddle1

Well I can't say for a house fire, but when our barn burned down, it melted holes in the new steel roof.


----------



## justinhcase

patnor1011 said:


> mitchd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the beauty.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191411263032?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a good laugh at this:
> "Nice proof like surfaces with light contact marks." :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

It looks like some one has just pressed a liberty coin in some sand and filled the cavity.
It would be a cheap way to make some medallions with that ruff look if it was the seventy's.


----------



## macfixer01

rickbb said:


> The title says 14k+ but the description says it's marked .999.
> 
> Wonder which it is. No where does it say anything about the actual gold content. A experienced brick and mortar coin shop would be able to know that with a cheap acid test if nothing else.
> 
> He does say it's an "art round" though which means it's not a real coin and never was.
> 
> A bad molded copy of a really worn coin of questionable gold content and he's asking 100% spot, (more or less), for it.




Who really knows the value? He's another one who conveniently doesn't say if he's talking about Troy Ounces or Avoirdupois ounces?


----------



## glorycloud

Hurry - this one is ending soon!! 

*Double sided gold cpu scrap for gold *

A one inch square piece of circuit board with gold plating on it for only $10!! Free shipping!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Double-sided-gold-cpu-scrap-for-gold-/331643604965?hash=item4d377fcfe5


----------



## jason_recliner

glorycloud said:


> Hurry - this one is ending soon!!
> 
> *Double sided gold cpu scrap for gold *
> 
> A one inch square piece of circuit board with gold plating on it for only $10!! Free shipping!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Double-sided-gold-cpu-scrap-for-gold-/331643604965?hash=item4d377fcfe5


I hope it includes the quarter dollar.


----------



## MarcoP

jason_recliner said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry - this one is ending soon!!
> 
> *Double sided gold cpu scrap for gold *
> 
> A one inch square piece of circuit board with gold plating on it for only $10!! Free shipping!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Double-sided-gold-cpu-scrap-for-gold-/331643604965?hash=item4d377fcfe5
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it includes the quarter dollar.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## resabed01

I should make them a fair offer of $0.01.


----------



## macfixer01

I don't think this guy has what he thinks he has? It would be nice to see the full label but this mining sample seems to be showing the amounts per Ton of ore? He seems to think the amounts of gold, silver, and copper are what is in the bottle?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151807984553


----------



## butcher

I think he knows he does not have 750 dollars worth of gold in the bottle, but has a good way of pulling a scam on some fool on Ebay.


----------



## user 12009

Does any body know this guy? I am trying to figure out the best pricing to either buy or sell RAM sticks and he claims to have figuered it out but he will tell for $10.00

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quick-Guide...mory-sticks-/271975138139?hash=item3f52fb435b

His info couldn't be more than one page. Looks like he has never made a sale.


----------



## Anonymous

I think you'll find that there's more valid information on this site than in his book.


----------



## goldenchild

With electronic scrap I just can't see how you could possibly come up with a "best" method to buy it. There are just way too many variables. As close to free is really the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Anonymous

goldenchild said:


> With electronic scrap I just can't see how you could possibly come up with a "best" method to buy it. There are just way too many variables. As close to free is really the only thing I can think of.



I'm aware that I'll probably be castigated for this reply however it needs to be said and it's written in the hope it will benefit some of the members. Golden, the best way to buy electronic scrap is actually to study, know your product, research the types of scrap that offer the best yields and then actively go out and find it. (I'm replying as if speaking to you but I mean it in general so please don't take it personally.)

I cannot say this enough but knowledge, knowledge, *knowledge*. 

This forum is one of many out there and the data on here alone can point anyone towards a very profitable refining career. Whilst everyone gets lucky once in a while, picking up free scrap (or close to free) and refining the low grade product that comes from said scrap will achieve not much more than honing your processes, whilst taking up an awful lot of your time. 

Do your homework. spend hours and days doing it. Weeks would be better. Then actively go looking for the "high rent" gear, the stuff that your homework tells you gives good yields. Don't be afraid to spend some coin when you find it because the returns will literally make your eyes boggle.

I spend hours at a time researching particular components and more importantly_* what they are used in*_.

Then I find where those units live and I buy them. Forearmed with the knowledge of what is inside them I can work out what I need to pay to give me the return I have set myself. 

Handled well, you can spend $200 and turn it into $600 or even $1000 in a weekend. If you're into selling your gold then sell it and then you've got between $600 and $1000 to spend next time. 

Rinse and repeat. Before you know where you are you'll have $5000 to spend and THAT gentlemen is when the game really gets interesting because doubling up on $5000 is a wonderful experience. 

To those who don't appreciate what I'm saying that's your choice. You carry on doing what you're doing. For those who want to achieve something beyond messing around with 3g of gold at a time then please take it on board. 

Meant in the best possible way guys.

Jon


----------



## user 12009

spaceships said:


> Do your homework. spend hours and days doing it. Weeks would be better. Then actively go looking for the "high rent" gear, the stuff that your homework tells you gives good yields.


Very good info. That is what I was trying to do today at work and ran across that "e-book"

I am doing the math to see if it is more profitable to buy two certain items on feeBay and sell to my recycler or buy the same thing from my recycler and sell on feeBay.

I have already bought hundreds of an item for .05¢ each and sold everyone at $8 to $13 each.
In another deal I bought almost 5000 of an item at .045¢ each and sold for .125¢ to .20¢ each.

All items had gold on or in them.
Sad thing is I completely bought out the supply, but waiting for more.


----------



## resabed01

I'm willing to agree, less than 10K sounds right. The question is, how much less than 10k!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Scrap-gold-/121770080755?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1120

lol, truth in advertising


----------



## patnor1011

cyberdan said:


> Does any body know this guy? I am trying to figure out the best pricing to either buy or sell RAM sticks and he claims to have figuered it out but he will tell for $10.00
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quick-Guide...mory-sticks-/271975138139?hash=item3f52fb435b
> 
> His info couldn't be more than one page. Looks like he has never made a sale.



This may help Dan
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827&start=630#p240299


----------



## user 12009

patnor1011 said:


> This may help Dan
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827&start=630#p240299


Yes, it did. thanks.


----------



## patnor1011

1.27 Kilogram of aluminium for 83.80$ that is some new record. :twisted:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scrap-Computer-Hard-Disk-Drive-Platters-for-Metal-Platinum-Paladium-etc-Recovery-/381411757169?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## patnor1011

This looks like good find, depend on postage. Not good for me but some us members may go for it. 40 of them looks like gold plated dacom cards other 20 do have pins and IC inside so some value there too.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-60-PSION-DACOM-GOLD-CARD-56K-AND-FAX-NETWORK-GSM-ISDN-3-COM-ZOOM-PCMCIA-/331682321930?hash=item4d39ce960a:g:slsAAOSwFnFV8eu1


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

patnor1011 said:


> This looks like good find, depend on postage. Not good for me but some us members may go for it. 40 of them looks like gold plated dacom cards other 20 do have pins and IC inside so some value there too.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-60-PSION-DACOM-GOLD-CARD-56K-AND-FAX-NETWORK-GSM-ISDN-3-COM-ZOOM-PCMCIA-/331682321930?hash=item4d39ce960a:g:slsAAOSwFnFV8eu1



Those are just normal everyday PCMCIA cards. Nothing special about them, the gold on the outside is not gold plating. They are very small, there are not many pins so not much gold plating at all. After taking them apart, removing the PC boards, liberating the pins from the plastic surround I think anyone would be hard pressed to claim a profit or very much value at all. I am looking at one right now, and honestly there is not much gold plating over copper on the green board. 

I would be surprised if there was $25 dollars worth of gold on all the PCMCIA cards in total.

Scott


----------



## patnor1011

I think I have seen somewhere that outside is gold plated. I will have to test one.


----------



## patnor1011

NobleMetalWorks said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like good find, depend on postage. Not good for me but some us members may go for it. 40 of them looks like gold plated dacom cards other 20 do have pins and IC inside so some value there too.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-60-PSION-DACOM-GOLD-CARD-56K-AND-FAX-NETWORK-GSM-ISDN-3-COM-ZOOM-PCMCIA-/331682321930?hash=item4d39ce960a:g:slsAAOSwFnFV8eu1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are just normal everyday PCMCIA cards. Nothing special about them, the gold on the outside is not gold plating. They are very small, there are not many pins so not much gold plating at all. After taking them apart, removing the PC boards, liberating the pins from the plastic surround I think anyone would be hard pressed to claim a profit or very much value at all. I am looking at one right now, and honestly there is not much gold plating over copper on the green board.
> 
> I would be surprised if there was $25 dollars worth of gold on all the PCMCIA cards in total.
> 
> Scott
Click to expand...


No, according to this it is a gold plating.
:arrow: http://insight.actapricot.org/insight/common/addin/glbeng.pdf

I used to see quite a lot of these casings for sale on ebay for gold recovery, I have no clue about yield someone may try to calculate it. That is why I thought it may be worth a shot for us member.
I have recently scrapped about 50 of them so I know what is inside, that outside plating was what I thought may be worth a shot at 25 $ it does look better than most of other auctions for few grams of cpu pins or fingers at the same price.


----------



## edsikes

they will probably wind up selling for 100$ US knowing the way stuff goes on ebay...


----------



## patnor1011

They may, if he word it differently and include gold recovery and make better pic with them on the floor or something... Then crazies will jump on them like mad.


----------



## solar_plasma

:lol: Some people do not treat their waste, they sell it. What comes next? Used AP? Fouled electrolytes?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1kg-CPU-Kera...821417?hash=item419e5dcbe9:g:LNkAAOSw0JpV6EqL

Can't be anyone in this forum, because he believes there is gold in the ceramic.


----------



## Palladium

http://daytona.craigslist.org/bar/5261178809.html


----------



## edsikes

Palladium said:


> http://daytona.craigslist.org/bar/5261178809.html





what in gods name is that ridiculous looking contraption.... looks like someone went crazy at home depot and said... that could work...


----------



## Barren Realms 007

edsikes said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://daytona.craigslist.org/bar/5261178809.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what in gods name is that ridiculous looking contraption.... looks like someone went crazy at home depot and said... that could work...
Click to expand...



I think that is the next generation of the kit's the guy on ebay was selling.


----------



## resabed01

I've seen those kits on ebay with promises to get rich quick. Looks like somebody bought that abomination then after had a reality check. Now they are trying to unload it and re-coup their losses... sad.


----------



## Palladium

edsikes said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://daytona.craigslist.org/bar/5261178809.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what in gods name is that ridiculous looking contraption.... looks like someone went crazy at home depot and said... that could work...
Click to expand...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/220v-Refining-System-w-fumes-purification-for-Scrap-Gold-recovery-/141647165408?hash=item20fad437e0:g:EcQAAOxyoA1RMhGX


----------



## Anonymous

You would think that the litigious "blame and sue everyone else for our mistakes" culture that exists in the US would put anyone sensible off making a few bucks selling this on eBay 8) 8) 

That gear really IS a lawsuit waiting to happen. 

Jon


----------



## goldenchild

It's amazing there hasn't been some type of serious injury with these units. Reported anyway. It would seem that (luckily) no one ever gets around to using these things. It could be because after the get rich fast adrenaline wears off and the buyer realizes they actually have to do some work they abandon the idea.


----------



## patnor1011

Real shame is that if anyone bought and "tested" this "refining turnkey system" he cant use these fine slow cookers for what they were made to be used for - cooking food.

I hope that he will not be that stupid to try to clean them and sell separately as slow cookers.


----------



## edsikes

ive gotta say, i have never been more scared of anything ive ever seen... that includes the first time i used my reverse plating bath. i thought that thing was sketchy... this... wow...


----------



## davidalimoges

Hi all

it's been a few minutes that I put my ad on line and already have offers :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272046331967


----------



## Anonymous

$2000 initial asking price for 50g of plated pins? I wouldn't have the brass neck to put that up but hey ho, crack on. 

There's just no moral justification for even TRYING that because the implication in the price is that they are pure gold and it's a sucker trap.


----------



## galenrog

$20.00 is a bit high for something that I can harvest myself. If I simply wanted to learn recovery techniques, small lots like this may be the way to go, even at $20.00.


----------



## Anonymous

galenrog said:


> $20.00 is a bit high for something that I can harvest myself. If I simply wanted to learn recovery techniques, small lots like this may be the way to go, even at $20.00.



It was at $2,000 when I made my post Galen 8)


----------



## g_axelsson

Would you refine this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111851003429&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT






Göran


----------



## Barren Realms 007

g_axelsson said:


> Would you refine this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111851003429&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Göran



Yes because the lettering is messed up.


----------



## mls26cwru

Just.... WOW.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-09-KILO-Gold-Recovery-Gold-Bar-Melted-Drop-Scrap-Plated-Computer-Pins-IDE-/111849258035?hash=item1a0abc3c33:g:SIIAAOSwcOFWbd4F


I guess I should really get into the brass ingot making business!


----------



## justinhcase

mls26cwru said:


> Just.... WOW.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-09-KILO-Gold-Recovery-Gold-Bar-Melted-Drop-Scrap-Plated-Computer-Pins-IDE-/111849258035?hash=item1a0abc3c33:g:SIIAAOSwcOFWbd4F
> 
> 
> I guess I should really get into the brass ingot making business!


"If you do not know what to do with the product, please do not buy it"
What would you do with it.My suggestion would involve the chap employing a proctologist in the near future.
In line with forum guide line's I will not explain further.
May be £140 if you had an efficient way to process.


----------



## g_axelsson

Barren Realms 007 said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you refine this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111851003429&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Göran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because the lettering is messed up.
Click to expand...

You're right, the letters made it go low... :mrgreen: 

... but I'm not sorry for selling it instead of refining it. It was a good day on eBay today.

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner

g_axelsson said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you refine this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111851003429&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> Göran
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because the lettering is messed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, the letters made it go low... :mrgreen:
> 
> ... but I'm not sorry for selling it instead of refining it. It was a good day on eBay today.
> 
> Göran
Click to expand...

Holy crap! I guess it was! Unless you feel you could have pulled a half an ounce out of it!

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007

g_axelsson said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you refine this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111851003429&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Göran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because the lettering is messed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, the letters made it go low... :mrgreen:
> 
> ... but I'm not sorry for selling it instead of refining it. It was a good day on eBay today.
> 
> Göran
Click to expand...


It did real good too. 8)


----------



## g_axelsson

FrugalRefiner said:


> Holy crap! I guess it was! Unless you feel you could have pulled a half an ounce out of it!
> 
> Dave


I think that would be a bit tough, it weighs 16.5 g... not quite worth it's weight in gold, but at least in platinum. :mrgreen: 

22 CPU:s sold tonight got over $1000 in total.

Göran


----------



## MarcoP

g_axelsson said:


> Would you refine this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111851003429&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> Göran


That was enough to convince me to check my CPUs, how would I know if it is collectable? Any list I can check?

Marco


----------



## Grelko

> That was enough to convince me to check my CPUs, how would I know if it is collectable? Any list I can check?
> 
> Marco



This is as close as I could get to a list. It's the prices that you can buy the chips at, from the website. http://www.aliexpress.com/price/collectible-electronics_price.html Alot of it seems to come from a japanese electronic store.

This link has prices for vintage computers and retro videogame consoles. http://www.retrogamingcollector.com/Retro-Gaming-Price-Guide.html Prices are in Pounds.


----------



## g_axelsson

MarcoP said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you refine this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111851003429&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> Göran
> 
> 
> 
> That was enough to convince me to check my CPUs, how would I know if it is collectable? Any list I can check?
> 
> Marco
Click to expand...

Sorry, no list. It's the odd and rare things that is collectable. NexGen, early Intel CPU:s (grey and white ceramics 4004, 8008), engineering samples, Transmeta, Weitek math processors, transputer, IBM multichip modules, RapidCad, Overdrive...

On intel CPU:s there is often a code, S-spec, starts often with an S and 4 or 5 more letters and digits. These you can google to try to get a picture of earlier sales. If it starts with a Q or ES it is a prequal or engineering samples and often gives a good price.

Then it is as always, when you have something that two or more collectors wants the price can just run away. This was five times more than I expected. I've seen two earlier sales of this model but with a green heat sink glued on that reached above $100. Maybe this version without heat sink is even rarer. I sold a similar one but with 20/40 speed instead of this one at 33/66 and I got $30 for that.

The main site seems to be http://www.cpu-world.com/ with it's forum. We have both Glory_Cloud and Patnor1011 there, selling CPU:s.

And as always... study, it takes time to learn the market. I've spent a couple of months now but it's paid off. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## MarcoP

Thank you for all great details, great coordinates to follow to open my way trough the market. I have a small amount of CPUs to check for quality, S-spec and early sales.

Déjà vu 

Marco


----------



## glorycloud

As with processing e-scrap and refining gold, it takes time and effort to prep and sell processors
to collectors. With study, patience and a willingness to both save rarer cpu's from an acid bath
and get a better ROI for your efforts, you can actually have fun doing it.

Be prepared to spend hours straightening the mangled pins on processors, cataloging part numbers,
figuring out fair market value for what you have, taking pictures of what you want to sell, etc.
in order to be effective in this venture. Forget ebay pricing when attempting to sell to collectors
as the majority of buy it now pricing is way "over priced". It's easy to think you're going to get
rich off selling individual chips this way. You won't but you can improve your bottom line.
That didn't stop you from chasing after every speck of gold you saw on a computer board
either now did it until you figured out for yourself that you were chasing after nothing. :lol: 

Some will choose to sell and then quickly give up as it isn't as easy as it looks. Then everything
harvested from escrap will go right back again into the bucket or coffee carafe along with the acid
of choice. Either way can be enjoyable. This way is just easier for me now for posterity's sake
of preserving old chips and I am not in an area any longer where I can process and refine for gold safely.

Having said all that, some people want a partner to sell for them just as some want someone
else to refine for them for various reasons. Do your research when looking for a partner in 
either endeavor and you may find the answer for your circumstance and opportunities in 
refining, collecting and life. 8)


----------



## MarcoP

Thanks glorycloud! Will also keep every line of your post in mind. I have found a way on how to multiply memory modules value, processors are little different but both requires an initial investment of time and patience, but willingness all the way through.

Marco


----------



## mister_rf

g_axelsson said:


> ... but I'm not sorry for selling it instead of refining it. It was a good day on eBay today.
> Göran


It is frequently said that one man's trash is another man's treasure, and nowhere is this statement more accurate than in that eBay auctions. Nice surprise for you, as in my position I was also very surprise by the results of the auction. I have noticed those were relative fresh eBay users, what country the winner is located? 8)


----------



## g_axelsson

It was a buyer from USA, I haven't received any money yet and I'm afraid it wasn't a serious bid.

 

But if nothing else, I got a good laugh out of it and I still have the CPU. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## macfixer01

g_axelsson said:


> It was a buyer from USA, I haven't received any money yet and I'm afraid it wasn't a serious bid.
> 
> 
> 
> But if nothing else, I got a good laugh out of it and I still have the CPU. :mrgreen:
> 
> Göran




I would think you are justified offering it to the second-highest bidder then? Is that still possible on EBay since it doesn't generally show complete user names anymore? It's been years since I went through the trouble of trying to sell anything on EBay.


----------



## g_axelsson

Yeah, I can make a second time offer to the next buyer and I will, but I have to complete the non-paying process first and it takes a few days. As a seller I can see the bidders ID all the time, but eBay have become worse over the years. Just the fact that I can't give a buyer a negative feedback makes the feedback system a bit pointless. eBay have gone from being an electronic flea market into an outlet channel for large companies over the last 15 years.

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner

While you can't give a "negative" feedback, you're still free to make whatever comment you like in their "positive" feedback. If anyone is interested in looking at feedback, they'll see your unflattering comment.

Dave


----------



## mister_rf

That’s not an option as long the number one bidder has zero feedback and the second bidder has only one feedback. 8) 
IMO I try to give people buying that have zero feedback the benefit of the doubt. I consider if it's a buyer maybe they are sometimes overly enthusiastic about the item or not knowledgeable enough to make an informed bid which overly inflates the price. But on the other hand, maybe those are fake accounts, and you may have a ghost buyer with no intention of purchasing that item. End of the day, you will have to wait one week to file a claim and wait another week to get the Final Value Fee Credit back.


----------



## man114

Someone is going to be disappointed...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222015597306?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## FrugalRefiner

You can't blame the seller. In his description he says "This 14k Heavy Gold Electroplated Mens ring" and he started it at $0.99. He's probably just as surprised as anyone.

Dave


----------



## man114

FrugalRefiner said:


> You can't blame the seller. In his description he says "This 14k Heavy Gold Electroplated Mens ring" and he started it at $0.99. He's probably just as surprised as anyone.
> 
> Dave



No, definitely not the seller's fault at all. The weird part is several many feedback buyers bid too, and much more than it was worth. They sell them brand new at the antiques mall here for $9.99. I've seen gold plated sterling ones at the thrift stores for $20. 

Wonder if people are just seeing "heavy gold" and blindly bidding. Of course I saw some of those bars of "melted pins" go for hundreds this week (which sadly, in this case, are a better deal, you at least get a big brass bar).

As much as I'd like the money too, I'd cancel the auction if it were me selling it, I'm not going to sell someone a rhinestone in base metal for $200+ and feel good about it.


----------



## edsikes

damn thats like the gold filled pocket watch case from a few years back.... someaone paid some ridiculous amount because the guy didnt know what he was describing and the other person didnt know what they were buying, wound up selling for like 530 dollars...


----------



## man114

edsikes said:


> damn thats like the gold filled pocket watch case from a few years back.... someaone paid some ridiculous amount because the guy didnt know what he was describing and the other person didnt know what they were buying, wound up selling for like 530 dollars...



This one was pretty clear that it was electroplated. I've got another lot of 50g of gold filled necklaces and such in my watch list that's already up to $40 with 15 bids and climbing fast still had quite a bit of time on it. It strictly states gold filled, granted it has more gold than this ring, but I'm curious if this one gets inexplicably bid up too. 

Some pocket watch cases I can understand to some degree because they're sometimes confusing to decipher. One local thrift store had one listed st $199 claiming it was 14k when it was just gold filled.


----------



## MarcoP

I've had explained how sellers could reach the desired bid on their items. After a while on eBay, as seller, you can make connection with other sellers and each of them have buyer accounts. Let's say you are selling, I'll bid on your item till the price goes high enough. If I win, I don't pay and positive feedbacks are left.

I've been asked to join this spoiled game and I've reported a couple accounts to eBay support but nothing happened.

So, be aware even when an item have a bidder with hundreds or thousands feedbacks, he will eventually wins if the price is about right for some items, while for other genre of items will go as high as they could.

It is hard to know when it is an honest bid or not, but luckily it is easy enough to know what price I want to pay. I'm not a gambler so if the price goes over my set price I'll leave the table.

Marco


----------



## scrappappy

FrugalRefiner said:


> You can't blame the seller. In his description he says "This 14k Heavy Gold Electroplated Mens ring" and he started it at $0.99. He's probably just as surprised as anyone.
> 
> Dave


Sometimes I notice plated items and small amounts of gold going for way over spot around the same time we see a rally in gold. It almost seems like last minute preppers that just want to get in at any price after seeing it gold touted on mainstream media. I also noticed lots of inflated bids from Russia when they were going through their currency crisis about a year ago. I think most people know something isn't right with the world economy but they don't prepare until they have to. Makes you wonder what will happen to the price if this thing really unravels.. but lets just hope that never happens.


----------



## man114

scrappappy said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't blame the seller. In his description he says "This 14k Heavy Gold Electroplated Mens ring" and he started it at $0.99. He's probably just as surprised as anyone.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I notice plated items and small amounts of gold going for way over spot around the same time we see a rally in gold. It almost seems like last minute preppers that just want to get in at any price after seeing it gold touted on mainstream media. I also noticed lots of inflated bids from Russia when they were going through their currency crisis about a year ago. I think most people know something isn't right with the world economy but they don't prepare until they have to. Makes you wonder what will happen to the price if this thing really unravels.. but lets just hope that never happens.
Click to expand...


It doesn't have to unravel entirely, just get shaky in any country and you see these spikes and panic buying. 

It makes the people in the right position a lot of money. During the 2008 recession I didn't even have the best job but it was basically layoff proof, I was in college and had no real expenses other than gas, so when Whitehall Jewelers went bankrupt I went to town. I figured out what hadn't been marked up extensively for the sale and literally spent every dime I had coming in. When the prices got right. Gold was all over the board in 2008 but I figured it average 800 an ounce so I was trying to spend half spot. Figuring I could at least immediate get 2/3s at a pawn. I was lucky they had 3 of these stores near me. I literally went there daily. I remember buying bags of 14k wedding bands for $20 a pop and what was better hardly anyone had any money to buy the stuff back then. So I bought tons of gold and easy flip diamond rings. 

I ended up making quite a bit of money in the end because I held onto it quite a while because I wasn't desperate for cash. If I could have I would have bought even more looking back.


----------



## resabed01

"No work, No pins"

I wonder why? Maybe it has something to do with the AR they were in! :shock: :roll: 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LOT-13-Vintage-Ceramic-CPU-for-scrap-or-collections-/172132167505?hash=item2813e06f51:g:ONoAAOSwwpdW-8o7


----------



## ebjackson30

First:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252341569943?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I won this a few days ago...seller cancelled sale. Reason? Quote "this is not the right price for this item"

Next:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162007422903?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I have a bad habit of buying some things here and there on eBay. I noticed in one of the pics a Cyrix processor.

And last but not least, not an eBay link. Just a story. This past weekend I traded $25 for 2 non-working Playstation 3s. Let the bashing begin :mrgreen:


----------



## FrugalRefiner

ebjackson30 said:


> First:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252341569943?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I won this a few days ago...seller cancelled sale. Reason? Quote "this is not the right price for this item"


I've had a couple of sellers do that to me. I report them to eBay. FeePay frowns on that. They are no longer sellers there. 

Dave


----------



## macfixer01

FrugalRefiner said:


> ebjackson30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252341569943?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I won this a few days ago...seller cancelled sale. Reason? Quote "this is not the right price for this item"
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a couple of sellers do that to me. I report them to eBay. FeePay frowns on that. They are no longer sellers there.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...



Yes definitely report that seller. That's reprehensible, it's supposed to be an auction. If he wanted a minimum price he could have started it higher, sold it buy-it-now, or put a reserve on it. He had 3 chances and blew it.


----------



## etack

macfixer01 said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebjackson30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252341569943?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I won this a few days ago...seller cancelled sale. Reason? Quote "this is not the right price for this item"
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a couple of sellers do that to me. I report them to eBay. FeePay frowns on that. They are no longer sellers there.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes definitely report that seller. That's reprehensible, it's supposed to be an auction. If he wanted a minimum price he could have started it higher, sold it buy-it-now, or put a reserve on it. He had 3 chances and blew it.
Click to expand...


I dont know it looks like he just forgot to put shipping on the item. It will cost him money to ship it out.

Eric


----------



## ebjackson30

macfixer01 said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebjackson30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252341569943?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I won this a few days ago...seller cancelled sale. Reason? Quote "this is not the right price for this item"
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a couple of sellers do that to me. I report them to eBay. FeePay frowns on that. They are no longer sellers there.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes definitely report that seller. That's reprehensible, it's supposed to be an auction. If he wanted a minimum price he could have started it higher, sold it buy-it-now, or put a reserve on it. He had 3 chances and blew it.
Click to expand...



Also, they give you the option to cancel if the auction isn't going the way you want it to. I think this guy just fell asleep and forgot about the auction and when it didn't end up the way he wanted he filed the cancellation. I disputed it and paid for the item. Now he's trying to say something about an open case.


----------



## Anonymous

It's because a lot ebay sellers AND buyers haven't got any morals or business sense. My company has a Platinum seller account on eBay. We sell stuff worldwide and you wouldn't believe some of the crap we have to deal with. 

Jon


----------



## ebjackson30

spaceships said:


> It's because a lot ebay sellers AND buyers haven't got any morals or business sense. My company has a Platinum seller account on eBay. We sell stuff worldwide and you wouldn't believe some of the crap we have to deal with.
> 
> Jon



I have an idea of it. I'm a small time seller myself. Mainly miscellaneous computer items that I've upgraded out of. People one eSlave are horrendous.


----------



## hfywc

seller asking for $200 for this cpu....


----------



## Johnny5

FrugalRefiner said:


> While you can't give a "negative" feedback, you're still free to make whatever comment you like in their "positive" feedback. If anyone is interested in looking at feedback, they'll see your unflattering comment.
> 
> Dave


 

No you can't.


----------



## Aristo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222204466021?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Seriously.


----------



## Refining Rick

It sold for that much??? $438.00 plus $6.80 S&H! 30 bids. Could there possibly even be 10 grams of gold in there? Darn, I need to stop reclaiming and refining and just sell it on Ebay!


----------



## silversaddle1

Refining Rick said:


> It sold for that much??? $438.00 plus $6.80 S&H! 30 bids. Could there possibly even be 10 grams of gold in there? Darn, *I need to stop reclaiming and refining and just sell it on Ebay!*



How long have I been saying that? :lol:


----------



## goldsilverpro

I see no components in there worth $200/pound. Maybe half of that - maybe.


----------



## macfixer01

It looks like there are quite a few Analog Devices AD390 Quad 12-bit Digital/Analog Converter chips in that auction lot. Maybe someone was taking a chance a few were working and usable, or resellable? Might be good gold in them also, who knows? I wouldn't think the lot is worth that much though.

http://www.analog.com/media/en/technical-documentation/data-sheets/AD390.pdf


----------



## macfixer01

Here's a new twist. Another new scam and lying seller claiming that Pentium Pros yield a gram of gold...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrap-Penti...428146?hash=item2ef2963df2:g:L2IAAOSwTZ1XnMuV


----------



## Refining Rick

Buhahahahaha!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrap-for-Gold-Pentium-Pro-CPU-Chip-Very-High-Yield-/201637902416?hash=item2ef28e3850:g:lSkAAOSwaB5XoVrx
Nice chips. :shock:

Seems to be a rash of Pros out right now. Some even reference the CPU page:
http://refinementofpreciousmetals.com/Rev_0.7.1.pdf but I can not find any listings at the moment.


----------



## Refining Rick

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7lb-UN-BROKEN-2lb-BONUS-PROCESSED-Ceramic-Lot-Gold-Recovery-Scrap-CPU-Processor-/282145180392?hash=item41b129cae8:g:cbcAAOSwZVlXuk2m

Nice twist on selling trash. If this sells, I have a whole bucket to put up.
Why do they seem so unwashed? Can you sell/ship stuff with A/R residue all over it?


----------



## goldsilverpro

Refining Rick said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/7lb-UN-BROKEN-2lb-BONUS-PROCESSED-Ceramic-Lot-Gold-Recovery-Scrap-CPU-Processor-/282145180392?hash=item41b129cae8:g:cbcAAOSwZVlXuk2m
> 
> Nice twist on selling trash. If this sells, I have a whole bucket to put up.
> Why do they seem so unwashed? Can you sell/ship stuff with A/R residue all over it?


Landfill stuff.


----------



## justinhcase

Can any one give credence to this hokum.
I think it is a flashy attempt to resell the idea of Dousing Rods.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pro-AKS-3D-Metal-Gold-Detector-Long-Range-Gold-Diamond-Detector-800m-Range-NEW/381713501448?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38813%26meid%3Df29c559100924fea92034141c0218a5b%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D222225562231
:lol:


----------



## galenrog

Yes, this item and all other long range locators, as they are sometimes called, are just another type of dowsing rod.


----------



## glorycloud

Here is a way to sell pure 24K gold shot at 150+% of spot.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-00-Gram-999-9-CLEAN-PURE-FINE-24K-GOLD-NUGGET-SHOT-BULLION-NO-SCRAP-GUARRANTY-/172328119113?hash=item281f8e6b49:g:CMcAAOSwxg5XyL6W

Better yet, sell it in grains of gold as no one knows what they're getting in grams. (1 gram = 15.43 grains of gold)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15-16-Grain-999-9-PURE-FINE-24K-GOLD-NUGGET-SHOT-BULLION-NO-SCRAP-GUARRANTY-/172328124151?hash=item281f8e7ef7:g:CMcAAOSwxg5XyL6W


----------



## goldenhaha

glorycloud said:


> Here is a way to sell pure 24K gold shot at 150+% of spot.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-00-Gram-999-9-CLEAN-PURE-FINE-24K-GOLD-NUGGET-SHOT-BULLION-NO-SCRAP-GUARRANTY-/172328119113?hash=item281f8e6b49:g:CMcAAOSwxg5XyL6W
> 
> Better yet, sell it in grains of gold as no one knows what they're getting in grams. (1 gram = 15.43 grains of gold)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/15-16-Grain-999-9-PURE-FINE-24K-GOLD-NUGGET-SHOT-BULLION-NO-SCRAP-GUARRANTY-/172328124151?hash=item281f8e7ef7:g:CMcAAOSwxg5XyL6W



I like the 10% restocking fee.


----------



## justinhcase

Now this is what I call a rather large mark up.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/21-Grams-of-18ct-Pure-Welsh-Gold-Investment-Opportunity-/282138524970?hash=item41b0c43d2a:g:lNgAAOSwdzVXi5tI
Are they crazy if it is a true value of welsh gold I am going back to the hills to do some panning.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

justinhcase said:


> Now this is what I call a rather large mark up.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/21-Grams-of-18ct-Pure-Welsh-Gold-Investment-Opportunity-/282138524970?hash=item41b0c43d2a:g:lNgAAOSwdzVXi5tI
> Are they crazy if it is a true value of welsh gold I am going back to the hills to do some panning.



Wow..
21g of rings (plus a 1g stone..ooooohhh ahhhhh)
Then ten grammes of nuggets...

So... A bit less than an ounce for 50,000 GBP... Man... Uh..
Does anyone want to buy some welsh gold refined nuggets I have.. :twisted: (kidding)..

I have heard that its expensive..(thats how that one old chap got screwed by the emailing prisoner-conman)...but, my goodness...


----------



## justinhcase

Well an actual gold mine.
It is advertised for £2 but them say's it is two million pounds, eBay will not be pleased missing out on there 20%.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOLD-MINE-FOR-SALE-read-description-carefully-/162192892285?hash=item25c373217d:g:s8MAAOSwSv1Xk-20

At 10.75 ppm to 8.75 ppm gold how much material would you have to move to pay it off and what kind of cost's.
:?:


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

At 8.75 to 10.75 grams a ton, I dont know. The profitability would be determined by their setup, skill, and if ebay caught on to their schemes lol


----------



## user 12009

justinhcase said:


> Now this is what I call a rather large mark up.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/21-Grams-of-18ct-Pure-Welsh-Gold-Investment-Opportunity-/282138524970?hash=item41b0c43d2a:g:lNgAAOSwdzVXi5tI
> Are they crazy if it is a true value of welsh gold I am going back to the hills to do some panning.



and what makes Welsh gold any more valuable than kardashian gold? doesn't matter if it came off greenboards or fatbutt 18K 21Gr is worth the same. 

It might be harder to pronounce the mines name. Hope it wasn't from Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, wales. :lol: (yes, that is a real town name)


----------



## justinhcase

cyberdan said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is what I call a rather large mark up.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/21-Grams-of-18ct-Pure-Welsh-Gold-Investment-Opportunity-/282138524970?hash=item41b0c43d2a:g:lNgAAOSwdzVXi5tI
> Are they crazy if it is a true value of welsh gold I am going back to the hills to do some panning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what makes Welsh gold any more valuable than kardashian gold? doesn't matter if it came off greenboards or fatbutt 18K 21Gr is worth the same.
> 
> It might be harder to pronounce the mines name. Hope it wasn't from Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, wales. :lol: (yes, that is a real town name)
Click to expand...


I have been to St Mary's Church in the Hollow of the White Hazel near a Rapid Whirlpool and the Church of St. Tysilio near the Red Cave,It is just the other side of Snowdonia quite lovely.
I think the first time I heard of Welsh gold getting a premium was the Charles and Diana royal wedding,being the Prince of Wales he used the wedding bands to promote the almost bankrupt gold mining industry,coal still have the odd pit going.
If people did not pay over market value the mine's that are left would never pay cost's.


----------



## user 12009

justinhcase said:


> I have been to St Mary's Church in the Hollow of the White Hazel near a Rapid Whirlpool and the Church of St. Tysilio.....the Charles and Diana royal wedding,being the Prince of Wales he used the wedding bands to promote the almost bankrupt gold mining industry,coal still have the odd pit going.
> If people did not pay over market value the mine's that are left would never pay cost's.



Wow, Justin you said a mouthful. the closest I ever got to Wales was Chester (actually where I met my wife who is not British) 

I have something called a touch coin. Maybe you can help? I think it is prince charles touch coin. It is gold and how I interpret it, is that they were made and then charles touched them to raise the price? (like the pope touching a rosary makes it worth more in the Vatican gift shop)


----------



## justinhcase

cyberdan said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been to St Mary's Church in the Hollow of the White Hazel near a Rapid Whirlpool and the Church of St. Tysilio.....the Charles and Diana royal wedding,being the Prince of Wales he used the wedding bands to promote the almost bankrupt gold mining industry,coal still have the odd pit going.
> If people did not pay over market value the mine's that are left would never pay cost's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Justin you said a mouthful. the closest I ever got to Wales was Chester (actually where I met my wife who is not British)
> 
> I have something called a touch coin. Maybe you can help? I think it is prince charles touch coin. It is gold and how I interpret it, is that they were made and then charles touched them to raise the price? (like the pope touching a rosary makes it worth more in the Vatican gift shop)
Click to expand...


I think they use to have "Touch Coin's" in the time of William III as a way to pass on healing to people with out the need to touch them in person,but I have never heard of Prince Charles selling con's that have been touched.
It might be a thing,but it would not relay sit well over here.
He has large tracts of property,Organic farm's and produce under the "Duchy"(http://duchyofcornwall.org/)
all very reserved enterprises,They have most of the mint churning out there family portraits so it would be a bit crass to try and cash in beyond that.
Unless it was undertaken for a charity then he might have.


----------



## anachronism

Edward VII incorporated Welsh gold in his regalia in 1911, followed by the Queen mother in 1923, followed by Queen Elisabeth and Prince Philip, Prince Charles, and Prince William and Kate Middleton. Effectively it's become tradition for the Royal family to make their wedding rings from the stuff. 

It's an unofficial patronage and coupled with the rarity of the gold it means it's worth approx 3 times "world gold" prices. Cruise ships throughout the world sell gold rings with a "touch of welsh gold" in them for a premium, and many Americans buy them. 

This is why it is worth so much.

Some of the info above is available on wikipedia and I know a jeweller who crafts these rings, and let's just agree that a touch of welsh gold is a touch.

You can actually determine welsh gold with a mass spectrometer as the footprint of contaminants from certain mines allows you to determine where it is from. Refining the gold destroys that footprint.


----------



## user 12009

justinhcase said:


> but I have never heard of Prince Charles selling con's that have been touched.
> It might be a thing,but it would not relay sit well over here.


It could have been another "royal" they all look alike to me 

Actually I love the Broads. Justin you will know what I mean. Spent two weeks there on a 30 footer.


----------



## justinhcase

cyberdan said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I have never heard of Prince Charles selling con's that have been touched.
> It might be a thing,but it would not relay sit well over here.
> 
> 
> 
> It could have been another "royal" they all look alike to me
> 
> Actually I love the Broads. Justin you will know what I mean. Spent two weeks there on a 30 footer.
Click to expand...

Never been to the Broads, spent a little bit of time on the Somerset Levels.
Regrettably such wet lands and water ways are in decline, still much proffer deep keels in any case.
All those flat bottomed boats and convoluted dagger boards are quite brittle when you are making good head way.


----------



## upcyclist

Provenance is often a factor in jewelry items, whether it's Welsh gold or Burmese rubies. The Royal Family is just helping to create that provenance--certainly less offensive (to me at least) than the pork-barrel politics I see US Senators playing.

Yes, the gold itself has an intrinsic value, and that's the same. Just like the gold in an old Pentium chip is worth the same as any other gold, but you'll get more from a collector if it's a chip with the FDIV bug, or whichever ones collectors favor.


----------



## justinhcase

For me to value an item above it's material value it has to have some thing that ignites my inner sole.
Music art or literature.Welsh gold is yet an other example of people falling pray to other peoples need to increase there profit.
The truth of the matter is that all the pick-able gold in Wales was taken by the Romans,any that has been mined in the last century and a half was from hard rock mining and was recovered by cyanide leach.
I doubt there would be enough lead isotopes left for any one to distinguish it from conventional sources.
and as the last mine closed in 1998 I find it hard to believe there is still an industry,The Welsh are not known for having saved a large stock pile.
The definition of "a touch" is open to interpretation and I had not heard of it in Devon .Usually much less than 1 percent of a gold the retailer assures you is special.I wish I could inflate my product value in such a way.
We have the rarest gold in the world in Torque,a very fine crystalline gold that have only been found in one other place in the u.s.
That I would pay for.


----------



## justinhcase

On an other subject I came across this.
I think it is a bit strange.
very well packed and quite a range of coins.
Is this how they ship Replicas out of China or a totally undocumented collection.
The receipt is a bit odd as well
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silver-bullion-coins-/291914296158?hash=item43f772ab5e:g:a~kAAOSwo4pYDbw1


----------



## upcyclist

That's some purty gold! 

I don't agree with the extra value of "a touch of Welsh gold", either, just acknowledging that it's a (vaguely artificial) form of provenance.

That silver load is odd--they could all be authentic, but there's no attempt made to establish bona fides, and it's in crappy condition at that. Looks more like it "fell off the back of a truck" over a decade ago


----------



## justinhcase

upcyclist said:


> That's some purty gold!
> 
> I don't agree with the extra value of "a touch of Welsh gold", either, just acknowledging that it's a (vaguely artificial) form of provenance.
> 
> That silver load is odd--they could all be authentic, but there's no attempt made to establish bona fides, and it's in crappy condition at that. Looks more like it "fell off the back of a truck" over a decade ago


I have recently seen some Morgan dollars that where all different dates and had very convincing artificial patina.
The Chinese have upped thee game in the last couple of year.
A proper receipt would list the denominations ,not 1,2,3, which is more like a Chinese menu.and who repacked them all in the exact same kind of container.Not the way I store nice coins.
Great deal at almost £28-34 an ounce


----------



## upcyclist

The Chinese and other forgers have definitely gotten better with their fake patinas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## kane333

Here's another Best of Ebay Pentium Pro looking for the people who have a lollipop tatooed to their foreheads... :lol: 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pentium-Pro...948863?hash=item2a749b1c7f:g:o2wAAOSwaNBUkebs

About as lame as you can get with the pics.....Diddy-Mow? Buy it Now? Quite possibly Vietnamese because Diddy-Mow (American Version of "di di mao" which in Vietnamese means "Hurry the F*** Up")

Best part of it is, $.01 for shipping....

Hard to understand how this guy, after 500+ feedback, has maintained %100 rating....


----------



## Simon007

Don't you think that this maybe a big p take for all the people that think that Pentium pro have 1g of gold in them!

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickbb

justinhcase said:


> We have the rarest gold in the world in Torque, a very fine crystalline gold that have only been found in one other place in the u.s.
> That I would pay for.



Hmmm, I've been to Torque, didn't see anything as pretty as that though. Just the inside of the shop I was fitting out.


----------



## justinhcase

rickbb said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the rarest gold in the world in Torque, a very fine crystalline gold that have only been found in one other place in the u.s.
> That I would pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I've been to Torque, didn't see anything as pretty as that though. Just the inside of the shop I was fitting out.
Click to expand...

Well there are no shop's down on Hope's Nose.
Though with the amount of souvenirs and junk jewellery they sell to the Grockels I am suppressed you did not find some thing.
http://www.minersoc.org/pages/Archive-MM/Volume_22/22-126-159.pdf


----------



## rickbb

That's the trouble with travel for work, no time for play or shopping.


----------



## nickvc

The best forged collectors coins have historically come out of Beirut and can fool even experts without time to check them out carefully, they have produced copies of just about every valuable coin from the Greek and Roman times up until the present day.


----------



## kane333

I don't know if I'd be able to afford the shipping for this one...  


http://www.ebay.com/itm/CERAMIC-CPU...025411?hash=item1c77fb0b43:g:svQAAOSwj85YRGDY


----------



## Damien

kane333 said:


> I don't know if I'd be able to afford the shipping for this one...
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CERAMIC-CPU...025411?hash=item1c77fb0b43:g:svQAAOSwj85YRGDY




$1500?!!!! Wow!
Ridiculous!

I feel like everything I look at on eBay is very over priced. Anyone who processes gold probably knows better, and I'm a newb, I've made stupid (small) purchases that the rookies make, but darn, who's buying these auctions? 1lb CPUs for $120? 2.2kg ram sticks like $200, it's bonkers. 

It amazes me there are so many people out there taking advantage of others and making good money at it. 

Should create an "internal" eBay clone for this forum, get some legit auctions from legit refiners/scrappers. eBay is definitely poisoned.

PS I'm Canadian so our dollar sucks. Lol. $100 US is like $130 here. No profit buying on eBay!


----------



## g_axelsson

As many knows, I collect old computers, but even I would have classed this card as scrap.
Apparently there are more desperate collectors out there.

Old rusty board with a few golden circuits.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/152472519979?ul_noapp=true
Shows that even old crappy boards can have a value for collectors. :shock: 

Göran


----------



## mls26cwru

those intel chips with grey traces are some of the first to come out... they are highly sought after, even in rough shape... ill be interested to see how much that board goes for!


----------



## g_axelsson

Yeah, it will be interesting to see where it ends, I have two complete computers with that board in it.
It is kind of historic, since this is the blueprint for the 8008 CPU, Datapoint wanted to have Intel build it as a single chip but when Intel didn't finish in time they went ahead and built it with discrete components instead.
This board is historic in it's own and I think many CPU-collectors might want it whole.

Datapoint has faded into history while we know what happened with the memory maker, Intel. :mrgreen: 

Edit : This board already sold once for $200, but apparently it didn't go through... shill bidding?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Computer-Terminal-Corp-Datapoint-2200-Main-Processor-Board-03-1-04-0019-/152451216719

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro

In about 1972, I refined a lot of 70,000 of those same Intel ceramic, all gold plated, sidebraze ICs.

A powerful ultrasonic tank with a strong cleaner solution will do a good job cleaning those after removal from the board. Just make sure no fluorides go into the cleaning solution.


----------



## snoman701

g_axelsson said:


> As many knows, I collect old computers, but even I would have classed this card as scrap.
> Apparently there are more desperate collectors out there.



So when you buy a board, do you just expect it to be bad? I've still got access to loads of multibus stuff, but really just stopped picking through it because it has such a fickle market. 

I've got probably 30 286 boards...I feel bad pulling the processors and scrapping it all out, but such is life I guess. 

I had them on Ebay for a while, then stopped.


----------



## g_axelsson

snoman701 said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> As many knows, I collect old computers, but even I would have classed this card as scrap.
> Apparently there are more desperate collectors out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when you buy a board, do you just expect it to be bad? I've still got access to loads of multibus stuff, but really just stopped picking through it because it has such a fickle market.
> 
> I've got probably 30 286 boards...I feel bad pulling the processors and scrapping it all out, but such is life I guess.
> 
> I had them on Ebay for a while, then stopped.
Click to expand...

My answer got out of topic so I put it here http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=25332 instead.

Göran


----------



## upcyclist

It looks like the winning bid on this one was *$460*. Zoiks!


----------



## g_axelsson

upcyclist said:


> It looks like the winning bid on this one was *$460*. Zoiks!


Missing a link, we do? :wink: 

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner

g_axelsson said:


> upcyclist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the winning bid on this one was *$460*. Zoiks!
> 
> 
> 
> Missing a link, we do? :wink:
> 
> Göran
Click to expand...

I believe he's referring to the auction you posted about above.  

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson

FrugalRefiner said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upcyclist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the winning bid on this one was *$460*. Zoiks!
> 
> 
> 
> Missing a link, we do? :wink:
> 
> Göran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe he's referring to the auction you posted about above.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

You are correct, I checked the second link I posted.  

Looking more carefully, it wasn't the same board but two different ones. The first one that went for $202 did not have the intel chips on it. The winner of the first auction bid $425 on the second auction but lost. No shill bidding in other words, just precious cards.  

Göran


----------



## Palladium

:arrow: http://m.ebay.com/itm/182502259650?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

Palladium said:


> :arrow: http://m.ebay.com/itm/182502259650?_mwBanner=1



So many things wrong with that...
From his "rationalization" all the way to his "troy ounce"


----------



## Johnny5

Sometimes I weep for humanity
Check out the buy it now price

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrap-Gold-Pins-From-Old-Computer-Plugs-286-8-Grams/401919999576?hash=item5d944c7e58%3Ag%3A8UQAAOSw1qVdj-gY&LH_BIN=1


----------



## anachronism

Haha too right Johnny. I agree with your sentiment completely.


----------



## g_axelsson

I rather look at it in a positive way.

People haven't lost optimism and hope yet! :mrgreen: 

He could probably do that kind of money, but he has to melt it and sell it as gold drops.

Göran


----------



## niks neims

I am toying with morally questionable idea to e-bay some IDE connector pins (yellow), separated from plastic, just metal...

Even though they look much nicer than that picture up there, I was thinking asking price about 150-200 eur/kg (opposed to 800+ eur/kg in the beforementioned auction)....

Am I shooting too low guys?


----------



## anachronism

niks neims said:


> I am toying with morally questionable idea to e-bay some IDE connector pins (yellow), separated from plastic, just metal...
> 
> Even though they look much nicer than that picture up there, I was thinking asking price about 150-200 eur/kg (opposed to 800+ eur/kg in the beforementioned auction)....
> 
> Am I shooting too low guys?



I don't think that paints you in a particularly honourable light mate if you excuse the candour. It's not something I would even consider.


----------



## niks neims

anachronism said:


> I don't think that paints you in a particularly honourable light mate if you excuse the candour. It's not something I would even consider.



I know, I know, it started just as a fun experiment - I found an old mill and wanted to see how would it handle IDE connectors - much better than expected, quick water separation later I'm left with stunningly beautiful pile of pins... That, +all the mad offers on e-bay, it can really test a mans integrity... 

Maybe posting here about it is my subconscious cry for help, so I can try and talk myself out of this questionable venture


----------



## anachronism

OK - I'll make that easy for you. DON'T DO IT. 8) 8)


----------



## snoman701

Johnny5 said:


> Sometimes I weep for humanity
> Check out the buy it now price
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrap-Gold-Pins-From-Old-Computer-Plugs-286-8-Grams/401919999576?hash=item5d944c7e58%3Ag%3A8UQAAOSw1qVdj-gY&LH_BIN=1



Go spend some time in an elementary school...we, as the adults who will have to be taken care of by the future generation, should probably start praying for an asteroid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher

snoman701,
I find that so funny, but sadly true.


----------



## Johnny5

snoman701 said:


> Johnny5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I weep for humanity
> Check out the buy it now price
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrap-Gold-Pins-From-Old-Computer-Plugs-286-8-Grams/401919999576?hash=item5d944c7e58%3Ag%3A8UQAAOSw1qVdj-gY&LH_BIN=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go spend some time in an elementary school...we, as the adults who will have to be taken care of by the future generation, should probably start praying for an asteroid.
Click to expand...




butcher said:


> snoman701,
> I find that so funny, but sadly true.


I agree as well, and the truly sad thing is, it's not just elementary aged shildren, it's a large portion of kids under 30. My wife and I homeschooled all of our children. Back then it was easier to accomplish than in todays world.


----------



## Palladium

Johnny5 said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I weep for humanity
> Check out the buy it now price
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrap-Gold-Pins-From-Old-Computer-Plugs-286-8-Grams/401919999576?hash=item5d944c7e58%3Ag%3A8UQAAOSw1qVdj-gY&LH_BIN=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go spend some time in an elementary school...we, as the adults who will have to be taken care of by the future generation, should probably start praying for an asteroid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> snoman701,
> I find that so funny, but sadly true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree as well, and the truly sad thing is, it's not just elementary aged shildren, it's a large portion of kids under 30. My wife and I homeschooled all of our children. Back then it was easier to accomplish than in todays world.
Click to expand...


I'm on kid # 6 (12 years) and 5 (13 years old) right now and if i had to put anymore children through school it would NOT be public education. I served as an auxiliary board member in the absence of any active board members on my local school board. The things i have seen and had to deal with not only from the parents, but the bureaucracy of the system assures me beyond any doubt that we are regressing as a species and not advancing.

Not all, but a large enough majority


----------



## Johnny5

Palladium said:


> I'm on kid # 6 (12 years) and 5 (13 years old) right now and if i had to put anymore children through school it would NOT be public education. I served as an auxiliary board member in the absence of any active board members on my local school board. The things i have seen and had to deal with not only from the parents, but the bureaucracy of the system assures me beyond any doubt that we are regressing as a species and not advancing.
> 
> Not all, but a large enough majority



We have 2 that are much much older. We had 3 but lost our oldest in Afghanistan almost a decade ago.


----------



## rickzeien

Johnny5 said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on kid # 6 (12 years) and 5 (13 years old) right now and if i had to put anymore children through school it would NOT be public education. I served as an auxiliary board member in the absence of any active board members on my local school board. The things i have seen and had to deal with not only from the parents, but the bureaucracy of the system assures me beyond any doubt that we are regressing as a species and not advancing.
> 
> Not all, but a large enough majority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 that are much much older. We had 3 but lost our oldest in Afghanistan almost a decade ago.
Click to expand...

So very sorry for your loss.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## im1badpup1

just saw 12kg russian tantalum silver k53 capacitors on ebay £199 ono sounds a bargain except theyre aluminium not tant definately not silver, lol wouldve been nice though if they was


----------



## Johnny5

rickzeien said:


> Johnny5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on kid # 6 (12 years) and 5 (13 years old) right now and if i had to put anymore children through school it would NOT be public education. I served as an auxiliary board member in the absence of any active board members on my local school board. The things i have seen and had to deal with not only from the parents, but the bureaucracy of the system assures me beyond any doubt that we are regressing as a species and not advancing.
> 
> Not all, but a large enough majority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 that are much much older. We had 3 but lost our oldest in Afghanistan almost a decade ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very sorry for your loss.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Don't know how I missed this. Thank you so much.


----------



## Johnny5

Thought you guys would get a big kick out of this one. 
21% yield rate. Check out his other sold auctions, and current ones, where he's trying to sell a single stick of ram for $50.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CYBER-MONDAY-SALE-ONE-DAY-ONLY-5-GRAMS-GOLD-SCRAP-GOLD-21-HIGHEST-YIELD-RATE-NR-/164547938426?hash=item264fd2487a%3Ag%3ABf0AAOSw0ZtfxJ5-&nma=true&si=PCoEo7k6Ir8cydOHSgN4Uidqkkw%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Ohiogoldfever

Soooo if I buy 5 does that mean I get 99.999 present gold x5? 

I’ll take em all.


----------

